# Screenshots, Screenshots, Screenshots - Sammelthread



## Bonkic (6. September 2015)

ist wohl selbsterklärend, um was er hier gehen soll. 
falls nicht: um screenshots.


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2015)

ich mache mal den anfang mit *life is strange*. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2015)

Spoilertags oder keine Spoilertags hier im Tread ?


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoilertags oder keine Spoilertags hier im Tread ?



na ja, wenn was extrem gespoilert wird, würde ich sie schon verwenden. 
bei meinen bildern sollte das ja nicht der fall sein, hoffe ich.


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2015)

Nope keine Spoiler bei dir nur halt vorher am fragen ^^

Life is Strange Spoilerfrei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2015)

Nicht dass ich diesen Thread hinterfragen will, aber macht der neben dem normalen "Was spielt ihr gerade"-Thread wirklich Sinn? Schließlich werden dort bereits - je nach Lust und Laune einzelner User - Screenshots hineingeladen.


----------



## Worrel (6. September 2015)

The Talos Principle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2015)

Schöne Idee für nen Thread. Ich hab hier noch so viele Screenshots rumliegen (hab dafür nen eigenen Ordner), so komme ich endlich mal dazu, die irgendwo zu zeigen.

Fang ich mal mit *Game Stock Car Extreme* an. Im Moment wohl das Spiel, in das ich die meiste Zeit versenke und das für mich Assetto Corsa als beste Rennsimulation abgelöst hat:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich häng ihm am Getriebe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rad an Rad Rennen dieser Art sind selten geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Formula Vee Renner fährt, trotz des schwachen Käfermotors, auch  gerne mal quer. Leicht zu fahren, nicht ganz so leicht zu beherrschen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal überholen, bitte!


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (6. September 2015)

*Bulletstorm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Prepar3D
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DTM Experience
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Skyrim*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Mafia 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Mass Effect*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Mass Effect 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich diesen Thread hinterfragen will, aber macht der neben dem normalen "Was spielt ihr gerade"-Thread wirklich Sinn? Schließlich werden dort bereits - je nach Lust und Laune einzelner User - Screenshots hineingeladen.



War auch der Grund, wieso ich nie einen hier eröffnet habe. Drüben bei VGZ haben wir schon seit Ewigkeiten einen "Momentaufnahme"-Thread....aber hier postet man das, wie du ja gesagt hast, in "Was spielt ihr gerade". Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass es hier nie einen Bilder-Bereich gab, den hatte VGZ bis vor kurzem.
Ich mache gern und häufig screens, nach Möglichkeit ohne Displays oder HUDs, also Desktop-tauglich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> War auch der Grund, wieso ich nie einen hier eröffnet habe. Drüben bei VGZ haben wir schon seit Ewigkeiten einen "Momentaufnahme"-Thread....aber hier postet man das, wie du ja gesagt hast, in "Was spielt ihr gerade". Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass es hier nie einen Bilder-Bereich gab, den hatte VGZ bis vor kurzem.
> Ich mache gern und häufig screens, nach Möglichkeit ohne Displays oder HUDs, also Desktop-tauglich.


Naja, wir werden ja sehen wie sich der Thread hier machen wird. Bin ja grundsätzlich nicht dagegen, bevor jemand wieder was anderes an meiner Anmerkung versteht. 
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, kann auch ich was hierzu beitragen. 

*Child of Light*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2015)

Ein paar Screenshots aus *The Witcher 3*, die ich im Laufe der letzten Wochen und Monate (ist ja schon ein Weilchen draußen) aufgenommen habe:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine schöne Ecke in Novigrad.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es leuchtet der Leuchtturm, und das bei schönstem Wetter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yennefer im Schnee, die Kühle im Eis.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was für eine Aussicht!


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Child of Light*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du ersoffen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bist du ersoffen?


Der Schein trügt. Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## golani79 (6. September 2015)

Piper Comanche 250 von A2A im FSX - tolles Flugzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (6. September 2015)

Battle of Stalingrad - Mulitplayer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ein paar Screenshots aus *The Witcher 3*, die ich im Laufe der letzten Wochen und Monate (ist ja schon ein Weilchen draußen) aufgenommen habe:



wow! ist das vanilla? 
meine fresse, war das downgrade-gelaber lächerlich, wenn ich mir das ansehe!


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow! ist das vanilla?
> meine fresse, war das downgrade-gelaber lächerlich, wenn ich mir das ansehe!



Nicht ganz Vanilla. Hab ne SweetFX Config draufgehauen, die die Sättigung und den Kontrast ein wenig ändert. Aber allzu groß sind die Änderungen nicht und auch ohne SweetFX sieht das Spiel sehr gut aus.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2015)

Hab da noch zwei alte Skyrim-Screenies gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einer von Schatten Mordors während ner Benchmark (sieht aber auch ingame so aus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2015)

Wo wir bei Skyrim sind ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (7. September 2015)

Ah, Schloss Vokuhila, da war ich auch kürzlich gewesen. Eigentlich geht's gleich wieder dorthin, um Seras Alten die Zähne zu reißen.

Skyrim ist echt immer für Screenshots gut. (Immer ein Haufen Beweismaterial, welches die Wichtigkeit Bethesdas verrückter (im guten Sinne) PC Community unterstreicht, hehe.)


"Ich sag's euch, auf Claudias Schäferhund aufzupassen, ist die Hölle. Böser Hund! BÖSER HUND!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Einst war ich... UFF... dann bekam ich ein Knie in meinen Pe...feil... *stöhn* "



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Feierabend. Heim kommen. Beschte."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Ich korrigiere: Feierabend. Heim kommen. Die Kinder schlafen schon. Beschte."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nee, nee, bei *der* Menge Met im Kakao wachen die kleinen Racker mit Sicherheit nicht auf. Wir sind ja keine unverantwortlichen Eltern!)


"Die Antwort ist 47."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (7. September 2015)

"Eines Tages, Sturmmantel... eines Tages..."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. September 2015)

Noch etwas Mad Max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (7. September 2015)

Sieht ja echt gut aus. Welche Auflösung hast Du genommen ? Und welche Grafikkarte ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. September 2015)

Alles Ultra bzw High Settings (manches geht offenbar nur High), 1920x1080, GTX 770. konstante 60 fps. Vielleicht würde mein Rechner sogar noch downsampling vertragen, muss ich mal testen. Hab lediglich Hitzeflimmern abgeschaltet, da mir alles zu unscharf wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (7. September 2015)

Thx. Wow. Hätte jetzt fast 4k angenommen. Und das bei einer 770er ? Da müßte meine R9 290 ja auch noch mitspielen.  . Ich glaub nach Mafia (1) fang ich mal mit dem ollen Max an.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. September 2015)

Life is Strange, unsortiert und spoilerfrei:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An sich nichts besonders zu sehen, aber ich mag das Bild trotzdem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonnenuntergänge sind immer schön. Egal ob echte oder auf dem Bildschirm.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Owl be back!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh noes, what have i done?


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2015)

Wie bekommt man es eigentlich hin mehr als 5 Bilder pro Post einzufügen? Bekomme immer die Meldung dass nach 5 Pics Schluss ist...


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man es eigentlich hin mehr als 5 Bilder pro Post einzufügen? Bekomme immer die Meldung dass nach 5 Pics Schluss ist...



indem man einen externen bilderhoster nutzt der hier auf der whitelist steht und dort den thumbnail code kopiert und im forum einfügt.

Das Forum selbst erlaubt nur 5 Anhänger pro post weil das alles ja im datenzentrum von computec gespeichert wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> indem man einen externen bilderhoster nutzt der hier auf der whitelist steht und dort den thumbnail code kopiert und im forum einfügt.


Ooookaaaaayyyyy... Und das jetzt nochmal auf Hochdeutsch, bitte.


----------



## Chemenu (7. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ooookaaaaayyyyy... Und das jetzt nochmal auf Hochdeutsch, bitte.



Gehst Du #Neuland, Richtung abload oder directupload. Imgur müsste auch gehen.


----------



## luki0710 (7. September 2015)

Bilder vom neuen Fallout 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luki0710 (7. September 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Doppelpost ließ sich nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ooookaaaaayyyyy... Und das jetzt nochmal auf Hochdeutsch, bitte.



Hilfe - abload.de


----------



## golani79 (8. September 2015)

Gestern gings von Zell am See nach Zürich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute dann von Zürich nach Stuttgart - nächste Etappe wird Stuttgart - Frankfurt / London


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2015)

Hm, mit nem Flugsimulator muss ich mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal wieder beschäftigen. Leider fehlt mir hier im Moment der Platz für's Hotas, da ich meinen Schreibtisch umgestellt habe, um dauerhaft Lenkrad + Pedale nutzen zu können.

Apropos Lenkrad und Pedale ... *Game Stock Car Extreme*, die Formula Retro auf der 1976er Interlagos Formel 1 Strecke: Ich bin ja wirklich kein Fan von modernen Formel Wagen, aber die alten fahren sich einfach richtig gut, ohne gleich bretthart auf extremen Downforce ausgelegt zu sein:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oldschool Formel 1 Wagen + Oldschool Werbetafeln in einer Rennsimulation mit Oldschool Engine. Bei so viel Oldschool-Feeling muss ich mir erstmal 88 Sardinen reinschieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Interlagos Grand Prix Strecke von 1976 mit Achterbahncharakter hat man durch die Höhenunterschiede tolle Sichtweiten, was vor allem für die Zuschauer damals toll gewesen sein muss, da von manchen Orten aus beinahe die ganze Strecke einsehbar war.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus den alten Karren hat man einfach eine viel bessere Sicht nach vorne, auch wenn das natürlich in der Realität mit deutlich weniger Sicherheit bei Unfällen für den Fahrer bezahlt wurde.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider gibt es keine offiziell lizensierten Fahrzeuge in dieser Klasse, daher ist das 3d-Modell für alle Fahrzeuge gleich und basiert optisch auf dem Brabham BT44 von 1975 und hat auch dessen 3 Liter V8 Motor.


----------



## golani79 (9. September 2015)

Dafür hab ich leider kein Lenkrad und quäl mich mit Gamepad durch Rennspiele (wobei ich eh nicht soo viele davon spiele  )

Kurzer Zwischenstopp in Frankfurt und das letzte Bild zeigt die Ankunft in London mit typischem Wetter für England



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7.7 Stunden auf der Kiste und noch sieht alles gut aus - mal sehen, ob das weiterhin so bleibt und ich es ohne gröbere Probleme schaffe, über Irland, Schottland, Grönland, Canada und Russland wieder Richtung Europa zurück nach Zell am See zu kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2015)

*Gabriel Knight - Sins of the Fathers (20th Anniversary Edition)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ordentliches Remake, dennoch bleibt das Original mein Alltime-Sierra-Favorit.
Wenn die jetzt noch Teil 2 und 3 im klassischen 2D neu auflegen würden, DAS wäre ein Traum. Und bleibt zu 99,9% auch einer. Leider.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. September 2015)

*Project CARS* im Mercedes Silberpfeil-Rausch:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Screenshot vom SLS AMG GT3 hat sich bei mir häufig als Bildschirmhintergrund eingefunden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ich kein DTM-Fan bin: Gut sieht er aus und schnell ist er auch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein echter Exot. Ist der CLK GTR mit seinem V12 schon ein seltenes  Fahrzeug, ist dieser hier nochmal eine Nummer seltener: CLK LM mit dem  V8 aus ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... diesem Schmuckstück hier. Im Sauber Mercedes C9 kitzeln Turbolader allerdings noch eine Spur mehr Leistung aus dem Triebwerk.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mooooment mal! Netter Versuch, aber DU hast hier nichts verloren!


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2015)

Weiter gehts auf meiner Reise - nachdem ich gestern von London nach Dublin bin, bin ich heute von Dublin über Glasgow nach Vágar geflogen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonnenuntergang und ankommende Wolkenfront


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollten hier nicht irgendwo die Färörer Inseln sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah, da sind sie ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endanflug


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine weitere gelungene Landung, trotz Windböen und relativ schlechter Sicht


Gute Idee mit der Tabelle Neawoulf


----------



## Chemenu (11. September 2015)

*Mad Max*

Die ersten Screenshots nach kurzem reinschnuppern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2015)

mal ein paar erste eindrücke aus ethan carter (redux):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(forts.)


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2015)

*Contrast

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (12. September 2015)

*FSX*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder meiner Spielzeuge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. September 2015)

Vier Spiele, Fünf (teilweise ältere) Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Screenshot stammt noch aus der Release-Version von *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*.  Trotzdem schön, die Unreal-Engine hat einfach nen tollen Look. Leider  kann man die tolle Musik nicht auf Screenshots festhalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal die dritte Unreal-Engine, dieses Mal in *Dishonored*:  Ich finde die weiche, atmoshärische Beleuchtung einfach toll und die  harmoniert auch prima mit dem Grafikstil des Spiels, der oft ein wenig  wie ein Gemälde wirkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Camaro in *Game Stock Car Extreme* ist zwar träge und  hat wenig Grip, aber um die Kurve geht er dank dickem V8 trotzdem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar  ist er dabei nicht schnell, aber er macht Spaß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Screenshot aus *Stalker Lost Alpha* stammt aus  meinem zweiten Versuch das Spiel durchzuspielen. Beide Male haben Bugs  es leider verhindert. Beim zweiten Mal erst ganz zum Schluss und die  Patches waren nicht mit Savegames aus der Vorgängerversion kompatibel.  Egal, schön ist das Spiel trotzdem und ich werde es sicher irgendwann  noch ein drittes Mal versuchen.


----------



## Chemenu (13. September 2015)

*Prepar3D*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine "Black Pearl", eine Douglas C-117D.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die "Black Pearl" im Endanflug auf Catalina Island.
Der Anflug ist anspruchsvoll, da durch die Lage auf dem Berg immer mit plötzlichen und gefährliche Böen und Aufwinden gerechnet werden muss. Dazu kommt noch der "Sloped Runway", also eine Landebahn mit Buckel, deren Ende man nicht sehen kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses mal gab es keine Probleme, hier geht's gerade zum Parkplatz.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da steht sie. Hübsch, nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter geht's mit dieser blauen Schönheit und einer kleinen Flugshow.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nähere mich dem Pensacola Beach, das Wohnzimmer der Blue Angels.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein erster, vorsichtiger Überflug.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück geht's dann schon etwas tiefer.
Doch die Fans fordern den Nachbrenner. Zurecht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da lasse ich die Fans auch gar nicht lange warten. Auf geht's, volle Kraft voraus!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kurve zurück wird mit maximaler Belastung geflogen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal im Tiefflug und mit Nachbrenner an der tobenden Meute vorbei...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz durschnaufen vor dem Endspurt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt geh ich ganz tief runter und heize das Badewasser etwas auf. 
Low pass mit knapp 160 Knoten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und nur noch 20 Fuß Höhe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Senkrecht nach oben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und auf dem Rücken zurück. *winke, winke*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht auch von unten eine gute Figur.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab nach Hause. Die Naval Air Station Pensacola ist gleich nebenan.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Touchdown!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Weg zum Hangar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Hangar geparkt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bye, bye!

.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

noch mehr ethan carter.
ich kann übrigens nur empfehlen, motion blur zu deaktivieren. seitdem läufts bei mir durchgängig mit 60 fps (auch wenn ich den framelock eigentlich deaktiviert hab*). 
mal abgesehen davon, dass es imho völlig überflüssig oder eher noch störend ist.

*edit:
ok, mein fehler. hatte vsync an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2015)

*Grow Home
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. September 2015)

Mehr Game Stock Car Extreme:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teddybär fährt Chevy quer. Na gut, der Teddy fehlt, aber der Rest kommt hin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schöne Mods gibt's auch für GSCE: Hier die Ferrari F430 vs. Porsche 997 RSR Mod, in der beide Fahrzeuge gegeneinander antreten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seltsames Rennen mit den 86er Opala Stock Cars. In mehreren Runden rollten mitten auf der Start/Ziel-Geraden herrenlose Räder herum, von den Autos keine Spur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch einer. Keine Ahnung, was da los war, ist mir bisher noch nie passiert. Vielleicht waren irgendwo im Feld Dreiräder unterwegs


----------



## Chemenu (18. September 2015)

*Prepar3D*

Bilder meiner neuesten Errungenschaft, ein Learjet 24B.
Unglaublich wie viel Power das kleine Ding hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mad Max
*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2015)

wie kriegt ihr das interface weg ?


----------



## Chemenu (18. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> wie kriegt ihr das interface weg ?



Fotomodus. Entweder beide Sticks gleichzeitig drücken oder über das Menü aktivieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. September 2015)

Mehr Racing Kram, dieses Mal Assetto Corsa:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Corvette C7-R auf der Nordschleife. Schnell, böse, gelb ... warum benutzt die Post nicht solche Autos?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Cobra hat nen dicken V8 mit reichlich Drehmoment, wiegt kaum mehr als eine Fliege und fährt gerne mal quer. Nicht einfach zu fahren, macht aber Spaß.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein kleiner 200 PS Sportwagen ... Der Toyota GT86 klingt erstmal unspektakulär, was die Daten auf dem Papier angeht. Aber das kleine Auto mit Heckantrieb macht richtig Spaß. Wer driften lernen will, sollte hiermit anfangen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Lamborghini Miura auf Monza. Das Auto aus den frühen 70ern ist technisch relativ primitiv, hat mit seinen fast 400 PS aber mehr als genug Leistung um Spaß zu machen. Ähnlich wie bei der Cobra muss man auch damit vorsichtig sein.
Oben über der Brücke sieht man übrigens eine der legendären Steinkurven.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal der Miura in der Nahaufnahme. Kleines Detail: Man sieht den quer eingebauten V12 Motor hinter den Sitzen. Im neuen DLC, der Ende des Monats kommen soll, wird übrigens ein Lamborghini Countach enthalten sein. Welcher Autofan hatte von dem Auto kein Poster an der Wand hängen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. September 2015)

Unreal Tournament Alpha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luki0710 (21. September 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep, das Auto ist wirklich super.
Driftsau beschreibts am besten, da kann jeder SUV mit seinem al zu tollen ([emoji19] ) Fahrspaß einpacken.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. September 2015)

Gerade mal mit Soma angefangen, ca. 40 Minuten gespielt. Ist ein bisschen anders als erwartet (ich wusste nicht, dass es in der heutigen Zeit spielt), aber auf jeden Fall bisher sehr nett gemacht. Quasi eine Mischung aus Bioshock und Alien. Falls irgendwer, wie ich, keine Bilder vor dem ersten Anspielen sehen will, setze ich's mal in Spoiler. Wirkliche Spoiler sind auf den Bildern aber ohnehin nicht zu sehen. Bin eh noch ganz am Anfang.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, hinsetzen, SOMA spielen! Fast so einladend wie ein Besuch beim Zahnarzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hält sich die Klaustrophobie mal für ein paar Minuten in Grenzen.  Den Blick aus den Fenstern könnte man beinahe als schön bezeichnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, was war denn das? Besser erstmal anfassen, ist bestimmt ungefährlich. Hat jemand die Knoblauchsauce gesehen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube, ich will wieder nach Hause!


----------



## golani79 (24. September 2015)

Heute gings von Reykjavik nach Grönland






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ziemlich triste Gegend ..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. da denkt man doch zwangsläufig an Hoth 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich ein wenig Abwechslung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willkommen am A der Welt 
​


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2015)

*Mad Max
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## luki0710 (25. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist wohl jemand müde. 

Fragt mich nicht was damit den kannten Stufen los ist, angeblich FullHD und höchste Grafikeinstellungen..... [emoji12]


----------



## Worrel (26. September 2015)

Portal Stories: Mel​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Papo & Yo​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Stanley Parable​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puzzle Agent​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Remember me​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magrunner​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guacamelee​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brothers - a tale of two sons​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blades of time​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. September 2015)

Ein interessantes Fundstück in Soma. Der Name ist auf jeden Fall nicht ganz unpassend gewählt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Part Eins aus "GRID 2"


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Part Zwei...um die Szene abzuschließen.

Ein Klassiker, gleich am Start zwischen zwei Wagen geraten und beschädigt zurückgefallen. Mit viel Wahnsinn an das Ende des Feldes zurückgekämpft...tja, eben zu viel Wahnsinn


----------



## Gast20180705 (27. September 2015)

Zwei mal X-Wing Alliance mit Upgrade-Mod


----------



## Chemenu (28. September 2015)

*Mad Max

*mal wieder...^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> *Mad Max
> *mal wieder...^^


Der geniale Fotomodus lädt ja auch dazu ein^^ Bräuchten mehr Spiele künftig. Ich mag aber persönlich die Ripper-Karosserie nicht


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. September 2015)

19km Version der Exekutor


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Der geniale Fotomodus lädt ja auch dazu ein^^ Bräuchten mehr Spiele künftig. Ich mag aber persönlich die Ripper-Karosserie nicht



Was mich stört ist, wenn ich auf den Erzengelmodus gehe und eine andere Karosse heraussuche stellt sich meine Ausrüstung auf ein Medium-Niveau ein. Das stinkt mich etwas an. Bin gerade mal bei 6% Erzengel. Keine Ahnung wie ich höher komme.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist, wenn ich auf den Erzengelmodus gehe und eine andere Karosse heraussuche stellt sich meine Ausrüstung auf ein Medium-Niveau ein. Das stinkt mich etwas an. Bin gerade mal bei 6% Erzengel. Keine Ahnung wie ich höher komme.


 hat den Erzengel irgendeinen Vorteil, außer dass man halt das "Konstruktionskit" fertigesammelt hat und sich das dann auf der Liste abhaken kann?

Hier mal ein Bild von dem Moment in dem ich gemerkt hab, dass brennende Wracks, die ich selber zu verantworten hatte, bei Max keinen Schaden anrichten


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2015)

Der Erzengel ist mir auch irgendwie unklar. Gehört wohl nur zu den 100%.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dragon Age Inquisation


----------



## luki0710 (29. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das zweite Bild erinnert mich an die Akademie von Winterfeste


----------



## Neawoulf (30. September 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> 19km Version der Exekutor



Hach ja, die gute alte Zeit. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal versuchen, das Spiel wieder zum Laufen zu bringen bzw. mir neu bei GOG kaufen. Da sollte es ja eigentlich laufen.

Läuft das eigentlich problemlos mit neueren Joysticks und evtl. sogar mit separaten Geräten wie Schubhebeln und Ruderpedalen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es bei MM nen Fotomodus gibt - jetzt schon => 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180705 (30. September 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hach ja, die gute alte Zeit. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal versuchen, das Spiel wieder zum Laufen zu bringen bzw. mir neu bei GOG kaufen. Da sollte es ja eigentlich laufen.
> 
> Läuft das eigentlich problemlos mit neueren Joysticks und evtl. sogar mit separaten Geräten wie Schubhebeln und Ruderpedalen?



X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter hatte ich mich ja per Hand durch die Installation gekämpft, aber X-Wing Alliance habe ich via GOG gemacht.

Ich spiele immernoch mit meine ST290, Tastatur und Maus fürs umschauen im Cockpit. 
Hmm jetzt ärger ich mich wieder über das potthässliche und uninformative Interface bei Alliance; dass das die Modder noch nicht in Angriff genommen haben.


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hat den Erzengel irgendeinen Vorteil, außer dass man halt das "Konstruktionskit" fertigesammelt hat und sich das dann auf der Liste abhaken kann?



Naja, die Ausrüstung der Autos hat ja schon Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten. D.h. jeder Erzengel hat Vor- und Nachteile.
Mehr Panzerung macht das Auto langsamer und träger, dafür kann man in Kämpfen mehr einstecken und austeilen.
 Wenig Panzerung macht das Auto schnell, dafür aber anfällig in Kämpfen. Ich denke mal die Erzengel sollten die Spieler ermutigen etwas mit der Fahrzeug-Konfiguration zu experimentieren.
Sonst baut sich einfach jeder nen Panzer und merkt vielleicht gar nicht dass man noch andere Möglichkeiten hat. Bis jetzt setze ich auch lieber auf Panzerung und opfere dafür Speed und Handling.
Ich werd aber später sicher auch mal die schnellen Varianten wie Speed Demon usw. ausprobieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. September 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter hatte ich mich ja  per Hand durch die Installation gekämpft, aber X-Wing Alliance habe ich  via GOG gemacht.
> 
> Ich spiele immernoch mit meine ST290, Tastatur und Maus fürs umschauen im Cockpit.
> Hmm jetzt ärger ich mich wieder über das potthässliche und uninformative  Interface bei Alliance; dass das die Modder noch nicht in Angriff  genommen haben.



Hm, es juckt mich ja wirklich. Ich hab die Spiele ja damals alle sehr  gefeiert, vor allem das allererste X-Wing. Wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte,  würde ich's wohl einfach mal versuchen.


Mehr *Game Stock Car Extreme*:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V8 Stock Car auf der Mod-Strecke Bathurst


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal das gleiche von hinten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstaunlich, wie gut die alte rFactor Engine mit ein bisschen SweetFX-Hilfe auch heute noch aussehen kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Foto zum Vergleich.


----------



## golani79 (3. Oktober 2015)

DCS 1.5 open Beta




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (3. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2015)

Batman: Arkham City​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bioshock: Infinite​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brütal Legend​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Contrast​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dishonoured​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Path​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Qbeh-1: The Atlas Cube​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Remember me​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shadow Warrior​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stubbs the Zombie​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Talos Principle​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Walking Dead​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der Euro Truck Simulator 2 mal nicht mehr reicht, dann müssen in* Formula Truck 2013* die 5 Tonnen Monster mit 1200+ PS und mehr als 3000 Nm Drehmoment ausgepackt werden:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der besteht den Abgastest nicht einmal mit Mogelsoftware.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wird er gejagt und hat schon nen ordentlichen Tritt abgekriegt. In der Formula Truck wird das Material definitiv nicht geschont. Weder im Spiel, noch in der Realität.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider fehlen ein paar Lizenzen, wie z. B. für diesen Mercedes.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mercedes gegen Volvo. Wer ist schneller?




golani79 schrieb:


> DCS 1.5 open Beta



Hat DCS 1.5 inzwischen eigentlich die neue/überarbeitete Engine? Falls ja: Hat sich die Performance dabei spürbar verbessert?


----------



## luki0710 (4. Oktober 2015)

VW  LKW?!  Gibt's nur auf der Rennstrecke oder? 
Meinst du mit 5T die Abgasmenge jenem?


----------



## golani79 (4. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


>   
> 
> 
> 
> Hat DCS 1.5 inzwischen eigentlich die neue/überarbeitete Engine? Falls ja: Hat sich die Performance dabei spürbar verbessert?



Ja, 1.5 ist die neue Renderengine - glaub, es ist aber noch nicht alles in finaler Form enthalten.
Die Performance ist aber jetzt spürbar besser.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raketenstart in der MiG-21bis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MiG-21bis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cockpit der L-39 Albatros



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einer der ersten Testflüge mit der Albatros



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die erste Hawk im All?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Oktober 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> VW  LKW?!  Gibt's nur auf der Rennstrecke oder?
> Meinst du mit 5T die Abgasmenge jenem?



5 Tonnen wiegen die Kisten. Den VW Constellation gibt es auch für die Straße, aber in Europa wird es den wohl nie geben, da der nicht dafür konstruiert wurde, die europäischen Zulassungskriterien zu erfüllen. Es wäre sicher möglich, die Kisten umzurüsten und eine Einzelzulassung zu kriegen, aber da ist es wohl günstiger, einen LKW zu kaufen, der von Haus aus die Zulassungskriterien erfüllt.

Der Markt für deutsche LKWs in Brasilien ist wohl groß genug, speziell für dort eigene Modelle zu entwickeln. Mercedes hat z. B. auch einen Langhauber im Programm, der speziell für Brasilien konstruiert wurde. Im Spiel gibt es auch eine Rennversion, aber auf den Bildern ist der nicht zu sehen.



golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, 1.5 ist die neue Renderengine - glaub, es ist aber noch nicht alles in finaler Form enthalten.
> Die Performance ist aber jetzt spürbar besser.



Dann sollte ich da wohl auch bei Gelegenheit mal wieder reinschauen. Ich muss mich wirklich dringend mal darum kümmern, meinen Schreibtisch wieder FluSi-tauglich zu kriegen. Hab hier 'n Warthog-Hotas und Ruderpedale stehen und keinen Platz dafür


----------



## golani79 (4. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich da wohl auch bei Gelegenheit mal wieder reinschauen. Ich muss mich wirklich dringend mal darum kümmern, meinen Schreibtisch wieder FluSi-tauglich zu kriegen. Hab hier 'n Warthog-Hotas und Ruderpedale stehen und keinen Platz dafür



Fahrzeug weg - Flugzeug hin  

Aber ja, Platz ist so ne Sache .. hehe ..
Was bistn du in DCS hauptsächlich so geflogen?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Fahrzeug weg - Flugzeug hin
> 
> Aber ja, Platz ist so ne Sache .. hehe ..
> Was bistn du in DCS hauptsächlich so geflogen?



Vor allem bin ich an der P-51D interessiert, aber auch an anderen "Low-Tech"-Flugzeugen und evtl. an der Mi-8. Ich hab zwar auch die A-10 und den Black Shark, aber ich mag's lieber altmodisch. Viel geflogen bin ich aber mit noch keinem Flugzeug, da bisher immer technische Probleme den Spielspaß verdorben haben. Daher hab ich große Hoffnung, dass sich mit der neuen Engine-Version und Oculus Rift CV1 nächstes Jahr spürbar was ändert. Nur die Performance ist da halt meine Sorge, da die Framerate dafür halt konstant auf hohem Niveau (90+) bleiben muss.


----------



## golani79 (4. Oktober 2015)

Müsstest mal im Forum schauen, obs evtl. Berichte über die Performance mit der Oculus gibt - hab leider keine.
Aber insgesamt sind die Stimmen ziemlich positiv, wenns um Performance geht - kann jetzt bei gleicher Hardware auch alles ein bissl höher drehen und es läuft dabei noch besser als vorher. 
Gibt auch ein Testvideo, wo einer nen Furball mit 120 Flugzeugen getestet hat - das lief erstaunlich gut auch. Hatte selbst bisher nur im MP ein paar Framedrops, wenn ich am Starten war und viel los war am Boden.

Einzige Voraussetzung ist ne Grafikkarte mit 2GB VRAM - sonst läufts nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Müsstest mal im Forum schauen, obs evtl. Berichte über die Performance mit der Oculus gibt - hab leider keine.
> Aber insgesamt sind die Stimmen ziemlich positiv, wenns um Performance geht - kann jetzt bei gleicher Hardware auch alles ein bissl höher drehen und es läuft dabei noch besser als vorher.
> Gibt auch ein Testvideo, wo einer nen Furball mit 120 Flugzeugen getestet hat - das lief erstaunlich gut auch. Hatte selbst bisher nur im MP ein paar Framedrops, wenn ich am Starten war und viel los war am Boden.
> 
> Einzige Voraussetzung ist ne Grafikkarte mit 2GB VRAM - sonst läufts nämlich gar nicht.



Nächstes Jahr wird ein Rennsitz angeschafft und ein neues Lenkrad, dann hab ich hier am Schreibtisch wieder Platz zum fliegen. DCS, Prepar3d, Elite Dangerous, die Warteliste ist lang  Bis dahin warte ich mal ab, wie sich die Performance entwickelt. Vorher fehlt mir, wie gesagt, sowieso der Platz, um mich ernsthaft damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Oktober 2015)

*Mad Max*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Easter Eggs



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2015)

MassEffect3 durch und poste hier mal ein paar hübsche Dinger meines dritten oder vierten Durchlaufs des Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2015)

Plus noch ein kleines Wallpaper, welches ich zum Thema Citadel-DLC gemacht habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2015)

Bissl mehr DCS - mit selbst erstelltem Skin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Oktober 2015)

Spoilerfreie Bilder aus *Fran Bow*, relativ früh im Spiel:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das keine Nirvana-Anspielung ist ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer könnte einem Schokokuchen schon widerstehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wird Alice im Wunderland gerne auch mal mit Silent Hill gekreuzt. Das Spiel hat definitiv seine verstörenden Momente.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das spiegelt sich auch im Grafikstil und in den Dia- und Monologen wider.


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2015)

AccuSim P-40 im FSX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Oktober 2015)

Hast du auch mal ein Spiel mit Zügen oder so?


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2015)

Nope - kein Trainsimulator hier


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte da ein paar ältere Bilder anzubieten 

Train Simulator 2013 oder 2014:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Englischer HST



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deutsche V200


----------



## golani79 (20. Oktober 2015)

So, damit der LoisLoiselle auch mal was anderes sieht, als Flugzeuge, habe ich mich auf der PS4 nach Mordor begeben - zu Fuß! 
Rated M 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer darf natürlich nicht fehlen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

Spoiler



Go Go Power Rangers




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2015)

Dune 2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dune 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Himmel, Louise. Jetzt hab ich den unerklärlichen Zwang es wieder installieren zu müssen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das spiel hat einfach unglaublich viel style!


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb*: Ein Schloss in Prag


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb*: Im Schloss in Prag


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Spintires*: Schon sehr geländetauglich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Spintires*: Noch geländetauglicher


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Spintires*: Wenn man im Duden das Wort "geländetauglich" nachschlägt, ist daneben bestimmt ein Bild von diesem Lastwagen




Bonkic schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Remember Me, oder? Steht definitiv auch noch auf meiner To-Do-Liste, nachdem ich jetzt mit Life is Strange durch bin.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2015)

Das ist Remember Me ... was ich da schon an grandiosen Screenshots gesehen hab, pew. SweetFX und 4K ggf. sogar 8K Auflösung & das wirkt richtig episch.

Schade das das Spiel selbst jetzt nicht der Überflieger war, übrigens ist es im aktuellen Humble Bundle.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2015)

Heute ist für *Project Cars* ein neues kostenloses Fahrzeug erschienen: Der Scion FR-S (das Scion Gegenstück zum Subaru BRZ und Toyota GT86). Und für Project Cars verhältnisse lässt sich damit sogar vergleichsweise gut Driften, wenn man ein wenig am Differential herumschraubt (bei Assetto Corsa fährt sich der GT-86 meiner Meinung nach trotzdem um Längen besser).

Außerdem: Zwei atmosphärische Nacht-Screenshots aus *Spintires*.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz seiner nur 200 PS ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... kann man mit dem Scion FR-S durchaus driften.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon zusammen mit dem letzten DLC ist der 300 SL W194 kostenlos für alle Besitzer des Spiels erschienen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Dämmerung durch den Dreck macht auch Spaß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gedriftet wird, trotz durchdrehender Räder, aber nicht.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist Remember Me ... was ich da schon an grandiosen Screenshots gesehen hab, pew. SweetFX und 4K ggf. sogar 8K Auflösung & das wirkt richtig episch.
> 
> Schade das das Spiel selbst jetzt nicht der Überflieger war, übrigens ist es im aktuellen Humble Bundle.



Hab das Humble Bundle Angebot gar nicht gesehen. Aber im Moment käme ich eh nicht dazu, es zu spielen. Evtl. in ein paar Monaten. Und SweetFX ist sowieso ein schönes Spielzeug. Hab mich Dank The Witcher 3 mal näher damit befasst und bastel mir seitdem eigentlich für die meisten Spiele eine eigene Config.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2015)

noch mehr remember me: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2015)

*Kholat

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ein Spiel auf Basis der Unreal4-Engine ist es optisch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Zwar hätten die Texturen etwa knackiger sein können, aber die winterlichen Effekte sowie die Lichtstimmung machen schon was her.
Allerdings ist die Performance nicht sonderlich gut, ab und an zieht es die Frames stark nach unten. Aber die Soundkulisse ist mega... Man fühlt sich wirklich wie mitten im Schneesturm. Richtig beängstigend.

So völlig spannungsarm finde ich Kholath nach der ersten gespielten Stunde jedenfall nicht. Und überraschenderweise macht mir die Orientierung mit Karte/Kompass keine großen Probleme... Da war wohl die Wehrdienst-Ausbildung doch nicht ganz umsonst...


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und überraschenderweise macht mir die Orientierung mit Karte/Kompass keine großen Probleme... Da war wohl die Wehrdienst-Ausbildung doch nicht ganz umsonst...



Ich als ehemaliger Zivi verlaufe mich auch selten - nicht weil ich als Junge bei den Pfadfindern war, sondern durch Flashpoint - Das Spiel bringt einem auch bei, sich in riesigen Gebieten zurechtzufinden^^

Hat eigentlich wer Submerged gespielt? Sieht irgendwie interessant aus.
Submerged bei Steam


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich als ehemaliger Zivi verlaufe mich auch selten - nicht weil ich als Junge bei den Pfadfindern war, sondern durch Flashpoint - Das Spiel bringt einem auch bei, sich in riesigen Gebieten zurechtzufinden^^
> 
> Hat eigentlich wer Submerged gespielt? Sieht irgendwie interessant aus.
> Submerged bei Steam



Hab das Testvideo dazu auf der Gamepro-DVD angeschaut.
Das war sehr ernüchternd.
Das Video ist auf der Page leider nicht druff

Submerged (PS4) - Übersicht - Test, News, Video, Release Termin - GamePro


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ein paar Impressionen von *The Last Door* - ein Horror Adventure
Macht nen ziemlich guten Eindruck und auch wenn ich noch nicht so lang gespielt hab, scheinen doch bereits ein paar Lovecraft / Poe Eindrücke durch.
Soundtrack und Sounddesign sind ebenfalls sehr gut und tragen einen großen Teil zur super Atmosphäre bei - die Pixelgrafik mag auf den ersten Blick zwar ein wenig grob erscheinen, ist aber gut umgesetzt und lässt auch noch ein wenig Raum für die eigene Fantasie.
Sehr schöner Titel, der grade für ~3€ auf gog.com zu haben ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich wer Submerged gespielt? Sieht irgendwie interessant aus.
> Submerged bei Steam



Schlecht ist es nicht, aber auch nichts Außergewöhnliches. Man klettert, fährt mit dem Boot, genießt die schöne Lichtstimmung. Das Spiel bietet hauptsächlich eine schöne Atmosphäre, kein interessantes Gameplay oder eine besonders tiefsinnige oder mitreißende Story. Muss man nicht gespielt haben, aber ist jetzt auch keine völlige Zeitverschwendung.




golani79 schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen von *The Last Door* - ein Horror Adventure
> Macht nen ziemlich guten Eindruck und auch wenn ich noch nicht so lang gespielt hab, scheinen doch bereits ein paar Lovecraft / Poe Eindrücke durch.
> Soundtrack und Sounddesign sind ebenfalls sehr gut und tragen einen großen Teil zur super Atmosphäre bei - die Pixelgrafik mag auf den ersten Blick zwar ein wenig grob erscheinen, ist aber gut umgesetzt und lässt auch noch ein wenig Raum für die eigene Fantasie.
> Sehr schöner Titel, der grade für ~3€ auf gog.com zu haben ist
> ...



Das hab ich vor ein paar Monaten gespielt und ich liebe es! Trotz der Pixeloptik finde ich die Grafik echt schön. Atmosphäre, Musik ... ich kann es kaum erwarten, bis endlich die komplette Season 2 auf GOG zu kaufen ist. Jeder, der Poe und Lovecraft und Point & Click Adventures liebt, sollte sich das Spiel unbedingt man anschauen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (30. Oktober 2015)

Clear Sky mit Home for Homeless; Kabelarmasthmatiker, uneindeutige Itemtexturen inbegriffen und hässliche Absehmarken für alle, umsonst, und niemand kann mit mehr als 20kg Gepäck gekränkt fortgehen ... gut vlt 10m aber dann muss er erstmal ans Beatmungsgerät.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. November 2015)

Escape Dead Island




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2015)

Toren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. November 2015)

LS 15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Fallout 4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 1920x1080 und alles höchste Einstellungen.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2015)

rFactor 2. Grafisch gibt es sicher schönere Rennsimulationen, aber dank SweetFX sieht es trotzdem ganz hübsch aus, finde ich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Howston G4 ist die nicht lizensierte rFactor 2 Variante des Lola T70.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch ohne Lizenz macht das Ding verdammt viel Spaß. Alte Rennwagen fahren sich einfach so viel lebendiger, als moderne Wagen mit bretthartem Fahrwerk und massenhaft Downforce.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Strecke ist die historische Variante von Spa Francorchamps. Leider gibt es die aktuelle Version (noch?) nicht im Spiel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corvette C6 ZR1: Verdammt viel Power. Hier kommt sie quer ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und da geht sie quer. Leider alles mit Replay-UI. Weiß zufällig jemand ob/wie man das für Screenshots abschalten kann?


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. November 2015)

Syndicate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2015)

Witcher 3 auf Ultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. November 2015)

Ein paar Assetto Corsa Mod-Fahrzeuge:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der McLaren M23-5 aus den 70ern ist ein prima Spielkamerad für den Ferrari 312T, der offiziell im Spiel schon vorhanden ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem macht das Ding einfach eine Menge Spaß, hier auf Spa Francorchamps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So könnte die Formel 1 in der Zukunft aussehen. Das hier ist ein Konzeptfahrzeug von Ferrari, das ins Spiel übernommen wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rennen fahren macht hungrig. Warum nicht einfach ein paar  Burger mampfen, während man im Dallara Formel 3 Flitzer herumfährt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man mag es kaum glauben, aber der Peugeot 504 macht durchaus Spaß.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. November 2015)

Ein Spiel kann auch schön sein, ohne mit den grafisch aktuellsten mithalten zu müssen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und wer im Falle von Fallout 4 was anderes behauptet, darf sich selbst eine klatschen.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2015)

Witcher 3 - Elfenbilderkunst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Elite Dangerous bin ich noch in "ruhigen" Gefilden unterwegs. Es fehlt leider das nötige Kleingeld und die Erfahrung, um auf die große unbekannte Reise zu gehen. Also habe ich dieses Foto gemacht, um später auf meine Anfänge zurückblicken zu können. Ihr seht mich in meiner Sidewinder deren Triebwerke ich gerade alles abverlange.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2015)

"_Arrrrrf, ihr rumsaufenden Hunde! Wer ein wahrer Pirat sein will, der trinkt Tee!_"

*Jolly Rover*, ein schönes Point & Click Adventure im Monkey Island Stil, auch wenn es natürlich nicht ganz mit Monkey Island 1, 2 und 3 mithalten kann. Aber welches Spiel kann das schon von sich behaupten? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eingesperrt mit einem Gemälde einer hübschen Hundedame. Immerhin hört sie dem angehenden Piraten mit einer Vorliebe für Tee ohne Widerworte zu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man achte auf den kleinen Mops in der Mitte  Die Charaktere sind schön gezeichnet und auch die Synchronsprecher machen ihre Arbeit für so ein kleines Indie-Spiel echt gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einziger echter Kritikpunkt aus meiner Sicht: Das Ding ist ein Flash-Spiel und hat im Vollbildmodus mit lästigem Mauslag und Mausbeschleunigung zu kämpfen. Nicht sehr komfortabel. Im Fenstermodus gibt es das Problem nicht, aber die niedrige Auflösung sorgt für ein kleines Fenster und lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (13. Dezember 2015)

Mal ein paar Bilder von der PC Version von Batman Arkahm Knight.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Die eignen sich auch hervoragend auch als Desktophintergrund.


----------



## luki0710 (13. Dezember 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Bilder von der PC Version von Batman Arkahm Knight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das bitte?


----------



## CoDBFgamer (13. Dezember 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte?




Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Das ist das Batman-Symbol auf der Brust des Anzugs.


----------



## luki0710 (13. Dezember 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Das ist das Batman-Symbol auf der Brust des Anzugs.



Eigentlich ist mir das schon klar, allerdings wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ob das wirklich die Brust ist [emoji6].


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Winter-Impressionen aus Schweden. Der Subaru fühlt sich bei der Kälte pudelwohl.


----------



## Gast20180705 (15. Dezember 2015)

10 Jahre später Dragon Valley: Situation unverändert +  abstürzender SSD


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles X





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (17. Dezember 2015)

Wieder ein  paar Bilder vom guten dunklen Ritter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





luki0710 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist mir das schon klar, allerdings wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ob das wirklich die Brust ist .


Hier nochmal Batmans Suit von Vorn gepaart mit einer weiteren sehr ansehlichen Brust. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2015)

2x Assetto Corsa, 3x Fallout 4:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht böse aus, hört sich böse an, fährt sich böse: Der Mercedes AMG GT3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lamborghini Huracán Super Trofeo ist eine reine Rennversion des Huracan, ähnlich dem Huracán GT3, aber nicht an das GT3 Reglement gebunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus irgendeinem Grund erinnert mich dieses Outfit an S.T.A.L.K.E.R.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollten diese Dinger nicht eigentlich schon lange vor dem Krieg in jeder Kurve umgekippt sein? Cool aussehen tun die Lokomotiven trotzdem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Red Rocket Tankstelle, mein Bastelheim.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Dezember 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ...Assetto Corsa...
> 
> Sieht böse aus, hört sich böse an, fährt sich böse: Der Mercedes AMG GT3



Macht echt Spaß die Kiste. Leider hab ich den hier etwas lädiert.^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Dezember 2015)

1x Assetto Corsa, 4x rFactor 2:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Ford Escort RS 1600 aus Assetto Corsa. Macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß, das Ding!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor ein paar Tagen ist die Flat-6 Mod für rFactor 2 erschienen. Das ist quasi ein Porsche 911 Cup ohne Lizenz. Sieht gut aus, fährt sich gut, die Simracing-Welt braucht definitiv endlich eine echte Porsche Lizenz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist das denn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, nein, so fährt man aber keinen Transporter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich geb's zu: Er ist umgekippt, aber ich hatte meinen Spaß  

Die Entwickler haben das Ding heute als kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk ins Spiel geworfen. Man kann damit zwar kaum vernünftig Rennen fahren, aber auf andere Weise Spaß haben.







Chemenu schrieb:


> Macht echt Spaß die Kiste. Leider hab ich den hier etwas lädiert.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind die Beinchen oben, muss man ihn loben  Japp, macht definitiv Spaß, auch wenn er sich auf jeden Fall ganz anders fährt, als der McLaren 650S GT3.


----------



## luki0710 (24. Dezember 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Batmans Suit von Vorn gepaart mit einer weiteren sehr ansehlichen Brust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die andern sind ansehnlicher ^^


----------



## Phurba (29. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2015)

Bioshock Infinite hat einfach einen richtig schönen Stil. Kann man sich immer wieder anschauen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2015)

*Never Alone

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luki0710 (2. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Never Alone*


*
Erinnert mich ein wenig an Bärenbrüder*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein wenig an Bärenbrüder


Hat damit nur gaaaaaanz entfernt was gemein. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich ein tolles Spiel, mit tollen Einblicken in die Kultur der Eskimos. Aber spielerisch hätte man mehr daraus machen können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein tolles Spiel, mit tollen Einblicken in die Kultur der Eskimos. Aber spielerisch hätte man mehr daraus machen können.


Spielerisch ist es schon ziemlich gut, gerade die Koop-Rätsel im Solo waren im "Foxtales"-DLC teilweise recht knackig... Nur leider insgesamt seeeeeehr, sehr kurz.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Januar 2016)

Titanic Honor & Glory. Nette Techdemo soweit, viel mehr aber nicht. Hoffe die beenden das noch. Das Indiegogo-Projekt ist ja offenbar gescheitert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2016)

War in the North durch.
Und es gab, grade gegen Ende einige recht coole Szenen.
Ok, hauptsächlich CGI.
Aber auch gewisse Nebencharaktere fand ich sehr gelungen.
Warum war nur nicht alles so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phurba (12. Januar 2016)

Ein sehr schönes Scheisshaus aus Mad Max.      




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Januar 2016)

Phantom Pain




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phurba (13. Januar 2016)

Mad Max Schwefelfelder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Januar 2016)

Ich wühle mich mal wieder durch Spintires. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Artwork




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2016)

Silent Storm Sentinels (mit SweetFX) 
*edit* Ja, es sieht schlimm aus. Irgendein Fehler sorgt dafür, dass Kantenglättung und Schattendarstellung nicht richtig funktionieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein abgestürzter Flugzeugprototyp (Focke-Wulf Triebflügel, war in der Realität nur eine Idee auf einem Blatt Papier. Hätte man das Ding tatsächlich geflogen, wäre es wohl genau so gelandet), darunter versteckt ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... befand sich dieser Bunker, in dem ich mit Granaten gespielt habe (am Eingang, die Leichen liegen alle oben, weil ich da soviel Lärm gemacht habe). Alleine sind die Missionen echt schwer zu meistern, obwohl ich schon auf einem relativ niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad spiele.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine weitere Zufallsmission führte mich zu dieser Villa, die neben feindlichen Soldaten auch ziemlich aggressive Bewohner zu bieten hatte. Aber tote Zivilisten sind in Silent Storm Sentinels teuer, daher hab ich die mal verschont. Bis auf ein schlechtes Gewissen und ein paar Waffen hat mir mein Einbruch in das Gebäude nicht viel gebracht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dieser Zufallsmission hatte ich endlich mal Verstärkung. Waffen und Teammitglieder kosten in Sentinels, anders als im Hauptspiel, Geld.

VIEL Geld!

Irgendwie hat das ganze Spiel optisch so einen Modelleisenbahn-Charme. Gefällt mir, auch wenn die Kamera ein wenig unkomfortabel ist.


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2016)

Paar Screenshots von Dragons Dogma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Januar 2016)

Nochmal *Silent Storm Sentinels*. Aus irgendeinem Grund war die D3D9 Datei defekt, was zum Totalausfall der Beleuchtung und Kantenglättung geführt hat. Jetzt hab ich's gefixt, sieht gleich noch ne ganz Ecke schöner aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht tatsächlich aus wie eine kleine Modelleisenbahn-Landschaft. Dieses Mal auch mit Eisenbahn.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade nachts ist die Beleuchtung echt schön und sehr atmosphärisch. Auf meinen ersten Bildern hat das einfach komplett gefehlt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Team ist inzwischen ein wenig gewachsen und trifft in diesem kleinen Dorf auf feindliche Soldaten. Leider darf ich das Auto nicht mitnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Ausrüstung ist leider noch recht mau, da sowohl neue Teammitglieder, als auch Waffen und Munition Geld kosten (war im Hauptspiel nicht der Fall). Da ich noch relativ am Anfang bin, ist die bei Gegnern gefundene Ausrüstung meist nur eine Notlösung.


----------



## golani79 (17. Januar 2016)

Ist Silent Storm mit nem anderen Titel vergleichbar?
Sieht interessant aus das Spiel!


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist Silent Storm mit nem anderen Titel vergleichbar?
> Sieht interessant aus das Spiel!



Am ehesten ist das Spiel wohl mit Jagged Alliance 2 vergleichbar, allerdings mit nem fiktiven 1940er Kriegs- und Nachkriegs-Szenario. Es gibt ein paar leichte SciFi-Elemente (keine Aliens, Zombies oder Laserwaffen. Zumindest nicht, dass ich wüsste), die aber wohl erst recht spät ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Januar 2016)

*Sleeping Dogs* sieht doch immer noch klasse aus. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2016)

So, weiter gehts mit Monsterklopfen - Dieses mal runter in dunkle Katakomben 
Auch wenns grafisch nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit ist, ist es atmosphärisch einfach super - die Locations sind allesamt sehr stimmig umgesetzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2016)

Devil May Cry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luki0710 (24. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Devil May Cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war beim Designer bestimmt kein getrocknetes Sperma im Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Januar 2016)

Wolfenstein - The New Order





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch ein Haufen Steine sieht dank der schönen Beleuchtung sehr gut aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An manchen Ecken im Spiel kommt tatsächlich klassisches id-Software-Flair auf. Dieser Raum könnte genauso tatsächlich in einem Quake-Titel vorkommen. Definitiv eine meiner Liebingsmissionen im Spiel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischendurch rockt DJ Set Roth die Hütte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob im Tunnel hinter diesem Tor Schlangen gibt? Man weiß es nicht ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber auf Screenshots sieht das Spiel aus irgendeinem Grund besser aus, als im Spiel selbst. Was nicht heißen soll, dass das Spiel im Spiel schlecht aussehen würde. Kantenglättung und Texturauflösung sind aber nicht so toll, was aufgrund des Filmkörnungs-Effekts aber nicht so auffällt. Der lässt sich übrigens, genauso wie die Tiefenunschärfe, nicht abschalten, was ab und zu ein wenig nervig ist.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Februar 2016)

Hab *Sleeping Dogs* nach 35 Stunden beendet. 

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Impressionen aus Hong Kong. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## Sansaido (7. Februar 2016)

Momentan spiele ich Rise of the Tomb Raider und komme aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr heraus. Das Ding sieht auf dem PC einfach unglaublich gut aus!
Zocke es auf einer GTX 970 in 1080p mit Custom Settings (Eine Mischung aus hoch, sehr hoch bis ultra).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

paar erste eindrücke.
eigentlich könnte man jeden einzelnen hintergrund nehmen, so hübsch ist es!


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ähm, beschwert euch bitte, falls ich zu viel spoilere! sollte aber eigentlich nicht der fall.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> paar erste eindrücke.
> eigentlich könnte man jeden einzelnen hintergrund nehmen, so hübsch ist es!



Hm....Ja....Hm.....irgendwie mag ich diesen extremen Weichfilter nicht, alles sieht unscharf aus. Ja, auch vergrößert^^


----------



## Bonkic (10. Februar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hm....Ja....Hm.....irgendwie mag ich diesen extremen Weichfilter nicht, alles sieht unscharf aus. Ja, auch vergrößert^^


hm, findest du?
ist mir jetzt nicht als störend aufgefallen.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2016)

Ein paar Impressionen aus Firewatch - das finde ich sehr schön auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2016)

Und ein paar aus SOMA - in dem Spiel finde ich vor allem die beklemmende Unterwasserwelt sehr gut gelungen, in der man sich richtig verlassen fühlt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2016)

Finde, Unravel sieht auch super aus - war am Überlegen, zw. dem und Firewatch - hab mich zuerst jedoch für Firewatch entschieden.

Den DoF Effekt finde ich auch passend - kleine Sachen scharf im Vordergrund fokussiert und der Hintergrund wird halt unscharf dabei.
Irgendwie haben die Bilder vom Stil her ein bissl was märchenhaftes. 

Werd ich mir definitv auch holen das Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Februar 2016)

Firewatch steht definitiv auf meiner To-Do-Liste, aber wohl erst in ein paar Wochen. Derzeit hab ich noch zu viel unerledigtes Zeug. Fallout 4 ist (neben diversen Rennsimulationen, die ich eigentlich immer nebenher spiele) der größte Zeitfresser. Und es soll ja auch bald Season 2 von The Last Door kommen, daher hab ich *Season 1* mal nochmal durchgespielt und ein paar Screenshots gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Pixel sind groß ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... aber viel größer noch sind Spielspaß und Atmosphäre.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beleuchtung und Farben sind schön gemacht und lassen einen prima eintauchen in die düstere Welt des 19. Jahrhunderts in England.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Story lässt viele Fragen offen, aber ich erwarte auch gar nicht, dass mir das Spiel zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt, selbst in der letzten Season nicht (keine Ahnung, ob nach Season 2 noch was kommt) alle beantwortet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Art von Horror lebt einfach davon und funktioniert nur dadurch, dass vieles im Dunkeln bleibt. Die Angst vor dem Unbekannten, vor dem, was wir nicht verstehen, ist schließlich immer noch eine der größten.


----------



## golani79 (12. Februar 2016)

Bin echt gespannt, wann The Last Door 2 endlich komplett auf Steam bzw. good old games kommt.
Super Spiel!


----------



## Chemenu (14. Februar 2016)

*American Truck Simulator*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schamane Ordenshalle in Wow Legion


----------



## Neawoulf (1. März 2016)

Automobilista Motorsports Simulator (Weiterentwicklung/Nachfolger von Stock Car Extreme, daher grafisch sehr ähnlich):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rallycross Evo X macht auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spaß, ist aber nicht ganz meine Fahrzeugklasse. Da muss ich mich eindeutig noch einarbeiten, da ich nicht besonders gut an der Handbremse bin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stadium Super Trucks sind eigentlich auch nicht sooo mein Ding (dachte ich), machen aber einfach höllisch Spaß. Dicker Ami-V8, weiches Fahrwerk und Sprungschanzen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sprungschanzen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sprungschanzen!!! Einfach nur krank, wie die Dinger durch die Gegend fliegen. Und erst der Sound ... göttlich!


----------



## Chemenu (1. März 2016)

*American Truck Simulator*

Der Gerät: 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Merica, Fuck Yeah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch ein paar ältere Bilder mit der Urversion meines Trucks:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. März 2016)

Das Spiel ist gar nicht mal so hässlich.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. März 2016)

*Automobilista Motorsport Simulator*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Formula Vee macht noch immer Laune!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfachste Technik auf VW-Käfer Basis ist verbaut. Sogar der Motor ist der gleiche, allerdings auf ca. 80 PS hochgezüchtet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Rennen der Copa Petrobras de Marcas Tourenwagenserie ging leider ziemlich in die Hose. Grund war ein Bug, der so ziemlich jedes KI-Fahrzeug in einer Schikane immer wieder zum Überschlagen gebracht hat. Aber naja ... ist noch Early Access, das wird garantiert noch besser. In Stock Car Extreme dagegen funktioniert die Kombi ohne Probleme.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier war ich im neuen Renault Fluence im Qualifying unterwegs. Auch einen Honda Civic gibt es jetzt in der Copa Petrobras de Marcas Serie. Da es sich aber um Silhouette Fahrzeuge handelt (gleiches Fahrgestell und Technik, andere Optik), fahren die sich alle sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. März 2016)

Star Wars The Old Republic - Alle Planeten


Odessen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alderaan: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Balmorra: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manaan: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Coruscant: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zakuul: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tython: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ord Mantell: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Corellia: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Voss: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quesh: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Makeb: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoth: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Belsavis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rishi: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tatooine: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CZ-198: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ilum: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oricon: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ziost: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yavin 4: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Taris: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nar Shaddaa: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Korriban: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dromund Kaas: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hutta: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (14. März 2016)

Elite Dangerous hat eigentlich eine sehr hübsche Grafik.
Und im Gegensatz zu SC auf meinem PC flüssig spielbar (Weltraum 60FPS).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. März 2016)

Hab mir das Spiel auch vor ein paar Wochen geholt, habs aber noch nicht gespielt. Wollte erst auf nen Flightstick warten.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. März 2016)

Gnah, es juckt im Joystick ... ich meine, es juckt mich, den Joystick auszupacken. Argh, egal, wie ich es formuliere, es klingt falsch! Ich möchte bald auch endlich wieder Elite Dangerous spielen. Wenn ich nur den Platz für's verdammte HOTAS wieder frei hätte ...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. März 2016)

Seit dem letzten Patch habe ich leider ein unangenehmes Stottern in der Nähe von Raumstationen, Asteroiden usw. Da bin ich auch nicht der einzige, habe leider noch nicht herausgefunden, ob und wie man dieses Problem löst, wenn das überhaupt manuell möglich ist. Schade, dabei läuft es mit meinem neuen System ansonsten weitaus besser als zuvor. Aber das nervt schon immens.


----------



## McDrake (14. März 2016)

Hat evtl was mit Horizon zu tun?
In der Nähe von Planeten werden jene Oberflächen doch geladen.
Ist mir nach dem Runterstellen der Planetendetails nicht mehr so aufgefallen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. März 2016)

Ich besitze Horizons nicht, also sollte das eigentlich nicht das Problem sein. Aber wie gesagt, es kommt auch bei Raumstationen vor, bei Planeten weiß ich es nicht mal, da ich mich dabei nicht versucht habe, einem zu nähern.


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2016)

Die Katze die in die Weltraum reisen will




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines der genialsten Gebäude in Manhattan.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. März 2016)

ist das nicht das Haus aus den Spiderman Filmen wo der Pougle (oder wie der heißt) seinen Sitz hat?

______

*Star Wars: Battlefront*

läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2016)

Das ist neben den Twin Towers und dem Empire State Building das bekannteste Gebäude in New York. Flatirony Building (Bügeleisengebäude). An der Kreuzung Broadway und 5th Avenue.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. März 2016)

The Witcher 3 in der Egoperspektive. Leider ist die Mod ein wenig glitchy, wenn man zu nahe dran ist mit der Kamera. Für den Kampf eher ungeeignet, da Geralt recht viel herumwackelt und die Kamera nicht fest an ihn "angeschraubt" ist. Zum Erkunden dennoch schön, für den Kampf zoomt die Sicht dann raus, da die Steuerung und das Kampfsystem in der Egoperspektive einfach nicht besonders gut funktionieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bogenschütze am Pier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haus mit Zaun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reiter mit Pferd





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch minimalistischerer Kommentar, der nicht einmal die Waschweiber auf diesem Screenshot erwähnt


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. März 2016)

ohne HUD wärs perfekt.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ohne HUD wärs perfekt.



Lässt sich auch ausschalten per Mod, hab's nur vergessen beim Machen der Screenshots:

Hier noch ein paar mehr Screenshots aus The Witcher 3 in der Ego Perspektive, dieses Mal ohne UI. Aus der Nähe erkennt man hier allerdings schon die eine oder andere matschige Textur oder geringe Polygonzahl. Aber das Spiel ist halt nicht für die Ego Perspektive gemacht worden, von daher ist das schon ok.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine verfallene Hütte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine nicht ganz so verfallene Frau


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Kerze in einem Haus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine gigantische Kerze am Horizont (Vorsicht, heiß!)


----------



## Chemenu (22. März 2016)

Ich spiel grad *Metro: Ass'N'Titties*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein, ist natürlich Last Light. 
Hier noch ein paar normale Screenshots:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2016)

Inzwischen hab ich bei The Witcher 3 in der Ego Perspektive ein ganzes Stück nach Velen reingespielt und Screenshots gemacht. Klappt immer noch prima und sorgt für die Extraportion Immersion. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Straßen von Novigrad. Gekämpft wird aber immer noch in der 3rd Person Perspektive. Egal welche Modkombinationen auch auch bisher getestet habe: Es fühlt sich einfach nicht gut an, das Movement ist einfach zu hakelig und man sieht nicht, wo man hinschlägt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade, dass das Schloss in Wyzima nur so eine kleine Rolle im Spiel spielt. Ich hätte es gerne häufiger erkundet, evtl. sogar die ganze Stadt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ein abgebrochener Zahn ragt der alte Turm aus dem Grün heraus. Trotzdem ein schöner Anblick.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fackel raus und ab nach unten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Bild könnte glatt aus Amnesia stammen, wäre der Wachmann im Hintergrund nicht da.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dieses Bild zeigt, warum Pferde im Stall nicht rauchen sollten.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. März 2016)

The Last Door: Season 2 Collector's Edition:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2016)

Werde auch du Mitglied vom KKK die Vorteile sind Enorm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2016)

Inzwischen bin ich in *The Last Door: Season 2 Collector's Edition* im vierten und letzten Kapitel angekommen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich bei The Witcher 3 in der Ego Perspektive ein ganzes Stück nach Velen reingespielt und Screenshots gemacht. Klappt immer noch prima und sorgt für die Extraportion Immersion. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Straßen von Novigrad. Gekämpft wird aber immer noch in der 3rd Person Perspektive. Egal welche Modkombinationen auch auch bisher getestet habe: Es fühlt sich einfach nicht gut an, das Movement ist einfach zu hakelig und man sieht nicht, wo man hinschlägt.


Los! Gib mir dein VR Equip! JETZT! 

Schöne Sache!


----------



## Neawoulf (6. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Los! Gib mir dein VR Equip! JETZT!
> 
> Schöne Sache!



Du brauchst nen neuen Briefbeschwerer?  Viel mehr wird das DK2 bald leider nicht mehr sein, da aktuelle Runtimeversionen nur noch teilweise kompatibel sind  Davon abgesehen: Witcher 3 + VR wäre schon cool, wird vom Spiel aber leider nicht unterstützt. Bei der durchschnittlichen Framerate (die 60 fps werden in vielen Gebieten kaum gehalten), die ich mit meiner "alten" GTX 780 bekomme, bin ich dafür sogar auch fast dankbar.


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt wohl ein paar mgs-fans bei ubisoft!


----------



## Neawoulf (11. April 2016)

The Witcher 3:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was auch immer darin wohnt: Es ist sicher nicht freundlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Plötze dagegen ist schon ziemlich freundlich. Auch wenn sie sich regelmäßig beschwert, wie wieherlich sie die nilfgarder Ausrüstung findet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schein trügt: So schön die Natur auch sein mag, es ist ein Wunder, dass irgendwer in der Spielwelt überhaupt länger als ein paar Wochen überlebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesem Anwesen versteckt sich jemand, dem Geralt schon früher einmal begegnet ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wen sollte man eigentlich gewinnen lassen, wenn man Geralt gegen einen Wookiee Schach spielen lassen würde? Und kennt der Hexer ein Rezept für Wookiee Absud?


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2016)

Bissl Dark Souls I 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2016)

Assetto Kutsche ... äh, nein. Das ist natürlich *Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hund Toby ist natürlich auch wieder dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafisch überzeugen vor allem die Charaktere. Nicht jedes Gesicht ist so detailliert gestaltet, aber doch erstaunlich viele.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und nicht anders muss Dr. Watson aussehen. Im Nachfolger wirkt er ein wenig zu jung und sein Bart für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu ... fancy.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der Kutsche in den Nebel. Atmosphäre kann das Spiel auch sehr gut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch mehr Kutsche, noch mehr Nebel. Insgesamt ein tolles Spiel, vielleicht sogar das beste der Reihe bisher. Das Lösen der Fälle macht definitiv Spaß und auch wenn einem viel unter die Arme gegriffen wird: Zum Schluss die Hinweise zusammenführen und die richtigen Schlussfolgerungen ziehen muss man ganz allein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2016)

Da hatte ich vor Jahren auch ein paar gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (30. April 2016)

Spiel gerade nochmals Batman Arkham City durch. Diesmal mit einem ReShade Preset, das wirklich klasse aussieht und nochmal deutlich was rausholt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (30. April 2016)

Möchte noch ein paar hochladen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines der beliebten Minispiele von Telltale ^^ Hier Walking Dead 2

*summt Nadel & Faden von Poki"


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2016)

*RaceRoom Racing Experience*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der NSU Prinz TTS ist eine prima Einsteigerklasse. Klein, leicht, Heckantrieb und liegt wie ein Brett auf der Straße.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaß macht er auch, dafür sorgen das geringe Gewicht und die 120 PS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Audi TT Cup ist eine moderne Einsteigerklasse, die auch für die Nordschleife nicht untermotorisiert ist. Gut Leistung, Frontantrieb, ein wenig Aerodynamik ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und er sieht sogar gut aus. Was will man mehr? Ach ja ... Spaß ... ist auch vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die WTCC-Klasse hat nochmal mehr Leistung, als der Audi, ein besseres Fahrwerk und mehr Aerodynamik. Auch damit kann man ne Menge Spaß haben.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2016)

F1 2015




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2016)

ich warte auf screenshots aus uncharted 4...


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2016)

Ich kauf meins erst morgen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ein paar schöne, aber müssen erst noch rüber auf den PC. [emoji5]


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich warte auf screenshots aus uncharted 4...



davon hab ich weit über 100 zu bieten  vielleicht lade ich dann ein paar hoch


----------



## Rabowke (11. Mai 2016)

Aber Bonkic hat wider Erwarten Geschmack bei der Fahrzeugauswahl ... ein McLaren! 

Hoffe du hast im 2. Rennen einen Golf R genommen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Mai 2016)

Uncharted 4 aus den ersten 3 Stunden, in denen erfreulich wenig geballert wurde. Setze es mal in Spoiler, wegen einiger Mimosen hier.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2016)

Ein zweites Mal Uncharted 4



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hinweis Grafikqualität: 
Leider werden die Screens beim Transfer von PS4 auf den USB-Stick komprimiert, was zu deutlichem Qualitätsverlust führt. Die meisten Bilder sind zu hell, und es fehlt an Schärfe und Kontrast. Manchmal sogar an Farbe. Habe mal zwei Fotos nachbearbeitet, um das zu verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links jeweils das Bild, wie es am PC landet, rechts das bearbeitete, wie ich es in etwa beim spielen sehe. Das ist nat. nur eine grobe Bearbeitung, aber man sieht schon Unterschiede.
Alle Screens, die ich oberhalb in meinen zwei Postings in Spoilern sitzen habe, sind unbearbeitet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Mai 2016)

Die Szene im Hause Drake fand ich ziemlich großartig. Und ich hab beim "Spiel" völlig verkackt. [emoji6]


----------



## golani79 (14. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Szene im Hause Drake fand ich ziemlich großartig. Und ich hab beim "Spiel" völlig verkackt. [emoji6]



Verkackt inwiefern? Nicht durchgekommen oder einfach nicht den Highscore geknackt? 
Highscore hab ich auch nicht geschafft, obwohl ich ohne zu sterben durchgekommen bin ^^

Uncharted 4 sieht echt super aus - hab nur noch keine Screenshots gemacht, weil ich es erstmal einfach nur genieße


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Uncharted 4 sieht echt super aus - hab nur noch keine Screenshots gemacht, weil ich es erstmal einfach nur genieße


Das kann man durchaus kombinieren 

Ich hatte mich wie ein Schnitzel auf das Ende gefreut, um einige Spielmodi, Outfits etc freizuschalten - das wichtigste nat. der Taucheranzug. Was passiert, ich geh damit zwischen den Korallen Tauchen und ersaufe. Das Ding ist trotz Maske und Flasche rein optisch, auftauchen und Luftholen muss man trotzdem. Wie grenzenlos sinnlos


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Mai 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Verkackt inwiefern? Nicht durchgekommen oder einfach nicht den Highscore geknackt?
> Highscore hab ich auch nicht geschafft, obwohl ich ohne zu sterben durchgekommen bin ^^



Ich bin nicht durchgekommen.  [emoji6]


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2016)

LouisLoiselle;9971309[... schrieb:
			
		

> Links jeweils das Bild, wie es am PC landet, rechts das bearbeitete, wie ich es in etwa beim spielen sehe. Das ist nat. nur eine grobe Bearbeitung, aber man sieht schon Unterschiede.
> Alle Screens, die ich oberhalb in meinen zwei Postings in Spoilern sitzen habe, sind unbearbeitet.


Das macht Sony, um die PC Masterrace nicht zu erzürnen und gegen sich aufzubringen ... 



Aber im Grunde ist es merkwürdig, ich kenn es nur andersrum von z.B. Forza, wo bei Screenshots mit 16x AA gearbeitet wurde, obwohl man im Spiel bestenfalls nur 2x AA gesehen hat.


----------



## golani79 (16. Mai 2016)

Einige Impressionen aus Uncharted 4



Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein den Brüdern Drake unbekannter Pirat?​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer könnte das wohl sein? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (16. Mai 2016)

Und weiter 



Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2016)

Assetto Corsa





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DORIFTO!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit japanischen Autos klappt das Driften einfach 
mit am besten! Vernünftig Rundenzeiten fahren kann man damit aber auch.

Die neuen Kisten machen richtig Spaß (hab nur von diesem 370Z hier Screenshots, die anderen machen aber mindestens genauso viel Spaß) Das Lenkrad ist schon ganz wundgescheuert, jetzt muss ich wirklich ins Bett!


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2016)

Automobilista Motorsports Simulator





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein erstes Rennen im vor zwei Tagen neu erschienen Boxer Cup. Die Autos sind echt nicht leicht zu fahren, machen aber höllisch Spaß. Hier war ich im Auto mit der Nr. 55 allerdings zu gierig und bin beim Überholversuch zu heftig über die Kerbs gebrettert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin dadurch zurückgefallen auf den 12. Platz, wo ich von da an diesen drei Herren hinterhergeflitzt bin, während ich immer mehr Probleme mit der Temperatur meines linken Vorderreifens bekommen habe. Ein Bug? Mieses Setup? 110 Grad und mehr bei "normaler" Rennfahrweise sind eindeutig zuviel und der Reifen hat sich ziemlich schnell abgenutzt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem hier hab ich mich besonders heftig in die Wolle gekriegt, es war ein ständiges hin und her an Überholversuchen. Trotz der Reifenprobleme bin ich aber drangeblieben ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und konnte schließlich erfolgreich überholen. Bin dann als Elfter durch's Ziel gefahren. Der Fehler am Anfang war unnötig, aber letztendich hab ich das beste draus gemacht. Was die Reifenprobleme angeht, muss ich wohl abwarten, ob das ein Bug ist oder ob ich tatsächlich so mies gefahren bin. Aber machen höllisch Spaß, die Kisten. Der beste 911er Klon, den ich bisher in einer Sim gefahren bin. Das schließt die Flat 6 Mod für rFactor 2 ein. Keine Ahnung, welche Umsetzung realistischer ist, aber der hier macht mehr Spaß und es klingt einfach geil, wie der 6-Zylinder Boxer hochdreht und die Gänge durchgeballert werden. Einfach nur schön!


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Mai 2016)

Salt and Sanctuary




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2016)

Heute findet am Nürburgring das 24 Stunden Rennen statt, das leider weniger als eine Stunde nach Start für eine Weile unterbrochen wurde, da das Wetter wirklich übel war und es aufgrund von Hagel & massivem Aquaplaning viele Ausfälle gab. Im Moment ist immer noch Pause, daher hab ich mich gerade mal wieder selbst ans Steuer gesetzt und in *Assetto Corsa* den Scuderia Cameron Glickenhaus SCG-003C über die Nordschleife gejagt. Da die Screenshotfunktion inzwischen auch einigermaßen vernünftige Screenshots mit Oculus Rift erlaubt, hab ich das mal genutzt und ein paar Onboard-Screenshots gemacht. Leider ist das Spiel grafisch gerade nicht so schön, da die Kantenglättung und die Postprocessing Effekte zusammen mit dem VR-Support nicht richtig funktionieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ungefähr, nur sehr viel nasser, sah es eben an der echten Nordschleife aus, als das Rennen unterbrochen wurde. Es gab viele Unfälle, die Autos sind wie Fliegen von der Strecke ins Kiesbett und in die Streckenbegrenzungen gerutscht. Von Kontrollierbarkeit keine Spur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hab ich mich selbst ans Steuer des virtuellen SCG-003C gesetzt, wo der Himmel blau ist und die Ballons bunt. Im echten Rennen sind zwei dieser Fahrzeuge für das Privatteam Scuderia Cameron Glickenhaus im Einsatz. Die Autos wurden komplett selbst gebaut, nur einige Komponenten stammen von anderen Herstellern. Das dritte Fahrzeug des Teams, der ältere P4/5 Competizione ist leider bereits gestern durch einen Unfall so schwer beschädigt worden, dass eine Teilnahme am Rennen nicht mehr möglich war.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schönes Feature des SCG-003C: Die Außenspiegel haben eingebaute Kameras, die ihren Blick nach hinten an zwei Monitore im Fahrzeug übertragen. Für den rechten Außenspiegel ist das auch nötig, denn der ist aufgrund des Überrollkäfigs nur schwer zu erkennen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Döttinger Höhe geht es hoch bis auf fast 300 km/h. Keine Tempolimits in Assetto Corsa, auf der echten Nordschleife gibt es die nach einigen Umbauarbeiten auch nicht mehr. Letztes Jahr war an vielen Stellen das Maximaltempo begrenzt, da es am Anfang des Jahres einen schweren Unfall gab, bei dem ein Zuschauer ums Leben gekommen war.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gelenkiger sniper!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2016)

Bug kolossal?!


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2016)

jo, es hat wie gesagt nach wie vor ne menge (technischer) macken.
komisch ist auch das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

die dame sollte wohl weitaus "schärfer" sein.
tritt auch hin und wieder mal sonst auf, und liegt nicht etwa am screenshot.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2016)

Mal ab von der Blur-Dame... Irgendwie sieht das ganze Spiel arg detailarm aus... Nix runtergeschraubt?


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2016)

gibt aber auch schöne momente (alles auf max würd wohl nochmals weitaus besser aussehen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

die weitsicht ist grandios und explosionen sind wirklich toll.
aber framedrops tauchen halt immer mal wieder, scheinbar zufällig, auf. einen wirklichen zusammenhang mit der action auf dem bildschirm scheint es nicht zu geben.
just cause 3 hat also keineswegs nur auf konsolen diese probleme, wie ja immer mal wieder behauptet wird.



> Nix runtergeschraubt?



doch, doch. das ist ein mix aus medium und high. 
hab nur ne gtx760. wobei es auch auf weitaus stärkeren karten nicht zwingend besser laufen soll.
von einer "sauberen" programmierung kann keine rede sein.

wenns überall knallt und scheppert, ist aber doch wieder das alte jc-feeling da. 

edit:
und raus-"tabben" sollte man komplett unterlassen. 
diese abwegige möglichkeit hatte avalanche wohl nicht bedacht.


----------



## Chemenu (29. Mai 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Heute findet am Nürburgring das 24 Stunden Rennen statt, das leider weniger als eine Stunde nach Start für eine Weile unterbrochen wurde, da das Wetter wirklich übel war und es aufgrund von Hagel & massivem Aquaplaning viele Ausfälle gab. Im Moment ist immer noch Pause, daher hab ich mich gerade mal wieder selbst ans Steuer gesetzt und in *Assetto Corsa* den Scuderia Cameron Glickenhaus SCG-003C über die Nordschleife gejagt.



Was für Rundenzeiten fährst Du denn so mit dem Gerät? 
Ich find der ist arg zickig wenn man auf die Curbs fährt, hatte da schon so einige "brauner Streifen in Höschen" Momente.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was für Rundenzeiten fährst Du denn so mit dem Gerät?
> Ich find der ist arg zickig wenn man auf die Curbs fährt, hatte da schon so einige "brauner Streifen in Höschen" Momente.



Wie schnell ich zuletzt war, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber wirklich schnell bin ich generell eigentlich nicht. Laut Profil in Assetto Corsa war meine schnellste Zeit im SCG-003C auf der Endurance Variante eine 8:41.467, auf der Nordschleife ohne GP-Kurs war's ne 7:36.490, wahrscheinlich mit Streckeneinstellung auf "Green" oder "Fast" ("Optimal" fahre ich fast nie, zumindest nicht auf der Nordschleife). Ich weiß aber nicht, wann ich die Zeiten gefahren bin. Könnte also noch auf der "alten" Variante vor dem letzten Patch gewesen sein und mit ner älteren Version des Reifenmodells.

Generell fahre ich den SCG-003C aber eigentlich schon ziemlich gerne, obwohl ich eigentlich kein sooo großer Fan von GT3-Fahrzeugen bin. Curbs sind natürlich manchmal schwierig, aber die sollte man auch mit anderen Autos auf der Nordschleife an den meisten Stellen meiden, da viele relativ hoch und steil sind.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> doch, doch. das ist ein mix aus medium und high.
> hab nur ne gtx760. wobei es auch auf weitaus stärkeren karten nicht zwingend besser laufen soll.



Ich bin bei meiner gtx760 auch immer wieder überrascht, wie hoch ich die Grafik schrauben kann.

Rise of TombRaider läuft sehr gut, Witcher3 ebenfalls. 
Ok, man muss ein wenig mit den Einstellungen experimentieren.
Aber beide Games sehen für mich klasse aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2016)

Ich bin eben nochmal ein wenig in Assetto Corsa rumgegurkt. Training + ein paar zufällig ausgewählte Straßenwagen gibt tolles Trackday Feeling. Hier noch ein paar VR-Screenshots. Normalerweise sitze ich beim Fahren übrigens nicht so nah am Lenkrad, aber ich muss mich vorbeugen, da ich die F8 Taste für Screenshots drücken muss und die Tastatur liegt hinter dem Lenkrad.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Nissan GT-R Nismo geht's auf BMW-Jagd. Der M3 E30 ist nur die Vorspeise.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Audi R8 V10 Plus ist dagegen schon ein ernstzunehmender Gegner. Hier hängt er aber hinter einem Alfa Romeo 4C fest, was mir die Aufholjagd erleichtert (die KI ist leider nicht besonders gut darin, langsamere Gegner zu überrunden).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch ein Ferrari 458 Italia steht auf der Speisekarte. Ich hab die KI nicht auf volle Pulle gedreht, ansonsten wäre es wohl schwieriger, an dem Italiener dran zu bleiben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der zweite BMW, ein M4, ist überholt. Und auf dem Rücksitz wäre sogar noch Platz für die Kinder (wenn ich welche hätte)! Der GT-R ist echt kein kleines Auto. Leider aber auch sehr schwer, was der Wagen aber mit viel Elektronik ganz gut ausgleichen kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Veloce GTS-8 sieht ein wenig aus wie ein alter Ferrari Dino, ist aber keiner. Bisher gibt es wohl nur Pläne eines Autofans, der den Wagen irgendwann einmal bauen will. Diese Mod basiert auf den Original 3d-Daten, die für das Fahrzeug erstellt wurden. Und ich muss sagen: Das Innenleben von dem Auto ist echt verdammt schön!


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juni 2016)

*Assetto Corsa*

Hab mich heute auch noch ein wenig mit dem SCG-003 beschäftigt und einige Abflüge auf der Nordschleife hingelegt...
Zuletzt hab ich dann eine absolute Höllenrunde voller technischer Probleme erleben müssen bei der ich trotz aller Widrigkeiten noch eine 8:34:973 Rundenzeit gefahren bin (Endurance Variante mit Streckeneinstellung "Fast").

Was war passiert? 
Genau bei Einfahrt in die Fuchsröhre hat sich wohl der im Hintergrund laufene PlaysTV Client (gehört zu Gaming Evolved und nimmt Gameplay Videos auf) aufgehängt. Es kam dann für ca. 1-2 Sek. eine Popup Meldung mitten im Bildschirm hoch und anschließend hatte ich dauernd kurze Lags im Spiel. 
Das aufgenommene Gameplay Video hat ab dem Fehler eine Lücke von 1:25 Minuten, der Teil Fuchsröhre bis Wehrseifen fehlt komplett. 
Weil das noch nicht genug war verabschiedet sich nun auch noch die linke Schaltwippe von meinem GT3RSV2 Lenkrad. D.h. runterschalten funktioniert nicht immer zuverlässig und ich krieg nicht immer die Gänge die ich haben will.  

Hier die Screenshots aus der Session:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ingame Uhrzeit hatte ich auf 08:00 Uhr eingestellt, was ich spätestens beim Bildflug in die Mutkurve bitter bereut habe. Die Linie in die Kurve war völlig daneben.^^
Die letzten beiden Screens stammen aus einer älteren Session bei Nebel. Das fand ich wesentilch angenehmer ohne die blendende Sonne. 


.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> *Assetto Corsa*
> 
> Hab mich heute auch noch ein wenig mit dem SCG-003 beschäftigt und einige Abflüge auf der Nordschleife hingelegt...
> Zuletzt hab ich dann eine absolute Höllenrunde voller technischer Probleme erleben müssen bei der ich trotz aller Widrigkeiten noch eine 8:34:973 Rundenzeit gefahren bin (Endurance Variante mit Streckeneinstellung "Fast").
> ...



Schöne Bilder, davon hätte ich auch gerne mehr beim richtigen 24h Rennen gesehen (da lag der Fokus extrem auf den Top10 der GT3/SP9 Klasse). Hab's gerade auch nochmal mit dem SCG-003C versucht, bin bei ner 8:36.6XX gelandet unter den Bedingungen. Hab viele Kurven nicht gut erwischt (vor allem auch auf dem GP-Kurs, den ich eher selten fahre), da stecken auf jeden Fall noch viele, viele Sekunden Potential im Auto. Aber irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, die echten GT3s bremsen einfach besser.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> *[...]*


Das klingt schon fast so, als ob du hier ein 24h Ausdauerrennen gefahren bist ... in Echtzeit!  

Aber schöne Sache, irgendwie juckt es mir auch in den Fingern die Nordschleife zu fahren ... irgendwann will ich die auch mal in "echt" fahren, hatte mir das sogar vorgenommen und dann bin ich über zig YT Videos gestolpert, wo die Leute ihre Fahrzeuge geschrottet haben.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2016)

Hätte Angst um mein Auto. Auch wegen der anderen. Der Reiz bleibt beim Zuschauen.

Wenn ich bedenke, daß Bellofs Rekord von 1983? bislang immer noch nicht geknackt ist möchte ich nicht wissen wie der damals abgegangen ist.

Außerdem gab es Spiele wo man 24 h real fahren konnte. So weit ich weiß Le Mans und noch eines...


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juni 2016)

Der Reiz bleibt schon selber fahren ... aber nur, wenn ich allein unterwegs sein darf.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2016)

Allein ist aber (leider) illusorisch. Die mixen ja Bikes und alle Sorten von Autos. Vom 100 PS Kompaktwagen bis zum 700 Supersportler oder gar 1000 PS Bugatti. Imho eine gefährliche Mischung.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, davon hätte ich auch gerne mehr beim richtigen 24h Rennen gesehen (da lag der Fokus extrem auf den Top10 der GT3/SP9 Klasse). Hab's gerade auch nochmal mit dem SCG-003C versucht, bin bei ner 8:36.6XX gelandet unter den Bedingungen. Hab viele Kurven nicht gut erwischt (vor allem auch auf dem GP-Kurs, den ich eher selten fahre), da stecken auf jeden Fall noch viele, viele Sekunden Potential im Auto. Aber irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, die echten GT3s bremsen einfach besser.



Ich hab auch immer das Gefühl das mit den GT3 Autos irgendwas nicht stimmt. Die fahren beim 24h Rennen wesentlich bessere Rundenzeiten mit Verkehr.
Ich könnte auch noch ein paar Sekunden raus quetschen wenn ich die ganze Runde perfekt erwische, aber dann bin ich halt schon so am Limit dass in jeder Kurve der Abflug droht.  
Und die Pole Zeit dieses Jahr war eine 8:14.515. Keine Ahnung wie ich da ran kommen sollte... 




Rabowke schrieb:


> Das klingt schon fast so, als ob du hier ein 24h Ausdauerrennen gefahren bist ... in Echtzeit!


Naja,  so 2 Stunden insgesamt hab ich in der Session wohl schon verbracht.  Allerdings inklusive Replay gucken und Screenshots machen. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber schöne Sache, irgendwie juckt es mir auch in  den Fingern die Nordschleife zu fahren ... irgendwann will ich die auch  mal in "echt" fahren, hatte mir das sogar vorgenommen und dann bin ich  über zig YT Videos gestolpert, wo die Leute ihre Fahrzeuge geschrottet  haben.



Jedes Jahr nehm ich mir das wieder vor.... aber ja, ich hab auch Angst um mein Auto. Allein schon der Verschleiß... 
Ich  wär schon zufrieden wenn ich Jeremy Clarksons Rundenzeit von 10:09 (mit  einem Jaguar S-Type Diesel^^) unterbieten könnte (mein Auto hat nur 143  PS).


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juni 2016)

143PS?!

W T F?!

Was willst du mit soviel Leistung? Hätte es nicht auch weniger getan? Denkst du nicht an die Umwelt? [...]


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 143PS?!
> 
> W T F?!
> 
> Was willst du mit soviel Leistung? Hätte es nicht auch weniger getan? Denkst du nicht an die Umwelt? [...]



Arsch. 

Ich spare ja noch auf einen Ford Mustang, dann steht die 4 vorne.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab auch immer das Gefühl das mit den GT3 Autos irgendwas nicht stimmt. Die fahren beim 24h Rennen wesentlich bessere Rundenzeiten mit Verkehr.
> Ich könnte auch noch ein paar Sekunden raus quetschen wenn ich die ganze Runde perfekt erwische, aber dann bin ich halt schon so am Limit dass in jeder Kurve der Abflug droht.
> Und die Pole Zeit dieses Jahr war eine 8:14.515. Keine Ahnung wie ich da ran kommen sollte...



Naja, jede Rennserie hat ihre eigene Balance of Performance, sowas wird es wohl bei Assetto Corsa auch geben. Aber 8:14.515 klingt schon verflucht schnell. Ich werde evtl. mal testen, was unter Streckenbedingungen "Optimal" so möglich ist (fahre ich eigentlich nie). Ich bin mit dem AMG GT3 (26 Grad, "fast", Medium-Slicks) noch ne 8:34.XXX gefahren an meinem Limit (nicht am Limit des Autos) und hatte da schon das Gefühl, dass ich da EINIGES an Zeit auf der Strecke gelassen habe. Ob das 20 Sekunden sind? Will ich nicht ausschließen, die Strecke ist schließlich lang, hat viele Kurven und im Setup steckt sicher auch noch Potential.

*edit* Gerade "kurz" getestet (AMG GT3, 3 Runden insgesamt gefahren mit weichen Slicks und optimalem Streckengrip. Ergebnis 8:30.473. Die echten 8:14.515 sind da wirklich Wahnsinn. Keine Ahnung, ob das tatsächlich mit nem GT3 Fahrzeug und der aktuellen Fahrphysik/BOP auf der offiziellen Nordschleife möglich ist. Bei dieser Runde hatte ich schon den Eindruck, dass ich deutlich besser durchgekommen bin, als mit dem SCG-003C und dem AMG GT3 unter Streckenbedingungen "fast" und mit weichen Slicks. Auf dem GP-Kurs hab ich vielleicht 2 Sekunden verloren, im Karussel nochmal 2 bis 3 Sekunden (ich hab den Wagen zwar höher gelegt, aber gleichzeitig wohl wieder so weich, dass er trotzdem mit dem Unterboden drüberkratzt.

*nochmal edit* Irgendein Irrer ist mit dem AMG GT3 auf der Strecke ne 8:05.073 gefahren ... angeblich. Im SCG-003C liegt der Rekord wohl bei 8:10.715. Ich weigere mich, das zu glauben. Quelle: http://www.radiators-champ.com/RSRL...controller_type=all&community=all&friends=all







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Döttinger Höhe waren knapp über 280 Sachen drin (hinter der Brücke). Mit weniger Downforce und ner anderen Getriebeübersetzungen gerantiert auch mehr, aber das hätte mir auf der restlichen Strecke sicher Nachteile gebracht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F8 ziemlich knapp hinter der Ziellinie gedrückt. Die gefahrene Zeit ist noch frisch auf dem Display zu sehen.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Naja, jede Rennserie hat ihre eigene Balance of Performance, sowas wird es wohl bei Assetto Corsa auch geben. Aber 8:14.515 klingt schon verflucht schnell. Ich werde evtl. mal testen, was unter Streckenbedingungen "Optimal" so möglich ist (fahre ich eigentlich nie). Ich bin mit dem AMG GT3 (26 Grad, "fast", Medium-Slicks) noch ne 8:34.XXX gefahren an meinem Limit (nicht am Limit des Autos) und hatte da schon das Gefühl, dass ich da EINIGES an Zeit auf der Strecke gelassen habe. Ob das 20 Sekunden sind? Will ich nicht ausschließen, die Strecke ist schließlich lang, hat viele Kurven und im Setup steckt sicher auch noch Potential.



Also ich merk da fast keinen Unterschied von "fast" zu "optimal". 
Hab grad nochmal alles versucht mit dem AMG GT3, Strecke "optimal", weiche Slicks (ansonsten fahr ich immer medium), ansonsten Standard Setup: Trotzdem nur 8:32:847
Obwohl ich gefühlt wirklich am Limit war, Auto war sehr unruhig. Hab natürlich nicht alle Kurven perfekt erwischt, aber weiteres Verbesserungspotenzial für über 15 Sekunden seh ich da beim besten Willen nicht (zumindest nicht für mich). 
Naja, vielleicht kann ich doch noch mehr Kurvenspeed aus den weichen Slicks rausholen, bin da grad das erste mal damit gefahren...


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also ich merk da fast keinen Unterschied von "fast" zu "optimal".
> Hab grad nochmal alles versucht mit dem AMG GT3, Strecke "optimal", weiche Slicks (ansonsten fahr ich immer medium), ansonsten Standard Setup: Trotzdem nur 8:32:847
> Obwohl ich gefühlt wirklich am Limit war, Auto war sehr unruhig. Hab natürlich nicht alle Kurven perfekt erwischt, aber weiteres Verbesserungspotenzial für über 15 Sekunden seh ich da beim besten Willen nicht (zumindest nicht für mich).
> Naja, vielleicht kann ich doch noch mehr Kurvenspeed aus den weichen Slicks rausholen, bin da grad das erste mal damit gefahren...



Nen kleinen Unterschied hab ich zwischen "fast" und "optimal" schon gemerkt (vor allem beim Einlenken), aber nichts weltbewegendes. Evtl. lässt sich durch ne höhere Lufttemperatur (Maximum sind 36 Grad, glaube ich, normalerweise fahre ich 22 Grad, die Hotlaps im AMG GT3 bin ich mit Kunos-Default 26 Grad gefahren) noch mehr rausholen und mit ner saubereren Linie (an einigen Ecken war meine Runde alles andere als schön). Aber dass man mit den Maßnahmen solche Mondzeiten von 8:10.xxx im GT3 fahren kann, erscheint mir trotzdem ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Heute werde ich's auch nicht mehr probieren, evtl. am Wochenende.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2016)

Naja der Rekord für seriennahe Fahrzeuge liegt irgendwo bei 6:47 Min mit einem Porsche 918 Spyder. Selbst ein serienmäßiger BMW M4 GTS fährt dort 7:28 und ein "popeliger" Golf VII GTI Performance knackt auch die 8 Minuten-Grenze. Also sind die 8:10 für GT3-Fahrzeuge eher diplomatisch ausgedrückt unterdurchschnittlich. Die 8 Min müßten locker fallen und bei guter Fahrleistung wäre eine sehr niedrige 7er Zeit wenn nicht gar eine 6er drin. Sofern das Spiel hier realistisch programmiert ist.


----------



## Batze (4. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja der Rekord für seriennahe Fahrzeuge liegt irgendwo bei 6:47 Min mit einem Porsche 918 Spyder. Selbst ein serienmäßiger BMW M4 GTS fährt dort 7:28 und ein "popeliger" Golf VII GTI Performance knackt auch die 8 Minuten-Grenze. Also sind die 8:10 für GT3-Fahrzeuge eher diplomatisch ausgedrückt unterdurchschnittlich. Die 8 Min müßten locker fallen und bei guter Fahrleistung wäre eine sehr niedrige 7er Zeit wenn nicht gar eine 6er drin. Sofern das Spiel hier realistisch programmiert ist.



So ist es.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja der Rekord für seriennahe Fahrzeuge liegt irgendwo bei 6:47 Min mit einem Porsche 918 Spyder. Selbst ein serienmäßiger BMW M4 GTS fährt dort 7:28 und ein "popeliger" Golf VII GTI Performance knackt auch die 8 Minuten-Grenze. Also sind die 8:10 für GT3-Fahrzeuge eher diplomatisch ausgedrückt unterdurchschnittlich. Die 8 Min müßten locker fallen und bei guter Fahrleistung wäre eine sehr niedrige 7er Zeit wenn nicht gar eine 6er drin. Sofern das Spiel hier realistisch programmiert ist.



Bei den Testfahrten wird aber nur die Nordschleife gefahren. Bei der  Endurance Variante hängt ja noch fast der komplette Grand Prix Kurs mit dran. Da  ist alles unter 8 Minuten ne Mondzeit. Der reale Rundenrekord auf dieser  kombinierten Streckenvariante liegt laut Wikipedia bei 7:57.474. An sich ist die Physikengine schon ziemlich realistisch, die Strecke wurde sogar mit nem Laser vergemessen, um die Dimensionen richtig hinzukriegen. Aber es bleibt halt noch das Balancing der Fahrzeuge übrig, das sich mit jedem neuen Patch, der Änderungen am Reifenmodell beinhaltet, ein wenig ändert. Und ich bin halt auch kein Profi, von daher kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass in Assetto Corsa noch 10 bis 20 Sekunden Raum nach oben sind, wenn man ein wirklich gutes Setup hat, eine nahezu perfekte Linie fährt und unterwegs evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Windschatten mitnehmen kann. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass da viel mehr möglich ist.

*edit*

Das hat mir jetzt ja keine Ruhe gelassen und hab bei 22 Grad und Streckenbedingungen auf "fast" den McLaren P1 auf die Nordschleife ohne GP-Kurs gesetzt, die auch bei offiziellen Rekordfahrten von Serienfahrzeugen benutzt wird  Ergebnis nach einer Runde war eine 6:57.876, was mit der offiziellen Rekordzeit des Porsche 918 Spyder praktisch identisch ist (6:57 laut Wikipedia, zum P1 hab ich dort keine offizielle Zeit gefunden). Ich weiß nicht, wieso die Differenzen bei den GT3-Fahrzeugen so hoch sind, ist wahrscheinlich einfach eine Kombination aus nicht perfektem Setup und nicht perfektem Fahrer. Auf der Strecke ist es halt schon nicht ganz einfach, jede Kurve optimal zu erwischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja der Rekord für seriennahe Fahrzeuge liegt irgendwo bei 6:47 Min mit einem Porsche 918 Spyder. Selbst ein serienmäßiger BMW M4 GTS fährt dort 7:28 und ein "popeliger" Golf VII GTI Performance knackt auch die 8 Minuten-Grenze. Also sind die 8:10 für GT3-Fahrzeuge eher diplomatisch ausgedrückt unterdurchschnittlich. Die 8 Min müßten locker fallen und bei guter Fahrleistung wäre eine sehr niedrige 7er Zeit wenn nicht gar eine 6er drin. Sofern das Spiel hier realistisch programmiert ist.



Nicht ganz richtig ... die Rekordfahrten, wo der GTI CS S vor kurzem 7:49:xx geschafft hat, sind nicht die komplette Strecke.

Die Hersteller haben sich auf eine gewisste Teilstrecke geeinigt, wo die Rekordfahrten anfangen und aufhören.

Ich denke hier im Spiel wir die komplette Strecke gefahren ...


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig ... die Rekordfahrten, wo der GTI CS S vor kurzem 7:49:xx geschafft hat, sind nicht die komplette Strecke.
> 
> Die Hersteller haben sich auf eine gewisste Teilstrecke geeinigt, wo die Rekordfahrten anfangen und aufhören.
> 
> Ich denke hier im Spiel wir die komplette Strecke gefahren ...



Das ist ja nun eine idiotische Regelung. Dann sind ja die Fahrten mit früheren gar nicht mehr vergleichbar. Und Bellofs 6.11xx Alltime-Rekord wäre noch unglaublicher. Was soll diese Mumpitz ?


----------



## Chemenu (4. Juni 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das hat mir jetzt ja keine Ruhe gelassen und hab bei 22 Grad und Streckenbedingungen auf "fast" den McLaren P1 auf die Nordschleife ohne GP-Kurs gesetzt, die auch bei offiziellen Rekordfahrten von Serienfahrzeugen benutzt wird  Ergebnis nach einer Runde war eine 6:57.876, was mit der offiziellen Rekordzeit des Porsche 918 Spyder praktisch identisch ist (6:57 laut Wikipedia, zum P1 hab ich dort keine offizielle Zeit gefunden). Ich weiß nicht, wieso die Differenzen bei den GT3-Fahrzeugen so hoch sind, ist wahrscheinlich einfach eine Kombination aus nicht perfektem Setup und nicht perfektem Fahrer. Auf der Strecke ist es halt schon nicht ganz einfach, jede Kurve optimal zu erwischen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab vor längerer Zeit das gleiche mit dem Zonda R gemacht und den "echten" Rekord von 6:47:xxx knapp unterboten.
Deshalb versteh ich auch nicht warum ich mit den GT3s so weit weg bin... 
Ein paar Sekunden hier und da liegen lassen auf der langen Strecke ist ja keine Seltenheit bei mir, aber 15-20 Sekunden.... das gibt mir schon Rätsel auf. ^^


# Edit
Es gibt Fortschritte zu vermelden:

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenigstens schon mal die 8:30er Marke geknackt. Noch 10 Sekunden weniger, dann wär ich eigentlich schon ganz zufrieden.
Hatte einige Drifts in der Runde und das Karussell total verkackt.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2016)

Damit's nicht allzu offtopic wird:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich in *The Witcher 3* diesen Zwerg traf, war ich ein wenig schockiert. Haben Zwerge etwa gar keinen Schnurrbart, sondern nur extrem lange Nasenhaare!? btw. Gesundheit!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Badehaus und auch die Passiflora in Novigrad erinnern mich irgendwie an die Golden Cat in Dishonored. Mir jucken schon die Finger vor Vorfreude auf Dishonored 2!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn in *Assetto Corsa* der Lamborghini Gallardo LP570 Superleggera nicht gerade mein Lieblingsauto in Sachen Fahrspaß ist ... der Innenraum der Lambos ist generell irgendwie immer sehr cool.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem dieses Raumgefühl mit der riesigen, extrem angewinkelten Frontscheibe, die gefühlte zwei Meter hinter dem Lenkrad beginnt, ist ziemlich einzigartig und zieht sich eigentlich durch fast alle Lamborghini Baureihen.





Chemenu schrieb:


> # Edit
> Es gibt Fortschritte zu vermelden:
> 
> 
> ...



So nähert man sich langsam den besseren Rundenzeiten an  Mit dem AMG GT3 komme ich irgendwie nicht weiter (das Ding ist im Karussell echt zickig und setzt laufend auf), also hab ich's mal mit dem Nismo GT3 versucht: 8:26.896 bei 26 Grad "fast". Ich hab mal OBS mitlaufen lassen und die Runde aufgezeichnet. Bitrate hab ich leider zu niedrig eingestellt, aber man erkennt trotzdem alles ohne Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Video zur 8:26.896 Runde im Nismo GT3 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feEMfqiafWQ




MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun eine idiotische Regelung. Dann  sind ja die Fahrten mit früheren gar nicht mehr vergleichbar. Und  Bellofs 6.11xx Alltime-Rekord wäre noch unglaublicher. Was soll diese  Mumpitz ?



Naja, an sich wird schon die komplette Nordschleife gefahren. Der Grand Prix Kurs wird halt nicht mitgenutzt, ansonsten geht's einmal komplett rum. Soweit ich weiß war das auch ungefähr die Streckenvariante, auf der Stefan Bellof seine Rekordrunde gedreht hat (20.832 m, die aktuelle Variante wird mit 20.600 m angegeben) Es gibt auch noch eine gekürzte Variante für Touristenfahrten, die am Parkplatz beginnt (bzw. die Zeitabnahme an der Bilsteinbrücke, glaube ich) und am Audischild am Anfang der Döttinger Höhe endet. Diese Streckenvariante wird normalerweise aber nicht für Rekordfahrten genutzt (dafür ist bei Touristenfahrten eh zuviel Verkehr auf der Strecke).


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juni 2016)

20.600m deckt sich mit einem Artikel zum GTI CS S:

_Eben hat Benny den Rekord des Honda Civic Type-R unterboten. 7:50  Minuten glatt für 20.600 Meter Eifel-Hölle. Während der Industriefahrten  gilt im Bereich Hohenrain eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. VW stoppt  deshalb die Zeit vor der letzten Rechtskurve – genau wie die anderen  Rekordfahrer.  Ab jetzt folgt die Kür, ein paar Zehntel liegen noch auf der Strecke,  sagt Benny. Zwei Tage später zeigt die Stoppuhr 7:49,21 Minuten.

_@Nea: gut gefahren. Qualitativ war das Video jetzt eher bescheiden ... aber ziemlich gut gefahren!


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 20.600m deckt sich mit einem Artikel zum GTI CS S:
> 
> _Eben hat Benny den Rekord des Honda Civic Type-R unterboten. 7:50  Minuten glatt für 20.600 Meter Eifel-Hölle. Während der Industriefahrten  gilt im Bereich Hohenrain eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. VW stoppt  deshalb die Zeit vor der letzten Rechtskurve – genau wie die anderen  Rekordfahrer.  Ab jetzt folgt die Kür, ein paar Zehntel liegen noch auf der Strecke,  sagt Benny. Zwei Tage später zeigt die Stoppuhr 7:49,21 Minuten.
> 
> _@Nea: gut gefahren. Qualitativ war das Video jetzt eher bescheiden ... aber ziemlich gut gefahren!



Erstaunlich, was so'n kleiner Golf für Zeiten fährt. Schneller, als so mancher älterer Supersportwagen.

Das mit der Qualität lag an der Bitrate, die ich zu niedrig eingestellt hab. Hab's leider erst gemerkt, als ich die Runde gefahren bin.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Die Fahrwerksentwicklung bleibt ja auch nicht stehen. Die Fahrwerke aus den 1980er Jahren und von heute sind absolut kein Vergleich mehr. Und ein Golf VII GTI Clubsport hat auch knapp an die 300 PS. Das war in der Preis-/Fahrzeugklasse bislang auch noch nicht der Fall (Golf R ist ja ein Allradler und kostet gleich mal mehr).


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Fahrwerksentwicklung bleibt ja auch nicht stehen. Die Fahrwerke aus den 1980er Jahren und von heute sind absolut kein Vergleich mehr. Und ein Golf VII GTI Clubsport hat auch knapp an die 300 PS. Das war in der Preis-/Fahrzeugklasse bislang auch noch nicht der Fall (Golf R ist ja ein Allradler und kostet gleich mal mehr).



Der Clubsport hat 265 PS, mit Boost kurzzeitig 290 PS. Der Leon Cupra hat dauerhaft 290 PS und das schon seit einiger Zeit. Beides Frontkratzer. Der Clubsport S hat 310 PS und Frontantrieb, wobei der CS S nicht Serie war, der den Rekord hingelegt hat.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Die Rekordfahrzeuge werden angepaßt. Das ist schon klar. Trotzdem eine beeindruckende Leistung für einen Frontkratzer.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2016)

*Far Cry 3*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendie gefällt mir das Spiel grafisch überhaupt nicht. Ich kann es schlecht erklären, aber es wirkt auf mich nicht annährend so stimmig wie z.B. das viel ältere Crysis. Vor allem das nicht abschaltbare DoF stört mich massiv.
Und auf Screenshots gefällt es mir noch weniger als ingame...



*Assetto Corsa*

Das passiert wenn man auf der Döttinger Höhe das Hirn ausschaltet, nicht auf die Strecke schaut und vergessen hat dass man ja die Touristen Version fährt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (True story, war wirklich nicht beabsichtigt  )


Hier noch mein Nordschleifen Video mit dem AMG GT3:

Cockpit Cam




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnvdAswKU80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



TV Cam




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Gcef61d9u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal (noch mit dem alten Rift DK2) den Oculus Rift Exklusiv-Titel *Farlands* ausprobiert. Das ganze ist eine Art Casual-Forschungsspiel, bei dem man die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt eines fremden Planeten erforschen kann. Weder inhaltlich, noch spielerisch anspruchsvoll, aber es macht irgendwie Spaß und ist schön umgesetzt. Content wird durch Sammeln von Informationen (durch Fotos) nach und nach freigeschaltet, wobei aber auch eine Zeitkomponente eine Rolle spielt. Ich muss für's nächste Gebiet also tatsächlich bis morgen warten. Da ich für das Spiel aber nichts bezahlen musste (kam wohl mit der Rift Vorbestellung), kann ich damit leben. Da man nicht läuft oder fährt, sondern sich mit einer Forschungssonde teleportiert, ist das Spiel aus Motionsickness-Sicht sehr gut als Einsteigertitel geeignet. Ein paar Bilder dazu (*edit* Leider horizontal etwas verzerrt, siehe eierförmige Planeten, da ich bei der Nachbearbeitung die falsche Auflösung eingestellt habe, 1080 x 1080 statt 960 x 1080):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Cockpit eines Raumschiffes ist quasi das Menü des Spiels. Hier werden auch die Forschungsdaten gesammelt und übermittelt, die für Levelups und damit Freischaltungen neuer Gebiete nötig sind.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob Pflanzen mit Augen auch sowas wie Heuschnupfen kennen? Mir jucken und tränen seit Tagen die Augen ... den alten Pollenspuckern gönne ich das gleiche 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tiere reagieren auf den Spieler, schauen ihm hinterher. Einige Wesen folgen einem auch, je nachdem, wohin mal sich teleportiert. Außerdem kann man manche Wesen auch mit Früchten oder gefangenen Fischen füttern, wodurch sie noch anhänglicher werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die riesigen Planeten am Himmel erinnern mich stark an Outcast. Der Grafikstil ist generell sehr hell und freundlich gehalten, die 3d-Modelle erinnern an Pixar-Animationsfilme. Gefahren für den Spieler gibt es keine. Es geht hier ausschließlich um das Erkunden der Spielwelt. 3d Effekt ist toll, Performance auch. Dauerhaft ist das Gameplay aber recht eintönig und flach. Für einige Stunden macht das Spiel aber definitiv Spaß.





Chemenu schrieb:


> *Assetto Corsa*
> 
> Das passiert wenn man auf der Döttinger Höhe das Hirn ausschaltet, nicht auf die Strecke schaut und vergessen hat dass man ja die Touristen Version fährt:
> 
> ...



Schöne Runde (mit ein paar Ecken und Kanten, aber durch das Karussell krieg ich den AMG GT3 auch nur mit Glück oder nem lahmen Setup sauber durch), das Auto hat definitiv Potential für schnelle Rundenzeiten. Die Tage werde ich mal schauen, was die GT2/GT-E Flitzer da so können. Dürften noch ein wenig schneller sein, im Moment bin ich aber lieber mit "langsamen" Autos unterwegs. Erstmal mit dem MX-5 NA die 9 Minutenmarke geknackt (Video), was erstaunlich einfach war, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass der sooo viel Luft nach oben hat. Das Auto ist einfach seh stabil und leicht am Limit zu fahren, ohne dabei so zäh zu wirken, wie z. B. der Alfa Romeo Giulia (240 PS, ertränkt in viel zu langer Getriebeübersetzung). In Kurven merkt man beim MX-5 absolut nicht, dass das Auto langsam ist.

Und das Problem mit den "plötzlich auftauchenden" Absperrungen auf der Touristen-Variante kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Das erste Mal bin ich da mit dem Sauber C9 und weit über 300 km/h reingedonnert. Kein schönes Ende für das schöne Auto. Das ganze als solide anstatt physikalischer Objekte soll wohl verhindern, dass da Leute einfach durchrauschen und mehr Speed in die nächste "Runde" mitnehmen, um sich eine bessere Rundenzeit zu ermogeln.


----------



## Phurba (9. Juni 2016)

Wollte nur mal fragen, gibt es Spiele bei denen man aus irgendwelchen Gründen keine Screens machen kann? Habe gerade mehrmals versucht bei Dishonored welche zu speichern, es kommen aber nur komplett schwarze "Bilder" raus ...


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2016)

Ich hab noch ein wenig den Oculus Rift Exklusivtitel *Farlands *gespielt und zwei weitere Gebiete freigeschaltet: Den Dschungel und den Garten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Garten bietet eine tolle Aussicht auf eine Art Canyon und die Möglichkeit, gesammelte Früchte anzupflanzen und zu vermehren. Diese kann man dann an die Tiere verfüttern und sich so mit ihnen anfreunden (wenn ihnen die Früchte schmecken, ansonsten fressen sie sie einfach nicht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Eingang des Gartens. Weiter oben gibt es riesige, organisch wirkende Felsformationen. Der Eindruck von Größe und Weite kommt wirklich sehr gut rüber, auch wenn ich den Verdacht habe, dass es aus Performancegründen ein paar 2d-Elemente in größerer Entfernung gibt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit das coolste Erlebnis im Spiel ist es, wenn die außerirdischen Wesen nah an einen herankommen. Diese Viecher z. B. imitieren die Kopfbewegungen des Spielers, plappern sogar alles nach, was man ins Mikrofon spricht. Man hat das Gefühl, man könnte die Hand ausstrecken und sie berühren (ob man das will, ist eine andere Frage, aber so bedrohlich wirken die nicht)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Hintergrund des vorherigen Bildes sieht man schon diese elefantenartige Kreatur. Leider ist das Tier nicht interaktiv, es bewegt sich nur ein wenig, wedelt mit dem Schwanz und dem Rüssel und sieht dabei verdammt groß aus. Ein echter Elefant ist ein Zwerg dagegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche fantasievollen Landschaften würde ich mir in vielen Fantasy-Rollenspielen wünschen. Die Pilze leichten im Dunkeln, es gibt überall exotische Pflanzen und Tiere und alles wirkt halt mit dem VR-Headset extrem plastisch und anfassbar. Auch wenn das Spiel mit dem Füttern und anfreunden der Tiere nicht viel mehr ist, als eine Art VR-Tamagotchi ... es macht irgendwie doch Spaß, was vor allem am schönen Grafikstil, der Atmosphäre und dem tollen VR-Mittendrin-Gefühl liegt.





Phurba schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal fragen, gibt es Spiele bei denen man aus irgendwelchen Gründen keine Screens machen kann? Habe gerade mehrmals versucht bei Dishonored welche zu speichern, es kommen aber nur komplett schwarze "Bilder" raus ...



Welches Programm nutzt du denn, um Screenshots zu machen? Ich hab damals, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, FRAPS dafür genutzt und es hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Du kannst auch z. B. SweetFX benutzen und dann mit der Drucken/Print Taste Screenshots machen, die dann direkt im Spielverzeichnis abgespeichert werden. Oder halt direkt unter Steam mit F12.


----------



## Phurba (10. Juni 2016)

Ich drücke einfach die Druck-Taste und kopiere die zwischengespeicherte Datei dann in Paint. Hat bisher immer funktioniert, nur bei Dishonored war halt alles schwarz in der Datei namens Dishonored.


----------



## McDrake (10. Juni 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Ich drücke einfach die Druck-Taste und kopiere die zwischengespeicherte Datei dann in Paint. Hat bisher immer funktioniert, nur bei Dishonored war halt alles schwarz in der Datei namens Dishonored.


Schon mal versucht Dishonored mit Steam zu verbinden?
Also zur Steambibliothek als steamfremdes Spiel zufügen?
Dann über Steam starten und mit F12 Screenshot machen.

Muss so bei W3 von GOG vorgehen.


----------



## Phurba (10. Juni 2016)

Ich habe Dishonored über steam gekauft.


----------



## golani79 (10. Juni 2016)

Kannst dann nicht standardmäßig mit F12 Screenshots machen?


----------



## McDrake (10. Juni 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Ich habe Dishonored über steam gekauft.



Aber grade die Screenshot-Funktion bei Steam ist doch das tolle.
F12 und der Screen wird gespeichert im Ordner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(mit Steam gemacht. Speicherort: Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\10101705\760\remote\205100\screenshots)


----------



## Phurba (10. Juni 2016)

Ah OK, noch nie getestet, danke. Muss ich mal machen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Presented to you in fabulous 21:9...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2016)

Mußt mal bei Steam unter Einstellungen nachschauen. Die Funktion F12 kann man nämlich auch "verstellen", War bei unbeabsichtigt der Fall. Hab das "neu" zugeteilt und seitdem funktioniert die Screenshotfunktion.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2016)

*Assetto Corsa*

Meine ersten Drift Gehversuche. Driften kann ich halt mal überhaupt nicht, deshalb sieht der Wagen auch etwas lädiert aus. Aber der Supra MKIV Drift... der macht so unglaublich Spaß! Dieser Sound... 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## Phurba (12. Juni 2016)

Der F12 Tipp war prima, gleich mal bissle meine ersten Geh- äh Fahrversuche in Dirt Rally dokumentiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Der F12 Tipp war prima, gleich mal bissle meine ersten Geh- äh Fahrversuche in Dirt Rally dokumentiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr gespielt. Ich sollte dem Spiel wohl nochmal ne Chance geben, auch wenn ich Dirt-Strecken irgendwie recht wenig Talent habe. Ich brauche Asphalt, wenn ich halbwegs schnell sein will.


----------



## Phurba (13. Juni 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr gespielt. Ich sollte dem Spiel wohl nochmal ne Chance geben, auch wenn ich Dirt-Strecken irgendwie recht wenig Talent habe. Ich brauche Asphalt, wenn ich halbwegs schnell sein will.



Zumal das Game ja echt eine *** ist, da musst je nach Strecke extrem aufpassen daß Du auf der Piste bleibst. Ich spiele aber auch mit Controller, was natürlich nicht ganz optimal ist. Wenn ich mir so manchen YouTuber mit Lenkrad anschaue, das sieht schon geil aus. Z.B. das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m68voBruK0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juni 2016)

Echt ziemlich gefahren ... aber -50 Stylepunkte für die komische kurze Hose!


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Zumal das Game ja echt eine *** ist, da musst je nach Strecke extrem aufpassen daß Du auf der Piste bleibst. Ich spiele aber auch mit Controller, was natürlich nicht ganz optimal ist. Wenn ich mir so manchen YouTuber mit Lenkrad anschaue, das sieht schon geil aus. Z.B. das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiele schon mit Lenkrad, aber gerade auf nicht befestigtem Boden hab ich trotzdem ziemliche Schwierigkeiten, das Auto in der Spur zu halten (gerade, wenn viel Leistung unter der Haube steckt und ich gleichzeitig noch auf den Beifahrer hören muss). Aber ich hab wahrscheinlich einfach zuviel Asphalt-Gift genommen (= ich bin aus anderen Spielen zu sehr an den Grip auf Asphalt gewöhnt), daher wird es wohl einfach Übungs- bzw. Gewohnheitssache sein. Vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach mal auf der Asphalt-Variante von Pikes Peak austoben, um ein Gefühl für die Sache zu kriegen.


----------



## Phurba (13. Juni 2016)

Also die Schotterstrecken, Griechenland und Wales, oder die Schneepisten sind schon arg heftig, aber irgendwie halt auch geil vom Fahrgefühl. Ich gehe an diese Strecken eher defensiv heran, wenn ich es nicht täte, würde ich ständig am Baum oder im Abgrund hängen. Mit der Zeit geht es aber immer ein wenig schneller, bis ich wieder aus der Bahn fliege. Einfach ist es nicht, aber es macht bock.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2016)

Da dieses Wochenende wieder die 24 Stunden von Le Mans stattfinden, hab ich mir mal wieder die Rift DK2 aufgesetzt und mich in *Project Cars* ans Lenkrad des Audi R18 TDI (das alte Auto, ohne den Hybrid-Kram) gesetzt, um mir einen kleinen Überblick über die Strecke zu verschaffen. Ein paar Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Vergleich zu Straßenautos und auch GT-Fahrzeugen sitzt man in modernen Prototypen wie eingeschweißt in der sehr engen Kabine.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu sitzt man noch sehr tief, sehr weit hinten hinter der Frontscheibe. Die Seiten des Fahrzeugs sind hoch und die Radkästen und A-Säulen schränken die Sicht extrem ein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal ein Blick zur anderen Seite. Im Vergleich sind auch ältere Prototypen der Gruppe C (Sauber C9 und Mazda 787B in Assetto Corsa) noch eine ganze Ecke übersichtlicher.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal das Kerlchen von außen. Bildqualität ist leider relativ mies, da das Spiel im Moment im VR-Modus nur Post Processing Anti-Aliasing unterstützt. Sobald ich eine bessere GPU hab, wird der Kram abgeschaltet und durch Downsampling ersetzt, wie ich das derzeit schon in Assetto Corsa mache. Leider ist PCars da ne ganze Ecke leistungshungriger.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusbild: Bei dieser Fahrt im Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster hab ich mir gewünscht, es gäbe ein neues Test Drive Unlimited mit halbwegs vernünftiger Fahrphysik und VR-Support. Einfach nur schön, mit der Kiste an der Küste rumzuflitzen!


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juni 2016)

Aber bitte eher wie TDU ohne Social Media Crap.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber bitte eher wie TDU ohne Social Media Crap.



Das sowieso. Offener Multiplayer oder Coop-Modus sollten auf jeden Fall optional sein. Ansonsten halt wieder ein riesiger Haufen teurer und schneller Autos. Dazu schöne, offene Landschaften zum Cruisen und Rennen fahren und viel Urlaubs-Flair, ohne die schrecklichen Zwischensequenzen aus Teil 2.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2016)

Brauchte die heilige Handgranate von Atiochia zum Glück nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juni 2016)

*The Witcher 3

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pferde sind echt schlimme Tiere. Kaum ist der Schwanz mal ab ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... schon drehen sie völlig durch! Geralt und Plötze waren bei dieser Situation kompett eingefroren, ich konnte nur noch die Kamera bewegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze Drama aus einer etwas anderen Perspektive. Dieser Bug hat mich ca. 15 Minuten gekostet, da ich eine ganze Weile nicht gespeichert habe. Aber bei diesem Unterhaltungsfaktor war ich dem Spiel dennoch nicht böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder aus glücklicheren Tagen, als der Steert noch dran war.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Panzermadels


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2016)

*iRacing*: Weniger Eye Candy (oder iCandy, höhö *schäm*),als ein paar Bilder aus meinem ersten offiziellen Online-Rennen. Leider wird in iRacing kein unverzerrtes Bild auf den Monitor für Screenshots und Videoaufzeichnungen übertragen, wenn man mit nem VR-Headset spielt, daher ist die Bildqualität nicht so toll. Aber kurz zusammengefasst: Das Rookie-Rennen fand auf der Strecke Okayama im aktuellen Mazda MX-5 Cup statt, was quasi die Einsteiger-Rennserie ist, in der sich Neulinge erstmal beweisen können, bevor sie auf die große, böse Simracing-Welt losgelassen werden. Es nehmen da aber wohl nicht nur Rookies teil, sondern auch Fahrer anderer Leistungsklassen.

Mein Ergebnis: Erster im Qualifying, schnellste Rennrunde, Fünfter im Rennen. Wie das passiert ist? Stumpf rausgeschoben wurde ich in der ersten Runde! Die Art, wie das passiert ist, kann ich auch nur schwer als Versehen interpretieren. Ich war klar auf der Ideallinie, das andere Auto hat schon vorher reichlich gedrängelt und versucht mich zu divebomben (zur Info: Divebomben = sich vor Kurveneingang innen am Vordermann vorbeibremsen, ihm dadurch den Kurveneingang versperren und Unfälle provozieren. Ist sowohl im Simracingbereich, als auch in echten Rennen nicht gerne gesehen, da es einfach gefährlich ist)) Die Screenshots stammen aus dem Replay, das ich mir nach dem Rennen nochmal angeschaut habe, um zu sehen, was da passiert ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Qualifying-Ergebnis: Ich hatte ja, als ich mit iRacing begonnen habe, befürchtet, dass man mich in Grund und Boden fahren würde aufgrund meiner fehlenden Online-/Liga-Erfahrung. War aber nicht so. Zumindest in diesem Rennen war ich in Sachen Rundenzeiten sogar der Schnellste.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gelbe Auto ist meins, die Kamera ist im weißen Auto des Dränglers  direkt hinter mir platziert. Aus dieser Position heraus hat er mich  stumpf am Kurvenausgang abgeschossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im Replay war deutlich zu sehen,  dass der Typ dabei Vollgas gegeben hat,  ohne auch nur zu versuchen, die  Kollision zu vermeiden. Direkt danach hat er natürlich auch sein  eigenes Auto in die Wand gesetzt und sich ausgeloggt, nicht ohne dabei  auch noch ein weiteres Auto abzudrängen, da er sich einfach mal mitten  auf die Strecke gestellt hat. Frust!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin konnte ich mich in die Box schleppen, den Schaden reparieren  lassen und mich danach nochmal auf Platz 5 vorkämpfen. Zufrieden bin ich  nicht, aber angesichts dieser Geschichte war das wohl das beste, was  ich aus dem Rennen noch rausholen konnte.


Aber trotz allem: Ein tolles erstes Rennen (bis auf die Crash-Geschichte halt) und das erste Online-Rennen seit vielen Jahren, das ich gefahren bin. Wäre das nicht passiert, wäre ich wohl Zweiter, evtl. sogar Erster geworden (der Erstplatzierte ist auch ziemlich gute Rundenzeiten gefahren und hat sich beim Start vor mich gesetzt).

*edit* Hälfte der Bilder vergessen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juni 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Leider wird in iRacing kein unverzerrtes Bild auf den Monitor für Screenshots und Videoaufzeichnungen übertragen, wenn man mit nem VR-Headset spielt


Wenns nach *mir* geht, darfst du den VR Mist gern weglassen  Das Erlebnis ist auf screens eh nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenns nach *mir* geht, darfst du den VR Mist gern weglassen  Das Erlebnis ist auf screens eh nicht dasselbe.



Hier ging es mir vor allem darum, mein erstes Online-Rennen in Bildern ein wenig festzuhalten. Ich denke mal, demnächst kommt ein Update für iRacing, so dass man mit Oculus Rift (und hoffentlich auch Vive), ähnlich wie z. B. in Assetto Corsa, Screenshots und Videos ohne Verzerrung machen kann. Wenn ich dann endlich die neue GPU hab (meine GTX 780 ist hier extrem am Limit, die 90 fps zu halten), kann ich auch Downsampling nutzen, so dass sich die Screenshots von der Qualität her nicht mehr sichtbar von normalen Full HD Screenshots unterscheiden.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2016)

*iRacing*

Eben hatte ich das wohl bisher nervenaufreibendste Rennen mit Happy End, seit ich mit iRacing angefangen habe.

Auto: 2016 Mazda MX-5 Cup
Strecke: Lime Rock Park

Da ich aus der Rookie-Kategorie raus bin und das iRating (Leistungseinstufung des Fahrers) langsam steigt, werden auch die Gegner immer stärker. Beim Warmup bin ich nicht gut reingekommen, ich war müde und die Rundenzeiten nicht sehr konstant. Das Qualifying lief auch schlecht, ich bin leider nur auf Startplatz 9 (von 12) gelandet. Ich hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt, gar nicht erst zu starten, aber irgendwie hab ich mir gedacht: Nee, die Suppe löffel ich jetzt noch aus!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Start lief schlecht. Ein Fahrer (natürlich der direkt vor mir) war wohl eingeschlafen, so musste ich außen rum, was mich zum Glück keine Position gekostet hat. Unter dem großen Schild wurde ich dann am Bremspunkt zwischen zwei Fahrzeugen (ich bin der Gelb/Schwarze in der Mitte) von links und reichts in die Mangel genommen, was mir ne Delle vorne links verschafft hat. Zum Glück war der Wagen mechanisch aber noch völlig ok.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings war ich nun auf dem vorletzten Platz, hab aber nach und nach diverse andere Autos vor mir hinter mich gebracht. Bei 20 Runden war dafür zum Glück genug Zeit, auch wenn jede Runde nur eine knappe Minute lang ist.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesen Fahrer vor mir hätte ich beinahe beim Verbremsen abgeschossen, konnte aber noch ins Kurveninnere ausweichen. Kein Platz verloren, kein Drama. Weiter ging's!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwa drei oder vier Runden vor Schluss war ich auf Platz 6., die beiden da vor mir logischerweise auf Platz 4 und 5. Irgendwie haben die sich schon die ganze Zeit gekabbelt, bis es zur Kollision kam und beide so mächtig Zeit verloren haben, dass ich beide problemlos überholen konnte. Platz 4.!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und in der letzten Runde, in der allerletzten Kurve war ich dann direkt hinter dem Drittplatzierten, hab mich ein wenig weiter nach außen fallen lassen um mehr Schwung auf die Zielgerade mitzunehmen. Und aus dem Windschatten heraus hab ich ihn dann tatsächlich auf der Zielgeraden überholt. Was für ein Rennen! Hab Championshippunkte geholt, mein iRating verbessert, sogar noch mein Safety-Rating verbessert (nötig, um in eine höhere Fahrerklasse aufzusteigen, die neue Rennserien freischaltet). Ich liebe iRacing! Ich liebe zwar auch Assetto Corsa und Automobilista und RaceRoom Racing Experience, aber solche Rennaction hab ich gegen KI noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juli 2016)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Shadow of Chernobyl* (mit ein paar Mods):

Ich bin schwach geworden ... eigentlich wollte ich mich ja auf The Witcher 3 konzentrieren, bis ich durch bin, aber jetzt hat mich das Stalkertum irgendwie wieder gepackt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Licht- und Schatteneffekte (und die dadurch entstehenden Kontraste) begeistern mich selbst heute noch. Bei vielen aktuellen Spielen besteht der Unterschied zwischen Tag und  Nacht nicht mehr wirklich in der Helligkeit, sondern in der Farbpalette.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Farbsättigung gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch ist das Bild nicht mit zahlreichen Blur- und Bloom-Effekten überladen, sondern wirkt sehr natürlich. Weniger Hollywood, mehr Doku-Style.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für ein neues Stalker-Spiel würde ich töten ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... nein, halt! Das würde ich natürlich nicht. Für ein neues Stalker Spiel würde ich aber sicherlich sterben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm, nein. Auch das macht nicht viel Sinn. Ich würde mich einfach sehr über einen neuen Stalker-Teil im Stil von Teil 1 freuen  Ich kann nicht genau sagen was, aber das Spiel hatte einfach etwas, das kein anderer Ego-Shooter hat (Clear Sky und Call of Pripyat eingeschlossen).


----------



## Chemenu (16. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Shadow of Chernobyl* (mit ein paar Mods):



Na toll, jetzt hab ich auch wieder Lust drauf es ein weiteres mal zu probieren. 
Hab das Spiel noch nie durchgespielt sondern immer schon nach ein paar Spielstunden aufgegeben. 
Keine Ahnung warum, bin irgendwie mit den Artefakten usw. nie richtig klar gekommen...


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt hab ich auch wieder Lust drauf es ein weiteres mal zu probieren.
> Hab das Spiel noch nie durchgespielt sondern immer schon nach ein paar Spielstunden aufgegeben.
> Keine Ahnung warum, bin irgendwie mit den Artefakten usw. nie richtig klar gekommen...



Ja, das ist der Stalker-Effekt, so geht's bei mir auch immer los  Durchgespielt hab ich's übrigens auch nie komplett (2x zu ca. 95% ), weil immer irgendwelche Gamerbreaker-Bugs dazwischenkamen. Egal ob Vanilla oder Mod oder Lost Alpha ... in Sachen Stabilität ist das Spiel einfach eine Katastrophe und es ist kaum etwas leichter, als sich unbemerkt die Spielstände zu zerstören, da man das oft erst sehr viel später bemerkt und es dann kaum möglich ist, den Fehler zu finden. Schlimm eigentlich, trotzdem packen mich Gameplay, Atmosphäre und Leveldesign immer wieder.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juli 2016)

Hach ja .. Stalker war schon nice - hab Shadow of Chernobyl und Clear Sky durchgespielt.

An Call of Pripyat muss ich mich mal dransetzen - glaub, ich starte mal den Download


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2016)

*Assetto Corsa*

Der neue DLC (Red Pack) war wie immer ein Pflichtkauf. Da musste ich das neue Spielzeug auch gleich mal ausprobieren. 

Ferrari SF15-T (2015)

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ferrari F138 (2013)

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wirklich schnell bin ich mit den beiden Kisten nach ein paar Runden noch nicht, aber immerhin noch unter der 107% Rundenzeit. 
Ich bin erst mal nur mit DRS gefahren und hab das KERS System ignoriert weil ich nicht gerafft hab wie sich das wieder auflädt. 
Ausserdem wäre das zu viel gewesen für den Einstieg, wollte mich erst mal nur auf das Fahren konzentrieren. 

Der F138 hat noch den guten V8 Motor und ist von der Fahrbarkeit ein Traum im Vergleich zum 2015er Hybrid-Turbo. 
Und dass der Sound wesentlich geiler ist müsste ich eigentlich gar nicht erwähnen.^^
Auch optisch stinkt das neue Auto gewaltig ab im Vergleich zum 2013er Modell. 



Videos zu den Screenshots:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSXyivySHfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Cockpit Cam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYdlxkPuEDc





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4XYuIsPfWTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Cockpit Cam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTvSWrgJwF8


.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juli 2016)

*Need for Speed*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2016)

*Lunar Flight*

Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Klassiker Moon Lander für C64 und Co? Lunar Flight ist quasi das gleiche aus der Cockpit-Perspektive und in 3d.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgabe ist es, mit einer Art Mondkapsel Fracht von A nach B (oder C oder D) zu transportieren oder verlorene Frachtcontainer irgendwo auf der Karte mithilfe eines Annäherungssensors (piepst umso schneller, je näher man dem Container kommt) zu bergen. Grafisch ist das Ganze zwar kein Überflieger, aber für ein kleines Indiegame reicht es auf jeden Fall. Und die Mondoberfläche ist ja auch nicht gerade ein blinkendes Las Vegas, sondern vor allem mit Staub bedeckt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Steuerung funktioniert selbst mit nem Controller ziemlich gut, was aber nicht heißt, dass das Spiel einfach ist. Um ein Gefühl für die Flugmaschine zu bekommen, die sich physikalisch korrekt auf der atmosphärenlosen Mondoberfläche in alle Richtungen beschleunigen und drehen lässt, ist Übung gefragt. Für jede Bewegung in die eine Richtung, ist eine entsprechende Gegenbewegung nötig, um das Raumschiff wieder ins Gleichgewicht oder zum Stillstand zu bekommen. Der große Bildschirm oben hilft, die Bewegungsrichtung im Auge zu behalten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem bei der Landung ist Präzision gefragt. Auch hier hilft der Bildschirm, das Fluggerät korrekt auf der Landeplattform zu positionieren. Links sieht man den Kartenbildschirm, der sich, ähnlich wie in Elite Dangerous, umstellen lässt, um verschiedene nützliche Informationen anzuzeigen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben drei Karten auf dem Mond (flach, Krater und zerklüftet) gibt es auch eine Karte auf dem Mars, wo die Sicht schlechter und die Gravitation höher ist, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad nochmal deutlich steigert. Ohne ein paar Upgrades hat die Kapsel nicht einmal genug Schub, um mit geladener Fracht (4, 8 oder 12 Tonnen) abzuheben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier bin ich im Anflug auf eine der verlorenen Frachtkapseln auf dem Mars. Um die Kapsel einzusammeln, muss man direkt daneben landen und über dem Kartenbildschirm links im Cockpit das Bergungssystem aktivieren. Danach wird die Fracht an den jeweiligen Standort transportiert. Am Ende gibt es Geld und Erfahrung. Einen Nachteil hat das Spiel allerdings: Man hat relativ schnell alles gesehen (es gibt vier Karten mit jeweils vier Landeplätzen) und erreicht (4x 3 Upgrades für das Raumschiff). Spaß macht es trotzdem.


Und ich stelle beim Spielen fest: Ich brauche unbedingt endlich ne bessere GPU und etwas Platz, damit ich vernünftig Elite Dangerous mit'm HOTAS zocken kann. Lunar Flight ist da nur eine Art Ersatzdroge.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder ein wenig DCS - Abfangmission mit der MiG-21bis

Abflug zur Morgendämmerung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank AWACS ist das Ziel bald gefunden - Rakete los!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf nach Hause:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein wenig DCS -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit muss ich mich bel Gelegenheit auch mal wieder beschäftigen. Wobei ich da eher noch auf die separate WW2 Simulation warte, die vor einigen Jahren angekündigt wurde.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2016)

Eine separate Simulation wird es nicht geben. 
WWII Content wird in Form von Karten und Modulen kommen.

Derzeit wird von nem 3rd Party Entwickler an der Normandie gearbeitet, welche hoffentlich bald kommen wird.
Von ED selbst, wird als nächstes die Spitfire kommen und später noch ne P-47 und eine Me 262.

VEAO hat die P-40 und auch noch einige andere WWII Module in der Pipeline. 

Eine Stuka ist auch in Arbeit soviel ich weiß und Leatherneck wird wohl ne Corsair mit Pazifikszenario bringen (und hoffentlich ne Zero)

Es dauert halt alles ein wenig und es kommt immer scheibchenweise neuer Inhalt dazu.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2016)

Keine separate Sim? Schade, aber ich hatte es bis gerade auch nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Schirm. Aber wenn der Content, der für die separate Sim geplant war, trotzdem kommt, nur halt für das DCS World Paket, soll es mir auch recht sein. Hoffentlich dann auch mit ner vernünftigen Kampagne.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2016)

Ja, die Inhalte sind alle für DCS World - das heißt, man kann dann auch mit anderen Modulen auf den Maps fliegen. 

Auf vernünftige Kampagnen hoffe ich auch noch. 
Aber wenn dann die Normandie endlich mal rauskommt, wirds wohl auch endlich mal genug Einheiten geben, so, dass auch abseits der offiziellen Entwickler spannende Missionen / Kampagnen erstellt werden können.
Sieht man ja jetzt bereits ganz gute Sachen - nur nicht für WWII. Denn da hapert es momentan noch ein wenig an Content.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2016)

Mir ist halt wichtig, dass es ne in sich schlüssige Geschichte ist. WW2 Flieger auf modernen Karten zu fliegen ist nett, aber ne WW2 Karte mit WW2 Kampagne und WW2 Gegnern usw. ... das ist schon eher das, was ich suche. Wobei ich immer noch am grübeln bin, ob ich dem neuen IL-2 ne Chance geben sollte. Aber viele scheinen ja nicht so sehr davon begeistert zu sein.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2016)

IL-2 ist ganz in Ordnung - hat aber auch seine Schwächen.

Zumal die Kampagne eigentlich nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Quickmissions ist. 
Gibt zwar nen Campaign Generator, hab den aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

In dem Punkt hoffe ich eigentlich schon noch auf DCS.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. August 2016)

heiliger Bimbam, das hier hat mich wahrlich beeindruckt gerade, welch majestätischer Anblick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(No Man's Sky)


----------



## Phurba (14. August 2016)

Ein paar Bilder aus Enderal. Bin noch nicht sehr weit, aber schönes Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phurba (14. August 2016)

Und nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2016)

*uncharted 1 bis 3*
 screenshots sind leider sehr stark komprimiert. sieht "in natura" doch deutlich besser aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2016)

Sind von der Remastered, oder?
Werd mir die Collection auch kaufen, wenn ich die PS4 jemals leisten kann.
Obwohl ich alle Teile mindestens 2x auf der PS3 durchgespielt habe. Einfach zeitlos.


----------



## golani79 (14. August 2016)

DCS - MiG15-bis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sind von der Remastered, oder?



jupp. 



> Obwohl ich alle Teile mindestens 2x auf der PS3 durchgespielt habe. Einfach zeitlos.



bin mit teil 3 noch nicht ganz durch.
aber schon jetzt würde ich sogar behaupten, dass die trilogie mit zum besten zählt, was ich jemals gespielt habe.
dachte immer, das ganze gewese um uncharted wäre übertrieben, ist es aber definitiv nicht. 
nur das erste ist halt doch schon angestaubt, aber kein drama.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dachte immer, das ganze gewese um uncharted wäre übertrieben, ist es aber definitiv nicht.


Das denken halt vor allem viele PC-Masterraceler. Die neuen Tomb Raider-Spiele sind zwar dicht dran, aber bei Story und Charakteren haben die einfach keine Chance. Alle Figuren ausser Lara waren leider zu unwichtig und Charakterleer.


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar Stunden im Weltraum-Trucksimulator (Elite Dangerous) gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (19. August 2016)

Battle of Stalingrad / Moscow




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. August 2016)

*Obduction*

 Wer's nicht kennt: Das neue Spiel der Myst-Entwickler, das per Crowdfunding finanziert wurde und heute endlich erschienen ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem man in der fremden Welt angekommen ist, ist dies der erste Bereich, den man sieht. Auch wenn das Spiel auf den ersten Blick den Eindruck eines "Walking-Simulators" macht ... das Spiel ist doch sehr rätsellastig. Man hat das Spielprinzip der Myst-Reihe doch recht kompromisslos übernommen, auch wenn die Bewegungsfreiheit inzwischen größer ist, da die Grafik nicht mehr vorgerendert ist, sondern in Echtzeit berechnet wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stärke und Schwäche der Unreal-Engine, die hier verwendet wurde, ist die Beleuchtung. Alles wirkt sehr schön, nur die Farben und Kontraste sehen manchmal etwas merkwürdig aus. Das liegt aber nicht an Obduction, das habe ich bisher in sehr vielen Spielen gesehen, die diese Engine nutzen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben der natürlichen Landschaft gibt es auch wieder alle möglichen merkwürdigen Konstrukte und Geräte in der Welt. Deren Sinn und Funktionsweise zu entschlüssen ist, wie damals schon in den Myst-Spielen, eine der Hauptbeschäftigungen des Spielers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So müssen z. B. Wasser und Strom umgeleitet werden, um diverse Mechaniken in Gang zu bringen. Ich bin zwar noch nicht weit (knapp 1 1/2 Stunden gespielt), aber bisher funktioniert alles eigentlich sehr logisch, wie ich es mir von dem Spiel auch erhofft habe. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Lösung immer auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insgesamt bin ich bisher recht zufrieden mit dem Spiel, auch wenn die Landschaft entgegen meinem Geschmack sehr amerikanisch wirkt. Allerdings hat das durchaus seine Gründe, denn diese Welt wurde offenbar zu großen Teilen aus der Realität herausgerissen und woanders wieder aufgebaut. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was es noch alles in dem Spiel zu entdecken gibt.


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2016)

Sieht nice aus - hab das letztens in nem Video gesehen, aber der Name ist mir entfallen.
Jetzt kanns auf meine Wunschliste [emoji1]


----------



## Neawoulf (26. August 2016)

Mehr *Obduction*

Erster und zweiter Eindruck: Das Spiel erfüllt meine Erwartungen bisher zu 100%. Das Spiel atmet die gleiche Luft, wie die ersten vier Myst-Teile mit einer Spur von Uru. Wer fürchtet, das Spiel wäre nur ein weitere "Walking Simulator" im Stil von Gone Home, Dear Esther oder The Vanishing of Ethan Carter (die ich übrigens alle sehr gern gespielt habe), kann beruhigt sein: Die Rätsel in Obduction sind genauso schön designt, wie damals in den 90ern. Man hat definitiv mehr zutun, als nur von A nach B zu laufen und sich mit Story berieseln zu lassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie mag diese Maschine funktionieren? Und was macht sie überhaupt? Ich bin noch dabei, es herauszufinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich mag dieses Bild, obwohl es nur eine Treppe im Stein ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sich hinter dieser Tür verbirgt? Ich habe es herausgefunden, verrate es aber nicht  Den Code zu bekommen war übrigens auch nicht ganz einfach.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frage mich, ob ... nein, sicher nicht. Aber ich bin neugierig. Ich mochte das Rocket Ship auf Myst Island. Vielleicht ist das hier aber nur ein zum Turm umfunktionierter Zug. Was drinnen ist, weiß ich noch nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedes Spiel hat sie: Die eine, unglaublich hässliche Textur. Vielleicht ist das hier aber auch nur ein Renderfehler.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2016)

*Obduction*

Inzwischen bin ich ein wenig weiter im Spiel und habe auch weitere Welten betreten. Bin nach wie vor begeistert vom Spiel. Eine würdige Fortsetzung von Myst und Riven.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In anderen Welten gibt es sehr viel abgefahrene Konstruktionen, als im ersten Gebiet, das von der Erde stammt. Die Funktionsweise gigantischer Maschinen muss entschlüsselt werden, wobei vieles oft einfacher funktioniert, als es auf den ersten Blick scheint.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Kiste kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Zum Glück ließ sie sich nicht öffnen. Das überlasse ich lieber dem unsympathischen Franzosen mit seinen deutschen Freunden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch kleine Geräte gibt es im Spiel. Nicht jedes davon ist auch Teil eines Rätsels, meistens ist das Lösen von Rätseln aber nötig, um überhaupt erst dorthin zu finden. Mit der Zeit öffnen sich immer weitere Verbindungswege in der Welt, das Navigieren funktioniert immer besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein aktuelles Ziel: Ich will dort hinüber. Aber damit mache ich morgen weiter.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mag dies nur für ein Buch sein? Es kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. September 2016)

Inside




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2016)

*Assassins Creed - Unity




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2016)

Fänds allgemein recht interessant, wenn die Hardware dazu gepostet würde.

Bei Witche 3 hatte ich ja Glück (?) und meine Graka konnte das Game recht gut darstellen in sehr schöner Grafik.
Aber wenn ich sowas sehe
* Grafikkartebrauch *
[emoji51]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Fänds allgemein recht interessant, wenn die Hardware dazu gepostet würde.


Reicht dafür nicht ein Blick in mein Profil? 

Aber bitte:
CPU: i7 6700k
GPU: Palit GTX 1070 SuperJetstream
RAM: 16 GB DDR4
OS: Win10

Und *Unity* flitzt darauf wie sonstwas... He, he... 
Alles auf Anschlag, Texturen, Schatten, etc... Alles auf ultra, nur die Umgebungsverdeckung hab ich nach mehreren Probieren ausgeschaltet. Nicht weil es bremsen würde, aber es verdunkelt doch zuviel um Objekte und Personen herum. Ich möchte mehr vom Bild erkennen.

Edit:
Ach ja, und ein GSync-TFT... Hatte ich glatt vergessen.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reicht dafür nicht ein Blick in mein Profil?
> 
> Aber bitte:
> CPU: i7 6700k
> ...


Ah...
Ok.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2016)

Bei mir war Witcher 3 hardwarehungriger als Unity in max. Details.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bei mir war Witcher 3 hardwarehungriger als Unity in max. Details.


Echt?
Verdammt. Hatte meine Hardware als Ausrede genommen um Unity NICHT zu kaufen. Denn das Setting finde ich interessant.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei Witche 3 hatte ich ja Glück (?) und meine Graka konnte das Game recht gut darstellen in sehr schöner Grafik.
> Aber wenn ich sowas sehe
> * Grafikkartebrauch *
> [emoji51]


Hmm... Beides ganz verschiedene Engines... *Witcher 3* ist ja nicht die Art Open-World-Spiel die von Hunderten oder Tausenden NPCs auf großer Fläche bevölkert ist, denke ich mal. Also nicht in der Form eines AC... Aber vielleicht ist der Detailgrad beim Hexer noch einen Tacken höher... Kann ich nicht vergleichen, habs nicht so mit dem polnischen Narbengesicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Echt?
> Verdammt. Hatte meine Hardware als Ausrede genommen um Unity NICHT zu kaufen. Denn das Setting finde ich interessant.


Paris, mon amour... Es sieht in der Tat einfach blendend aus. Die Architektur der Kirchen, die ganzen Gassen, die Kanäle, dazu Unmengen begehbarer Gebäude (da steckten AC3 und AC4 noch in den Kinderschuhen)... Wäre es nicht schon so spät würde ich weiter jede Ecke meiner Lieblingsstadt Europas forschen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2016)

Jaja....aber zieh endlich diese französische Unterwäsche aus^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jaja....aber zieh endlich diese französische Unterwäsche aus^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ja...Hab gerade dort Schluss gemacht wo Arno zum Novizen ernannt wurde. Der "Trunk"-Abschnitt war mega, auch akustisch. [emoji7] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2016)

Unity war bisher mein liebstes, auch nach Syndicate. Keine Ahnung, warum. Vielleicht das Szenario. Ich bin jedenfalls in keinem anderen AC mehr einfach mal gemütlich durch die Gegend gegangen, wie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Black Flag angeht, war das mal ne schöne Abwechslung im Gameplay, mit den Schiffen. Mir gefiels. Der Protagonist allerdings war schwach.


----------



## golani79 (25. September 2016)

Unity möcht ich auch noch spielen - muss aber vorher noch die anderen zocken.
Habe bisher aber erst 1 und 2 durchgespielt. Bei Brotherhood habe ich bisher 2x angefangen, bin aber jedesmal weggestorben - keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Unity möcht ich auch noch spielen - muss aber vorher noch die anderen zocken.
> Habe bisher aber erst 1 und 2 durchgespielt. Bei Brotherhood habe ich bisher 2x angefangen, bin aber jedesmal weggestorben - keine Ahnung wieso.


Wäre nicht passiert hättest du deinä Brüda gerufen. [emoji6] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (30. September 2016)

Forza Horizon 3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der neue Shelby GT350R


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sein älterer Bruder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Lamborghini Urus in den Sonnenuntergang (und durch den Dreck)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Mercedes G65 AMG und eine fliegende Mülltonne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2016)

Ghost of a Tale. Ziemlich gute Arbeit für nur einen Entwickler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ghost of a Tale. Ziemlich gute Arbeit für nur einen Entwickler.



Und ganz furchtbar niedlich. [emoji6]


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und ganz furchtbar niedlich. [emoji6]


Ohja. Da ich meine Freundin "Maus" nenne, musste die das natürlich auch sehen. Hat sich gar nicht eingekriegt^^


----------



## svd (30. September 2016)

So, jetzt hab ich's auch gekauft. Die GOG-Version. Ich hoffe, die nehmen weniger als Steam und dem Entwickler bleibt mehr über.
(Hätte ja lieber direkt von dessen Seite gekauft, geht aber nicht.)

Der Ersteindruck ist toll. Völlig frei konfigurierbare Steuerung? Das kriegen nicht mal alle AAA-Studios hin, hehe. 

Aber irgendwas will mir die Maus wohl sagen. Ich habe das Gefühl, es hat damit zu tun, dass ich in fünf Stunden wieder aufstehen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (30. September 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Forza Horizon 3


... allein wegen der G-Klasse im Outback bekomme ich ein feuchtes Höschen!


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Forza Horizon 3



Diese extreme Bewegungsunschärfe nervt schon etwas. Kann man die im Fotomodus (oder wie immer sich das dort nennt) auch abschalten?


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Diese extreme Bewegungsunschärfe nervt schon etwas. Kann man die im Fotomodus (oder wie immer sich das dort nennt) auch abschalten?



Kann man einstellen. Ich hab die Bewegungsunschärfe im Spiel selbst komplett aus, so dass sie nur im Fotomodus sichtbar ist. Da lassen sich Belichtungszeit, Fokus und viele andere Dinge nach Lust und Laune ändern.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Oktober 2016)

Automobilista (Brit Pack Beta)

Da es heute ein Update für die Automobilista Beta gab, hab ich da auch nochmal ein paar Runden gedreht. Ist natürlich nicht so ein Grafikhammer, wie Forza Horizon, aber dafür ist das Fahrgefühl unschlagbar. Für zwei der Fahrzeuge hab ich noch ein Video von Niels Heusinkveld, dem Physikprogrammierer der Reiza Studios verlinkt. Da er gut fahren kann, viel erklärt und ein verflucht teures Force Feedback Lenkrad hat, macht das Zugucken fast soviel Spaß, wie selbst fahren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die erste neue Strecke im Brit Pack ist Brands Hatch. Das erste neue Fahrzeug ist der Ultima GTR als Straßenversion. Wenn man einen 6,3 Liter V8 mit über 600 PS in ein Fahrzeug ohne Traktionskontrolle und ABS steckt, das kaum mehr, als ne Tonne wiegt ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... dann sollte man damit rechnen, dass beim Bremsen die Räder stehen bleibend und beim Gas geben das Herz. Ist echt nicht einfach zu fahren, macht aber Spaß, was unter anderem auch an der 5-Gang H-Schaltung liegt. Die anderen neuen Fahrzeuge haben jeweils ein sequenzielles Getriebe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt auch eine Rennversion des Ultima GTR, die sich dank mehr Aerodynamik, besserem Fahrwerk und "nur" 490 PS erstaunlicherweise zahmer fährt, als die Straßenversion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die zweite neue Strecke ist Cadwell Park, das dritte neue Auto der MCR Sports 2000. Ein Einsteiger-Prototyp. Hat Downforce, relativ wenig Leistung und fährt sich ziemlich einfach. Macht aber dennoch Spaß und man kann sicher prima Rennen damit fahren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die dritte neue Strecke ist Oulton Park, das letzte neue Fahrzeug ein kleiner Einsteiger-Formelwagen ohne viel Aerodynamik und Motorleistung. Auf jeden Fall ein prima Einsteigerwagen in der Formel-Klasse. Als nächstes soll noch ein Caterham, vermutlich in verschiedenen Versionen, kommen. Einer davon wird der Caterham 620R mit über 300 PS auf etwa 500 kg sein.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Oktober 2016)

*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (Album)

*Ein paar Screeshots, frei von HUD-Elementen und anderem Müll. Also ideale Wallpaper (in 21:9).


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Oktober 2016)

Schade, in 16:9 hätte ich die glatt als Diashow verwendet.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schade, in 16:9 hätte ich die glatt als Diashow verwendet.



Kannst sie ja zuschneiden. 

Manche gehen auch gut in 16:9, ist schließlich eh nur ein erweitertes FOV. Das zum Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2016)

Forza Horizon 3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Lotus Cortina. Nicht meiner, aber man kann prima in der Spielwelt herumfahren und viele verschiedene Autos anderer Spieler bzw. Drivatare fotografieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser GT-86 ist allerdings meiner. Beim Aufbau hab ich weniger auf exteme Leistung geachtet (6 Zylinder ohne Turbo mit ca. 400 PS), als auf gute Straßenlage. Hab schon einige Rennen damit gewonnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der hier ist auch meiner. Ich hab ihn gewonnen, ist ganz nett, aber oft fahre ich damit nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf eine gewisse Art ist der Lamborghini Countach immer noch DER Prototyp eines Supersportwagen. Unbequem, laut, schnell und extrem designt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Straßen? Wer brauch schon Straßen, wenn man einen Ariel Nomad hat? Gravitation ist auch überbewertet!


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Oktober 2016)

Forza Horizon 3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit kurzem nutzt DHL in Australien eine leistungsgesteigerte Version des Ford Transit.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit seinem 6-Zylinder Saugmotor sind auf der Geraden bis zu 240 km/h möglich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So jagt der Fahrer in den Sonnenuntergang hinein ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... damit der Kunde bereits im frühen Morgengrauen sein Paket bekommt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frage mich, wann das Paket wohl ankommt ...
Aber der Transit ist ein schönes Auto. Ich hab ne ganze Weile gebraucht, bis ich die richtigen Teile für einen 700er Aufbau gefunden habe und habe auch am Setup noch ein wenig herumgeschraubt. Jetzt wiegt das Ding unter 1,6 Tonnen und hat genug Leistung und Drehmoment, um auch mit sehr viel aerodynamischeren Fahrzeugen mithalten zu können.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Oktober 2016)

*Automobilista*

Die Automobilista Beta hat wieder neuen Content für den bald erscheinenden Brit Pack DLC bekommen: Drei verschiedene Caterhams, die Reiza-typisch mal wieder höllisch Spaß machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Caterham 620R ist der stärkste im Paket. 310 PS auf etwas über 600 kg sind schon ne mehr als ordentliche Leistung. Entsprechend leicht fällt es auch, das Auto absichtlich oder unabsichtlich quer zu schicken. Schnelle Reaktionen am Lenkrad sind dabei sehr hilfreich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann man es damit auch schnell übertreiben und dann passiert das hier.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Caterham 360R hat etwa 180 PS und ist damit leichter zu fahren. Untermotorisiert ist er dennoch nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch damit lässt sich prima quer fahren, wenn man das möchte. Unabsichtlich passiert das aber deutlich seltener, als beim 620R.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann ist da noch die Straßenvariante mit schmaleren Reifen, nochmal etwas weniger Leistung, dafür aber mit H-Schaltung. Die beiden anderen haben eine sequentielle Schaltung. Um mit diesem hier quer zu fahren, muss man sich schon etwas mehr anstrengen.Ich gebe ja zu: Ich schäme mich ein bisschen dafür, dass ich Autos so häufig danach beurteile, wie gut man damit driften kann. Aber es macht halt einfach Spaß und solche Kisten laden einfach dazu ein. Schnelle Runden kann man damit trotzdem fahren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2016)

everybody's gone to the rapture




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Oktober 2016)

Assetto Corsa

Nach ewigen 12 Jahren ist die Marke Porsche endlich wieder in einer richtigen Simulation vertreten. Und das in einfach unglaublich guter Qualität. Ausnahmslos jedes Auto fährt sich absolut einzigartig und authentisch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Porsche 935/78 Moby Dick ist einfach nur ein Tier. Der 6 Zylinder Turbo mit bis zu 845 PS und 784 Nm Drehmoment sorgt für weit über 300 km/h Spitze.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da der 935/78 ja schon ein Tier ist, fällt mir zum 917/30 eigentlich nicht mehr viel ein. Bestie auf Rädern vielleicht? Weit über 1000 PS aus nem 12-Zylinder Boxer mit Biturbo-Aufladung machen mit der Oculus Rift auf der Nase beinahe Angst. Einfach nur krank, die Karre. Vergleichbar mit dem Lotus 98T, aber mit weniger Anpressdruck und 4 Gängen, pro 100 km/h einer. Den 400 Liter Tank möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch nicht unerwähnt lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 911 Carrera RSR 3.0 aus dem Jahr 1974 ist vergleichsweise zahm, aber mit Sicherheit nicht langweilig. 330 PS auf 850 kg Gewicht sorgen für ordentliche Fahrleistungen und reichlich Leben im Lenkrad, wenn die Hinterachse mal wieder überholen will (was 911er-typisch dank Heckmotor recht häufig der Fall ist).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 911 991.2 Carrera S ist ein moderner Straßensportler und neben dem Carrera ohne S das aktuelle Einsteigermodell der Elfer-Reihe. Dank Heckantrieb, 420 PS, 500 Nm und nem Gewicht von knapp über 1,5 Tonnen geht das Ding auch prima quer, bleibt dabei aber immer gut kontrollierbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 918 Spyder ist da aber noch eine ganz andere Liga. 887 PS mit nem Hybridantrieb bestehend aus nem V8 Motor und Elektromotoren an der Vorderachse sorgen trotz des relativ hohen Gewichts von über 1,6 Tonnen für unglaubliche Fahrleistungen. Auf der Nordschleife schafft das Ding ne Runde in unter 7 Minuten. Also das Ding halt ... nicht ich (dafür muss ich noch ein wenig damit üben).Weitere Autos im Paket: 

- Der Cayman GT4 Clubsport, die Rennversion des Cayman GT4 (der im nächsten DLC am 22. November kommt)
- Der Cayman S mit 350 PS und erstmals mit 4-Zylinder Turbomotor. Macht ebenfalls ne Menge Spaß.
- Der Panamera G2 Turbo. Trotz seines Gewichts von ca. 2 Tonnen reichlich Performance, nicht nur geradeaus. Den Panamera gibt's übrigens für alle, die das Spiel haben, kostenlos.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2016)

LS17



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Oktober 2016)

Das Remaster nehme ich zum Anlass das erste mal bei einem TES-Abenteuer mit einer Frau zu spielen, sonst war ich immer als männlicher Kaiserlicher unterwegs, sowohl in Cyrothil als auch in Himmelsrand (bei Morrowwind weiß ich es nicht mehr)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (29. Oktober 2016)

na dann hier ne Runde Battlefield 1 aus dem Storymodus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2016)

Fallout 4 - Zweiter Durchgang nachdem alle Dlcs draussen sind. Beim  ersten Durchgang habe ich das Haus bauen und co übersprungen.

Zuerst habe ich Generatoren am Rand gebaut für die Sicherheit meiner  Wohnung. Vor der Tür stehen Scheinwerfer und Selbstschussanlagen.
Ich habe zuerst im Erdgeschoss die Wände gebaut - das Erdgeschoss ist  der Arbeitsplatz. Die erste Etage wird Teil eines Wohnbereiches.
Derzeit sieht es von vorne so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe im Erdgeschoss eine Treppe gebaut und dann erstmal den Fussboden gebaut für die 1 Etage danach habe in einer Ecke Strom Generatoren aufgestellt die für die 1 Etage und später für die 2 Etage zuständig sind. Strom in der Wohnung selbst zu verlegen ist sehr hakelig besonders weil alles muss auf gleicher höhe sein und und Sicherungskästen verbaut sein und Stromkabel gezogen werden. Das Wohn/Schlafzimmer habe ich zuerst fertiggestellt mit Wand Module und und Fenster. Das Licht ist auch tagsüber an weil ich beim ersten Bauversuch noch keine komplizierte an / aus Sicherungsrelai bauen wollte. Der Boden ist aus Beton die Decke aus Holz. Leider ist das Bausystem bei Fallout sehr ungenau teilweise deshalb gibts auch Lücken in den Selbstbau Modulen wie man auf folgenden Bild sieht.  Generatoren stehen abgetrennt draussen vom Wohnbereich die gesamte Kabelführung habe ich an die Decke waagerecht verlegt. Leider braucht das Stromsystem von Fallout in Wohnung Kontakt mit Wänden deshalb schaut da eine Sicherung raus die Strom zu den Werbetafeln führt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fürs Badezimmer habe ich mir das Strom verlegen gespart. Damit das Badezimmer nicht so kahl aussieht ich ein paar Teppiche ausgelegt und der Raum wird durch Kerzen erhellt.  Und ein bissel Wand Dekoration angebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geplant sind noch 2 weitere Etagen nachdem ich das Erdgeschoss und die 1 Etage vollständig möbiliert habe.


----------



## Chemenu (3. November 2016)

*Firewatch*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






.


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hm1o4DOsj5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Ich bin mit Firewatch nicht ... Achtung! ... warm geworden. Stimmungsvolle Grafik stimmt, wobei doch recht grob, aber das Setting und dieses Geplänkel am Radio war einfach nichts für mich.


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2016)

Fallout 4 ein Addon für die Haare, 1 Addon für mehr Optionen bei der Charerstellung,  2 Addons für mehr Gesichts Optionen, 1 Addon für lore freundliche Kleidung.

Ich habe versucht den Dystopischen Look von MadMax,Doomsday,Die Klapperschlange nachzubauen bei meinen Charakter. Wenn ich einen Charakter spiele und es die Option gibt hat er immer Narben/Verbrennungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (20. November 2016)

@Wynn, die Narben sehen aber teilweise bescheiden aus.


Hier noch paar BF1 aus dem Multiplayer...
aa wird man mal erster in BF1 und bekommt nichtmal ne Medaille für xD
Die Sonne vor der Nase ist ätzend, da sieht man so schlecht die Gegner, sieht aber schön aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. November 2016)

Ja Homefront 2 ist super gepatcht, ganz ehrlich  wirklich wahr ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso so muss das sein?

Bugfixing vom feinsten 

edit:

geht ja direkt super weiter 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0oZNp4znJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2016)

Gestern ist das zweite Porsche-Paket für Assetto Corsa erschienen und ich hab mal wieder fleißig Screenshots gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Porsche 718 Spyder ist trotz seiner über 50 Jahre erstaunlich sportlich und gleichzeitig relativ einfach zu fahren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat zwar nicht viel Leistung, ist dafür aber sehr leicht. Macht definitiv Spaß.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Porsche 911 GT1 aus dem Jahre 1998 ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Das Ding ist einfach nur brutal, der Turbo pfeift, die 6 Zylinder brüllen und das Ding schiebt einfach nur brutal nach vorne. Kein LeMans Prototyp, aber sehr nah dran.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für viele ist der Porsche 911 GT3 RS das Herzstück dieses DLCs. 500 PS, die mit fast 9000 Umdrehungen aus dem Motor herausschreien und ein Fahrverhalten, das einem Rennwagen erstaunlich nahe kommt ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... lassen einen fast vergessen, dass das Ding eine Straßenzulassung hat. Anders als der 911 R (der im dritten Porsche DLC am 20. Dezember kommt) ist dieses Auto in erster Linie auf schnelle Rundenzeiten ausgelegt. Ein Tracktoy mit einem Hauch von Alltagstauglichkeit sozusagen.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2016)

Fortsetzung zu Assetto Corsa (fünf Bilder reichen hier einfach nicht):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz reichlich Downforce geht das Ding auch quer, wenn man möchte, aber man muss sich aufgrund des großen Heckflügels und der breiten Schlappen schon ein bisschen anstrengen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Porsche 919 Hybrid ist das LeMans Siegerauto aus dem Jahr 2015 (die 2016er Version kommt im nächsten DLC am 20. Dezember).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Vierzylinder V-Motor wird von zwei Energierückgewinnungssystem unterstützt, die zusammen nochmal fast 300 kw zusätzlich zu den 500 PS des Verbrennungsmotors liefern. Die Nutzungsdauer pro Runde ist allerdings begrenzt. Auf wenige Autos trifft die Beschreibung "fährt wie auf Schienen" mehr zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Porsche 962c Longtail aus den 80er Jahren ist einer der Vorfahren des 919 Hybrid. Das Auto klingt böse und fährt sich böse, macht aber dabei höllisch Spaß (Hölle = auch böse).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt auch noch eine Shorttail-Variante, die ebenfalls mit dem DLC kommt (auf beiden Screenshots ist die Longtail-Variante zu sehen).Außerdem kam noch der 718 Boxster S in zwei Versionen (H-Schaltung und PDK) und der Cayman GT4 (Straßenversion) dazu. Da es die Rennversion des GT4 bereits im letzten DLC gab und der Boxster auch "nur" die Cabrioversion des Cayman S aus dem letzten DLC ist (und weil jeder Post auf 5 Screenshots begrenzt ist), hab ich die Bilder mal weggelassen. Kostenlos gab es außerdem noch den aktuellen Cayenne Turbo S dazu.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2016)

Der GT1 hatte ja auch einen Doppelsieg in Le Mans geholt gehabt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Dezember 2016)

Best of Witcher 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2016)

*Adr1ft*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnorbus (3. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Proto/GT in iraicng




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NASCAR Class B in iracing




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GT3 in iracing

beste online Rennaction überhaupt
ja die Grafik ist nicht mehr ganz frisch,
ja der Einstieg ist nicht ganz Preiswert
aber die Rennen sind nirgendwo so intensiv wie hier.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Dezember 2016)

Schnorbus schrieb:


> beste online Rennaction überhaupt
> ja die Grafik ist nicht mehr ganz frisch,
> ja der Einstieg ist nicht ganz Preiswert
> aber die Rennen sind nirgendwo so intensiv wie hier.



Dem stimme ich zu. Allerdings ist es auch sehr zeitintensiv. Ich hab im Sommer ne Saison gefahren und bin über die Woche eigentlich nicht mehr dazu gekommen, was anderes zu spielen, weil ich tagelang trainiert habe (iRating um ca. 2000). Daher hab ich wieder aufgehört. Aber evtl. fahre ich irgendwann nochmal ne Saison.

Die Preise finde ich übrigens ok. Nicht, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass der Content es generell wert ist (ist größtenteils trotzdem sehr hochwertig), sondern weil auf die Weise gelangweilte Crasher rausgehalten werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Dezember 2016)

Automobilista

Mit 5 Tonnen Gewicht, 1200 PS und 3500 Nm auf ner Indoor-Kartstrecke driften ... warum auch nicht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Dieser Drift war ne Ausnahme. In den meisten Kurven (inkl. Boxenausfahrt) musste ich mehrfach Zurücksetzen, da der Lenkwinkel nicht ausreicht und das Fahrzeug einfach viel zu groß ist. Diese Kisten brauchen viel Platz.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2016)

Fallout 4 - eine eingentlich harmlose Nebenquest die eskalierte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Dezember 2016)

RaceRoom





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben dem BMW E30 ist der Mercedes 190 Evo 2 eine der Legenden der DTM und des Tourenwagensports überhaupt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich bin ich ja kein großer BMW Fan, aber der M4 DTM ist 'n echt schönes Auto, das allerdings bis auf die Optik nichts mit der Straßenversion zutun hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Tatuus F4 ist quasi die zweite Einsteigerklasse in den Formelsport. Es gibt noch eine Klasse darunter, die komplett auf Flügel verzichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor etwa einer Woche ist der Audi TT RS VLN erschienen und das Ding ist für ein Auto mit Frontantrieb verdammt schnell und untersteuert praktisch gar nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wo, wenn nicht auf der Nordschleife sollte man so ein Auto testen?


----------



## Chemenu (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich konter mal mit einem Klassiker. Hab heute wieder NASCAR Racing 2003 Season ausgegraben. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Dezember 2016)

Na, wer weiß aus welchem Film ein paar der Autos auf den Bildern stammen? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NR2003 ist echt eine Wucht, selbst nach all den Jahren. Hatte heute eines der coolsten Rennen gegen die KI überhaupt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Dezember 2016)

Der City Chevrolet mit der 46 müsste der von Cole Trickle aus Tage des Donners sein.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Der City Chevrolet mit der 46 müsste der von Cole Trickle aus Tage des Donners sein.



Guter Mann!


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab in Automobilista mal ein paar Mods installiert (vor allem Strecken) und diese absolut geniale Corvette C7.R. Fährt sich richtig, richtig gut! Den Post Process Filter werde ich aber wohl nochmal überarbeiten. Die Farbdarstellung wirkt mir noch ein wenig zu blass.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei Brüder: Die Corvette C7.R im Doppelpack von hinten ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und von vorne. Das Ding fährt sich auch richtig gut und ballert schön aus den Auspuffrohren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar der Lüfter hinten ist animiert (ist mir erst im Replay aufgefallen, während der Fahrt achtet man da nicht so drauf). Wenn man es nicht besser wüsste, könnte man meinen, das Auto wäre  offizieller Content. Auf die Strecke trifft das leider nicht zu. Spa  Francorchamps ist zwar gut gemacht, aber man merkt doch an einigen  Ecken, dass sich die Strecke von lasergescannten Varianten  unterscheidet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Caterham 360R (offizieller Content) ging es dann nach Snetterton. Ich kenne die Stecke nicht gut genug, daher kann ich nicht beurteilen, wie genau sie umgesetzt wurde. Macht aber auch einen sehr guten Eindruck.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum Schluss ging es dann mit dem Por ... mit dem Boxer Cup (offizieller Content) auf den Nürburgring. Leider gibt es in der Mod nur die GP-Variante, die Nordschleife fehlt. Es gibt zwar eine Nordschleife für Automobilista, aber die fühlt sich einfach nicht richtig an.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2016)

Assetto Corsa

Porsche 911 R Vergleich Foto/Spiel:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Assetto Corsa


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Assetto Corsa 
*edit* Der fehlende Diffusor wurde inzwischen nachgepatcht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Foto (Quelle)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Foto (Quelle)


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2016)

Haben will!


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2016)

Neue SP Kampagne für die Bf-109 F2 in BoS
Morgentliche Patrouille, bei der mir ne einsame PE-2 untergekommen ist - ansonsten verlief es ruhig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Dezember 2016)

Space Hulk. Direkt in den MP-Koop gestürzt, und ja, es macht Fun - wenn die Verbindung denn hält. Oft bricht sie aber ab. Da ist definitiv noch Bedarf an Verbesserungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Dezember 2016)

*The Witcher 3 mit Winter-Mod (3440x1440)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr Bilder in richtiger Auflösung


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. Dezember 2016)

Geschenke ausliefern in Euro Truck Simulator 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2016)

The Witcher 3:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mal ein wenig mit Nvidia Ansel herumgespielt
und das hier ist dabei herausgekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier auch. Manchmal macht er einem schon ein
wenig Angst, der Schlächter von Blaviken.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2017)

Mehr The Witcher 3 und Dishonored 2:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (2. Januar 2017)

*Mad Max*

Wieder eines jener spiele, welches wirklich gut ausschaut und auf einer GTX 760 mit hoher Einstellung sehr flüssig läuft.
Irgenwie wirken die Bilder nicht so dynamisch rüber, wie dies im Spiel rüberkommt.
Wenn der Sandsturm anrollt... das sieht klasse aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcJuenger (2. Januar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> *The Witcher 3 mit Winter-Mod (3440x1440)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das schmerzt in den Augen ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ladescreen in Watchdogs 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Typisches Hackerklischees ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jupp Teil 2 nimmt sich nicht ernst ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2017)

Mehr The Witcher 3:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oxenfurt in der Dämmerung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geralt im Kampf gegen einen Genius. Ein wenig Fackellicht schadet nie.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Novigrad könnte so eine schöne Stadt sein ohne Radovids Hexenjäger.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letho macht das, was er am zweitbesten kann: Grimmig gucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ciri guckt ein wenig freundlicher, ist sicher aber nicht weniger gefährlich, wenn man sich einmal mit ihr angelegt hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2017)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Januar 2017)

Wird langsam Zeit für ein neues Tomb Raider.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Wird langsam Zeit für ein neues Tomb Raider.


"Shadow of the Tomb Raider" ist ja bereits in der Mache. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Januar 2017)

Und nochmal The Witcher 3 (mit einigen Spoilern zum Hauptspiel):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Wache in Novigrad ... was soll ich auch sonst dazu schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wann immer ich an diesem Leuchtturm vorbeigekom-men bin, hatte ich das Gefühl, ich muss davon einen Screenshot machen. Das hier ist nur einer von vielen, aber einer der besten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oxenfurt in der Dämmerung. Hier ist die Beleuch-
tung mal richtig gut gelungen, finde ich.



Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Nagelfar. Die letzte Schlacht ist echt bombastisch inszeniert, allerdings auch sehr linear.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze Spiel über habe ich mich gefragt, was wohl mit diesem Turm sein mag. Keiner hat ihn je erwähnt, obwohl er von fast jedem höheren Punkt der Skellige Inseln zu sehen war. Letztendlich hatte er dann doch noch seinen großen (wenn auch kurzen) Auftritt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und nochmal The Witcher 3 (mit einigen Spoilern zum Hauptspiel):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, wirklich atemberaubend!
vielleicht sollten wir mal ein voting (shot des monats oder so) machen.
dein bild hätte wohl meine stimme!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Januar 2017)

Mit Ansel in The Witcher herum zu spielen macht auch wirklich Spaß. Ich glaub, mein Ordner mit Screenshots ist schon gut 5 GB groß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2017)

Ihr seid mir ja Helden.
Hab eben Mad Max zu Ende gespielt und wollte eigentlich was "weniger episches" spielen.
Jetzt seh ich diese Screenshots und prompt reisst es mich wieder in die nördlichen Königreiche
*grummel*

Hier noch ein Abschluss zu "meiner" Mad Max-Reihe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Cutscene, Ingamegrafik)
Max sieht wirklich gelungen aus. auch die Mimik passt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Cutscene, Ingamegrafik)
Leider kommt dieser Part in meinen Augen zu kurz:
Traumsequenzen, welche Max's Seele beleuchten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Screenshottool)
Wenn ein Sandsturm aufzieht, ist das schon recht beeindruckend. Auf Bildern weniger zu sehen.
Aber im Spiel selber sieht man die Wand auf einen zukommen und kann schon mal zu Problemen führen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Screenshottool)
Ähnlich wie beim Hexer gelingen trotz, oder grade wegen(?) den dynamischen Tageszeiten, immer mal wieder spektakuläre Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Screenshottool)
Trotz "nur Wüste", gibts einige sehenswerte Orte. Manchmal sind sie recht unspektakulär, machen aber dann doch irgendwie Sinn.
Manchmal sind sie aber auch nur irgendwie unheimlich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Januar 2017)

Watch Dogs 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Resolution




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Februar 2017)

Gestern hat Kunos für *Assetto Corsa* einen neuen Patch zusammen mit neuem kostenlosen Content (Audi Quattro S1 E2 und eine fiktionale Strecke in vier Ausführungen in den schottischen Highlands) rausgebracht. Nachdem ich mir vor lauter Freude am Auto (was für ein Sound!) gestern Abend glatt das Kupplungspedal zerdeppert habe (war zum Glück leicht zu reparieren), habe ich mal ein paar Screenshots gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Audi Quattro S1 E2 wurde in der Gruppe B unter anderem von Rallye-Legende Walter Röhrl gefahren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die schottische Landschaft ist einfach nur malerisch. Langgezogene Geraden, kurvige Abschnitte, ein kleines schottisches Dorf auf dem Land ... da packt einen glatt die Reiselust. Es fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Schafe auf den Feldern am Straßenrand.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruppe B typisch gibt es ein heftiges Bodykit und reichlich Turbopower unter der Haube. Der Audi ist vielleicht das bisher am besten klingende Auto in Assetto Corsa. Der 5-Zylinder klingt einfach nur göttlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine sehr lange (leicht geschlängelte) Gerade hat mich dazu ermutigt, mal "etwas" mehr Leistung auf die Straße zu bringen. Die vielen kleinen Unebenheiten bringen das Auto leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht, wenn die Luft während eines Sprungs das Heck nach unten drückt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit maximalem Ladedruck leistet der 12-Zylinder Motor des Porsche 917/30 über 1500 PS. Genug, um knapp unter der 400 km/h Grenze über die Strecke zu heizen.


----------



## golani79 (15. Februar 2017)

Gestern den ersten Flug in der Viggen gemacht - wieder ein sehr schönes Modul von Leatherneck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Februar 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gestern hat Kunos für *Assetto Corsa* einen neuen Patch zusammen mit neuem kostenlosen Content (Audi Quattro S1 E2 und eine fiktionale Strecke in vier Ausführungen in den schottischen Highlands) rausgebracht.



Geilomat. Ich dachte die Strecke sollte erst gegen Ende März erscheinen. Sehr schöne Überraschung!  

Wenn Bayern nicht gerade spielen würde würde ich mich sofort hinters Lenkrad klemmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2017)

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Februar 2017)

*Horizon: Zero Dawn

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. Februar 2017)

Wow, Horizon: Zero Dawn sieht echt lecker aus.


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2017)

Tolle Shots!

Das sieht grafisch echt sehr gut aus!
Teilweise auch schön atmosphärisch.

Cool, dass sie diesen Fotomodus mit eingebaut haben.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2017)

Holla die Waldfee ... das sieht wirklich ziemlich gut aus!


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2017)

@Lox
Hast du die Pro oder die normale PS4?
Wie siehts denn performancetechnisch aus?


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Februar 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Lox
> Hast du die Pro oder die normale PS4?
> Wie siehts denn performancetechnisch aus?


die normale PS4

hab keine größeren Ruckler oder PopUps wahrgenommen


----------



## McDrake (28. Februar 2017)

Nachdem grade keine lukratives Mission von der Föderation anstand, dachte ich mir:
Scheiss drauf, flieg mal ein wenig ins unerforschte Gebiet und erforsche die Gegend ein wenig.
Das Schiff dazu habe ich ja schliesslich.

Gesagt getan. Einfach mal der Nase lang raus.
Hmm. Bin dann wirklich 2 Stunden in eine Richtung geflogen und die Sternsysteme erkundet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "Problem" da draussen ist natürlich, dass es keine Stationen gibt. Oder nur sehr selten.
Das heisst, zwischendurch auftanken, sofern man das entsprechende Equipment gekauft hat.
Das ist inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so schwierig, wie zu Urzeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann musste ich dann zurück zu meiner "Heimatstation"
Der Flug dauerte auf direktem Weg und ohne zu Scannen knappe 20 Minuten.
Trotzdem wars irgendwie schön, als nur noch ein Sprung anstand.
Und da war sie dann:
"Eyharts Orbital", Home sweet home.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war eine lange Reise aber ich bin ein Entdecker geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dies war sicherlich nicht mein letzter Ausflug ins Unbekannte


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. März 2017)

Horizont Null Dämmerung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (1. März 2017)

Die Charaktere in dem Spiel scheinen wirklich ausdrucksstark.
Das gefällt mir optisch alles sehr gut!


----------



## MrFob (1. März 2017)

Oh boy, Exklusiv-Titel mit Screenshot Funktion sind schon echt was fieses.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2017)

*Automobilista:


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Mods und DLCs: Vor wenigen Tagen ist Adelaide offiziell in zwei Versionen für Automobilista erschienen: Einmal in der 1988er und einmal in einer aktuellen Variante.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Autos stammen aus der Clio Cup Mod. Eine Tonne, 300 PS und Frontantrieb ... sind schwieger zu fahren, als man zuerst meinen sollte. Vor allem auf dem Gas sollte man Behutsam herumtrampeln, um Untersteuern beim Ausgang der Kurve zu vermeiden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Imola ist schon vor einigen Wochen erschienen. Dies ist die 1972er Variante. Die Autos stammen aus der 1975er Formel 1 Mod. Das Force Feedback ist leider etwas buggy (umgekehrt, lässt sich in den Optionen aber fixen) ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... aber davon abgesehen macht das Ding ziemlich Spaß, sieht gut aus, fährt sich gut und klingt gut. Talent muss man allerdings selbst mitbringen, ich kämpfe ziemlich mit den Kisten


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2017)

Noch mehr HZD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2017)

*Zelda: Breath of the Wild

(Nintendo Switch Fassung)*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2017)

Also die Gesteinsflächen sehen richtig mies aus, da kann einer sagen was er will.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (3. März 2017)

Das sieht imo ALLES furchtbar aus.

2007 will sein GOTY zurück...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2017)

Ist das eine Retro-Konsole?  

Vor allem sieht alles so unscharf und verwaschen aus


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. März 2017)

Grafik war und ist nicht unbedingt die Stärke von Nintendo. In Bewegung dürfte es "besser" aussehen. Ich finde es sieht nicht verkehrt aus. Ich mag aber auch Lowpoly-Designs oder Cellshading-Optik. Aber dieses klick, klack und Abends noch eine Runde Zelda im Bett - das Konzept gefällt mir.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. März 2017)

Last Guardian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2017)

Sleeping Dogs: Definitiv Edition.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (10. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Watch Dogs: Definitiv Edition.



*Sleeping* Dogs.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. März 2017)

The Witcher 3 - Blood and Wine (ein wenig gemoddet und mit Nvidia Ansel aufgenommen)

Einfach nur verdammt schön, diese Landschaft. Solche freundlichen, farbigen Schauplätze würde ich mir viel häufiger wünschen, als den so häufig verwendeten düsteren Einheitsbrei:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Landschaftlich und architektonisch gehört The Witcher 3 - Blood an Wine zu den schönsten Spielen, die ich bisher gespielt habe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sonnenuntergänge und Farbspiele am Himmel konnte ich einfach nicht oft genug ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... auf einem Screenshot festhalten ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und somit ist Alt-F2 (zum Start von Nvidia Ansel) derzeit eine meiner am häufigsten verwendeten Tastenkombinationen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Bild unspektakulär, aber Kerlbürste darf einfach nicht fehlen. Besucher der Affeninsel werden wissen, woher dieser Name stammt. Und sogar sein Aussehen stimmt halbwegs (hab gegooglet: In der englischen Version heißt er Mancomb)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2017)

Nochmal *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*. Diesmal mit NVIDIA Ansel erstellte Frei-Kamera-Shots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant. Das zeigt recht deutlich dass es aus der Ego-Perspektive wesentlich schöner scheint als von außen. 
Schöne Grafik ist doch eine Frage der sprichwörtlichen Perspektive.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. März 2017)

Nochmal ne letzte Dosis HZD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2017)

Na danke.
Jetzt möchte ich das Game DOCH gleich spielen. 
[emoji14]


----------



## Wynn (24. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. März 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab selten in einem Spiel Figuren derart dumm aus der Wäsche gucken sehen


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2017)

Bin grade wieder ein wenig am Elite Dangerous spielen.
Und mit 2.3 kam ein günstiges, kleines Passagierschiff dazu.
Das habe ich mir mal gegönnt um privilegierte Personen durch die Galaxie zu zu befördern.
Hier mein "Dolphin"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wenigkeit (Neues Avatar-Feature: Holome)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Cockpit ist, im Vergleich zur Asp, recht komfortabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. April 2017)

Dead Secret

Man erkundet ein verlassenes Haus, in dem jemand gestorben ist und versucht nach und nach herauszufinden, was passiert ist, indem man Rätsel löst, Dokumente liest und immer weitere Bereiche des Hauses freischaltet. Kein Grafikwunder, aber sehr atmosphärisch. Ist nicht so emotional, wie Gone Home, aber dafür scheint die Story recht komplex zu sein und man findet immer Neues heraus über die Beziehungen zwischen dem Toten und einigen Personen, mit denen er zutun hatte.  Außerdem treibt sich ein Killer im Haus herum und es gibt scheinbar auch eine übernatürliche/Horror Komponente.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier im Arbeitszimmer wurde der Tote gefunden und es gibt auch die ersten Rätsel zu lösen, an klassische Adventures erinnern (Gegenstände finden, mit anderen Dingen benutzen, Hinweise suchen usw.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum gibt es diese Äffchen eigentlich in jedem zweiten Horrorspiel? Irgendwann muss ich mir mal so einen kaufen und auf meinen Flurschrank stellen. Dürfte potentielle Einbrecher abschrecken. "Wer so ein Äffchen hat, kann nur ein Monster sein, besser, wir verschwinden!".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man selbst spielt eine Journalistin mit gebrochenem Arm, die den Tod (Mord?) aufklären will, um ihre Karriere in Fahrt zu bringen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Keller ist es verflucht dunkel. Das wäre an sich nicht so schlimm, wenn ich es nicht mit ner Oculus Rift spielen würde. Da ist die Dunkelheit nicht nur das gewöhnliche Schwarz auf dem Monitor, sondern echt finster. Die schwache Taschenlampe macht es nicht viel besser, vor allem da das Spiel gerne auch den einen oder anderen Jumpscare zu bieten hat, wovon ich kein großer Fan bin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich den Lichtschalter gefunden habe, war es nicht mehr ganz so unheimlich im Keller. Aber auch Licht schützt nicht vor Gefahren.Trotz der zum Glück recht wenigen und nicht allzu harten Jumpscares ein schönes Spiel bisher, das ein wenig wie eine Art Gone Home mit Myst Elementen und ein wenig Horror wirkt. Die Rätsel sind auch nicht allzu schwer, dafür gibt es viel Story in Form von Dokumenten zu entwirren. Allzu lang soll das Spiel nicht sein, aber als kleines, düsteres Osterabenteuer ohne Hasen ist es auf jeden Fall tauglich.


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2017)

Ja, ich Langweiler... egal.
*Elite : Dangerous*

Folgendes ist Piloten, welche viel rumgekommen sind, wohl schon öfters passiert.
Ich als Händler habe meine Routen und meine Stationen, meine Planeten
Zur Zeit fliege grade in einer "neuen" Region meine Routen, komme aus der Hyperspace und krache beinahe in ein Grosskampfschiff, welches da am auftanken (?) ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon ziemlich beeindrucken.
Hier mal die Grössenverhaltnisse:
Meine Wenigkeit im SRV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier im Vergleich zu meinen ASP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine Asp beim Kreuzer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch die Totale.
Die Asp erkennt man noch amehesten am Schatten auf dem Rumpf des Kreuzers.
Im Hintergrund eine Raumstation.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2017)

Gestern ist in der Automobilista Beta der 2016er Hockenheimring erschienen. Weitere Varianten (keine Ahnung, wie viele, aber die Jahre 1972, 1988, 2001 und 2016 wurden genannt) sollen noch folgen. Die 2017er Formula Extreme (unlizensierte Formel 1) gibt's leider noch nicht, aber die 2015er Karren tuns auch. Am Limit bewegen kann ich diese Downforce Monster eh nicht. Ein paar Impressionen der neuen Strecke:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2017)

Slice Dice and Rice. Ein Beat em Up im Stile von Bushido Blade, sprich es gibt keine Lebensleiste und jeder Schlag kann tödlich sein. Nettes Design, und kostet nur 10€. Nicht so komplex wie Street Fighter und Co, aber nett für zwischendurch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Mai 2017)

Assetto Corsa

Am Donnerstag ist, zusammen mit dem Patch 1.14 (vor allem mit vielen KI-Verbesserungen) der "Ready to Race"-DLC erschienen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Audi TT RS VLN ist, anders als die Straßenvariante, ein reiner Fronttriebler. Und trotzdem hat die Kiste mit fast 400 PS so enorm Dampf und Aero, dass es schon fast wieder egal ist. Dazu der schöne Fünfzylinder-Sound ... herrliches Auto.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der McLaren 570S ist der einzige Straßenwagen im Paket. Als "Einsteiger"modell von McLaren erwartet man vielleicht nicht viel, aber er macht mit seinen 570 PS und Heckantrieb reichlich Spaß. Gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser, als der ältere MP4-12C, der ähnlich viel Motorleistung bringt. Fährt sich einfach besser.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


460 PS und ein Gewicht von unter 900 kg bietet der Lotus 3-Eleven. Für mich DIE Überraschung in diesem Paket. Einfach nur böse, wie die Kiste Performance bringt und auch durch die Kurven trägt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem 2016er Audi R8 LMS vervollständigt sich das GT3-Feld in Assetto Corsa weiter. Fährt sich gut, sieht böse aus, hat nen schönen V10 Saugmotor ... was will man mehr?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der LMP1-Klasse sind der Audi R18 e-tron Quattro und der Toyota TS-040 (beide 2014er Jahrgang) dazugekommen. Fahren sich, wie erwartet, fast wie auf Schienen. Die beiden bereits vor einigen Monaten erschienenen Porsches 919 aus den Jahren 2015 und 2016 sind ein wenig stärker.Weitere Fahrzeuge im Paket, die ich aber noch nicht so ausführlich getestet habe:

- Audi TT Cup 2016
- McLaren P1 GTR
- Maserati MC12 GT1
- Toyota Celica ST185 Turbo


----------



## Chemenu (20. Mai 2017)

Echt schade dass die LMP1 nicht aus dem gleichen Jahr sind. So hat man wieder ein ungleiches Feld. 
Bisher habe ich aus dem neuen DLC nur den Maserati MC12 GT1 (der wiederum keine Chance gegen den Porsche 911 GT1 hat) und den R8 LMS ausprobiert. Der R8 untersteuert wie Sau, da habe ich noch kein für mich passendes Setup finden können.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Mai 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Echt schade dass die LMP1 nicht aus dem gleichen Jahr sind. So hat man wieder ein ungleiches Feld.
> Bisher habe ich aus dem neuen DLC nur den Maserati MC12 GT1 (der wiederum keine Chance gegen den Porsche 911 GT1 hat) und den R8 LMS ausprobiert. Der R8 untersteuert wie Sau, da habe ich noch kein für mich passendes Setup finden können.



Das ist generell so'n Problem in Assetto Corsa, finde ich. Viele Fahrzeuge einzelner Klassen stammen aus unterschiedlichen Jahren, so dass das Balancing nicht 100%ig stimmt. Das ist bei den LMPs so, bei den alten DTM-Autos (M3 und 190 Evo passen zusammen, der Alfa Romeo kam später), bei den drei Gruppe C Fahrzeugen sogar ganz extrem (der Mazda 787B stammt auch schon aus nem Jahr, als die Schikanen auf der langen Le Mans Geraden eingefügt wurden, der 962C und der Sauber C9 noch nicht). Aber man hat jetzt wohl für Onlineserver eine Balance of Performance Funktion hinzugefügt, so dass man die Leistung stärkerer Fahrzeuge drosseln kann, damit trotzdem faire Rennaction möglich ist. Hab's noch nicht getestet, da ich nur recht selten online fahre (und erst Recht keinen Server hab), aber das klingt nach ner guten Sache, wenn es funktioniert.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2017)

Kleiner Bildvergleich des Audi TT RS VLN. Ich hab das Foto zufällig gefunden und die Perspektive, der Hintergrund und die Lackierung passen nahezu perfekt zusammen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Definitiv ein schönes Auto, das für seine Klasse einfach unglaublichen Grip auf der Vorderachse und fast schon formelwagen-artige Präzision in der Lenkung bietet, wenn der Wagen in Fahrt ist. Das Heck ist dabei fast schon egal, der Spoiler sorgt halt dafür, dass der Hintern nicht überholen will beim Bremsen. Mehr muss der nicht können, weil die Front einfach nur zieht.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Mai 2017)

Dishonored 2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den ersten Blick sieht dieses Gebäude recht modern aus, aber wenn man es sich genauer anschaut, passt es mit all seinen schönen Details sehr gut in das Setting von Dishonored 2. Für mich eines der schönsten Level, die ich überhaupt in einem Spiel gesehen habe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank der tollen Grafikengine mit der realistischen Beleuchtung sind die einfachsten Motive oft die schönsten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sonne geht unter und spiegelt sich majestätisch auf dem Meer. Im Hintergrund ein paar Wolken und die Lichter der Stadt gegenüber der Bucht ... wer bei Dishonored 2 über schlechte Grafik meckert hat ... man möge mir verzeihen ... vielleicht nicht alle Latten am Zaun. Stilistisch finde ich das Spiel einfach nur unglaublich schön, trotz des düsteren Settings.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein einfaches Motiv, zu dem ich eigentlich nicht viel schreiben kann. Die Art, wie die Wand das Licht der Lampe reflektiert ... aber ich schrieb ja schon, dass ich das Spiel stilistisch sehr schön finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier sorgt das Licht im Zusammenspiel mit den schönen Texturen für reichlich Atmosphäre. Ich habe es vor ein paar Tagen durchgespielt, aber ich hoffe, es wird irgendwann einen Nachfolger geben. Stil, Gameplay, Leveldesign, Atmosphäre ... Dishonored 2 hat für mich alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2017)

Ach... mal wieder von Mailand nach Zürich unterwegs.
Vor dem Gotthard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt mir immer wieder folgendes in den Sinn:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbIdrtw1V6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Mai 2017)

Elite Dangerous





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anflüge auf die riesigen Stationen werden einfach nicht langweilig.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso wie die Planetenanflüge. Was mich allerdings ein wenig stört: Die Oberflächen sind recht leer, kleine und große Stationen wirken irgendwie ein wenig aufgeklebt und in sich leblos, wenn man mit dem Bodenfahrzeug darin herumfährt. Ein paar zufällig platzierte NPCs in Raumanzügen und andere Fahrzeuge würden das Ganze sehr viel lebendiger machen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein erster weißer Zwerg (ist doch einer, oder?). Hab erstmal gestoppt und gestaunt. Dann wollte ich näher ran. Dann hab ich Glück gehabt, dass ich rechtzeitig gemerkt habe, dass das keine gute Idee ist, weil man sehr schnell sehr nah ran kommt, da die Dinger im Vergleich zu Sonnen und selbst Planeten recht klein sind.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Cockpit meines aktuellen Schiffes, eine Asp Explorer. Die Übersicht ist großartig. Außer direkt hinter einem ist praktisch überall Glas. Bei Landungen hilfreich, in der Nähe von Planeten und anderen schönen Dingen im Weltraum schön.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Autobahnraser 3017 ... die Fahrphysik von den kleinen Kisten ist dafür, dass das Spiel eigentlich eine Raumschiffsimulation ist, ziemlich gut. Nur wie gesagt: Es gibt damit einfach zu wenig zu tun und die Bodenstationen wirken recht leblos.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte heute nach 1 bis 2 Monaten Pause mal wieder Bock auf ein Onlinerennen in Assetto Corsa:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestartet bin ich auf Platz 12 im Maserati MC12 GT1. Der ältere, aber leistungstechnisch vergleichbare McLaren F1 GTR fuhr ebenfalls mit. Bei meinen Testfahrten war ich damit allerdings ca. 2 Sekunden langsamer, als mit dem Maserati.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


30 Minuten wurden gefahren, dann hat, wenig überraschend, einer der Maseratis gewonnen. Ich selbst bin als Fünfter durch's Ziel gefahren. Mein Setup war zwar nicht das schnellste, durch die lange Getriebeübersetzung der ersten beiden Gänge hatte dafür aber keine Probleme mit übersteuerndem Heck beim Herausbeschleunigen aus den langsamen Schikanen und bin sehr konstant gefahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größte Überraschung war dieser McLaren F1, der mich hier gerade überholt. Trotz des scheinbar unterlegenen Autos fuhr er auf Platz 2 durch's Ziel.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der F1 GTR ist einfach kult. Böse Optik, massig Leistung. Natürlich kann der Wagen in Sachen Rundenzeiten nicht mehr mit heutigen GT3 und GT-E Fahrzeugen mithalten, die Straßenversion hält mit 391 km/h aber immer noch den Rekord für die höchste erreichte Geschwindigkeit mit einem Saugmotor.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen Abend fahre ich wahrscheinlich das nächste Rennen, dieses Mal aber mit etwas mehr Gewicht unter dem Fahrersitz und 1350 PS mit Drehmoment ohne Ende. Ich sehe eine böse Rempelorgie kommen, wenn diese Kisten mit bis zu 250 km/h über die 2001er Variante des Hockenheimrings donnern.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juni 2017)

Unreal Gold (heute mal was ohne Räder)

Irgendwie hat mich beim durchwühlen der GOG-Angebote dieser Klassiker angelächelt, den ich damals nie ganz zuende gespielt habe. Sieht für ein 1998er Titel gar nicht übel aus, hat ne gute KI, schönes Leveldesign und hat durch die farbige Beleuchtung und den tollen Sound auch reichlich Atmosphäre.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Absturz auf einem fremden Planeten verlasse ich als einziger Überlebender den Gefangenentransporter Vortex Riker.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon kurze Zeit später finde ich mich in einer von Feinden verseuchten Mine wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Atmosphärische Beleuchtung mancher Orte sieht auch heute noch schön aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich die Mine hinter mich gebracht habe, gibt es ein wenig Indiana Jones und Tomb Raider Flair in diesem Tempel eines Nali Wassergottes. Was mag wohl passieren, wenn ich hier bade?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Komm mit, ich will dir etwas zeigen", sagt er vermutlich. Das sehr spirituelle Volk der Nali, das von den bösartigen Skaarj unterdrückt wird, erinnert mich irgendwie an die Talaner aus Outcast.Oh, Outcast ... ich muss unbedingt mal wieder Outcast spielen. Ich denke aber, ich werde auf das Remake warten. Ein paar Level in Unreal + Addon hab ich ja auch noch vor mir. Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist das Spiel auch, im Vergleich zu heutigen Ego Shootern, sehr umfangreich.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juni 2017)

Rise of the Tomb Raider



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Prolog glänzt nicht nur mit Eis.
Allgemein finde ich, dass man bei dem Titel beinahe selber anfängt zu frieren, wenns im Schneegestöber zur Sache geht.
Man merkt beinahe den beissenden Wind





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eishöhle zu Beginn, ist etwas vom Beeindruckensten , was ich gesehen habe.
In Bewegung sieht man erst die ganze Pracht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War zwar nicht wirklich ein Freund der neueren Lara. Aber dank der Details und der guten (englischen) Sprachausgabe ist sie mir doch ans Herz gewachsen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lichteffekte laden ein zum experimentieren


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juni 2017)

Mit Indycars in Barcelona.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mit Indycars in Barcelona.


Spiel?


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juni 2017)

Project Cars.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juni 2017)

Und nochmal eine Portion *Unreal Gold*, nachdem ich nun auch mit dem Addon fertig bin:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Göttin der Nali. Schätze, die Kerlchen gehen gerne in den Tempel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Wrack der ISV Kran. Neben unserem eigenen Schiff ist auch dieses auf dem Planeten gestrandet. Ob es Überlebende gibt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Sunspire genießt dieser Nali die schönen Spiegelungen im Fußboden und meditiert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch sehr schön ist diese mittelalterlich anmutende Stadt der Nali. Aber auch hier treiben sich fiese Skaarj herum, die die Nali unterdrücken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Auch in der örtlichen Kirche findet sich kaum Ruhe, den sie wurde von den Invasoren besetzt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist Bluff Eversmoking, ein Nali-Kloster auf einem Felsen in Mitten eines Sees. Mein Lieblingslevel im Spiel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis ich endlich die Gondel am Rand dieses riesigen Glockenturmes benutzen konnte, um meine Reise fortzusetzen, war viel Arbeit zu erledigen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafisch gehört dieser Raum im Schluss zu den schönsten Orten im Spiel. Auch die Musik in diesem Level ist sehr schön.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter unten ist es heißer ... viel heißer! Geradezu dämonisch heiß.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wurzel allen Übels befindet sich auf diesem Schiff.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Inneren gibt es reichlich düstere SciFi Optik.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnitt ... weiter geht es mit dem Addon "Return to Na Pali". Grafisch gibt es auch hier wieder einige schöne Orte, aber das Leveldesign kann größtenteils nicht mit dem Hauptspiel mithalten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Nali lieben ihre kleinen und großen Tempel und Kirchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz der alten Engine ist die Beleuchtung teilweise sehr atmosphärisch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auch dieses Haus mitten im Nirgendwo zeigt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Level, eine Art Fabrik, erinnert mich irgendwie ein wenig an Quake 2. Jedoch nicht im negativen Sinne.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juni 2017)

MotoGP 14




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MotoGP 17




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juni 2017)

F1 2016




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2017)

Automobilista





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Onlinerennen mit den Super V8 Autos (unlizensierte V8 Supercars) auf Interlagos, Brasilien. Mit rauchenden Reifen wird gestartet ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und das Feld fährt in die Abenddämmerung hinein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Auto und die Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn die Engine nicht die aktuellste ist: Die Lichtstimmung am Himmel und auf der Strecke wirkt sehr atmosphärisch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich wurde es Zeit für Scheinwerferlicht. Bis in die finstere Nacht hinein wurde nicht gefahren, aber bei Zieldurchfahrt war die Sonne bereits untergegangen. Was für ein tolles Rennen!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. Juli 2017)

*Elite Dangerous*

Ein Bild aus einer Szene, die ich so nicht verwenden werde, aber zum Löschen einfach zu schade finde. Auf dem Weg von Beteigeuze zum Orion Nebel.  Das Foto ist etwa 1000 Lichtsekunden von Beteigeuze entfernt entstanden, kurz bevor ich mich an seinem Wasserstoff labe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juli 2017)

Ich hänge mich hier mal ran, an *Elite Dangerous*

Wollte eigentlich meinen Ruf bei einer bestimmten Fraktion erhöhen.
Nur gabs da auf der Station keine Missionen... also gar keine.
Ob das ein temporärer Bug war oder nicht?
Keine Ahnung.

Eine Mission war eh noch ausstehend. Also besuchte ich die vorgegebene Station (brummbrumm)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da ich dann mal schon unterwegs war, klickte ich einfach auf einen Punkt auf der Galaxiekarte und liess mich dann dahin führen.
Ich entdeckte viele neue Planeten und landete auch auf einigen Monden um seltene Mineralien zu sammeln. 
Dafür sollen mir die Engineers aber bitte auch was zusammen basteln.

Einige Monde sahen schon bissl komisch aus. Die Hügel waren irgendwie gelb (Schwefel?), die Ebene dann wieder rosa.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doppelsternsysteme sieht man ja doch ab und zu mal.
Aber wie man sieht, sind diese zwei Sonnen relativ weit vom Zentrum der Galaxie entfernt (Rechts... pardon, Steuerbord  Ausläufer dier Milchstrasse)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Rückweg, bei dem ich natürlich eine andere Route nahm um noch einige Systeme zu erkunden, traf ich auch auf diese zwei "Brüder".
Die sind wohl ein wenig zu nah an der Sonne und haben darum starke tektonische Aktivitäten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder an meiner derzeitigen Heimatbasis angekommen, brachten mir meine Erkundungen ein paar Credits.
Nicht, dass danach Missionen erfügbar gewesen wären. 
Egal.
Ich hab seltene Mineralien eingesammelt, einige Sonnen, Planeten und Monde werden auf "ewig" meinen Namen als Entdecker tragen und ein paar sehr schöne Aussichten sind im Moment Lohn genug.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2017)

Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl

"Du kannst einen Stalker aus der Zone holen, aber niemand die Zone aus einem Stalker."

Was Ingame eine Tatsache ist, trifft (zumindest bei mir) auch auf das Spiel zu. Trotz aller technischer Probleme, mit denen ich immer wieder zu kämpfen hatte und Dank denen ich trotz einiger Anläufe nur einmal das Spiel komplett durchgespielt habe, zieht es mich doch immer wieder in das Spiel zurück. Und bis heute hat es meiner Meinung nach , trotz aller technischer Neuerungen, kaum ein anderes Spiel geschafft, die Beleuchtung so unglaublich atmosphärisch umzusetzen. Das Licht, die Farben, die Kontraste ... nahezu perfekt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


All diese Bilder habe ich im kleinen Rookie-Dorf ganz am Anfang im Startgebiet gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer ein paar verfallenen Häusern und kaputten Autos gibt es hier zwar nicht viel zu sehen, aber gerade von dieser Ästhetik lebt Stalker meiner Meinung nach auch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus erhöhter Position sieht man ein paar andere Stalker, die sich um ein Lagerfeuer versammelt haben, Gitarre spielen und sich gegenseitig auf ukrainisch (russisch?) die neusten Geschichten und Witze zu erzählen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man braucht wirklich nicht weit zu laufen, um ein schönes Motiv in diesem Spiel zu finden. Nicht selten reicht es sogar ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... einfach mal nach oben in den Himmel zu schauen. Einfach nur schön!

Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch sehr viel mehr Screenshots machen. Ob ich es dieses Mal durchspielen werde, weiß ich nicht, aber darauf kommt es mir auch nicht an. Ich bewege mich einfach unglaublich gern in dieser Spielwelt und erkunde jeden Winkel darin, auch wenn ich das schon einige Male getan habe.

Ich werde ein anderen Bilderhoster finden müssen, um das fünf Bilder Limit hier im Forum umgehen zu können.


----------



## Gast20180705 (31. Juli 2017)

Bin auch noch seit einem halben Jahr in der Call of Chernobyl Mod für Call of Pripyat versumpft. Mit ein paar Addons ist die Mod das absolute Stalker Erlebnis.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Juli 2017)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Bin auch noch seit einem halben Jahr in der Call of Chernobyl Mod für Call of Pripyat versumpft. Mit ein paar Addons ist die Mod das absolute Stalker Erlebnis.



Call of Chernobyl hab ich auch auf der Platte inkl. ein paar Mods für Waffen, Texturen usw. Aber irgendwas stört mich daran. Selbst, wenn ich die Wettereinstellungen auf "mostly good" oder so ähnlich stelle, ist es doch irgendwie ständig nur am regnen und die Farben wirken mir zu sehr entsättigt. Ich bin kein Fan davon, wenn per Post Processing die Spielwelt künstlich noch "verdüstert" wird. 

Davon abgesehen fehlt Call of Chernobyl (und auch Lost Alpha) ein ganz entscheidendes Element. Keine Ahnung, ob das Copyright-Gründe hat. Ich meine: Objektiv betrachtet ist Dirge for the Planet nicht einmal ein besonders gutes Lied, aber irgendwie verbinde ich das immer mit Shadow of Chernobyl und ohne geht es einfach nicht


----------



## Gast20180705 (31. Juli 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Call of Chernobyl hab ich auch auf der Platte inkl. ein paar Mods für Waffen, Texturen usw. Aber irgendwas stört mich daran. Selbst, wenn ich die Wettereinstellungen auf "mostly good" oder so ähnlich stelle, ist es doch irgendwie ständig nur am regnen und die Farben wirken mir zu sehr entsättigt. Ich bin kein Fan davon, wenn per Post Processing die Spielwelt künstlich noch "verdüstert" wird.
> 
> Davon abgesehen fehlt Call of Chernobyl (und auch Lost Alpha) ein ganz entscheidendes Element. Keine Ahnung, ob das Copyright-Gründe hat. Ich meine: Objektiv betrachtet ist Dirge for the Planet nicht einmal ein besonders gutes Lied, aber irgendwie verbinde ich das immer mit Shadow of Chernobyl und ohne geht es einfach nicht



Sicher, dass nicht ein Modaddon am Wetter Schuld ist? Bei mir ist da kein nennenswerter Unterschied. Dirge for Planet läuft auch ganz normal in der Bar oder hier und da mal auf einen der Radios bei Campingplätzen.

 Wird mal wieder Zeit Dark Valley zu besuchen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0HA-tMN1wE


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Juli 2017)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Sicher, dass nicht ein Modaddon am Wetter Schuld ist? Bei mir ist da kein nennenswerter Unterschied. Dirge for Planet läuft auch ganz normal in der Bar oder hier und da mal auf einen der Radios bei Campingplätzen.
> 
> Wird mal wieder Zeit Dark Valley zu besuchen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0HA-tMN1wE



Was Wetter angeht, hab ich nur das Hauptspiel Call of Pripyat und die Call of Chernobyl Mod installiert und halt in den Optionen für das Wetter (die mit der Mod dazugekommen sind) das Wetter auf "mostly good" oder so ähnlich gestellt. Und zur Musik: Kann sein, dass das Lied doch vorkommt.  Bei Sidorovich hab ich's jedenfalls nicht gehört. Hab die Mod aber auch nur wenige (ingame) Tage gespielt, da mir das Sandbox-Konzept zwar generell gefallen hat, aber die hohe Respawnrate und der Zufallsfaktor nicht wirklich gefallen haben. Ich werde wohl beim Hauptspiel mit Zone Reclamation Project bleiben und ein paar Textur- und Shadermods. 

Auch wenn ich irgendwie doch leicht Lust auf Lost Alpha hätte. Aber die Performance ist einfach nur böse, unabhängig von meinen Grafikeinstellungen. Auf meinem alten i5 2500k mit GTX 570 lief es genauso "gut", wie jetzt mit nem Ryzen und ner GTX 1070. Das Problem da ist aber auch nicht wirklich die Framerate, sondern irgendwas anderes. Frametime evtl. Idealerweise sollte bei 60 fps jeder Frame 1/60 Sekunde angezeigt werden, aber das fühlt sich in Lost Alpha extrem unregelmäßig an.

Interessantes Lied  Zum Schluss musste ich zurückspulen um zu prüfen, ob das Lied nicht schon die ganze Zeit englisch war und ich nur einfach nichts verstanden habe. War dann aber beruhigt, dass es offenbar doch russisch oder sowas war.


----------



## Gast20180705 (31. Juli 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> snip.



Ohja die Lost Alpha ist so ein Haufen technischer Müll, aber das Mapping war gut Hatte nochmal den Directors Cut dieses Jahr gespielt, aber es hatte sich ja echt null an den ursprünglichen Problemen geändert bzw wurde behoben.

Den Zufallsfaktor von CoC schätz ich tatsächlich am meisten, habe auch dahingehend relativ viele Modaddons drin, die die AI-Life, Fraktionsverhältnisse, Anomalien und Resourcenverteilung verbessern bzw. für meine Bedürfnisse interressanter gestalten. Das Waffenverhalten und das Kampfverhalten der KI habe ich dann selber überschrieben.

noch paar Alibiscreens mit "schönen" Wetter


----------



## Neawoulf (1. August 2017)

Mehr Stalker in verschiedenen Versionen. Hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden, welche Variante ich weiter spielen werde, aber es wird wohl ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen zwischen Original + ZRP Mod und Lost Alpha werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein kleiner Vergleich. Natürlich stimmen Uhrzeit und Wetterbedingungen nicht überein. Auch die Orte sind unterschiedlich und zumindest in Lost Alpha sind auch die meisten Gebäude andere, als im Original. Das hier ist übrigens das Original *Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl* mit ZRP Mod und ein paar geänderten Texturen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist *Call of Chernobyl*, eine Sandbox Mod, die über Stalker Call of Pripyat läuft und so ziemlich alles an Maps bietet, was alle drei Stalker Teile zusammen boten. Das Balancing gefällt mir aber nicht und es gibt viel zu schnelle Respawns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist *Lost Alpha*. Von der Spielwelt wahrscheinlich die schönste Variante. Dafür gibt es ein paar seltsame Story-Änderungen und die Beleuchtung und Performance sagen mir nicht so richtig zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal *Lost Alpha*. Irgendwie finde ich dieses Bild mit dem Hind Helicopter und dem Motion Blur Effekt ziemlich gelungen. Hab sowieso ne Schwäche für die klobigen Militärmaschinen aus Soviet-Zeiten. Nicht für deren Zweck, nur für die Maschinen an sich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz dreist reingemogelt noch ein Screenshot aus *rFactor 2*, bei dem ich gerade mit dem Honda NSX auf Oulton Park gefahren bin. Nächste Woche gibt's da evtl. ein Online-Rennen und ich fahre unvorbereitet wie sau. Schöne Strecke, viele Details, wie Imbissbuden oder animierte Karussells.





RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Ohja die Lost Alpha ist so ein Haufen technischer Müll, aber das Mapping war gut Hatte nochmal den Directors Cut dieses Jahr gespielt, aber es hatte sich ja echt null an den ursprünglichen Problemen geändert bzw wurde behoben.



Eben die erweiterten Maps sind auch der Grund, warum es mich irgendwie gerade doch in Richtung Lost Alpha zieht, auch wenn mich stilistisch und von der Performance her eher Shadow of Chernobyl + ZRP Mod reizt. Call of Chernobyl werde ich wohl lassen, da mir das Balancing ein wenig zu random ist und die Respawns viel zu regelmäßig und zu schnell kommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. August 2017)

Rime




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. August 2017)

Ach mit dem Fotomodus der PS-Exclusivspiele kann man so schön Schabernack treiben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. August 2017)

Die Säulen der Erde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2017)

... Tom Builder, lang lang ist's her als ich die Bücher gelesen hab. 

Wie ist das Spiel?


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. August 2017)

Ganz gut, Bub. Ich kenn allerdings weder die Bücher noch den TV-Mehrteiler. Viel Dialoge, die mich aber bei der Stange gehalten haben, nur sehr wenig Rätsel, wenig Adventurekrams (meistens hat man nur 2-3 Sachen im Inventar, bei denen recht schnell deutlich wird, wo man sie benutzen muss). Im Grunde eine Geschichte, durch die man sich durchklickt, aber mit deutlich wenig Quicktimekrams als bei Telltale. Mir gefielen die Sprecher, und die Atmosphäre, besonders das Grafikdesign. Das einzig nervige ist jetzt das warten auf die nächste Veröffentlichung. Vielleicht geb ich mir den Rest erst, wenn alles komplett ist. Ich mag diesen Episodenmist nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2017)

Heute ist ne neue Mod für *Assetto Corsa* erschienen: Der erste Teil der Need for Speed Mod von A3DR, der den Lamborghini Diablo VT und den Ferrari 512 TR enthält. Der Modder hat außerdem vor, sämtliche weitere Autos aus dem ersten Need for Speed Teil für Assetto Corsa umzusetzen. Vorfreude ist definitiv vorhanden. Die Fahrphysik ist sehr gut und die 3d-Modelle gehören mit zum besten, was ich überhaupt in irgend einem Rennspiel bisher gesehen habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie es sich gehört hab ich beide Autos natürlich erst einmal auf der Nordschleife ausprobiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Diablo VT ist mit seinem Allradantrieb etwas leichter zu fahren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Ferrari ist ein wenig zickiger. Allgemein zwar gutmütig, ein bisschen weniger untersteuernd, als der Lamborghini. Aber wehe, das Heck rutscht weg. Dann sind schnelle Reaktionen nötig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Optisch sind beide Autos unglaublich detailliert modelliert. Egal ob Details im Innenraum oder außen, wie Herstellerlogos, Schriftzüge usw., alles ist dreidimensional.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was man unter anderem auf diesem Screenshot erahnen kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. September 2017)

Da Project CARS 2 in den Startlöchern steht, dachte ich mir, ich schaue nochmal in Teil 1 rein. Und ich muss sagen: Trotz der teilweise merkwürdigen Physik und des miesen Force Feedbacks macht es durchaus Spaß. Wenn diese beiden Punkte verbessert werden, könnte Teil 2 eine richtig gute Rennsimulation werden. Nicht ganz auf dem Niveau von rFactor 2, Automobilista und Assetto Corsa, aber mit viel Abwechslung, massig Immersion und hoffentlich auch tollen Online-Rennen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst ging es im britischen Aston Martin DBR1 auf die britische Rennstrecke Cadwell Park. Das Wetter war zwar nicht besonders britisch, die Lichtstimmung dennoch sehr schön.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach ging es weiter mit dem BAC Mono nach Brands Hatch. Der leichte Regen wirkte sehr britisch und auch das britische Auto auf der britischen Strecke hat Spaß gemacht. Ein sehr britischer Renn- bzw. Trackday-Abend heute. Zeit für eine Tasse Tee.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Grafik lässt sich auch heute noch sehen. Einige Leute meckern zwar, dass Project CARS 2 in den Videos kaum besser aussehen würde, als Teil 1, aber mal ehrlich: Muss es das denn?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke nicht. Das Spiel sieht (bis das Flackern einiger Texturen und der miesen Kantenglättung im VR-Modus) auch heute noch top aus und im Kern kommt es ja auch erstmal auf die inneren Werte an. Und in dem Punkt soll Teil 2 ja sowieso deutlich besser werden, als Teil 1. Vorfreude ist definitiv vorhanden!


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. September 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Einige Leute meckern zwar, dass Project CARS 2 in den Videos kaum besser aussehen würde, als Teil 1, aber mal ehrlich: Muss es das denn?


Ja. WArum denn überhaupt sonst einen zweiten Teil machen? Der Nacholger wurde viel zu schnell angekündigt, man hätte problemlos den ersten Teil noch über Jahre hinweg ausbauen und verbessern können. Ist ja bei AC auch nicht anders.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. September 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ja. WArum denn überhaupt sonst einen zweiten Teil machen? Der Nacholger wurde viel zu schnell angekündigt, man hätte problemlos den ersten Teil noch über Jahre hinweg ausbauen und verbessern können. Ist ja bei AC auch nicht anders.



Wie gesagt: Hauptsächlich, um die vermurkste Physik und das Force Feedback zu verbessern. Aber es ist ja auch nicht so, dass Project CARS 2 genauso aussieht, wie Teil 1. Es wurde durchaus einiges verbessert: Beleuchtung, Wettereffekte, Baumdarstellung. Aber es gibt halt keinen gigantischen Grafikvorsprung. Forza 7 z. B. wird, was viele Dinge angeht, vermutlich in einer anderen Liga spielen, aber das trifft halt auch auf das Budget zu.

Mehr Project CARS:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2017)

Noch meinem erfolgreichen "Run", wusste ich grad mal nix besseres zu tun, als einfach mal drauf loszufliegen.
Ok, zuerst wae Sightseeing angesagt. Wollte endlich mal Ruinen der Guardians mit eigenen Augen anschauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach gings einfach weiter.
Irgendwann kam mir die Idee, dass man auch "Colonia" irgendwann mal gesehen haben muss.
Dafür sin "ein paar" Sprünge notwendig.
Aber egal. Dazwischen Systeme erforschen und Mineralien sammeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz wichtig: Auftanken!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazwischen eine schöne Bräune holen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber man fühlt sich schon irgendwie einsam.
Ist wirklich komisch, zu wissen, dass da kein anderer Spieler je rum gekurvt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. September 2017)

Forza Motorsport 7 Demo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Renntruck mit über 5000 Nm Drehmoment ... was könnte mehr Spaß machen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig: Ein Nissan GT-R GT500 auf dem Nürburgring. Dieses Event hat mir in der Demo am besten gefallen, was ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... unter anderem an den sehr schönen Lichtstimmungen liegt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünschte, ein rFactor 2, Assetto Corsa oder Automobilista würde solche Lichtstimmungen bieten. Grafisch meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand das schönste Rennspiel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Porsche 911 GT2 RS und die Dubaistrecke sehen auch gut aus. Allerdings gefällt mir die Strecke vom Verlauf her nicht so wirklich und der Porsche fährt sich sehr merkwürdig. Selbst die härtesten Karren in diversen Hardcore-Simulationen finde ich leichter zu fahren.


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2017)

Forza sieht schon seeehr hübsch aus. Hab ich gestern auch mal getestet.


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2017)

Forza sieht verdammt gut aus und, das beste, läuft auch superb flüssig.

Nur irgendwie ist das Fahrverhalten, bin die zwei Runden mit dem Porsche gefahren, ... merkwürdig. Forza 2 hatte ein wirklich sehr gutes und nachvollziehbares, für Konsolen schon sehr simulationslastiges, Fahrverhalten.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2017)

Everspace schreit gerade dazu Screenshots zu machen :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. September 2017)

Und mehr Rennspielkram (ich weiß, meine Posts sind etwas einseitig, was das angeht  ):

Project Cars 2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Honda 2 and 4 Concept ist ein interessantes Auto. Das Auto ist klein und leicht und die Sitzposition kann einem schon mal ein wenig Angst machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man auf der Nordschleife durch's Karussell brettert, kann man theoretisch mit dem Ellbogen den Asphalt berühren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht, dass ich den Wunsch hätte, das auszuprobieren. Der Honda 2 and 4 Concept ist auf jeden Fall ein lustiges kleines Auto für die Rennstrecke. Vergleichbar mit Trackday Toys wie dem Ariel Atom, KTM X-Bow oder BAC Mono.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit seiner tief brüllenden Bösartigkeit ist der Panoz Esperante GTR-1 ein nahezu perfektes Beispiel einer Schwiegermutter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es gibt einen entscheidenden Unterschied: Männer haben eine Menge Spaß mit diesem Ding. Bisher eines der besten Autos, die ich bisher in PCars 2 ausprobiert habe, was Physik, Force Feedback und Fahrspaß angeht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. September 2017)

XIII




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2017)

PC2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. September 2017)

Ruiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samuraifox (3. Oktober 2017)

Anlässlich des 25. Jubiläums der PCGAMES. Wie würden unsere Spiele heute aussehen, wenn wir immer noch bei 1024*768 Pixeln spielen müssten. Wohlgemerkt nur die Auflösung nicht die Technik. Da habe ich alles rausgeholt, was in den Einstellungen drin war.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Oktober 2017)

Forza 7

was ein heißer Ofen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (4. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber man fühlt sich schon irgendwie einsam.
> Ist wirklich komisch, zu wissen, dass da kein anderer Spieler je rum gekurvt ist.



Sowas kann das Spiel echt gut. Als ich von einer längeren Forschungsreise in die "Bubble" zurückkehrte, und sich schrittweise zunächst mit Signalquellen und Navigationsbojen, sowie anschließend mit Raumschiffen und Raumstationen erstmals nach vielen Tagen wieder die Rückkehr in die Zivilization andeutete; es fühlte sich an wie wenn man wirklich einige Tage mit dem Auto verreist war, dann nach Hause zurückkehrt, und vertraute Landschaften, Gebäude und Schilder sieht. Das Kopfkino ist groß in ED.


----------



## svd (4. Oktober 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> XIII
> [...]



Ach, da wärst du, mit dem jetzigen Wissensstand, der einzige gewesen, der meine damalige Frage hätte beantworten können, hehe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Ausblick auf den nächsten Urlaub in knapp drei Wochen. Ich bezweifle aber, dass wir einen ähnlich guten Ausblick haben werden.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2017)

... vor allem ist *die* Mauer deutlich überlaufener als auf deinem Screenshot! 

Euch einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2017)

also man kann nur immer wieder staunen wie schön die Autos bei Forza aussehen, egal ob Motorsport oder Horizon 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:

abseits der Strecke bröckelt der Lack aber dann schon deutlich im Vergleich, auch bei den Deko-Autos die halt irgendwo rumstehen. Kein Vergleich zu den InGame Wägen, nicht mal im Ansatz



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





das stört natürlich nicht, sollte aber fairerweise auch gesagt werden


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Oktober 2017)

*Star Wars: Battlefront II Beta*
nettes Easteregg auf Takadana: Die Slave 1
(die Facecam unten ist übrigens, weil ich da gerade gestreamt habe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2017)

rFactor 2

In Sachen Grafik muss sich rFactor 2 bei den detaillierten Autos nicht mehr vor anderen Rennspielen verstecken. Die 3d-Modelle der neuen Fahrzeuge sind sehr schön umgesetzt. Schwächen gibt es eigentlich nur bei einigen Effekten und den Streckendetails. Die sind allerdings auch sehr abhängig davon, wie viel Arbeit investiert wurde. Einige Strecken sind sehr schön, andere dagegen sehen aus, als wären sie 15 Jahre alt (manche von denen sind es auch und wurden nur für rF2 konvertiert).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das dickste Biest ist wohl der Bentley Continental GT3. Aber auch wenn er so aussieht: Er wiegt nicht nennenswert mehr, als die anderen GT3 Autos hat fast eine Tonne weniger auf den Rippen, als die Serienvariante. Unter der Haube steckt ein brummeliger V8 mit 4 Litern Hubraum, turboaufgeladen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der McLaren 650S GT3 ist vom Konzept her ein völlig anderes Auto, als der Bentley. Mittelmotor, flache Karosserie und ein übersichtliches Cockpit machen das Auto angenehm zu fahren. Auch hier steckt ein turboaufgeladener V8 unter der Haube, der mit 3,8 Litern nur wenig kleiner ausfällt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls einen V8 hat die Callaway Corvette GT3. Hier wurde der fehlende Turbolader durch mehr Hubraum (6,2 Liter) ersetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so langsam gewöhne ich mich auch an die Rückleuchten der C7 Generation der Corvette. Ein wenig vermisse ich die runden Rückleuchten älterer Generationen allerdings doch noch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Runde Rückleuchten sind beim Mercedes AMG GT3 kein Thema. Im Gegensatz zur Straßenversion steckt hier auch kein 4 Liter V8 Turbomotor unter der Haube, sondern der 6,2 Liter V8 Saugmotor aus dem älteren Mercedes SLS AMG.


----------



## Zybba (17. Oktober 2017)

Kennt ihr Nvidia Ansel?
Ist schon älter, aber ich hab jetzt zum ersten Mal davon gehört.
Damit kann man in *unterstützen Spielen* 360° Screenshots machen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Nvidia Ansel?
> Ist schon älter, aber ich hab jetzt zum ersten Mal davon gehört.
> Damit kann man in *unterstützen Spielen* 360° Screenshots machen.



Kenne ich. Ist nur schade, dass es von so wenigen Spielen unterstützt wird.


----------



## Zybba (17. Oktober 2017)

Jap, das Lineup ist echt mager.

Wobei die Liste nicht ganz up to date zu sein scheint. Zumindest Hellblade wird wohl auch unterstützt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Oktober 2017)

Meine Witcher-Screens, die hier irgendwo im Thread waren, hab ich auch mit Ansel gemacht.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Oktober 2017)

ELEX

Ich hab hier auch ein wenig mit SweetFX herumgespielt, da mir die Standardfarbpalette nicht so gut gefallen hat. Auf dem letzten Bild ist meine aktuelle Config zu sehen, davor waren die Farben ein wenig entsättigter. Auch die Tiefenunschärfe hab ich nach den ersten paar Spielstunden abgeschaltet. Wäre nur schön, wenn es eine Option gäb, dass die während der Dialoge aktiv bleibt, im eigentlichen Spiel aber aus ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Orans Kneipe ist einer der Treffpunkte der Berserker. Hier gibt es warmes Bier und kalte Schnauzen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Beleuchtung bei Nacht ist sehr atmosphärisch. Was dem Spiel an grafischen Details und PBR-Texturen fehlt, macht das Design auf jeden Fall wieder wett.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den ersten Spielstunden geht es in erster Linie um eines: Das Sterben. Wenn man nicht jeder Zeit speichern könnte, hätte Dark Souls hier auf jeden Fall eine würdigen Konkurrenten, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht. Vorsicht ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, wenn man die Wildnis erkundet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ist mit schönen Lichtreflexionen zu rechnen. Ich bin noch ziemlich am Anfang des Spiels (kriege noch immer überall was auf's Maul, trotz NPC-Begleiter) und frage mich, ob die Spielwelt überall so schön designt sein wird. Ab hier hab ich auch die Tiefenunschärfe abgeschaltet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Treppen hinauf zu Orans Kneipe. Wie ich oben schon schrieb, hab ich meine SweetFX Einstellungen nochmal überarbeitet und aktuell sieht gefällt mir das Ergebnis ziemlich gut.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Oktober 2017)

*Super Mario Oddysey*
kleiner Auszug, hab über 450 Bilder gemacht gestern Abend/Nacht, als ich das durchgespielt habe 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. November 2017)

Doom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ELEX
> 
> Ich hab hier auch ein wenig mit SweetFX herumgespielt, da mir die Standardfarbpalette nicht so gut gefallen hat. Auf dem letzten Bild ist meine aktuelle Config zu sehen, davor waren die Farben ein wenig entsättigter. Auch die Tiefenunschärfe hab ich nach den ersten paar Spielstunden abgeschaltet. Wäre nur schön, wenn es eine Option gäb, dass die während der Dialoge aktiv bleibt, im eigentlichen Spiel aber aus ist.[...]


... das letzte Bild sieht echt ziemlich gut aus von den verwendeten Einstellungen! 

Magst du uns bitte die Config zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Neawoulf (2. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das letzte Bild sieht echt ziemlich gut aus von den verwendeten Einstellungen!
> 
> Magst du uns bitte die Config zur Verfügung stellen?



Mache ich. Ich schaue heute Abend mal, ob ich die Config-Datei irgendwo hochladen kann. Allerdings bastel ich ab und zu auch daran rum, kann also sein, dass es nicht mehr ganz so aussieht, wie auf den Screenshots, die ich am 20.10. gepostet habe.

*edit*

Folgendes in die Datei SweetFX_settings.txt kopieren. Die Version, die ich nutze, ist _ReShade 2.0.3 with SweetFX 2.0_. Funktioniert sicherlich aber auch mit aktuelleren Versionen.



```
/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Description                           /
  '------------------------------------------------------------/

Game:
Preset: 
SweetFX: v2.0 Preview 8 by CeeJay.dk
API hook: Reshade by Crosire

This is a preview release meant to allow users to beta test SweetFXs 2.0 new injector called ReShade.
More features, bugfixes and performance optimizations will come before release.

Hope you enjoy SweetFX and ReShade.
 - CeeJay.dk
 
   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Choose effects                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// Effects are listed in the order that they are applied.
// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_ASCII         	0 //[0 or 1] Ascii : Converts the image to Ascii-art.
#define USE_CARTOON       	0 //[0 or 1] Cartoon : "Toon"s the image.
#define USE_SMAA         		1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the SMAA technique.
#define USE_FXAA          	0 //[0 or 1] FXAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the FXAA technique.
#define USE_EXPLOSION     	0 //[0 or 1] Explosion : Scatters the pixels, making the image look fuzzy.
#define USE_CA            	0 //[0 or 1] Chromatic Aberration : Mimics the look of a cheap camera lens, by distorting the colors.
#define USE_ADVANCED_CRT  	0 //[0 or 1] Advanced CRT : Simulates an old CRT TV display. (has a very high performance cost)
#define USE_PIXELART_CRT  	0 //[0 or 1] PixelArt CRT : Scanlines for pixel art (high performance cost)
#define USE_BLOOM         	0 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR           	0 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN   	1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Sharpens the image.
#define USE_LENS_DISTORTION 0 //[0 or 1] Cubic Lens Distortion : Distorts the lens cubicly. (WIP)

#define USE_NOSTALGIA       0 //[0 or 1] Nostalgia : Remember when you played that game you always played on that first system of yours? You don't? Well here is a reminder.
#define USE_LEVELS        	0 //[0 or 1] Levels : Sets a new black and white point. This increases contrast but causes clipping. Use Curves instead if you want to avoid that.
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR   	0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR2    0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR 2 : Yet another Technicolor effect - not sure if this stays or not. Let me know if you like it.
#define USE_DPX          		0 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_MONOCHROME    	0 //[0 or 1] Monochrome : Monochrome makes the colors disappear.
#define USE_COLORMATRIX   	0 //[0 or 1] Color Matrix : Allows color modification using a user-defined color matrix.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 	1 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights.
#define USE_TONEMAP       	1 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE      	1 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES        	1 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA         	0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE      	0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_FILMGRAIN     	0 //[0 or 1] Film Grain : Adds film grain to the image.
#define USE_DITHER        	0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_BORDER        	0 //[0 or 1] Border : Can be used to create letterbox borders around the image.
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN   	0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode. (Only partially working right now)

#define USE_TRANSITION    	0 //[0 or 1] Transition : Shows a welcome screen and then transitions to the regularly scheduled programming

#define USE_DEPTH         	0 //[0 or 1] Depth : Enables the possibility to display the depth buffer - You will still need to toogle it on/off with (*) in-game

#define USE_CUSTOM        	0 //[0 or 1] Custom : Write your own shader by editing custom.h, and then enable it here.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                         Ascii settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Ascii_input_image                         1   //[1 or 2] 1 = Color buffer, 2 = Depth buffer.
#define Ascii_spacing                             1   //[0 to 9] Determines the spacing between characters. I feel 1 to 3 looks best.

#define Ascii_font                                2   //[1 or 2] 1 = 5x5 font, 2 = 3x5 font
#define Ascii_font_color       float3(255, 255, 255)  //[0 to 255, 0 to 255, 0 to 255] What color the font should be. In integer RGB colors.
#define Ascii_background_color float3(0, 0, 0)        //[0 to 255, 0 to 255, 0 to 255] What color the background should be. In integer RGB colors.
#define Ascii_swap_colors                         0   //Swaps the font and background color when you are too lazy to edit the settings above (I know I am)

#define Ascii_invert_brightness                   0   //[0 or 1] 
#define Ascii_font_color_mode                     1   //[0 to 2] 0 = font_color, 1 = image color, 2 = colorized grayscale
 

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  SMAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define SMAA_THRESHOLD              0.10  //[0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold. If SMAA misses some edges try lowering this slightly. I prefer between 0.08 and 0.12.
#define SMAA_DEPTH_THRESHOLD        0.001 //[0.001 to 0.100] Depth edge detection threshold. Same as above but for the depth edge detection. This can go insanely low and still look good.
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS         16  //[0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG     6  //[0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING           0  //[0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners. 0 seems to affect fine text the least so it's the default.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define SMAA_EDGE_DETECTION            2  //[1|2|3] 1 = Luma edge detection, 2 = Color edge detection, 3 = Depth edge detection
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND     0  //[0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.
                                          //Enable this only if you use a Geforce 7xxx series or older card, or a Radeon X1xxx series or older card.

// -- SMAA Predication settings --
#define SMAA_PREDICATION               0  //[0 or 1] Enables predication which uses BOTH the color and the depth texture for edge detection to more accurately detect edges.
#define SMAA_PREDICATION_THRESHOLD 0.001  // Threshold to be used in the depth buffer.                                      
#define SMAA_PREDICATION_SCALE       2.0  // How much to scale the global threshold used for luma or color edge detection when using predication
#define SMAA_PREDICATION_STRENGTH    0.4  // How much to locally decrease the threshold.

// -- Debug SMAA settings --
#define SMAA_DEBUG_OUTPUT             0  //[0 to 4] 0 = Normal, 1 = edgesTex, 2 = blendTex, 3 = areaTex, 4 = searchTex - Only for troubleshooting. Users don't need to mess with this. 


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  FXAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET          9  //[1 to 9] Choose the quality preset. 9 is the highest quality.
#define fxaa_Subpix               0.000  //[0.000 to 1.000] Choose the amount of sub-pixel aliasing removal. Higher values makes the image softer/blurrier.
#define fxaa_EdgeThreshold        0.166  //[0.000 to 1.000] Edge detection threshold. The minimum amount of local contrast required to apply algorithm. Similar to SMAA_THRESHOLD
#define fxaa_EdgeThresholdMin     0.000  //[0.000 to 1.000] Darkness threshold. Pixels darker than this are not processed in order to increase performance.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     Explosion settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Explosion_Radius     2.0         //[0.2 to 100.0] Amount of effect you want.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                 Chromatic Aberration settings               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Chromatic_shift float2(2.5,-0.5) //[-100.0 to 100.0, -100.00 to 100.0] Distance (X,Y) in pixels to shift the color components.
                                         //For a slightly blurred look try fractional values (.5) between two pixels.
#define Chromatic_strength   1.0         //Adjust the strength of the effect.



   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Cartoon settings                       /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define CartoonPower         1.5     //[0.1 to 10.0] Amount of effect you want.
#define CartoonEdgeSlope     1.5     //[0.1 to 8.0] Raise this to filter out fainter edges. You might need to increase the power to compensate. Whole numbers are faster.


   /*----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                    Advanced CRT settings                   /
  '----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define CRTAmount            1.00    //[0.00 to 1.00]  Amount of CRT effect you want

#define CRTResolution        2.0     //[1.0 to 8.0]    Input size coefficent (low values gives the "low-res retro look"). Default is 1.2
#define CRTgamma             2.2     //[0.0 to 4.0]    Gamma of simulated CRT (default 2.2)
#define CRTmonitorgamma      2.4     //[0.0 to 4.0]    Gamma of display monitor (typically 2.2 is correct)
#define CRTBrightness        1.2     //[1.0 to 3.0]    Used to boost brightness a little. Default is 1.0
#define CRTScanlineIntensity 2.0     //[2.0 to 4.0]    Scanlines intensity (use integer values preferably). Default is 2.0
#define CRTScanlineGaussian  1       //[0 or 1]        Use the "new nongaussian scanlines bloom effect". Default is on

#define CRTCurvature         1       //[[0 or 1]          "Barrel effect" enabled (1) or off (0)
#define CRTCurvatureRadius   2.0     //[0.0 to 2.0]       Curvature Radius (only effective when Curvature is enabled). Default is 1.5
#define CRTCornerSize        0.0100  //[0.0000 to 0.0020] Higher values, more rounded corner. Default is 0.001
#define CRTDistance          2.00    //[0.00 to 4.00]     Simulated distance from viewer to monitor. Default is 2.00
#define CRTAngleX            0.00    //[-0.20 to 0.20]    Tilt angle in radians (X coordinates)
#define CRTAngleY           -0.15    //[-0.20 to 0.20]    Tilt angle in radians (Y coordinates). (Value of -0.15 gives the 'arcade tilt' look)
#define CRTOverScan          1.00    //[1.00 to 1.10]     Overscan (e.g. 1.02 for 2% overscan). Default is 1.01
#define CRTOversample        0       //[0 or 1]           Enable 3x oversampling of the beam profile (warning : performance hit)

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                         Pixel Art CRT                       /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

// -- Emulated input resolution --
#define PixelArtCRT_resolution_mode 1 //[1 or 2] 1 = Ratio, 2 = Fixed resolution
#define PixelArtCRT_resolution_ratio (1.0/4.0)   //
#define PixelArtCRT_fixed_resolution float2(320.0,160.0)  //

// -- Hardness --
#define PixelArtCRT_hardScan -24.0  // Hardness of scanline : -8.0 = soft, -16.0 = medium
#define PixelArtCRT_hardPix  -24.0  // Hardness of pixels in scanline : -2.0 = soft, -4.0 = hard

// -- Display warp --
#define PixelArtCRT_warp float2(1.0/64.0,1.0/24.0) // Display warp : 0.0 = none , 1.0/8.0 = extreme

// -- Type of shadow mask --
#define PixelArtCRT_ShadowMask 3 // Type of shadow mask : 1 = Very compressed TV style shadow mask, 2 = Aperture-grille, 3 = Stretched VGA style shadow mask, 4 = VGA style shadow mask

// -- Amount of shadow mask --
#define PixelArtCRT_maskDark  0.5 //
#define PixelArtCRT_maskLight 1.5 //

// -- Falloff shape --
#define PixelArtCRT_shape 3.0 // Falloff shape : 1.0 = exp(x), 1.25 = in between, 2.0  = gaussian, 3.0  = more square

// -- Amp signal --
#define PixelArtCRT_overdrive 1.25 //

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Bloom settings                        /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define BloomThreshold      20.25    //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower           1.446   //[0.000 to 8.000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth           0.0142  //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        HDR settings                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define HDRPower             1.30    //[0.00 to 8.00] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2              0.87    //[0.00 to 8.00] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     LumaSharpen settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 0.65   //[0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp    0.040  //[0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 2        //[1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias 1.0  //[0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
                         //I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.

// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen 0   //[0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

   /*----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Notalgia settings                     /
  '----------------------------------------------------------*/
//Nothing here yet, but you will get to set the palette to use and toggle dithering, and maybe pixelate the image .. once the effect is done.
//For now it just displays the image with a C64 palette

   /*----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Levels settings                      /
  '----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Levels_black_point 16     //[0 to 255] The black point is the new black - literally. Everything darker than this will become completely black. Default is 16.0
#define Levels_white_point 235    //[0 to 255] The new white point. Everything brighter than this becomes completely white. Default is 235.0

//Colors between the two points will stretched, which increases contrast, but details above and below the points are lost (this is called clipping).

// -- Debug settings --
#define Levels_highlight_clipping 0 //[0 or 1] Highlight the pixels that clip. Red = Some detail is lost in the highlights, Yellow = All detail is lost in the highlights,
                                    //         Blue = Some detail is lost in the shadows, Cyan = All detail is lost in the shadows.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      TECHNICOLOR settings                   /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount        0.40 //[0.00 to 1.00]
#define TechniPower         4.00 //[0.00 to 8.00]
#define redNegativeAmount   0.88 //[0.00 to 1.00]
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.00 to 1.00]
#define blueNegativeAmount  0.88 //[0.00 to 1.00]

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     TECHNICOLOR 2 settings                  /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Technicolor2_Red_Strength 	0.2		//[0.05 to 1.0] Color Strength of Red channel. Higher means darker and more intense colors.	
#define Technicolor2_Green_Strength 0.2		//[0.05 to 1.0] Color Strength of Green channel. Higher means darker and more intense colors.
#define Technicolor2_Blue_Strength 	0.2		//[0.05 to 1.0] Color Strength of Blue channel. Higher means darker and more intense colors.
#define Technicolor2_Brightness 	  1.0		//[0.5 to 1.5] Brightness Adjustment, higher means brighter image.
#define Technicolor2_Strength 		  1.0		//[0.0 to 1.0] Strength of Technicolor effect. 0.0 means original image.
#define Technicolor2_Saturation  	  0.7		//[0.0 to 1.5] Additional saturation control since technicolor tends to oversaturate the image.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Cineon DPX settings                   /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Red   8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Green 8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Blue  8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]

#define ColorGamma    2.5  //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation 3.0  //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC   0.36  //[0.60 to 0.20]
#define GreenC 0.36  //[0.60 to 0.20]
#define BlueC  0.34  //[0.60 to 0.20]

#define Blend 0.2    //[0.00 to 1.00] How strong the effect should be.


   /*------------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Monochrome settings                    /
  '------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Monochrome_conversion_values float3(0.21, 0.72, 0.07) //[0.00 to 1.00] Percentage of RGB to include (should sum up to 1.00)
#define Monochrome_color_saturation         0.00            //[0.00 to 2.00] Percentage of saturation to keep. Default is 0.00 , values above 1.00 boost saturation above normal.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Color Matrix settings                  /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
                              //  Red   Green   Blue
#define ColorMatrix_Red   float3(0.817, 0.183, 0.000) //[0.00 to 1.00] How much of Red, Green and Blue the new red value should contain   - Should sum to 1.000 if you don't wish to change the brightness
#define ColorMatrix_Green float3(0.333, 0.667, 0.000) //[0.00 to 1.00] How much of Red, Green and Blue the new green value should contain - Should sum to 1.000 if you don't wish to change the brightness
#define ColorMatrix_Blue  float3(0.000, 0.125, 0.875) //[0.00 to 1.00] How much of Red, Green and Blue the new blue value should contain  - Should sum to 1.000 if you don't wish to change the brightness

#define ColorMatrix_strength 1.0                      //Adjust the strength


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Lift Gamma Gain settings               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define RGB_Lift  float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.004)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue.
#define RGB_Gamma float3(1.020, 1.020, 1.023)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain  float3(1.010, 1.010, 1.011)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue

//Note that a value of 1.000 is a neutral setting that leave the color unchanged.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Tonemap settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma       1.010  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones. 1.000 is neutral. This setting does exactly the same as the one in Lift Gamma Gain, only with less control.

#define Exposure    0.000  //[-1.000 to 1.000] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation  -0.300  //[-1.000 to 1.000] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach      0.120  //[0.000 to 1.000] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog       0.150  //[0.000 to 1.000] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor float3(0.00, 0.12, 0.00) //[0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55] What color to remove - default is blue


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vibrance settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance     0.24  //[-1.00 to 1.00] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define Vibrance_RGB_balance float3(1.00, 1.00, 1.00) //[-10.00 to 10.00,-10.00 to 10.00,-10.00 to 10.00] A per channel multiplier to the Vibrance strength so you can give more boost to certain colors over others


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Curves settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Curves_mode        0 //[0|1|2] Choose what to apply contrast to. 0 = Luma, 1 = Chroma, 2 = both Luma and Chroma. Default is 0 (Luma)
#define Curves_contrast 0.10 //[-1.00 to 1.00] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula     12 //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11] The contrast s-curve you want to use.
                             //1 = Sine, 2 = Abs split, 3 = Smoothstep, 4 = Exp formula, 5 = Simplified Catmull-Rom (0,0,1,1), 6 = Perlins Smootherstep
                             //7 = Abs add, 8 = Techicolor Cinestyle, 9 = Parabola, 10 = Half-circles. 11 = Polynomial split.
                             //Note that Technicolor Cinestyle is practically identical to Sine, but runs slower. In fact I think the difference might only be due to rounding errors.
                             //I prefer 2 myself, but 3 is a nice alternative with a little more effect (but harsher on the highlight and shadows) and it's the fastest formula.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Sepia settings                       /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define ColorTone float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) //[0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower  0.11                    //[0.00 to 1.00] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower 0.58                    //[0.00 to 1.00] How much to tint the image


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Daltonize settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Daltonize_type 1    //[1|2|3] Type of colorblindness. 1 = Protanopia (missing red spectrum), 2 = Deuteranopia (missing green spectrum), 3 = Tritanopia (missing blue spectrum)

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Film Grain settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define FilmGrain_intensity 0.50 //[0.00 to 1.00] How visible the grain is. Higher is more visible.
#define FilmGrain_variance  0.40 //[0.00 to 1.00] Controls the variance of the gaussian noise. Lower values look smoother.
#define FilmGrain_SNR          6 //[0 to 16] Higher Signal-to-Noise Ratio values give less grain to brighter pixels. 0 disables this feature.

// -- Advanced Film Grain settings --
#define FilmGrain_mean     0.50 //[0.00 to 1.00] The average mean of the gaussian noise. Probably best kept at the middle value (0.50)

//A sideeffect of the Film Grain effect is that it also dithers the screen.
//You don't need both the Film Grain and the Dither effect enabled at the same time.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vignette settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define VignetteType       1  //[1|2|3] 1 = Original, 2 = New, 3 = TV style
#define VignetteRatio   1.00  //[0.15 to 6.00]  Sets a width to height ratio. 1.00 (1/1) is perfectly round, while 1.60 (16/10) is 60 % wider than it's high.
#define VignetteRadius  1.00  //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -1.00  //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope      2  //[2 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500)  //[0.000 to 1.000, 0.000 to 1.000] Center of effect for VignetteType 1. 2 and 3 do not obey this setting.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Dither settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define dither_method      1  //[1 or 2] 1 = Ordered dithering (very good and very fast), 2 = Random dithering (different but slightly slower dithering)

//Note that the patterns used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Border settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define border_width float2(0,1)        //[0 to 2048, 0 to 2048] (X,Y)-width of the border. Measured in pixels. If this is set to 0,0 then the border_ratio will be used instead
#define border_ratio float(2.35 / 1.0)  //[0.1000 to 10.0000] Set the desired ratio for the visible area. You MUST use floating point - Integers do not work right.
                                        //Examples that work: (1680.0 / 1050.0), (16.0 / 10.0), (1.6) Examples that does NOT work right: (1680 / 1050), (16 / 10)
#define border_color float3(180, 0, 0)  //[0 to 255, 0 to 255, 0 to 255] What color the border should be. In integer RGB colors, meaning 0,0,0 is black and 255,255,255 is full white.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     Splitscreen settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define splitscreen_mode   1  //[1|2|3|4|5|6]  1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split, 6 = Curvy vertical 50/50 split

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                          Transition                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
  
#define Transition_time            5000  //[1 to 60000] Milliseconds the transition lasts (1000 milliseconds is 1 second)
#define Transition_texture "Winners_Dont_Use_Drugs.png" //["filename"] Filename for the texture to use. Put your custom textures in SweetFX/Textures/
#define Transition_texture_width    720  //Image width.
#define Transition_texture_height   480  //Image height.
#define Transition_type     ImageFadeOut //Can be "FadeIn", "FadeOut", "CurtainOpen", "CurtainClose" or "ImageFadeOut"

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                            Depth                            /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Depth_z_near               0.01   //[0.00001 to 100000.0] Camera z near
#define Depth_z_far              100.00   //[0.00001 to 100000.0] Camera z far, must be further than the near value.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Custom settings                       /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define custom_strength  1.1 //[0.00 to 1.00] Adjust the strength of the effect
```


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. November 2017)

The Order: 1886




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und die Tafelrunde. Tolles Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2017)

Elex





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was dem Spiel an Texturqualität teilweise fehlt ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... machen die schönen Lichteffekte mehr als wett.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je nach Tageszeit und Ort wirkt das ganze extrem atmosphärisch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal aus einer anderen Perspektive.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innocence lost 





LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> The Order: 1886...und die Tafelrunde. Tolles Design.



The Order 1886 fand ich großartig. Hab's nicht komplett durchgespielt, da ich selbst keine PS4 habe, aber das Design, die Inszenierung, Atmosphäre usw. sind schon sehr geil. Gameplay war jetzt nicht sooo unfassbar komplex, aber das muss ja auch nicht. Für mich so eine Art Max Payne im Teslapunk Stil. Kurs, dramatisch, mitreißend und sehr atmosphärisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. November 2017)

*Star Wars: Battlefront II*
wieder ca. 250 Bilder gemacht während der Kampagne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achtung: Spoiler-Gefahr



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2017)

Das sieht schon sehr sehr lecker aus!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2017)

*Mass Effect: Andromeda*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paddi1232 (24. November 2017)

Mad Max liegt ca. seit Release auf meinem Pile of Shame... das ändert sich jetzt aber ^^ Und ich hab mich dann doch endlich dazu durchgerungen ReShade zu installieren... macht das Spiel tatsächlich um einiges besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paddi1232 (24. November 2017)

Teil 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2017)

Finde MadMax eh ein sehr tolles Game. Sollte man sich einfach mal gönnen. Ist ja oft in nem Sale.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. November 2017)

rFactor 2

Heute ist das Startpaket des offiziellen Formula E DLCs für rFactor 2 erschienen. Mit 9,74 EUR leider recht teuer dafür, dass es nur die Fahrzeuge (in 2018er Ausführungen inkl. offizieller Lackierungen) und den Hong Kong E-Prix Kurs gibt. Hab's mir trotzdem mal gegönnt und nach einigen Einstiegsschwierigkeiten (heftige Motorbremse wg. Energierückgewinnung, lässt sich aber einstellen) macht das Ding durchaus Spaß. Fährt sich völlig anders, als alles, was ich bisher so in Rennsimulationen gefahren bin.

Die Strecke könnte grafisch allerdings schöner sein. Zumindest die Skyline im Hintergrund ist ein wenig detailarm. Aber da rFactor 2 in erster Linie von seiner Fahrphysik lebt (und in dem Punkt gibt es derzeit wohl nichts besseres) kann ich damit leben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (28. November 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> rFactor 2
> 
> Heute ist das Startpaket des offiziellen Formula E DLCs für rFactor 2 erschienen. Mit 9,74 EUR leider recht teuer dafür, dass es nur die Fahrzeuge (in 2018er Ausführungen inkl. offizieller Lackierungen) und den Hong Kong E-Prix Kurs gibt. Hab's mir trotzdem mal gegönnt und nach einigen Einstiegsschwierigkeiten (heftige Motorbremse wg. Energierückgewinnung, lässt sich aber einstellen) macht das Ding durchaus Spaß. Fährt sich völlig anders, als alles, was ich bisher so in Rennsimulationen gefahren bin.



Oh, cool.
Bin seit einiger Zeit, neben F1 und MotoGP auch an FormelE interessiert.
Zumal nächstes Jahr, seit über 40 Jahren wieder ein Rundstreckenrennen durchgeführt wird (davor Verbot):
Zürich, FormelE


----------



## Neawoulf (29. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oh, cool.
> Bin seit einiger Zeit, neben F1 und MotoGP auch an FormelE interessiert.
> Zumal nächstes Jahr, seit über 40 Jahren wieder ein Rundstreckenrennen durchgeführt wird (davor Verbot):
> Zürich, FormelE



Es sollen auch noch mehr Strecken offiziell dazukommen, allerdings weiß ich da gerade keine Details. Aber wenn die Lizenz da ist, hoffe ich einfach mal, dass alle kommen, was dann sicherlich auch Zürich einschließen wird.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. November 2017)

Alter Ego




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (1. Dezember 2017)

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Dezember 2017)

Ryse - Son of Rome





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eines der Highlights des Spiels ist generell die Architektur. Ich liebe diesen altertümlichen Kram.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein anderes Highlight ist generell die Action und die Inszenierung. Natürlich gibt es hier maximal Hollywood-"Realismus", aber es ist ja auch ein spielbarer Actionfilm. Daher passt das.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Don't kill me, i'm unarmed!"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt für Schritt werden die Befestigungen an der "Barbaren" eingenommen. Verluste gibt es viele auf beiden Seiten. Die Szene erinnert ein wenig an eine römische Version von Saving Private Ryan.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht überall ist es düster und nass. Es gibt auch schöne Natur im Spiel. Leider ist die Bewegungsfreiheit ein wenig eingeschränkt. Das Spiel ist sehr linear. Anders wäre diese Grafikpracht damals (2013) aber wohl auch nicht auf den Konsolen möglich gewesen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich mag antike Settings. Auch wenn Ryse of Rome kein Open World ist und eher auf cineaistische Eindrücke setzt und nicht so hohen Tiefgang mag ich das Spiel.

Aus dem Grund mag ich auch Origins sehr. Das alte Ägypten zieht mich voll in seinen Bann.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich mag antike Settings. Auch wenn Ryse of Rome kein Open World ist und eher auf cineaistische Eindrücke setzt und nicht so hohen Tiefgang mag ich das Spiel.
> 
> Aus dem Grund mag ich auch Origins sehr. Das alte Ägypten zieht mich voll in seinen Bann.



Origins würde mich evtl. auch noch reizen, auch wenn mir persönlich die typische Ubisoft-Open World ein wenig zum Halse raushängt (GPS-Gaming). Aber Origins soll in dem Punkt ja ein wenig besser sein. An den Assassin's Creed Spielen stört mich nur immer ein wenig der SciFi/Animus Kram, der einen irgendwie immer ein wenig aus der historischen Zeit herausreißt und einen daran erinnert, dass man eben nur Erinnerungen nachspielt. Ein rein historisches Setting ist mir da dann doch lieber.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2017)

Dark Souls 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2017)

The Talos Principle VR

Für mich das beste 1st Person Puzzlespiel seit Legend of Grimrock 2 (tatsächlich ist das Original weniger als zwei Monate nach Legend of Grimrock 2 erschienen, aber damals ist es irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lichtstimmungen sind je nach Level ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... einfach nur verdammt schön.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Level gibt es abwechselnd Regen und Sonne.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben römischen Ruinen gibt es auch ägyptische Level zu erkunden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Gebäude ist für eine ganze Weile die "Heimat" des Spielers, von wo aus es teilweise offensichtliche, teilweise versteckte Wege in andere Level gibt.Alles in allem finde ich das Rätseldesign und all die Details im Spiel einfach nur wunderschön umgesetzt. Der VR-Support funktioniert perfekt, die Performance ist gut, allerdings werden nicht alle VR-Möglichkeiten genutzt (z. B. Hebel von Hand umlegen anstatt einfach nur drauf zu zeigen zu zu klicken). Aber damit kann ich leben, immerhin wurde das Spiel damals als "Pfannenkuchen"-Version für den Monitor entwickelt und erst einige Jahre später für VR umgesetzt.

Was das Spiel aber wirklich besonders macht, sind die vielen philosophischen Gedankengänge, die Texten in den Computerterminals gelesen werden können. Das Spiel bietet Tiefe nicht nur in Form von dreidimensionaler Darstellung.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2017)

*Star Wars: Battlefront 2
"Wiedergeburt"*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

SW BF2 ist echt ein Grafikporno. Ist das PS, XBOX oder PC ?


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> SW BF2 ist echt ein Grafikporno. Ist das PS, XBOX oder PC ?



ist von der PS4


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2017)

und gleich das nächste Grafik-Brett, von dem ich es so gar nicht erwartet hätte, dass das Spiel so gut aussieht (und auch die Geschichte war cool)



*Planet of the Apes: Last Frontier (PS4)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Januar 2018)

The Invisible Hours

Nikola Tesla hat sich ein Haus auf einem Felsen gekauft und lädt sieben Gäste zu sich ein. Kurz vor Ankunft des letzten Gastes am späten Abend wird er während eines Sturmes ermordet. Wer ist es gewesen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nikila Tesla ist tot, aber seine Erfindungen sind überall auf der kleinen Insel zu finden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein erster Verdächtiger ist schnell gefunden, doch ist er es wirklich gewesen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Invisible Hours ist kein Spiel, sondern eine Art Virtual Reality Theaterstück im Agatha Christie Stil, bei dem alle Akteure über die Handlung hinweg überall beobachtet werden können. Viele Ereignisse spielen sich parallel zueinander ab und jeder hat etwas zu verbergen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Einrichtung des Hauses hat Stil. Dank Unreal Engine sieht alles auch ziemlich nett aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Beleuchtung draußen und auf dem Dach des Hauses wirkt sehr atmosphärisch.The Invisible Hours mag kein Grafikhammer sein und schon gar kein Gameplay-Gigant (es gibt schlicht keines. Außer alle Akteure zu beobachten und Dokumente lesen gibt es nichts zutun), aber die Story, die Atmosphäre, das gesamte Artdesign und die Qualität der Dialoge (übrigens auch auf Deutsch verfügbar) machen einfach Spaß, trotz (oder gerade wegen?) all der Klischees.

Und für mich, der ohnehin auf alles steht, was im Steampunk/Teslapunk/Dieselpunkstil gehalten ist, ist es ein gefundenes Fressen. Ich wünschte, es gäbe mehr Spiele und Filme mit so einem Setting.


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2018)

Gleich mal auf meine Wunschliste setzten. Ein Spiel ohne Stress, dafür mit Atmosphäre, wie mir scheint. Danke!


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ein Spiel ohne Stress, dafür mit Atmosphäre, wie mir scheint. Danke!



Genau so sieht's aus. Man kann jederzeit pausieren, zurückspulen, über das Menü auf einer Karte des Grundstücks einen anderen Ort oder oder Zeitpunkt auswählen, bereits gefundene Dokumente nochmal lesen usw. Es wird auch immer angezeigt, wen man zu welcher Uhrzeit bereits beobachtet hat, so dass eventuelle Beobachtungslücken schnell gefunden und gefüllt sind.


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön. Ein Buch in Spielform. Ich mag solche Games zwischendurch.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (26. Januar 2018)

Spiel gerad Dishonerd 1 und hab einen schönen und einen lustigen Screenshot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2018)

Divinity: Original Sin 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2018)

Subnautica

Vor allem in der Nacht sieht die Unterwasserwelt teilweise schon sehr stimmig aus, obwohl sie eigentlich nicht sehr detailliert ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt endlich ein kleines Tauchboot. Mal schauen, was ich mit dem noch alles entdecke, nachdem wohl die Hilfe ein wenig auf sich warten lässt:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2018)

Subnautica




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Februar 2018)

Subnautica





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Langsam nimmt meine kleine Basis Form an. Ein Tauchdock für mein kleines Boot ist auch dabei.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Boot hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Auch das Publikum war begeistert und ließ sich nur mit Mühe abschütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die riesigen Viecher sind einfach nur toll gestaltet. Texturauflösung könnte etwas höher sein, aber aus der Ferne finde ich diese Meeresriesen spektakulär.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier wiederum ist ganz und gar nicht spektakulär, aber irgendwie schön.




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schöne Lichtstimmung, auch mit dem Planeten/Mond im Hintergrund


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2018)

Dann mach ich mal weiter mit Subnautica 

@Neowoulf: Hoffe, es spoilert nicht zu sehr :/
Obwohl ich denke, dass jeder anders spielt und somit auch andere Sachen zu sehen bekommt.
.
.
.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da brennt es... mein altes Schiff.
Sieht aber immerhin nett aus im Schein der Monde (!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns mans drauf anlegt, bekommt man sehr schöne Screenshots zu stande 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was brütet denn da vor sich hin?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2018)

Die ganze Welt ist aktuell im Monster Hunter Fieber, mich selbst sprechen das Steinzeit-Setting und die rudimentäre Story allerdings nicht sonderlich an. So war jetzt die Gelegenheit im Sale endlich mal die PC Ports von God Eater zu holen. Angefangen habe ich dann auch gleich mit God Eater: Resurrection einem erweiterten Port des Originals von der guten alten PSP.
Hier also mal meine ersten Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2018)

Und weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann man hier ansonsten eigentlich Steam-Grafiken einhängen? Er frisst irgendwie die URLs nicht.


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2018)

Subnautica 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Familienausflug: Die Verfolgung bringt viele Mineralien und Dung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Going down. Der (Wasser)Druck ist hoch, die Temperaturen auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und schwupps, ist man an einer anderen Stelle wieder im freien.
Tztztz


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Februar 2018)

IL-2 Sturmovik - Battle of Stalingrad





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit vier IL-2 Sturmoviks geht's los in Richtung Einsatzort. Das Wetter ist gut, die Sicht ist klar und es gibt wenig Feindaktivität in der Luft (ein bisschen mehr KI wäre mir da aber schon lieb gewesen)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Missionsziel ist die Zerstörung von vier deutschen Artilleriegeschützen wenige Kilometer hinter der Front.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mich für die IL-2 entschieden, da ich mit Bomben nicht gut zielen kann. Raketen und Kanonen wirken aber Wunder und mit drei Anflügen gelingt es mir alle vier Artilleriestellungen selbst zu zerstören.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Missionsziel ist somit erledigt und ich mache mich auf den Weg zurück zur Basis. Unterwegs hab ich dann noch einen feindlichen Fahrzeugkonvoi gefunden um meine restliche Munition zu verschießen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während der ganzen Aktion war nur eine einzelne deutsche BF-109 zur Verteidigung des Zielgebiets in der Luft. Zwei verbündete sovietische Abfangjäger konnten mir während meiner Bodenangriffe das deutsche Flugzeug vom Leib halten, Luftabschüsse gab es aber auf beiden Seiten keine.Ich stehe auf diesen FluSi-Kram, auch wenn der Detailreichtum (sowohl grafisch, als auch simulationstechnisch) leider ein wenig hinter einem DCS World hinterherhinkt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2018)

Assassins Creed Ägypten - Legendäre Outfits (alle, die bis jetzt in meinem Besitz sind, wird ergänzt)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2018)

Assassins Creed Ägypten - Legendäre Reittiere (alle, die bis jetzt in meinem Besitz sind, wird ergänzt)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2018)

Elite : Dangerous
Wohl letzter Screenshot vor dem neuen Patch.
Nix besonderes, aber es gibt einfach immer wieder schöne Momente. Je nach Region und Tageszeit kann es sein, dass ein ganz simpler Planet eine wunderbare Aussicht bietet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, wie sich die Planeten nach dem Dienstag präsentieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Februar 2018)

Kommt am Dienstag schon das neue Beleuchtungssystem für die Planeten? Ich denke, ich sollte auch mal wieder ein paar Runden in Elite Dangerous drehen.


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kommt am Dienstag schon das neue Beleuchtungssystem für die Planeten? Ich denke, ich sollte auch mal wieder ein paar Runden in Elite Dangerous drehen.



Unter anderem, ja.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Unter anderem, ja.



Sehr schön, dachte das würde noch deutlich länger dauern. Dann wird am Dienstag mal wieder die Asp Explorer aus der Garage gezogen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Februar 2018)

Assassins Creed Ägypten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2018)

... AC: O ist schon schön, wenn ich nur die Zeit für all die Spiele hätte!


----------



## McDrake (2. März 2018)

Elite Dangerous.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guardian-Strukturen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein paar Bilder mit den neuen Planetentexturen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2018)

*République Remastered*

Sehr ansehnlich, wie stark man die Grafik von Unity4 auf Unity5 aufgebohrt hat. Die Beleuchtung, die Schatten, die Texturen- und Glanzoberflächen... Kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Von allen Smartphone-Game-Ports schlägt dieses Spiel hier alles, aber wirklich alles was ich bisher gesehen hab. Und spannend ist es auch noch obendrein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (4. März 2018)

Paar Impressionen aus *Kingdom Come Deliverance*
Sieht in Bewegung nochmal besser aus als auf den Screenshots - das Spiel begeistert mich bisher total. So richtig zum Zeit Vergessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2018)

Am Wochenende ging irgendwie ein riesen Hype durch die Simracingwelt und so ziemlich jeder, der einigermaßen wusste, wie man ein Lenkrad hält, war mit RaceRoom Racing Experience in Sim Racing System unterwegs. Bin einige Rennen gefahren, hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und das Bewertungssystem sorgt für spannende und faire Rennen.

Ein paar Bilder aus meinen Rennen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste Rennen war mit der 2017er WTCC auf Monza GP. Hier waren scheinbar ein paar Anfänger dabei und es gab schon kurz nach Start mächtig Stau, ausgelöst durch ein quer stehendes Auto. Ich hatte Glück und konnte mich am Chaos vorbeimogeln und bin nach 20 Minuten als Zweiter durch's Ziel gefahren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weniger erfolgreich war ich mit der GT3 Klasse auf Portimao GP mit dem Porsche GT3 R. Hier waren einige talentierte Fahrer dabei (unter anderem Billy Strange im Mustang), die mir trotz unterlegenem Auto davongefahren sind. Ich muss allerdings auch zugeben: Ich hab einige kleine Zeitstrafen gesammelt, die mich ingesamt ca. 5 Sekunden gekostet haben. Für Platz 8 hat es dennoch gereicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine meiner Lieblings-Rennklassen ist die 1992er DTM, hier auf Zolder in Belgien. Ich war im BMW M3 unterwegs und bin irgendwo im Mittelfeld gestartet, da ich während des Qualifyings einige Einstellungen machen musste und in den 10 Minuten nicht dazu kam, eine komplett freie Runde zu fahren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ich an sich schneller gewesen wäre: Dieser Mercedes hat sich ca. 15 Minuten lang so enorm breit gemacht, da hab ich einfach keinen Weg dran vorbei gefunden. Aber das soll keine Kritik sein: Er ist sehr fair gefahren, hat gut verteidigt und damit den Platz vor mir verdient. Ich bin 9. geworden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieder erfolgreicher war ich im Audi TT Cup auf dem Hockenheim Ring. Lange Zeit war ich auf Platz 4, in der letzten Runde konnte ich mich hier im gelben TT aber auf Platz 3 vorkämpfen. Tolles, sehr faires Rennen mit nem schönen Kampf um die Plätze zwei bis vier!


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ging irgendwie ein riesen Hype durch die Simracingwelt und so ziemlich jeder, der einigermaßen wusste, wie man ein Lenkrad hält, war mit RaceRoom Racing Experience in Sim Racing System unterwegs. Bin einige Rennen gefahren, hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und das Bewertungssystem sorgt für spannende und faire Rennen.


Coole Kommentare zu den Bilden


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *République Remastered*



sieht nach nem Titel für die Wunschliste aus


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Coole Kommentare zu den Bilden



Ich versuche auf die Weise immer die Leute zu motivieren, es auch mal auszuprobieren  Simracing ist leider immer noch ne Nische, aber vor allem dank Assetto Corsa und Project CARS 1 & 2 eine, die inzwischen ein wenig größer geworden ist.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich versuche auf die Weise immer die Leute zu motivieren, es auch mal auszuprobieren  Simracing ist leider immer noch ne Nische, aber vor allem dank Assetto Corsa und Project CARS 1 & 2 eine, die inzwischen ein wenig größer geworden ist.



Wegen Dir habi ich ja auch ein FF-Lenkrad gekauft. 
Komme aber nicht zum Rennen zu fahren, weil andere Games sich vordrängen.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2018)

Hach, wenn mein Lenkrad doch nicht so defekt wäre, würde ich ja auch wieder Runden Düsen. Gerade RaceRoom Racing Experience finde ich Super Klasse.
War heute schon am überlegen mir ein gebrauchtes G 25 für 120€ gebraucht zu kaufen. Bin noch am Überlegen.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wegen Dir habi ich ja auch ein FF-Lenkrad gekauft.
> Komme aber nicht zum Rennen zu fahren, weil andere Games sich vordrängen.



Ist bei mir genau umgekehrt. Komme kaum dazu was anderes zu spielen, weil ich ständig am Rennen fahren bin (darum hab ich z. B. ca. 2 Jahre für The Witcher 3 + Addons gebraucht). Es gibt einfach nicht genug Zeit auf der Welt.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2018)

Dafür fährst du aber auch verdammt gut. Training ist eben alles.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Devided*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2018)

Da wir es aktuell im Podcast besprochen haben, wollte ich mal ein paar Screenshots von Aegis Defenders zeigen.
Die sollen einfach nur die Stimmung des Spiels einfangen.
Atmosphärisch hat es meiner Meinung nach einiges zu bieten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur als Hinweis:
Ich empfehle das Spiel zu zweit zu spielen.
*Das geht aber nur lokal, einen Online Koop gibt es nicht!*


----------



## Neawoulf (1. April 2018)

Ich hab in Kingdom Come Deliverance mal ein wenig mit Reshade herumgespielt. Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht (wirkt noch ein wenig blass), aber es wird langsam besser. Jetzt bräuchte das Spiel nur noch ne schönere Kantenglättung und weniger auffälliges LOD-Switching in der Ferne und es würde richtig toll aussehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. April 2018)

Und noch ein paar Vergleichsscreenshots zu Kingdom Come Deliverance. Ich denke, bei diesen Einstellungen werde ich erstmal bleiben, sofern es keine visuellen Glitches gibt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Reshade


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Reshade


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Reshade


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Reshade


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit ReshadeWer die Config selbst ausprobieren möchte, für den hab ich meine Config hier (der kleine Downloadbutton, nicht der große mit dem Pfeil) hochgeladen: Download Reshade Config

Ansonsten ist halt noch Reshade nötig, das hier runtergeladen werden kann: Download Reshade


----------



## Neawoulf (6. April 2018)

Zum ersten Mal habe ich für eine Assetto Corsa Mod Geld bezahlt und ich muss sagen: Die 15 Euro, was für ne Mod nicht ganz billig ist, haben sich definitiv gelohnt. Die Qualität der Mod ist großartig und die Kisten aus der DRM (Deutsche Rennsport Meisterschaft) Revival Mod sind einfach richtig spaßig zu fahren, auch wenn ich noch nicht alle Fahrzeuge testen konnte. Ein paar Bilder aus nem kurzen Testrennen auf der Nordschleife:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lackierungen und Namen der Fahrzeuge sind leider nicht original, da das Team keine Lizenz dafür hat. Dennoch sehen die Fahrzeuge den Originalen sehr ähnlich, nur die Beschriftungen sind ein wenig ... anders  Sicherlich wird bald jemand ein Skinpack veröffentlichen, das die original Lackierungen enthält.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben dem Porsche 935 gibt es noch zahlreiche weitere Fahrzeuge, wie z. B. den Lancia Beta Montecarlo, Ford Capri Turbo, BMW 320 Turbo, BMW M1 Turbo und diesen Ford Escort.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedes Fahrzeug hat dabei nicht nur unterschiedliche Lackierungen, sondern es gibt auch unterschiedliche Motorvarianten, Scheinwerferkonfigurationen usw. aus mehreren Produktionsjahren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Ford Capri Turbo ist wohl neben dem Porsche 935 und dem BMW 320 Turbo eines der bekanntesten Gruppe 5 Fahrzeuge. Damals durften die Turbomotoren noch bis weit über 8000 Umdrehungen schreien, während heutzutage die Drehzahl meist deutlich eingeschränkter ist. Auch das spaßige Turboloch fehlt bei modernen Turbo-Fahrzeugen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Flammenwerfer und dezenter Breitbau sind eine Selbstverständlichkeit in der Gruppe 5  Auch der Sound ist bombastisch, vor allem in der Replaykamera.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2018)

Kingdom Come Deliverance

Das Spiel hat eine unglaublich schöne Spielwelt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Kloster in Sasau ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... sieht einfach von allen Seiten schön aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dat ham' wir ja jerne! Tachsüber betteln jeh'n und abends Schlammpagner saufen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab schon in The Witcher 3 gern Screenshots von Türmen gemacht. Das hier ist auch ein sehr schöner Turm.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wird noch fleißig gebaut. Aber ob die Kirche jemals fertig wird?


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2018)

Das mittlere Bild sieht auf dem Handy wie ein Foto aus


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2018)

Kann man das Limit von fünf Bildern irgendwie umgehen?

Hier ein paar Impressionen aus Battletech:
*https://imgur.com/a/aVat7Xl*


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2018)

Skyrim VR (mit Mods aller Art zugekleistert)

Leider ist es nicht ganz einfach, von dem Spiel vernünftige Screenshots zu machen. Mir sind dennoch einige brauchbare gelungen. Andere Möglichkeiten gibt es zwar, sind aber sehr viel aufwendiger. Da man das Spiel aber ohnehin nicht auf Screenshots so zeigen kann, wie es im Headset wirkt, schreibe ich einfach zu jedem Bild (eigentlich sind's immer zwei Screenshots, da das Spiel auf dem Desktop nur das Bild eines Auges zeigt, dafür aber komplett ohne oben und unten etwas abzuschneiden) ein paar Zeilen dazu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier bin ich auf dem Weg von Whiterun nach Riften. Ich hab zwar eine Mod für längere Tag-/Nachtzyklen installiert, aber ich hab den Weg dennoch ein wenig unterschätzt. Dafür ist die Abenddämmerung und der Blick ins Tal einfach verdammt spektakulär. Man spürt einfach die enorme Ferne (obwohl die Spielwelt relativ komprimiert ist) und die Farben und Kontraste und auch der Sound (per Mod) sorgt dabei für eine sehr schöne Atmosphäre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je näher ich Riften kam, desto dunkler wurde es. Dann begann das Nordlicht-Spektakel am Himmel. Eigentlich müsste die Umgebung noch ein wenig dunkler sein, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte die Nacht-Mod noch nicht richtig installiert. Inzwischen ist es nachts noch deutlich dunkler, wodurch der Himmel nochmal ne Ecke besser zur Geltung kommt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich meinen neuen Begleiter Inigo (Khajiit Begleiter-Mod, toll vertont mit viel Dialog) sind wir zusammen ein wenig durch die Wildnis gewandert und haben einen Dungeon gefunden, der offenbar aus einer Mod stammt (zumindest kann ich mich nicht an so etwas im Vanillaspiel erinnern). Draugr an jeder Ecke, leider etwas zu vorhersehbar gescriptet.
Die ganze Architektur wirkt in VR nochmal ne ganze Ecke spektakulärer als auf dem Bildschirm. Und auch wenn der Nebel nur aus verschiedenen Schichten besteht, kommt die Tiefe doch sehr natürlich rüber.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An diesem Dungeon hab ich zwei Abende gesessen (bzw. gestanden), war echt herausfordernd für Skyrim Verhältnisse. Mitten in der Nacht und mit vollen Taschen kam ich dann in Whiterun an. Die Kontraste und Farben wirken im VR-Headset nochmal intensiver, da halt quasi das gesamte Gesichtsfeld ausgefüllt ist und keine ablenkende Raumbeleuchtung den Eindruck verfälschen kann.
Am Morgen dann waren auch wieder die Berge in der Ferne zu erkennen. Und die Ferne kommt in 3d halt wirklich rüber, auch wenn aufgrund der komprimierten Spielwelt die Größe der Berge nicht an die echter Berge z. B. in den Alpen herankommt. Aber es wirkt alles gut genug.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist nochmal Inigo zu sehen. Sehr cooles Feature der VR-Version: Das Spiel erkennt, ob man jemanden anschaut und der Charakter erwidert dann den Blick, sagt etwas zu einem usw. Und der Typ hat einfach nen großartigen Humor (bzw. ist etwas Plem Plem, hat wohl in der Vergangenheit zu viel Skooma konsumiert).

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man in der Ferne Windhelm. Auf dem Screenshot wirkt das sehr klein, aber im Headset wirkt es merkwürdigerweise deutlich näher. Weit weg ist es natürlich trotzdem noch, aber wie gesagt: Die Spielwelt in Skyrim ist sehr komprimiert. Wenn man sich da im Gegenzug mal Daggerfall anschaut ...Unter'm Strich ist Skyrim VR halt immer noch Skyrim. Dank Mods und VR macht es mir aber wieder richtig Spaß, die flache Story und das sehr simplifizierte RPG-System wirken auch in 3d noch sehr flach. Aber was will man machen: Es ist Bethesda. Ich hoffe, die gucken sich in den Punkten mal ein bisschen was von Witcher 3 und Kingdom Come Deliverance ab.

So viel Lore wurde im Laufe der Zeit seit Elder Scrolls Arena geschrieben, Skyrims Quests dagegen wirken im Vergleich dazu irgendwie ... unpassend unspektakulär, als hätte man die Lindenstraße ins Herr der Ringe Setting gedrückt.






Zybba schrieb:


> Kann man das Limit von fünf Bildern irgendwie umgehen?



Indem du andere Bilderhoster nutzt, die Thumbnails anbieten. Ansonsten wüsste ich keine Möglichkeit.

Wenn es wenigstens sechs Bilder wären ... für die Symmetrie.


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Indem du andere Bilderhoster nutzt, die Thumbnails anbieten. Ansonsten wüsste ich keine Möglichkeit.


Ok, danke.
Dann wird Imgur wohl nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> Dann wird Imgur wohl nicht unterstützt.



Ich hab vor ner Weile mal directupload genutzt, aber da kann man leider die Größe der Thumbnails nicht einstellen (zumindest damals nicht). Aber wäre auf jeden Fall ne Alternative für mehr Bilder.


----------



## McDrake (20. Mai 2018)

Battletech



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Nacht sind alle Katzen mau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*fröstelfröstel*... aber gut fürs Hitzemanagement 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für diesen "Kollegen" siehts nicht so gut aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Staub, Hitze.. Da kann man eine Waffe schon mal stecken lassen, wenn der Erfolg nicht garantiert ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2018)

Kingdom Come Deliverance





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob hier eine Goblinbande oder gar ein Oger sein Unwesen treibt? Unwahrscheinlich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der einen Seite ein Fluss, auf der anderen Seite Wald ... selten sah die Natur so schön aus, wie in Kingdom Come Deliverance.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Ausritt geht es erstmal ins Badehaus. Das ist dringend nötig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich wird es Abend, die Schatten legen sich über das Dorf und wir gehen schlafen ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... träumen von seltsamen Totempfahl-artigen Objekten. Indianer wird es hier aber wohl genauso wenig geben, wie Goblins und Oger.





McDrake schrieb:


> Battletech



Vor allem der letzte gefällt mir richtig gut, die Atmosphäre ist toll. Es fehlt nur ein wenig Kantenglättung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Mai 2018)

Assetto Corsa

Und gefahren bin ich auch mal wieder. Für Assetto Corsa gibt es eine neue Streckenmod aus den 1950er/60er Jahren der Feldbergring. Grafisch für Assetto Corsa Verhältnisse RICHTIG gut! Natürlich müssen da auch die richtigen Autos bewegt werden. GT3 wäre hier wohl Stimmungskiller pur.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Strecke ist im Grunde eine abgesperrte Landstraße, die unter anderem ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... durch ein kleines Dorf führt. Es geht viel bergauf und bergab, insgesamt sollen es wohl ca. 280 Meter Höhenunterschied auf dieser ca. 11 Kilometer langen Strecke sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Straßenrand gibt es überall Zuschauer, schön gemachte Gebäude, viel Natur, Bäume, Büsche, Gras ... alles super detailliert umgesetzt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau die richtige Strecke, um sie mit einem schnellen, aber nicht zu schnellen Tourenwagen der 60er Jahre zu erkunden. Hier der Alfa Romeo GTA, weiter oben der Lancia Fulvia, bekannt unter anderem auch aus Dirt Rally.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da machen nicht nur Rennen Spaß, die Strecke ist auch prima zum cruisen geeignet.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2018)

uncharted 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (25. Mai 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> uncharted 4



Iiirgendwann werd ich mich eine PS4 zulegen. Uncharted ist eine, wenn nicht DIE Lieblingsserie, in Sachen Games.


----------



## McDrake (25. Mai 2018)

Masseffect: Andromeda



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ein harter Fight... vor allem, weil ich eher der vorsichte Spieler bin, hier aber einfach losballern und ein wenig rumrennen der einfachste Weg war
(Ok, davor noch entsprechende knarren ausgewählt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Farbgebung ist manchmal schon sehr cool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*hechelhechel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, es sieht manchmal schon ein wenig fremdartig aus. Design passt einfach.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Masseffect: Andromeda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den ersten Wächter geplättet. Gut gemacht. Dann schaffst du die anderen Beiden bestimmt auch.


----------



## MrFob (25. Mai 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den ersten Wächter geplättet. Gut gemacht. Dann schaffst du die anderen Beiden bestimmt auch.



Jo, wenn man es einmal raus hat, wie man sie bekaempfen muss sind sie eigentlich kein Stress mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2018)

Auf den Bildern kommt Uncharted meiner Meinung nach aber DEUTLICH schlechter weg als in Bewegung.
Bilde ich mir das ein oder seht ihr das auch so?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Mai 2018)

Die Bilder erinnern mich gerade daran, dass ich Lost Legacy noch beenden muss


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern kommt Uncharted meiner Meinung nach aber DEUTLICH schlechter weg als in Bewegung.
> Bilde ich mir das ein oder seht ihr das auch so?



die bilder werden vermutlich schon stark komprimiert auf der ps4 gespeichert und dann noch mal für das forum extrem runtergerechnet. 
ein jpg ist gerade mal circa noch 1/5 so groß wie der originale screenshot (in 4k)
da gehen dann schon einige details flöten.

insgesamt isses schon krass, was naughty dog hier geleistet hat. insbesondere die detailfülle, wie auf den letzten paar screenshots zu sehen, ist wirklich enorm. und das auch in räumen, die eigentlich mehr oder weniger nur beiwerk sind.


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2018)

Jo, die Räume wirken echt toll.
Gut beleuchtet, aber vor allem großartig ausstaffiert. Eben wie echte, bewohnte Zimmer.


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2018)

Ich machte dann mal Vloed lebensfreundlicher in ME: Andromade.
Zuerst wars schon gartsig kalt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch auch hier, frei nach EAV, "The evil is always and everywhere".
Die Kett haben da mal eine Festung à la James-Bond-Bösewicht aufgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem man ein wenig Wettergott gespielt habe, siehts doch beinahe gemütlich aus auf dem Planeten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich spielt man sich auch als Freund der fremden Fauna auf und sucht nacht Wilderern in den hintersten Hölen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juni 2018)

rFactor 2

... hat wieder neue Autos bekommen. Passend zum Le Mans Rennen dieses Wochenende gab es das Endurance Pack mit GTE, LMP2 und LMP3 Fahrzeugen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein 911er mit Mittelmotor? Der Porsche 911 RSR ist ein schreiendes Monster vor dem Herrn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum ersten Mal in irgend einem Spiel soweit ich weiß gibt es auch den neuen BMW M8 GTE.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein feuerspuckendes V8 Brüllmonster ist natürlich immer die Corvette C7R.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Norma M30 fährt in der LMP3 Klasse und klingt mit seinem V8 Saugmotor erstaunlicherweise böser, als die aktuellen LMP2 und LMP1 Fahrzeuge.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein wenig mehr Performance bringt der Oreca 07, der in der LMP2 Klasse antritt.Leider hat das Pack keine aktuellen LMP1 Fahrzeuge, was wohl einfach daran liegt, dass rFactor 2 jedes Element so realistisch umsetzen will, wie es irgendwie möglich ist, die Engine aber (noch?) keine Hybridsysteme unterstützt.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2018)

Bin dann mal wieder auf einem neuen Planeten gelandet in Mass Effect: Andromeda



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat ja schon beinahe was von Luc Besson 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich schon erwähnt, das das Artdesign mir gefällt? (jaja)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weite Welten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und, wäre das Wasser nicht mehr giftig, der ideale Standort für ein Thermalbad.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin dann mal wieder auf einem neuen Planeten gelandet in Mass Effect: Andromeda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*seufz*
Beim Ansehen der Bilder und dem Aufrufen eigener Spielerinnerungen ist mein Verlangen nach einem MEA2 wieder gewachsen...


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Beim Ansehen der Bilder und dem Aufrufen eigener Spielerinnerungen ist mein Verlangen nach einem MEA2 wieder gewachsen...



Aber dann ohne die, haptsächlich spielerischen, Schwächen.
Das Game zieht sich halt schon recht. Vor allem, wenn man alles sehen will und jede Nebenmission macht.
Da hatte mir DA: Inquisition irgendwie mehr Spass gemacht, obwohl mir Mass Effect vom Setting her viel näher steht.

Was mir eigentlich sehr gut gefällt, sind die "Flugsequenzen" zwischen den Planeten. Da hätte man spielerisch sicher auch noch was machen können, ausser dass sie hübsch ausschauen.
Aber dann hätte ich mich diesem Part wohl zu sehr beschäftigt


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2018)

Night in the Woods

Zuerst wirkt das Spiel wie ein unkomplizierter, niedlicher 2d Platformer. Aber das Spiel ist deutlich mehr. Es gibt interessante Charaktere, Drama, viel Atmosphäre, einen schönen Soundtrack und viel zu entdecken. Generell fühle ich mich sogar ein wenig an Life is Strange erinnert. Das Katzenmädchen Mae hat zu Beginn unbekannten Gründen  das College geschmissen und ist in ihre Heimatstadt ins Haus ihrer Eltern zurückgekehrt und auf der Suche nach ihrem Weg ins Erwachsenenleben. Dabei gibt es natürlich Probleme und auch in der Stadt gehen merkwürdige Dinge vor sich. So finden Mae und ihre Freunde zum Beispiel einen a**********n **m (ich hasse Spoiler, daher verrate ich mal nichts) auf der Straße.

Ich hab das Spiel selbst noch nicht durchgespielt, daher weiß ich nicht, was noch alles passieren wird, in welche Richtung sich die Geschichte entwickelt usw. Bisher gefällt mir das Spiel (bis auf ein paar nervige Minigames, wie z. B. ein Guitarhero-Klon, bei dem ich mir die Finger breche) extrem gut.

Hier ein paar Bilder, die spoilerfrei ein wenig die Atmosphäre darstellen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Morgen nach ihrer Rückkehr nach Possum Springs besucht Mae ihren besten Freund Gregg, der in ein einem kleinen Lebensmittelmarkt arbeitet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht auf Halloween zu. Possum Springs hat seine eigenen Traditionen, wie gefeiert wird. Auch einen Vermisstenfall gibt es.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem Gregg Feierabend hat, geht es raus in die Natur.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben diversem Blödsinn, den die Beiden anstellen, gibt es auch viele übersichtlich gehaltene, aber interessante Gespräche.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weder ihre Eltern, noch ihre Freunde wissen, warum Mae das College abgebrochen hat. Sicher wird diese Frage im Spielverlauf aber noch beantwortet werden. Vermutlich auf nicht ganz undramatische Weise.




McDrake schrieb:


> Bin dann mal wieder auf einem neuen Planeten gelandet in Mass Effect: Andromeda



Vom Artdesign her sieht das tatsächlich toll aus. Ich mag an sich auch das Mass Effect Universum sehr gerne, hätte da aber gerne auch mal ein Spiel, das ein bisschen weniger linear ist und ein bisschen weniger auf Geballer und Cutscenes in Abwechslung setzt. Zumindest in den ersten beiden Teilen haben mir die doch meist recht engen Tunnellevel nicht gefallen, da es dort einfach nicht so viel zu entdecken gab. Im Stil (Levelgeometrie und Gameplay) von Knights of the old Republic hätte mir die Mass Effect Reihe deutlich besser gefallen.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2018)

*INFRA*

INFRA ist ein "kleines" Indie Adventure auf Basis der Half Life 2 Engine, in dem man den Zustand von Gebäuden prüft und dabei diverse Maschinenrätsel löst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst geht's ins Büro, Kamera, Lampe, Helm und Autoschlüssel holen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Wildnis dann werden diverse Gebäude geprüft. Hier z. B. ein Wasserkraftwerk am Fuß eines Staudamms.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von da oben hat man sicher eine tolle Aussicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]
Ich frage mich, ob ich in diesen Tunneln wohl allein bin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen Bluescreen hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2018)

*INFRA*

Ich hab jetzt ca. 24 Spielstunden zusammen und das Spiel geht immer noch weiter, bietet einfach unglaublich viel Abwechslung bei den Leveldesigns. Keine Ahnung, wie viele Leute an dem Spiel wie lange gearbeitet haben, aber da hat irgendwer unglaublich viel Zeit und Liebe zum Detail in die Spielwelt gesteckt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Stahlwerk ist seit Jahren verlassen, aber riesig. Einige Maschinen müssen wieder in Gang gesetzt werden, um Hindernisse aus dem Weg zu räumen und einen Weg auf den Turm zu finden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben angekommen bot sich mir diese Rundumsicht. Hab selten so viele Details in der Ferne gesehen. Es gibt auch eine Zoomfunktion im Spiel und man erkennt Ballons, fahrende Autos und Züge, einen Flugplatz in der Ferne usw. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Arbeit allein in diese Szene gesteckt wurde, die nur einen Bruchteil des Spiels ausmacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal erinnert das Spiel auf angenehme Weise an S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl. Dieses verlassene Verwaltungsgebäude zum Beispiel könnte auch gut in Pripyat stehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tote Fische sind nur ein Problem, das die Stadt hat. Die Stadt ist allgemein von der Oberfläche kaum bemerkbar in einem sehr schlechten Zustand und die Aufgabe des Spielers ist es, diesen mit Fotos zu dokumentieren und die Ursachen zu erfahren. Die Story ist interessant, wird vor allem durch Text- und Tondokumente erzählt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben großen Gebäuden an der Oberfläche gibt es auch viele unterirdische Anlagen, die sehr viel klaustrophobischer wirken. Als ich mit dem Spiel begonnen habe, hab ich mir etwa 5 bis 6 Spielstunden erwartet. Das Spiel bietet aber massiv mehr und es wird einfach nicht langweilig. Den einen oder anderen Tod hab ich da unten auch schon gefunden. Schlecht gewartete Gebäude sind gefährlich.


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2018)

Fallout 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Hunger zwischendurch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EINMAL Schauspieler sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass da was nicht stimmt, weiss man doch inzwischen... aber was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Tor zum Glück?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, Die Engine kann auch Gesichter... endlich


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2018)

Eine kleine Hollow Knight Anspielung in Dead Cells. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. September 2018)

Es hat begonnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *INFRA*
> 
> INFRA ist ein "kleines" Indie Adventure auf Basis der Half Life 2 Engine, in dem man den Zustand von Gebäuden prüft und dabei diverse Maschinenrätsel löst.
> 
> ...



Muß ehrlich sagen von den Screenshots bei Steam war ich nicht so begeistert. Wenn ich die Screenshots hier aber sehe bin ich gleich mal Geld losgeworden.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Muß ehrlich sagen von den Screenshots bei Steam war ich nicht so begeistert. Wenn ich die Screenshots hier aber sehe bin ich gleich mal Geld losgeworden.



Dann viel Spaß damit  Auf jeden Fall bietet das Ding sehr viel Spiel für vergleichsweise wenig Geld. Aber eine Grafikbombe ist es definitiv nicht. Ich versuche bei meinen Screenshots halt immer Orte und Winkel zu finden, die besonders schön aussehen bzw. wo die Schwächen ein wenig kaschiert werden. Besonders schön sind die meisten der Steam-Screenshots aber wirklich nicht, sind auch recht klein. Generell ist das Spiel grafisch auf sehr gutem Source Engine Niveau. Manche Levels sind unglaublich beeindruckend, andere sehen "nur" gut aus. Aber insgesamt ist es schon erstaunlich, was so ein kleines Team (ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht, wie viele Leute daran gearbeitet haben, aber ein Triple-A Titel ist es definitiv nicht) an Content auf relativ konstant hohem Niveau erstellen kann.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. September 2018)

Vorbesteller-Inhalte eingelöst, und nun unterwegs mit Tony Starks Kostüm-Entwurf aus Infinity War.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch mehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mission aus der Demo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Stan Lee Cameo^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. September 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione

Leider konnte ich noch nicht viel fahren. Ist halt die erste Early Access Version und die hat noch ein paar Bugs und Performanceprobleme, was allerdings teilweise bei mir daran liegt, dass ich keinen Monitor am Simrig habe und daher nen Umweg über ein Virtual Desktop auf's VR Heatset nehmen muss, was enorm Performance frisst. Aber der erste Eindruck ist dennoch sehr positiv. Nächsten Monat kommt aber richtiger VR-Support und dann sollte das alles sehr viel besser funktionieren.

Hier ein paar Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sehen wir einen Lamborghini Huracan GT3 an einem bewölkten Abend auf dem Nürburgring,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gefolgt von einem Lamborghini Huracan GT3 an einem bewölkten Abend auf dem Nürburgring,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und zum Abschluss sehen wir einen Lamborghini Huracan GT3 an einem bewölkten Abend auf dem Nürburgring. Ja, ok, ich konnte halt noch nicht viel testen. Aber das, was ich bisher gesehen habe, macht einen richtig guten Eindruck.Wie gesagt: Allererster Early Access Release, vieles ist noch unfertig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. September 2018)

Bin nun mit der Story durch, nochmal ne letzte Ladung screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und ein paar, die ich mal lieber in Spoiler packe.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2018)

Dei Charaktere sehen wirklich gut aus! Für meinen Geschmack glänzt der Anzug immer einen Tick zu viel, aber Doc oder der Screenshot mit dem Goblin sehen schon nach großem Kino aus! 

Vor allem haben sie NYC echt gut hinbekommen, ich war vor ein paar Wochen erst wieder dort und erkenne auf dem einen Foto sofort wo das ist!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2018)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (18. September 2018)

Da fühle ich mich ja schon retro,wenn ich Andromeda am spielen bin.
Macht mir aber grade wieder Spass 
Die Asari-Arche hatte einige Schäden. Konnte aber gerettet werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wurds mal Zeit meinem Kroganer einen Gefallen zu machen. Also los zur Mine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Der Wassertropfeneffekt ist echt klasse. Schade, dass er so wenig zum Einsatz kommt)


----------



## Neawoulf (22. September 2018)

Return of the Tentacle Prolog





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Moment mal, die Karre kenne ich doch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass Laverne Medizinstudentin ist, ist mehr als offensichtlich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist vermutlich keine schlechte Idee.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und manche würden sogar Rosenkohl dafür essen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es wird wieder fleißig durch die Zeit gereist. Irgendwie hat mir das Spiel Bock gemacht, mal wieder das Original zu spielen.


----------



## McDrake (26. September 2018)

*Bard's Tale IV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feuer sieht wirklich klasse aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gegner in Sicht. Stellt man sich geschickt an, kann man einen "Erstschlag" anbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kampfbildschirm: Im blauen Bereich können sich unsere Helden bewegen. Im orangen, die Gegner/Gesindel/Abschaum Argh!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein. Grafisch nicht umwerfend, aber hübsche Effekte und das Licht teilweise sehr stimmig in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Oktober 2018)

Forza Horizon 4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2018)

*fap fap fap*

car porn at it's best!


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Oktober 2018)

Hab jetzt auch die ersten Stunden in Forza Horizon 4 hinter mir. Macht richtig Spaß, es scheint aber aktuell einen Bug zu geben, der bei einigen Nvidia Usern Bluescreens hervorruft, den ich leider auch habe. Ist bisher zwar nur einmal passiert, aber ich hoffe, das wird noch gefixt. Google sagt jedenfalls, dass ich damit nicht allein bin.

Wie auch immer, hier soll es um Bilder gehen und hier sind die Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Lotus durch die Altstadt. Die Umgebung ist größtenteils sehr atmosphärisch gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einer meiner Lieblingssportwagen ist der Porsche Carrera GT. Das schlichte Design, das geringe Gewicht, die Performance und der geniale V10 Sound machen einfach nur süchtig. Mit 400.000 Ingamecredits ist er sogar ein relativ günstiges Schnäppchen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Kennzeichen hab ich mich für "Guybrush" entschieden, als Spitznamen lasse ich mich im Spiel mit "El Pollo Diablo" ansprechen. Warum kriege ich gerade Lust Monkey Island 3 zu spielen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einer der großen Sportwagenklassiker ist immer noch der Lamborghini Countach. Inzwischen über 40 Jahre alt wirkt er durch sein kantiges Design immer noch wie ein Raumschiff.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein modernerer Klassiker ist der Maserati MC12. Der Motor stammt aus dem Ferrari Enzo, die Optik geht aber mehr in Richtung Rennwagen, als der Bruder aus Maranello.


----------



## McDrake (9. Oktober 2018)

Bard's Tale 4
Einige hübsche Effekte, wenn man den Wald "reinigt".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht er aus, wenn er verdorben ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher.........................Nachher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Dungeon sehen auch nett gruselig aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für die Rätsel muss man manchmal echt das Hirn einschalten.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2018)

FlyInside Flight Simulator

Die noch recht unfertige Flugsimulation ist gerade als Beta gestartet, was auch an vielen Ecken recht deutlich wird. Aber die Engine ist auf jeden Fall schon sehr interessant, vor allem was die Performance angeht. Kein anderer Flugsimulator kann auch nur annähernd so viele Objekte in der Szenerie darstellen, ohne dass mein Ryzen mit GTX 1070 einbricht ... und das Ding läuft (abgesehen von ein paar Mikrorucklern, die aber irgendwo wohl treibermäßig bedingt sind) sogar in VR superflüssig bei einer Supersamplingauflösung von 4672 x 2784. Wie auch immer: Hier geht's um Screenshots. Ne Grafikbombe ist das Ganze zwar (zumindest tagsüber) noch nicht, aber nachts sieht das mit den unglaublich vielen Lichtern richtig gut aus. Optische Stärke ist neben der Performance die sehr klare Optik, die auf den Screenshots leider nicht ansatzweise rüberkommt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt: Nachts ist das Spiel grafisch eine absolute Bombe aus meiner Sicht. Mit massiv Supersampling sieht das selbst mit der recht niedrig auflösenden Oculus Rift sehr spektakulär bei gleichzeitig superflüssiger Performance aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flugsimulator-Veteranen werden diesen Ort sofort erkennen. Na, wer weiß es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesen Screenshot hab ich in VR aufgenommen, wirkt daher merkwürdigerweise pixelig, obwohl das Bild im VR-Headset mit DEUTLICH höherer Auflösung angezeigt wird. Betrifft wohl nur den Monitormirror des VR-Bildes. Das Cockpit ist voll bedienbar, aber leider (noch) nicht voll funktionsfähig. Viele Schalter haben schlicht noch keine Funktion.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier bin ich wieder in der Dämmerung unterwegs. Die Flüge, die ich bisher unternommen habe, verliefen meist folgendermaßen: Starten, eine beleuchtete Straße suchen, folgen und irgendwann einen Flughafen finden und dort landen. Wenn die Routenplanung etwas besser funktioniert wird es vermutlich etwas umfangreichere Flüge geben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Berge sind, wenn auch nicht die schönsten, dennoch irgendwie immer spektakulär anzusehen. Ich hatte früher häufiger die Gelegenheit mit kleineren Flugzeugen mitzufliegen und das Fliegen in VR kommt dem Ganzen schon recht nahe.Und falls sich jemand fragt: Nein, FlyInside Flight Simulator ist keine reine VR-Simulation. Aber die Engine wurde von Anfang an für gute Performance in VR ausgelegt, so dass das Ganze auch in der Beta schon ziemlich gut funktioniert.


Nen etwas umfangreicheren Ersteindruck werde ich morgen im Was spielt ihr gerade Thread schreiben.


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Erinnert mich vom Look her dann doch an FSX bzw P3D .. 
Auf der Seite steht zwar, die hätten nix gemeinsam, aber sogar die Menüleiste etc sieht gleich aus. 

Wie sind denn jetzt die Milviz Flugzeuge - weißt du schon, ob es abgespeckte Versionen sind?
Und wie läuft das Ding im normalen Desktopbetrieb?


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich vom Look her dann doch an FSX bzw P3D ..
> Auf der Seite steht zwar, die hätten nix gemeinsam, aber sogar die Menüleiste etc sieht gleich aus.
> 
> Wie sind denn jetzt die Milviz Flugzeuge - weißt du schon, ob es abgespeckte Versionen sind?
> Und wie läuft das Ding im normalen Desktopbetrieb?



Man hat die Sim wohl so gestaltet, dass zwar technisch alles neu ist, aber relativ problemlos Sachen wie Addons von den bekannten Sims in die neue Engine übertragen werden können. Das Design ist halt zweckmäßig, aber eben nicht wirklich schön.

Die Flugzeuge sind entweder abgespeckt oder noch nicht fertig. Auf jeden Fall gibt es einige Funktionen, die (noch?) nicht funktionieren. Die meisten Schalter lassen sich zwar bewegen, aber nur ein Bruchteil hat tatsächlich eine Funktion. Die Basisdinge, wie Gas, Propellerverstellung, Gemisch, Fahrwerk, Klappen usw. funktionieren aber. Dinge wie Kabinenbeleuchtung, Scheinwerfer, Positionslichter, Navi-Systeme usw. funktionieren noch nicht oder nur teilweise.

Framerate am Monitor in 1080p ist super. Bei Tag zwischen 200 und 300 fps mit maximalen Einstellungen + 4x MSAA, bei Nacht geht's manchmal runter bis auf ca. 140 fps. Da Sachen wie Schatten, dynamische Beleuchtung, Materialshader usw. aber noch fehlen, könnte sich da im Laufe der Zeit noch was dran ändern. Aber ehrlich gesagt: Selbst, wenn die Performance um 50% sinken sollte, wäre sie immer noch deutlich besser, als bei FSX/P3D, X-Plane 11 oder DCS.

*edit*

Hier hab ich noch nen 1080p Screenshot mit maximalen Einstellungen (funktionsfähige Spiegel gibt's noch nicht), 8x MSAA bei Dämmerung über einer dicht bebauten Stadt. Schlechter werden die Bedingungen für die fps nicht. Trotzdem waren's hier noch 148 fps, was so ziemlich das Minimum war, was ich gemessen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Vlt hol ich es mir auch noch mal - irgendwann 
Hab für FSX auch einige Add Ons von OrbX und Rex z.B.
Mit DCS und IL2 auch noch mehr als genug zu fliegen. Und in DCS gäbe es dann auch noch die einen oder anderen Systeme zu lernen xD Wenn das alles nur nicht so viel Zeit fressen würde ^^


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2018)

Durch den neuen DLC habe ich mal wieder eine neue XCOM2 Kampagne gestartet.
Im Zuge dessen auch den erweiterten Photobooth Modus ausprobiert. Der macht Spaß!
Wobei ich mich da mittlerweile auch frage, warum sie nicht einen "richtigen" Fotomodus einbauen. Also um aus einer laufenden Mission heraus Charaktere anzupassen und Bilder zu machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2018)

Noch immer Bard's Tale IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Winter kommt... und der kann auch schön sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hübsche Lichteffekte und schönes Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bissl Entwicklerhumor hats zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder. Sofern man sucht und zuhört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An sonnigen Tagen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...in die Dungoens.


----------



## McDrake (16. November 2018)

*Destiny 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt ja beinahe STALKER-Atmosphäre auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier: Herbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ja ein Ding...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und die Bälle dazu in passender grösse?


----------



## Neawoulf (16. November 2018)

Final Fantasy 15





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Fahrzeuge im amerikanischen 1940er Jahre Stil gefallen mir. Das Luxuscabrio der Gruppe, das ein wenig wie eine moderne Mischung aus Audi R8 und Maybach Excelero wirkt, passt aber nicht ganz in den Stil.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Weltgestaltung ist teilweise wirklich schön gemacht, aber es fehlen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Umgebung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Möglichkeit mit der Spielwelt zu interagieren ist das Kämpfen. Diese Viecher sind noch vergleichsweise harmlos.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige Ecken des Anfangsgebietes wirken wie ein Touristenparadies. Monster gibt es trotzdem reichlich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die vorherigen Screenshots hab ich mit Ansel gemacht, daher die gute Kantenglättung. Leider sieht es im Spiel selbst nicht so toll aus. Entweder alles ist unscharf oder die Performance geht mit Supersampling massiv in den Keller.


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2018)

Die kleinen Vorschaubilder sehen aus wie von einer Afrikasafari!


----------



## Paddi1232 (28. November 2018)

Darksiders 3 und ein bischen mit Reshade dran rumprobiert - Standardmäßig ist mir das ganze etwas zu grau. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Dezember 2018)

Final Fantasy 15





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie das bei J-RPGs üblich ist, besteht die Welt aus einer Mischung aus Fantasy uns Science Fiction.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Luftschiffe auf der einen Seite, klassischer 1940er Look und riesige Kristallmeteore auf der anderen. Das Setting ist definitiv gelungen, auch wenn das Spiel sicher nicht so sehr, wie FF8 in meinem Gedächtnis haften wird. Die alten Teile hatten einfach noch einen ganz anderen Charme.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Landschaftlich ist das Spiel definitiv spektakulär. Meteore, Krater, tiefe Schluchten, malerische Städte und Dörfer, Seen. Das Weltdesign ist definitiv gelungen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die mit Abstand schwierigste Quest bisher ist es, einen Optiker zu finden, der für diese Dame eine maßgeschneiderte Brille anfertigen kann. Leider ist meine Gruppe für Level 99 Quests noch nicht stark genug.

Und ja, das ist natürlich Unsinn, so eine Quest gibt es nicht  Aber die Idee gefällt mir trotzdem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Ansel lassen sich auch schöne vertikale Screenshots machen. Nachts durch die (zur Abwechslung sicheren) Gassen zu wandern, ist definitiv sehr atmosphärisch.


----------



## McDrake (14. Dezember 2018)

Assassins Creed: Odyssey



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnerst beinahe ein wenig an eine Szene aus "der Hobbit" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Wandern ist des Sölderns Lust (benutze extrem selten den Gaul)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann ja von FF15 halten, was man will, aber es ist (meiner Meinung nach) eines der optisch brillantesten Titel der letzten Jahre. Sowohl technisch, als auch stilistisch.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man kann ja von FF15 halten, was man will, aber es ist (meiner Meinung nach) eines der optisch brillantesten Titel der letzten Jahre. Sowohl technisch, als auch stilistisch.



In Sachen Artdesign auf jeden Fall. Die Spielwelt ist einfach unglaublich schön gemacht, überall gibt es interessante Gebäude, Ruinen, Wracks, magisch wirkende Strukturen, Seen, Flüsse, Berge usw. zu sehen und die Monsterdesigns sind größtenteils auch sehr schön und ne angenehme Abwechslung zu Orks, Untoten, Wölfen usw.. 

Technisch bin ich aber nicht so begeistert. Die Performance ist bei mir (GTX 1070 in 1080p) gerade so ausreichend (maximale Details sind definitiv nicht drin bei stabilen 60 fps), die Kantenglättung ist entweder kaum zu bemerken (FXAA) oder extrem verwaschen (TAA) und es gibt einige Lichteffekte, die nicht so wirklich toll sind (z. B. bei Übergängen von Boden zu Felsen). DLAA scheint richtig gut auszusehen und auch performancetechnisch gut zu sein, aber insgesamt stimmt für mich einfach das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht bei den RTX-Karten, daher werde ich darauf wohl noch eine Weile verzichten müssen. Auch, dass sammelbare Gegenstände in der Welt nur als Leuchtpunkte und nicht als tatsächliche Objekte sichtbar sind, gefällt mir nicht wirklich.

Aber innerhalb der Limits der Technik ist es auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Spiel, das mir auch nach fast 60 Spielstunden immer noch reichlich Spaß macht.  Auch die Charaktere gefallen mir ziemlich gut (hatte zuerst die Befürchtung, dass man tatsächlich eine typisch asiatische Boygroup spielt, weil man da ständig von liest, was aber zum Glück nicht der Fall ist). Der Charme der alten Final Fantasy Teile und generell JRPGs aus der SNES, PS1 und PS2 Ära fehlt zwar ein wenig, aber insgesamt bin ich doch positiv überrascht von dem Spiel, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der JRPG-Fan bin (Ni No Kuni und einige ältere Final Fantasy Teile fand ich trotzdem super).


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> In Sachen Artdesign auf jeden Fall. Die Spielwelt ist einfach unglaublich schön gemacht, überall gibt es interessante Gebäude, Ruinen, Wracks, magisch wirkende Strukturen, Seen, Flüsse, Berge usw. zu sehen und die Monsterdesigns sind größtenteils auch sehr schön und ne angenehme Abwechslung zu Orks, Untoten, Wölfen usw..
> 
> Technisch bin ich aber nicht so begeistert. Die Performance ist bei mir (GTX 1070 in 1080p) gerade so ausreichend (maximale Details sind definitiv nicht drin bei stabilen 60 fps), die Kantenglättung ist entweder kaum zu bemerken (FXAA) oder extrem verwaschen (TAA) und es gibt einige Lichteffekte, die nicht so wirklich toll sind (z. B. bei Übergängen von Boden zu Felsen). DLAA scheint richtig gut auszusehen und auch performancetechnisch gut zu sein, aber insgesamt stimmt für mich einfach das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht bei den RTX-Karten, daher werde ich darauf wohl noch eine Weile verzichten müssen. Auch, dass sammelbare Gegenstände in der Welt nur als Leuchtpunkte und nicht als tatsächliche Objekte sichtbar sind, gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
> 
> Aber innerhalb der Limits der Technik ist es auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Spiel, das mir auch nach fast 60 Spielstunden immer noch reichlich Spaß macht.  Auch die Charaktere gefallen mir ziemlich gut (hatte zuerst die Befürchtung, dass man tatsächlich eine typisch asiatische Boygroup spielt, weil man da ständig von liest, was aber zum Glück nicht der Fall ist). Der Charme der alten Final Fantasy Teile und generell JRPGs aus der SNES, PS1 und PS2 Ära fehlt zwar ein wenig, aber insgesamt bin ich doch positiv überrascht von dem Spiel, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der JRPG-Fan bin (Ni No Kuni und einige ältere Final Fantasy Teile fand ich trotzdem super).



Naja gut. Mich persönlich stört das leicht verwaschene Bild bei TAA gar nicht. Mit meiner GTX1080 lief es bei 1080p, als auch bei 1440p weitestgehend super. Allerdings hab ich die nVidia-Effekte abgestellt, ohne die das Spiel dennoch sehr gut aussieht. Mit diesen Effekten sieht es allerdings noch besser aus, obwohl die Performance da stellenweise noch weiter in den Keller geht.  

Was die Charaktere angeht, fand ich Prompto so unglaublich nervig. Ein ekelhafter Charakter. Schwächen gab es auch in der Story, die erst im letzten Drittel Fahrt aufnimmt, dann aber durch gehetzt wird. Ebenso die DLC-Politik. Die Energie, die man in diese DLCs gesteckt (von denen einige zukünftige ja doch nicht mehr kommen sollen) hätte man definitiv in eine bessere Hauptstory stecken können.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Dezember 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja gut. Mich persönlich stört das leicht verwaschene Bild bei TAA gar nicht. Mit meiner GTX1080 lief es bei 1080p, als auch bei 1440p weitestgehend super. Allerdings hab ich die nVidia-Effekte abgestellt, ohne die das Spiel dennoch sehr gut aussieht. Mit diesen Effekten sieht es allerdings noch besser aus, obwohl die Performance da stellenweise noch weiter in den Keller geht.
> 
> Was die Charaktere angeht, fand ich Prompto so unglaublich nervig. Ein ekelhafter Charakter. Schwächen gab es auch in der Story, die erst im letzten Drittel Fahrt aufnimmt, dann aber durch gehetzt wird. Ebenso die DLC-Politik. Die Energie, die man in diese DLCs gesteckt (von denen einige zukünftige ja doch nicht mehr kommen sollen) hätte man definitiv in eine bessere Hauptstory stecken können.



Ja, Prompto ist ein wenig ... speziell. Dennoch mag ich auch den inzwischen einigermaßen. Zu Anfang ging der mit mit seiner Überdrehtheit auch nur auf die Nerven, aber irgendwann bekam ich beim Übernachten nen Dialog mit ihm, wo es darum ging, warum er so ist wie er ist. Er fühlt sich den anderen aufgrund seiner geringen Größe und bürgerlichen Herkunft wohl ein wenig unterlegen und versucht das durch sein abgedrehtes Verhalten zu kompensieren. Nervig ist er danach zwar immer noch, aber auf die Weise bekommt der Charakter dann doch ein wenig mehr Tiefe und ist ein wenig nachvollziehbarer.

In der Story bin ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht besonders weit (Kapitel 7, glaube ich), aber an sich gefällt mir ab und zu auch geringes Tempo. Im Moment bin ich allerdings hauptsächlich noch mit Nebenaufgaben, diversen Dungeons usw. beschäftigt und auch wenn so einiges ein wenig repetitiv ist, nimmt das doch keine ubisoftschen Ausmaße an, die ihren Stil seit ca. Far Cry 3 über zig Spiele hinweg ausgebreitet haben, bis es wirklich keiner mehr sehen konnte (zumindest ich nicht). FF15 ist definitiv nicht perfekt, aber alles in allem gefällt's mir bisher trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Dezember 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> FF15 ist definitiv nicht perfekt, aber alles in allem gefällt's mir bisher trotzdem sehr gut.



Ein gutes Spiel ist es in der Tat. Ich hatte auch meinen Spaß damit.  Großen Spaß.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Dezember 2018)

*RaceRoom Racing Experience*

Nachdem in den letzten Wochen reichlich neuer Content gekommen ist, hab ich mal wieder reingeschaut:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist denn das? Ein 74er 911 RSR? Nein. Ein 935?? Auch nicht. Es ist ein 934, quasi der kleine Bruder des 935 und basiert auf dem 930 Turbo.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Langsam ist die Kiste aber definitiv nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Leistung das Teil hat, aber mit 2 Bar Ladedruck schießt das Ding mehr als ordentlich vorwärts.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und drei erste Fahrzeuge der GT4 Klasse sind auch erschienen. Das sind der Porsche Cayman GT4 Clubsport MR, der Lotus Evora GT4 und dieser KTM X-Bow GT4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gegensatz zur GT3 und GTE Klasse ist die GT4 ein wenig seriennaher und für kleine Teams bezahlbarer. Wieso KTM die Karosserie für das Auto nutzen darf, weiß ich nicht, da das Straßenauto komplett offen ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist noch ein Bild des Lotus Evora GT4. Hübsch isser in schwarz.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Dezember 2018)

Uuuuund ... *rFactor 2* hat auch neue Autos bekommen. Neben den neuen Autos gibt's auch neue PBR (Physically Based Rendering) Texturen, die eine realistische Optik je nach Lichtbedingungen simulieren sollen. Sieht ziemlich gut aus, finde ich. Auf Strecken wurde die neue Technik noch nicht angewendet (soll meines Wissens nach erstmal nächstes Jahr mit der Nordschleife kommen), aber die Autos sehen schon mal richtig gut aus und müssen sich grafisch meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr hinter Project CARS 2 oder Assetto Corsa verstecken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste Auto ist der BMW M6 GT3. Groß aber nicht wirklich schwer. Das Serienauto wiegt fast 2 Tonnen, der Rennwagen gerade mal um die 1300 kg.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ist er nicht wirklich schwerer, als andere, deutlich kleinere GT3 Rennwagen. Das Gewicht und die Leistung sind ohnehin grob durch das Reglement festgelegt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neueste Auto, das erst nächstes Jahr seine ersten großen Einsätze bekommen soll, ist der McLaren 720S GT3. Das Cockpit wirkt sehr futuristisch im Vergleich zu anderen GT3 Rennwagen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ewige Klassiker ist natürlich der Porsche 911 GT3 R, hier in der aktuellen Version. Er schreit sehr laut und macht Spaß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls viel Geschrei gibt's vom V10 Motor im Audi R8 LMS.Der neue Aston Martin Vantage GT3 wird von den Entwicklern noch nachgeliefert.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Dezember 2018)

*FlyInside Flight Simulator*

Das Ding hat diesen Monat ein fettes Grafikupdate bekommen und die Szenerie ist jetzt deutlich detaillierter inkl. Bodenschatten für Gebäude usw. Neuen Content gibt es zwar erstmal nicht, aber das das Ding noch Early Access ist, steht für die Entwickler wohl aktuell vor allem die Weiterentwicklung der Engine im Vordergrund, was ich völlig ok finde. Gerade in der Nahansicht sieht das ganze inzwischen deutlich schöner aus, als noch vor einigen Wochen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wolken, Städte, zwei Sternmotoren, die gemütlich vor sich hinbrummeln. Was will man mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine alte Boeing 737 vielleicht? Bildschirme gibt es hier keine im Cockpit. Das Ding stammt wohl noch aus den 1970ern, ist heute aber mit aktueller Bordelektronik und anderen Triebwerken noch immer in Produktion.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön isse trotzdem, wenn sie durch die Wolken gleitet. Wie gesagt: Mehr Content kommt sicher später noch dazu, sicher auch per Mod Support. Daher sind die Flugzeuge derzeit erstmal noch recht einfach umgesetzt ohne viele technische Details, hochauflösende Texturen und Shader.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hubschrauber sind nicht mein Ding. Da bin ich ganz der Indiana Jones: Fliegen ja, landen nein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Nahansicht sieht das Ganze natürlich nicht super detailliert aus. Aber wenn man berücksichtigt, dass hier tausende Objekte gleichzeitig über einen Bereich von zig Quadratkilometern angezeigt werden und das ganze auch noch mit 120 fps und mehr in 1080p läuft, ist das schon ganz ok, finde ich. Normalerweise fliegt man ja auch selten so tief über die Stadt und guckt gleichzeitig in der Vogelperspektive gerade nach unten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Dezember 2018)

Gris




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2018)

was ist das für ein Ego-Shooter? Sieht cool aus


----------



## McDrake (27. Dezember 2018)

*Elite Dangreous*

Eine der grafischen Neuerungen ist, dass es ENDLICH richtig Dunkel ist auf der Nachtseite eines Planeten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dagegen hilft natürlich... na? Richtig! 
Licht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok. Es gibt auch noch die moderner Methode mit dem Nachsichtmodus. Damit sieht man dann auch ein wenig weiter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So machen aber die Scheinwerfer auch endlich mal Sinn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Sonnenauf  oder -Untergänge sehen dann auch danach aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Ego-Shooter? Sieht cool aus



*titanfall 2*. sieht nicht nur cool aus, ist cool - sogar äußerst cool! hatte ich selbst nicht mit gerechnet.
man sollte aber unbedingt diesen standardmäßig aktivierten grieselfilter abschalten. was soll der quatsch überhaupt?


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2018)

oh ich hab sogar noch bei Bild 3 gedacht, dass mich das an Titanfall 2 irgendwie erinnert und auch von den Visieren, aber ist ja doch schon länger her wo ich das durchgespielt habe. Danke, hatte es gar nicht mehr so hübsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Elite Dangreous*
> 
> Eine der grafischen Neuerungen ist, dass es ENDLICH richtig Dunkel ist auf der Nachtseite eines Planeten.



Ich glaube, dann muss ich da die Tage auch mal wieder reinschauen. Grafisch ist Elite Dangerous ja generell ganz schön, aber die Beleuchtung/Kontraste im Planetenschatten waren vorher echt nicht so toll, vor allem wenn beim Eintritt in die meist nicht vorhandene Atmosphäre plötzlich alles ein wenig heller wird ohne dass sich der Effekt auch auf den Hintergrund auswirkt.


----------



## golani79 (1. Januar 2019)

Bin mal wieder ein wenig aufm Atlantik unterwegs - SH V inkl. Wolves of Steel Mod
Kann zu der Mod aber noch nicht viel sagen, da ich gerade erst ausgelaufen bin, vor ~2 Stunden. Noch ist nicht viel passiert 

Mal sehen, wie lange bzw. wie regelmäßig ich das jetzt spiele - ist doch auch ein ziemlicher Zeitfresser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Januar 2019)

Der Jahreswechsel in SWTOR.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Januar 2019)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Red Dead Redemption 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Januar 2019)

Noch ein bissl *Red Dead Redemption 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (12. Januar 2019)

Beinahe Retro-Alarm (ok... bissi Übertrieben)
Witcher 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Charakterdarstellung ist auch heute noch Spitze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleiner Plausch unter Freunden (?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Freund (!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Januar 2019)

Vor einigen Wochen hat Porsche ja den neuen 911 (992) Carrera S vorgestellt. Den gibt's jetzt auch in Forza Horizon 4. Schade, dass Assetto Corsa 1 nicht weiterentwickelt wird, denn da hätte ich den auch sehr gern gehabt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kam das Auto aus der virtuellen Fabrik. Diverse Designelemente erinnern ein wenig an die Generation 993 aus den 90er Jahren, was aus meiner Sicht definitiv ein Pluspunkt ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Racinggelb gefiel mir schon sehr gut, aber ich hab dann doch zu Pinsel und Farbe gegriffen und den Look ein wenig verändert. Die Felgen werde ich aber evtl. noch ein wenig abdunkeln.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das einzige Designelement, das mir am neuen 992 außen nicht so richtig gefällt, ist der Heckflügel im ausgefahrenen Zustand. Leider scheinen die Forza-Designer hier auch die Texturen unter dem Flügel vergessen zu haben. Auch das 7-Ganggetriebe im Spiel entspricht nicht dem Original mit 8-Gang PDK. Da sind noch ein paar Überarbeitungen fällig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider fehlt in Forza Horizon auch die Sportabgasanlage, die mit zwei Endrohren mit größerem Durchmesser an den 991 GT2 RS aus der letzten Generation erinnert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben dem neuen 911 Carrera S ist auch ein 1993er Porsche 968 Turbo dazugekommen. Das kommt heraus, wenn man einen Porsche 924 mit einem 993 kreuzt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2019)

Nix gegen den 968. Ist die höchste Evolutionsstufe der Vierzylinder-Transaxle. Uns vom Turbo S gibt es nur 17 Stück.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Januar 2019)

*Jurassic World: Evolution*

Armer Anky 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der macht nichts, der will nur spielen


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dem möchte man Nachts nicht begegnen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Enton! Enton!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was kuckst du?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Januar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nix gegen den 968. Ist die höchste Evolutionsstufe der Vierzylinder-Transaxle. Uns vom Turbo S gibt es nur 17 Stück.



Yep, war ein schönes Auto. Auf jeden Fall optisch näher am 928, als am 924/944 (die ich optisch eher langweilig fand). Ich finde nur, dass Reihenvierzylindermotoren in solchen Autos jetzt nicht unbedingt so super interessant sind, vor allem zu den Preisen. Da müsste man schon was Besonderes bringen, z. B. ne straßentaugliche Version des V4 Motors aus dem 919 Hybrid. Aber evtl. wird das ja was beim 918 Nachfolger? Wie auch immer: So ein Auto wird dann auf jeden Fall nicht in der Preisklasse eines 968 zu finden sein.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2019)

Der 968 war nach Auskunft von Porscheingenieuren der beste den sie je gebaut haben. Qualitativ. Dort wurde nicht auf die Kosten geschielt.


----------



## Chemenu (25. Januar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der 968 war nach Auskunft von Porscheingenieuren der beste den sie je gebaut haben. Qualitativ. Dort wurde nicht auf die Kosten geschielt.



Das hätte ich jetzt eher für den 959 vermutet. Aber wenn man Porsche Ingenieure fragt ist jetzt wohl der 918 das beste Auto das sie je gebaut haben.


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2019)

Bisoshok Infinite

Bin jetzt nochmals auf einem Schnelldurchgang, bzw Durchflug, um das ganze Setting in einer Art Sightseeing-Tour zu begutachten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(kleiner aber feiner Unterschied   )


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2019)

Assetto Corsa 1 mit Shader Mod und SOL Wetter Mod:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben besserer Beleuchtung und neuen dynamischen Wetteroptionen (auch Regen) ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ist es mit der Shaders Mod endlich möglich in Assetto Corsa 1 auch bei Nacht zu fahren. Eigentlich hat die Engine eine Limitierung, die weitere Lichtquellen neben der Sonne ausschließt ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... aber irgendwie hat es hier ein Modder geschafft, diese Limitierung zu umgehen und das Ergebnis sieht richtig gut aus. Auch Scheinwerfer und Streckenbeleuchtung (zumindest bei den großen Mods und offiziellem Content) funktionieren nun.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Theoretisch (und auch praktisch) sind jetzt also echte 24h Rennen möglich (auch mit Zeitbeschleunigung, wenn man nicht so lange fahren will) mit wechselnder Tageszeit und dynamischem Wetter (noch nicht ausprobiert, gibt recht viel einzustellen).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Nachteil? Man braucht den (leider kostenpflichtigen) Assetto Corsa Modmanager. Im Grund reicht es da aber einen einzigen Euro zu spenden und man bekommt einen Code zur Freischaltung des Programms.Das Ganze macht aus Assetto Corsa 1 schon fast ein Assetto Corsa 2. Und auch wenn die Systemanforderungen natürlich ein wenig steigen sind sie noch weit von denen von Assetto Corsa Competizione entfernt. Auf jeden Fall sehr gut spielbar, sogar in VR.

Falls jemand interessiert ist:

Content Manager: LINK
Shaders Patch:         LINK
SOL Mod:                    LINK


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2019)

Die kostenlose Version des Content Manager reicht aus um die Sol Mod nutzen zu können.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Februar 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die kostenlose Version des Content Manager reicht aus um die Sol Mod nutzen zu können.



Wurde da was geändert? Als ich's vor ein paar Monaten versucht habe, konnte ich die Mod nicht konfigurieren, weil der Menüpunkt ausgegraut war oder so.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wurde da was geändert? Als ich's vor ein paar Monaten versucht habe, konnte ich die Mod nicht konfigurieren, weil der Menüpunkt ausgegraut war oder so.



Ich benutze JSGME um Mods zu verwalten. Ich glaube die Vollversion des Content Manager macht auch nichts anderes als das Tool zu integrieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Februar 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich benutze JSGME um Mods zu verwalten. Ich glaube die Vollversion des Content Manager macht auch nichts anderes als das Tool zu integrieren.



Mit JSGME hatte ich's auch installiert bekommen, aber da hatte ich irgendeinen visuellen Bug (vermutlich einfach irgendeine Einstellungssache oder ein falsches Wetterpreset), wo die Wolken nicht richtig angezeigt wurden. Wie auch immer: Ne kleine Spende für den Contentmanager hat mir nicht weh getan und jetzt, da ich das Ding mal ein wenig genauer unter die Lupe genommen habe, finde ich das Teil doch ganz geil. Viele Optionen, der Kunos Launcher nicht hat, Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Mods usw. Nur ist man halt beim ersten Starten des Content Managers echt erschlagen mit den umfangreichen Optionen.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Februar 2019)

*Rainswept*

Ich hab nicht viel von dem Spiel erwartet, ein kleines Krimi Point & Click Adventure, wo man Hinweise sammelt und dadurch einen Mordfall löst. Aber das Spiel hat mich trotz seiner einfachen (aber meiner Meinung nach sehr schönen) Grafik und der kurzen Spielzeit von ca. 6 Stunden weit mehr mitgerissen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Kaffee- und zigarettensüchtiger Detektiv kommt man in der US-Kleinstadt Pineview an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man untersucht den Tatort, unterhält sich mit den Kollegen und Zeugen und sammelt dabei erste Hinweise. Bis dahin ein klassischer Kriminalfall.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Spiel fokussiert sich eigentlich auf ganz andere Dinge, als die Mordermittlung. Die ist zwar logischerweise immer das Ziel und der Anlass, aber im Grunde geht es um die Menschen in der Stadt. Egal ob Kollegen, Verdächtige, Bewohner der Stadt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... oder die beiden Mordopfer: Jeder hat eine kleine oder größere Geschichte zu erzählen. Jede Münze hat zwei Seiten und dieses Spiel zeigt das ganz besonders deutlich. Warum hat sich das tote Paar immer mehr aus der Gesellschaft zurückgezogen? Mit wem hatten sie Kontakt? Warum geht es dem Detektiv so dreckig?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragen über Fragen und alle werden sie auf eine Weise beantwortet, die zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Gedanken "Wow, da hätte ich mehr erwartet" auslöst. Viele Ereignisse werden auch in Form von Rückblenden erzählt. Ein unerwartet sehr emotionales Spiel, das mich wirklich überrascht hat.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2019)

Hier ist gerade richtiges Divsion Wetter. Dieses Photo habe ich heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit einfach mal an einer zufaelligen Kreuzung aufgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich zu Hause war hab ich The Division angeschmissen und dann diesen Screenshot hier gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie sollten sich echt ueberlegen, ob sie nicht in Midtown ein Live Rollenspiel Event veranstalten wollen. 

EDIT: Und die Person mit dem Rucksack, die da gerade an mir vorbeigelaufen ist als ich das Photo gemacht habe ist ja wohl mal sowas von ein Agent.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Februar 2019)

*Eastshade*

Ein Open World Fantasy Adventure/RPG mit märchenhafter Stimmung, atmosphärisch und vom Artdesign her unglaublich schön gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der erste Ort, den man nach Ankunft auf der Insel Eastshade aufsucht, ist das Dörfchen Lyndow, das einen eigenen kleinen Hafen hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Insel verteilt gibt es mehrere Tavernen, in denen man in den kalten Nächten übernachten kann. Bewohnt wird die Insel übrigens nicht von Menschen, sondern von verschiedenen Tierwesen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade in der Abend- oder Morgendämmerung ist die Beleuchtung manchmal richtig schön. Da kann man auch über einige Schwächen bei der Performance und den Texturen hinwegsehen. Für ein kleines Indiegame aber auf jeden Fall unglaublich schön gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier in der Ferne ist die größte Stadt der Insel, Nava. Neben Händlern, einer Taverne und einer Universität gibt es hier auch recht viele Quests zu erledigen. Einige in der Stadt, einige außerhalb.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Planet in Eastshade hat anscheinend keinen Mond, sondern teilt sich seine Umlaufbahn um die Sonne mit einem zweiten Planeten. Auf diesem Bild erkennt man es nicht so gut, aber manchmal sieht man auf dem anderen Planeten Meere und Kontinente. Ich frage mich, ob es in späteren Spielen auch möglich sein wird, diesen Planeten zu erkunden.Das Spiel hat zwar keine umfangreichen, dramatischen Geschichten zu erzählen, aber dafür viele kleine Geschichten, sympathische Charaktere und fokussiert sich insgesamt sehr auf die Atmosphäre. Als reisende Malerin ist es die Aufgabe des Spielers vier Bilder mit bestimmten Motiven für die Mutter zuhause zu malen. Um diese Orte besuchen zu können, müssen zahlreiche Quests erledigt und auch für die Bewohner der Spielwelt einige Bilder gemalt werden. Ein perfektes Spiel für gute Laune, das mit seiner positiven Grundstimmung und Abwesenheit von echten Bedrohungen für mich eine sehr willkommene Abwechslung zu diversen anderen sehr viel düsteren RPGs der letzten Jahre ist.


----------



## McDrake (18. Februar 2019)

Ich komm mal wieder mit nem älteren Titel, der aber aktuell doch aktuell ist (hihihi)
Division 1 ist einfach unglaublich *UN*spektakulär realistisch angehaucht, dass mir das auch nach über 30 Stunden nicht langweilig wird durch die Schluchten von New York zu streifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Februar 2019)

Nochmal *Eastshade*

304 Screenshots habe ich in fast 20 Stunden Spielzeit gemacht. Hier sind nochmal ein paar davon (hab's ein wenig runterskaliert, damit die Dateien nicht so groß werden bzw. ich zwei Bilder in eins packen kann):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione

Da man Replays noch nicht speichern kann (Early Access) ist es aktuell noch etwas anstrengend, Screenshots zu machen, aber ich hab mich einfach mal in den Nissan GTR Nismo GT3 gesetzt und ein paar schöne Bilder auf der belgischen Strecke Zolder gemacht. Das sieht schon echt unfassbar gut aus. Da können auch kein Forza 7, Forza Horizon 4 oder Project CARS 2 mithalten. Einzig Gran Turismo Sport sieht (zumindest in Bewegung, nicht was die Details angeht) mit den Replay Nachbearbeitungsfiltern noch eine Spur natürlicher aus, finde ich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (11. März 2019)

Geile Bilder. Nur falsche Automarke. *duckundschnellweg*


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Geile Bilder. Nur falsche Automarke. *duckundschnellweg*



Den Porsche GT3 R (und evtl. auch GT3 Cup) gibt's leider noch nicht, der kommt vermutlich mit der Version 1.0  Hab halt den GTR genommen, weil der jetzt neu mit der Version 0.6 dazugekommen ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. März 2019)

Und da ich das mit den Screenshots einfach nicht lassen kann, hab ich mal nen Vergleich zwischen vier aktuellen Rennsimulationen. iRacing, Automobilista und rFactor 2 fehlen, weil Auto und/oder Strecke nicht als offizieller Content vorhanden sind.  Ich hätte zwar gerne noch Gran Turismo Sport und Forza Motorsport 7 mit eingebunden, die hab ich aber beide nicht um Screenshots zu machen. Auf allen Bildern hab ich versucht Kamera und Auto nahezu identisch zu platzieren. Und ich muss sagen: Im direkten Vergleich sieht man Assetto Corsa 1 und RaceRoom Racing Experience inzwischen schon ihr Alter an, vor allem auf die Materialshader bezogen, bei RaceRoom auch am inzwischen recht alten 3d Modell, das erstmal 2012 oder 2013 in die Simulation gebracht wurde und seitdem nur Textur- und Physikupdates bekommen hat. Project CARS 2, Assetto Corsa Competizione und inzwischen auch rFactor 2 kriegen das dann doch ein wenig besser hin.

Es gibt einige Detailunterschiede bei den Fahrzeugen. Assetto Corsa 1 hat scheinbar eine Version, die 2012 gefahren wurde, bei RaceRoom ist das 3d Modell schon recht alt, hat aber eine 2015er GT Masters Lackierung. Assetto Corsa Competizione und Project CARS 2 haben beide scheinbar das 2015er Modell. Assetto Corsa Competizione hat außerdem noch eine 2018er Variante, die wieder ein wenig anders aussieht, aber die hab ich hier einfach mal weggelassen.

Auch die Strecke (Monza) hat sich scheinbar im Laufe der Jahre ein wenig verändert. So sehen die Kerbs eigentlich in allen Versionen ein wenig anders aus. Im letzten Jahr gab es dann noch eine größere Veränderung auf der echten Strecke, indem die Brücke ca. 150 Meter vor der Variante della Roggia entfernt wurde. 

Wie auch immer, hier geht's um Bilder vom Nissan GTR Nismo GT3 auf Monza:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

Habe mir endlich Far Cry Primal (Digital Apex Edition) gegönnt. Es ist mal wieder gerade im Sale bei uPlay und mit 100 eingetauschten Münzen habe ich nur 8,80 Euro gezahlt.
Es ist mal eine ziemlich andere Spielerfahrung, macht ziemlich Spaß soweit. 
Das Spiel läuft ziemlich gut, okay ist auch nicht brandneu, im Benchmark hatte ich auf Ultra und mit 4k Texturen im Schnitt 100FPS. Im Spiel habe ich dann allerdings ohnehin VSync an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2019)

*Ein Paar Schnappschüsse aus Star Trek: Bridge Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2019)

*Und hier noch von der Classic-Enterprise*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Ein Paar Schnappschüsse aus Star Trek: Bridge Crew*



Wenn es doch nur eine anständige Singleplayer Kampagne mit einer interessanten Story a la Bridge Commander/Starfleet Academy/Klingon Academy hätte. Dann würde mich das Spiel wirklich reizen. Gerade auf ein Abenteuer in der original TOS-Ära hätte ich mal wieder Bock. Evtl. sollte ich mal wieder Star Trek 25th Anniversary oder Judgment Rites auspacken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn es doch nur eine anständige Singleplayer Kampagne mit einer interessanten Story a la Bridge Commander/Starfleet Academy/Klingon Academy hätte. Dann würde mich das Spiel wirklich reizen. Gerade auf ein Abenteuer in der original TOS-Ära hätte ich mal wieder Bock. Evtl. sollte ich mal wieder Star Trek 25th Anniversary oder Judgment Rites auspacken.


Stimmt schon, eigentlich hätte das Spiel mehr Content verdient. Mich wunderts dass Ubisoft da so gar nix an Mission-DLCs nachliefert. Trotzdem macht es mir Spaß außerhalb von der normalen SP-Kampagne die alternativen Modi und Schiffe auszuprobieren. Das Feeling innerhalb der Schiffe haben die perfekt eingefangen, allerdings ist nur die USS Aegis ohne Kontroll-Hilfen problemslos zu kommandieren. Bei den ganzen Bunten Knöpfen der alten Enterprise würden wohl nur Nimoy (RIP), Takei und Koenig durchblicken. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (5. April 2019)

Mal wieder ein paar Screens von mir. Zunächst vom Spinoff *Dead or Alive: Venus Vacation*. Das ist ein F2P Titel und neuster Ableger der Dead or Alive Xtreme Serie, die aus DoA Beach Volleyball hervorging. Vor ein paar Tagen erschien die PC Version, die allerdings einen Region Lock hat. Mittels VPN kann man sich das Game aber dennoch in die Steam Library holen. Als Charakter habe ich mir beim kurzen Reinschauen Honoka ausgesucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier jetzt ein paar neue *Dead or Alive 6* Screenshots. Diesmal habe ich auch ein wenig mit den Fotomodus rumgespielt, zu sehen an den letzten paar Bildern ohne HUD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2019)

Die Atmosphäre in The Division 2 begeistert mich sehr! Vor allem Fülle an Objekten und Beleuchtung sind toll.
Alle Bilder sind mit dem spieleigenen Fotomodus erstellt worden. Leider kann man während dessen Nutzung das Spiel nicht pausieren, daher habe ich wenig feindliche NPCs auf die Bilder bekommen.

Hier mal ein paar meiner Favoriten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ganze Gallery findet ihr *hier*.


----------



## MrFob (15. April 2019)

@Zybba: Das sieht schon sehr schick aus. Ich lasse mir noch ein bisschen Zeit aber Division 2 steht shcon definitiv auf der will-haben Liste.

@Sauerlandboy: Die TNG Bruecke von Bridge Crew scheint ja die der Enterprise E zu sein, oder? Gibt es auch die D? (Ich weiss, du magst die D eh nicht, aber waere schon cool den ollen Pott kommandieren zu koennen. ) Und gibt es auch die A (wie in Starfleet Academy)?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> @Sauerlandboy: Die TNG Bruecke von Bridge Crew scheint ja die der Enterprise E zu sein, oder? Gibt es auch die D? (Ich weiss, du magst die D eh nicht, aber waere schon cool den ollen Pott kommandieren zu koennen. ) Und gibt es auch die A (wie in Starfleet Academy)?


Die E?! Woher hast du die Info her bzw. wo willst du die gesehen haben? Es gibt nur die Aegis, die TOS-Enterprise und eben das Picard-Serien-Schiff. Das Lustige ist:
Sowohl bei TOS als auch bei der TNG blickst du ohne zuschaltbare Steuerungshilfen nur schwer bis gar nicht durch was sich womit genau auslösen lässt. Das Schiff der Kelvin-Timeline hingegen hat wegen seines modernen Designs eine sehr selbsterklärende Struktur für alle Kommandos und Stationen.

Wäre schön wenn Ubisoft noch mehr berühmte ST-Schiffe nachliefern würde, besser wären noch zusätzliche Missionen mit noch mehr abwechslungsreichen Zielen. Das Spiel schreit nach mehr Content sowohl für Single- als auch Multiplayer, aber irgendwie scheinen die Franzosen - und das ist schon sonderbar genug - kein Interesse daran zu haben mehr DLCs zu verkaufen. Glaube auch nicht wirklich dran dass nach dem TNG-DLC mehr kommen wird.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (15. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die E?! Woher hast du die Info her bzw. wo willst du die gesehen haben? Es gibt nur die Aegis, die TOS-Enterprise und eben das Picard-Serien-Schiff. Das Lustige ist:
> Sowohl bei TOS als auch bei der TNG blickst du ohne zuschaltbare Steuerungshilfen nur schwer bis gar nicht durch was sich womit genau auslösen lässt. Das Schiff der Kelvin-Timeline hingegen hat wegen seines modernen Designs eine sehr selbsterklärende Struktur für alle Kommandos und Stationen.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn Ubisoft noch mehr berühmte ST-Schiffe nachliefern würde, besser wären noch zusätzliche Missionen mit noch mehr abwechslungsreichen Zielen. Das Spiel schreit nach mehr Content sowohl für Single- als auch Multiplayer, aber irgendwie scheinen die Franzosen - und das ist schon sonderbar genug - kein Interesse daran zu haben mehr DLCs zu verkaufen. Glaube auch nicht wirklich dran dass nach dem TNG-DLC mehr kommen wird.
> ...



Ah ok. Ich dachte bei dem Screenshot hier erst an (zugegebenrmassein eine etwas merkwuerdige Umsetzung der) E, wegen der blau beleuchteten Stufen und der recht frei stehenden Konsolen. Als du dann geschrieben hattest "und nun die Classic Enterprise" dachte ich erst die ersten Shots seien aus dem TNG DLC. Aber jo, mein Fehler, beim zweiten Hinsehen ist es schon ein sehr anderes Layout. 

Und yep, der Mangel an Content, von dem man oefter liest bei dem Spiel ist auch der Hauptgrund wieso ich es mir (noch) nicht gekauft habe, obwohl ich es ja sogar in VR spielen koennte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ich dachte bei dem Screenshot hier erst an (zugegebenrmassein eine etwas merkwuerdige Umsetzung der) E, wegen der blau beleuchteten Stufen und der recht frei stehenden Konsolen. Als du dann geschrieben hattest "und nun die Classic Enterprise" dachte ich erst die ersten Shots seien aus dem TNG DLC. Aber jo, mein Fehler, beim zweiten Hinsehen ist es schon ein sehr anderes Layout.
> 
> Und yep, der Mangel an Content, von dem man oefter liest bei dem Spiel ist auch der Hauptgrund wieso ich es mir (noch) nicht gekauft habe, obwohl ich es ja sogar in VR spielen koennte.


Fürs Hauptspiel + TNG-DLC hab ich etwa 15 Euro bezahlt, ich finde das geht vollkommen in Ordnung. Die meisten Kampagnen-/separaten Missionen sind zwar relativ kurz, machen dennoch viel Spaß. Mit dem Wechsel auf ein anderes Schiff ist auch der Flair innerhalb der identischen Mission angenehm anders.

Ich bereue den Kauf nicht. Rein von der Umsetzung, der Technik und dem eingefangenen ST-Feeling hat Ubisoft ein ziemlich gutes Trek-Spiel rausgebracht, jedenfalls so gut wie seit vielen vielen Jahren nicht mehr. Würde mir wünschen dass die noch mehr mit der Lizenz versuchen, denn sie haben die Materie und den Stil absolut verstanden.
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (16. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Ein Paar Schnappschüsse aus Star Trek: Bridge Crew*



Mit oder ohne VR?
Eigentlich würde ichs gerne spielen.
Aber ich habe bis jetzt die Befürchtung, dass es eher eine Art Demo für VR ist und im "Normalbetrieb" wenig Spass macht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne VR?
> Eigentlich würde ichs gerne spielen.
> Aber ich habe bis jetzt die Befürchtung, dass es eher eine Art Demo für VR ist und im "Normalbetrieb" wenig Spass macht


Ohne. Bedienung und Kopfdrehung gehen dabei übers Gamepad.

Sein volles Potential holt es im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Leuten, das steht zweifelsfrei fest, aber als Singleplayer-Game überzeugt es eigentlich auch. Du kannst (aber musst nicht) jederzeit von der Captain-Rolle zu den anderen Bord-Crewmen wechseln, bist also nicht auf einen einzigen Pisten beschränkt. Du kannst als Navigator, taktischer Offizier als auch Maschineningenieur aktiv eingreifen.

Das Einzige was dem Spiel fehlt ist noch mehr Missionsvielfalt. Ubisoft sollte mal einen reinen SP-Missions-DLC raushauen, ich würde sofort zuschlagen. Und eine freie Spielkamera für die Außenansicht wäre dazu noch die Krönung.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (17. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ohne. Bedienung und Kopfdrehung gehen dabei übers Gamepad.
> 
> Sein volles Potential holt es im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Leuten, das steht zweifelsfrei fest, aber als Singleplayer-Game überzeugt es eigentlich auch. Du kannst (aber musst nicht) jederzeit von der Captain-Rolle zu den anderen Bord-Crewmen wechseln, bist also nicht auf einen einzigen Pisten beschränkt. Du kannst als Navigator, taktischer Offizier als auch Maschineningenieur aktiv eingreifen.



Ich bin sooooo nah dran, das Game zu kaufen und einen Zweitaccount bei STEAM zu machen, um das Teil zusammen mit meiner Frau zu spielen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich bin sooooo nah dran, das Game zu kaufen und einen Zweitaccount bei STEAM zu machen, um das Teil zusammen mit meiner Frau zu spielen


Du kannst auch ganz bei uplay bleiben, Steam ist nur Zusatz. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (17. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch ganz bei uplay bleiben, Steam ist nur Zusatz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ich kaufs dann bei EPIC
*aufsteinewerferwart*


----------



## McDrake (25. April 2019)

*Jurassic World Evolution*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst heilen, dann behalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2te Insel jetzt im Griff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für ein Aufbauspiel, ziemlich detaillierte Modelle oO


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2019)

... und wir sollen jetzt raten um welches Spiel es sich handelt?  

Aber irgendwie kommt es mir bekannt vor, ist es ggf. ein wenig älter?


----------



## golani79 (15. Mai 2019)

Hab ich zwar nicht gespielt, aber sieht nach Vanquish aus.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab ich zwar nicht gespielt, aber sieht nach Vanquish aus.



korrekt. sorry. 

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Mai 2019)

Sowas weiß man doch ... 
Naja, ich vergaß, die meisten hier kennen sich mit Japano-Games nicht so aus. 

Ich bin eigentlich ein sehr fleißiger Screenshot-Macher und poste die auch gerne in Foren aber hier lohnt es sich irgendwie so gar nicht, leider, weil meist eh keine Reaktion kommt, da die Japano-Games hier niemanden interessieren.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sowas weiß man doch ...
> Naja, ich vergaß, die meisten hier kennen sich mit Japano-Games nicht so aus.
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich ein sehr fleißiger Screenshot-Macher und poste die auch gerne in Foren aber hier lohnt es sich irgendwie so gar nicht, leider, weil meist eh keine Reaktion kommt, da die Japano-Games hier niemanden interessieren.



HAAAAAALT! STOP!  

Ich hab mich zwar immer negativ über Japano-Games geäußert, aber Vanquish hab ich sogar gespielt. Darum kam mir das Teil bekannt vor!


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2019)

Supraland

Supraland ist ein Erkundungs- und Rätselspiel mit vielen kleinen Geheimnissen. Im "Was spielt ihr gerade"-Thread hab ich schon ein wenig zum Spielablauf geschrieben, hier gibt's jetzt Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Aufgabe ist klar: Geh ins verfeindete Königreich und beschwere dich, was das Zeug hält!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Laufe des Spiels kauft man sich neue Gegenstände und Fähigkeiten, wie z. B. diesen Würfel, den man beschwören kann um höher oder weiter gelegene Orte zu finden. Die Rätsel sind bisher knackig und abwechslungsreich, aber nie frustrierend gestaltet. Einzig die etwas wackelige Physikengine versaut einem ab und zu einen Sprung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Weg über diese LOL-Steine (nein, eine Legolizenz gibt es natürlich nicht) führt uns zu einem MacGuffin, der uns die Weiterreise ermöglichen soll.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefunden hab ich diesen MacGuffin zwar noch nicht, aber er soll sich irgendwo in diesem Turm befinden. Wie soll ich da nur hochkommen? Dazu wollen sicher wieder einige Rätsel gelöst werden und sicherlich finde ich auch einige weitere der zahlreichen Geheimnisse in der schön gemachten Spielwelt.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juni 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione

Es ist schön, es klingt gut, das Fahren ist auch gut umgesetzt ... nur leider an vielen Ecken und Enden unfertig und schlecht optimiert. Im Kern eine tolle Simulation, die aufgrund vieler kleiner Baustellen dennoch irgendwie bitter schmeckt. Im aktuellen Zustand werd ich mit dem Ding einfach nicht warm. Ich hoffe, das wird bald einiges gefixt. Wie auch immer: Bilder sollen hier sprechen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Bentley ist eines der Dickschiffe im GT3-Feld. Man sollte meinen, das Auto wäre auch schwerer, als die anderen, ist es aber nicht. Knapp über 1,3 Tonnen bringt das Ding auf die Waage, während die Serienversion deutlich über 2 Tonnen wiegt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eau Rouge in Spa Francorchamps ist immer wieder ein beeindruckendes Stück Strecke. Manche Autos können hier mit Vollgas hochheizen, beim GT3 wird's da aber doch knapp.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lamborghini Huracan Super Trofeo ist neben dem Porsche GT3 Cup eines von zwei Autos, die nicht in der GT3 Klasse fahren, da beide ein wenig langsamer sind. Jeweils eines dieser Autos nahm im Jahr 2018 am 24 Stunden Rennen auf Spa Francorchamps teil. Im Falle von Assetto Corsa Competizione heißt das Dank der BlancPain Lizenz leider: Es gibt wirklich nur jeweils ein Exemplar der beiden Fahrzeuge. Cup-Rennen sind leider nicht möglich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls ein Exot ist dieser Lamborghini Gallardo. Ein älteres Modell, das in den Händen eines Privatteams mit den großen Teams mit Werksunterstützung mithalten will, es aber nicht ganz schafft. Dennoch ein schönes Auto mit tollem V10 Sound.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Aston Martin ist ebenfalls ein älteres Modell und das einzige Fahrzeug im Feld mit einem V12 Motor. Leider wurde dieser "Dinosaurier" inzwischen in der 2019er Saison durch das Nachfolgemodell mit V8 Biturbomotor ersetzt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Juni 2019)

Da ich aktuell nichts interessantes zum spielen habe, hab ich mir mal Skyrim gegönnt und etwas aufgebohrt. Wirklich viele Mods nutze ich eher nicht. Aber die, die ich nutze, haben es in sich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juni 2019)

Parkitect




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (9. Juni 2019)

Sah auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein Panorama Screenshot.


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Parkitect


Kannte ich bisher gar nicht.
Scheint ein hübsches Aufbauspiel zu sein
Gleich mal auf die Wunschliste gesetzt


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kannte ich bisher gar nicht.



Ist halt quasi ne 1:1 Kopie von rollercoaster tycoon. Mehr Wirtschaft als in Planet Coaster, dafür nicht so hardwarehungrig


----------



## McDrake (12. Juni 2019)

Space Engine

Wir starten mal hier... sollte einem bekannt vorkommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein klein wenig weiter entfernt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den Galaxien gibt ein paar...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und darin gibts wieder Sonnensysteme mit Planeten und Trabanten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2019)

Da hier so viele Rennspiel-Bilder gepostet werden will ich mal mal anschließen. Habe gerade meine ersten Runden in Forza 7 hinter mir und auch schon ein paar Screens gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2019)

Und die zwei fehlten noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (15. Juni 2019)

*Sapce Engine*Grade wieder 3/4 Stunden in einem Sonnenstystem rum geflogen.

Meditativ, cool... fantastisch.
Und wenn man noch mit der Zeit rumspielt, verändert sich , je nach Sonnenstand dann natürlich auch die Beleuchtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juni 2019)

Octopath Traveller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2019)

Oh, da bin ich auch gerade bei einem richtigen "Klassiker" bei, The Legend of Heroes - Trails in the Sky:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2019)

Elite Dangerous

Mein neues Arbeitstier. Ein(e)e T9
Stemmt pro Flug über 750 Tonnen Fracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht auch noch dramatischer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt ein paar Millionen pro Flug.
Da ist die Anschaffung von  80 Millionen relativ schnell wieder drin.
Das Aufrüsten hat dann aber auch noch bissl was verschlungen. Aber was solls.
Spacetruck fliegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (23. Juli 2019)

Dead Cells




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. August 2019)

Assetto Corsa

Gestern oder vorgestern ist eine neue Version der SOL Mod erschienen. Hab gleich auch die Shader Mod aktualisiert und bin einige Rennen und Trackdays gefahren. Die Effekte sind im Spiel selbst nicht so extrem (kein Motion Blur, keine Tiefenunschärfe usw.), aber die Shader Mod hat einen eigenen Screenshotmodus bekommen, den ich noch ein wenig optimieren muss (weniger Motion Blur). Da lässt sich so enorm viel einstellen und die Performance ist selbst in VR richtig gut, trotz meiner alten GTX 1070.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst ging es im Lotus 49 nach Monza. Trotz eines Unfalls konnte ich mir den siebten Platz gegen die KI sichern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier überhole ich gerade einen Ferrari 312/67. Die Türme von damals stehen noch heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn das Oval inzwischen stillgelegt ist, hat Monza sich doch irgendwie noch seinen alten Charakter ein wenig bis heute erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach ging es mit dem Porsche 908 Langheck in die Dämmerung. Ich gebe zu: Meine Runden waren alles andere, als rekordverdächtig, aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Schluss ging es im Sauber Mercedes C9 nach Laguna Seca. 5 Liter V8 Biturbo mit fast 1000 PS ... was will man mehr?


----------



## Neawoulf (6. August 2019)

Grafisch nicht ganz so aufwendig (läuft tatsächlich noch mit DirectX9), aber stilistisch sehr schön: RaceRoom Racing Experience. Inspiriert durch ein Youtube Video von Herrn Löblich hab ich mich mal in den Porsche gesetzt und mir die schwedische Rennstrecke Knutstorp genauer angeschaut. Alter Schwede, ist das eine Berg- und Talfahrt. Ich hoffe, das kommt auf den Screenshots zumindest ansatzweise rüber:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Arbeitsgerät" ist ein Porsche 964 Carrera Cup aus dem Jahr 1990 oder 1991 mit etwas über 250 PS.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein PS Monster, aber die kompakte und hügelige Strecke hat es definitiv in sich und der Heckmotor sorgt durch sein Übergewicht hinter der Hinterachse für zusätzlich Spannung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die klassische 911er Silhouette wird einfach nicht langweilig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man zumindest ansatzweise, was die Strecke an Hügeln zu bieten hat. Da ist Gefühl im Gasfuß gefragt, wenn man das Heck des Porsches nicht eindrehen möchte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man vom Teufel spricht: Kurz vor Schluss ist es mir dann doch passiert. Es ging bergab und beim Anbremsen hab ich das Heck verloren. Wie durch ein Wunder hab ich dadurch nur vier Plätze verloren und konnte noch als 10ter durch's Ziel fahren.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. August 2019)

Anno 1800




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2019)

doom (2016) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2019)

Elite Dangerous

Falls jemand wissen möchte, wie ich in RL aussehe - das kommt doch tatsächlich dem Original am nächsten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse vom Mittelpunkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterwegs mit der Sundancer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. August 2019)

No Mans Sky

Inzwischen sieht das Spiel richtig schön aus, wenn auch stilistisch natürlich ganz anders, als Elite Dangerous:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (11. August 2019)

Werd NMS sicher auch irgendwann mal holen


----------



## Spassbremse (11. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Werd NMS sicher auch irgendwann mal holen



Das habe ich mir auch gerade eben gedacht.


----------



## Zybba (11. August 2019)

Die Tage kommt doch das große Beyond Update.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. August 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die Tage kommt doch das große Beyond Update.



Eben darum ist's mir gerade wieder in den Sinn gekommen und habe es vor ein paar Tagen im Sale gekauft.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. August 2019)

Rune




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2019)

Rebel Galaxy Outlaw

Mag jetzt grafisch nicht das spektakulärste Spiel auf dem Markt sein, kann aber dann doch ab und zu ein wenig beeindrucken und läuft dennoch flüssig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man dann (unverhofft!) in solch eine Schlacht gerät, weiss man, dass es besser ist strategisch vorzugehen:
Wer greift mich an, wen nehm ich aufs Korn...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn solche Schiffe anzugreifen, während noch die Eskorte rumschwirrt, ist wenig clever. Sind die erst mal weg, gehts an den fetten Braten
Gut ist, dass man die Geschütze von solchen Grossschiffen, einzeln anvisieren und ausschalten kann. Je nach grösse, sind das mehrere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier eine kleinere Fregatte, bei der man den fehlenden Geschützturm besser sehen kann (der runde, graue Fleck auf dem Flügel).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Explosionen sehen, vor allem im Aufnahmemodus, ziemlich chic aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, wird weiter gespielt... will ja meine, bzw Junos Station verschönern


----------



## Neawoulf (26. August 2019)

Zum baldigen Abschied von meiner alten Grafikkarte hab ich mir gedacht: Warum gönnen ich der alten Karte an seinen letzten Tagen nicht noch etwas grafisch simpleres, was nicht so anstrengt? So hab ich mal wieder das gute (gar nicht so alte) *Automobilista *ausgepackt. Grafisch nicht super detailliert, aber dafür eine sehr scharfe, klare Optik, was mir ziemlich gut gefällt. Zusammen mit dem sehr guten Fahrgefühl und reichlich Content ist es für mich persönlich immer noch das vielleicht beste Sim Racing Gesamtpaket, das es aktuell zu kaufen gibt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass frontgetriebene Tourenwagen keinen Spaß machen halte ich für einen Mythos.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann damit vielleicht keinen Drift mit dem Gaspedal halten, aber das Balancing mit Gas und Bremse ist dennoch sehr anspruchsvoll und macht Spaß.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn es mal kein modernes Auto sein soll, wird halt zum Renn-Käfer aus Südamerika gegriffen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Racingkollegen gibt es noch einen VW Passat und einen VW Gol (yep, Gol ... ohne F).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wo sonst bitteschön kann man mit einen kompletten Fahrerfeld aus solchen Kisten herumheizen?

Ich kann es kaum abwarten, bis im Dezember der Nachfolger auf den Markt kommt, in den ich hoffentlich in Betaform schon im November ein wenig reinschnuppern kann.


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2019)

Destiny 2 (Story-Missionen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Destiny 2 (Story-Missionen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein atmosphärisches Singleplayer-RPG/Action Adventure mit dem Setting und dem Art Design würde ich vermutlich ohne zu zögern kaufen. Aber dieses Lootshooter-Genre ist leider gar nichts für mich.


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ein atmosphärisches Singleplayer-RPG/Action Adventure mit dem Setting und dem Art Design würde ich vermutlich ohne zu zögern kaufen. Aber dieses Lootshooter-Genre ist leider gar nichts für mich.


Die SP-Storymissionen find ich aber ganz ok, bzw sehr gut. Da ist man dann auch allein unzerwegs. Und für lau hat mich der Titel sehr gut unterhalten. Mache sogar zwischendurch bei kleinen Events mit....eigentlich sehr ähnlich wie TESO. Nur mit wirklich eigenen Instanzen bei den Kampagnen.


----------



## Zybba (4. September 2019)

Mal wieder ein Pixelspiel: Children of Morta
Einige Panoramen sind sehr schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist im Kern ein ARPG, mit Rougelite Elementen.
Das Gameplay fühlt sich an wie Diablo, aber ohne die extreme Lootspirale.
Mehr dazu erzähl ich im nächsten Podcast.


----------



## Zybba (9. September 2019)

Ich habe massig Screenshots gemacht und eine Sammlung erstellt:
Children of Morta Imgur Gallery *(enthält Spoiler!)*

Mehr zum Spiel wie gesagt in der aktuellen Podcastfolge.


----------



## McDrake (9. September 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich habe massig Screenshots gemacht und eine Sammlung erstellt:


Zu welchem Spiel?
Noch immer Children of Morta?


----------



## Zybba (9. September 2019)

Jo!
Hatte ich vergessen zu sagen, editiere ich noch.

Btw: Fährst du auf die Zürich Game Show?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. September 2019)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus diversen Adventures, die ich in den letzten Wochen gespielt habe bzw. aktuell spiele. Jedes hat auf seine eigene Art einen schönen Stil, finde ich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bear with Me* ist ein Point & Click Adventure, in der ein kleines Mädchen mit ihrem Plüschteddy in eine imaginäre(?) Noir-Welt reist, um ihren Bruder zu suchen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Privatdetektiv Ted E. Bear nimmt eigentlich nicht mehr viele Fälle an, aber mit ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit geht er dennoch wieder "freudig" an die Arbeit.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Little Misfortune* ist weniger ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure, eher eine Art interaktive Geschichte. Der Humor wechselt dabei regelmäßig von kindlich niedlich zu gruselig und verstörend oder einfach nur bitterböse.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer möchte nackte Hamster sehen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Primordia* dagegen ist wieder ein ganz klassisches Point & Click Adventure. Der Stil erinnert stark an den Klassiker Beneath a Steel Sky. Die Protagonisten sind zwar "nur" Roboter, aber dennoch sehr sympathisch und toll vertont.





McDrake schrieb:


> Die SP-Storymissionen find ich aber ganz ok, bzw sehr gut. Da ist man dann auch allein unzerwegs. Und für lau hat mich der Titel sehr gut unterhalten. Mache sogar zwischendurch bei kleinen Events mit....eigentlich sehr ähnlich wie TESO. Nur mit wirklich eigenen Instanzen bei den Kampagnen.



Mag sein. Ein Spiel, das von Grund auf als SP-Erfahrung gemacht wurde, ist mir dennoch lieber.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2019)

Saboteur
So alt das spiel auch sein mag (und wohl leider aus Zeitdruck nicht ganz fertig gedacht), fasziniert es mich noch immer.
Grafisch kein Hingucker mehr. Komischerweise finde ich mich aber in Paris und Umgebung um einiges einfacher zurecht als bei neueren Assassins Creed.

Flucht aus einem Zeppelin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cool gemacht. Befreite Regionen erscheinen in hellen Farben. Besetzte in Schwarz/Weiss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt aber auch idyllische Fleckchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich Hauptquartiere der Resistance



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2019)

Unfassbar ... ich hab keine PS4, aber GT Sport sieht grandios aus. Sieht das Spiel auch in Bewegung, sprich beim "echten" Fahren, so aus oder nur im Fotomodus? Da haben ja bereits andere Rennsimulatoren mit wahnwitziger Grafik geglänzt dank zig Filter und erhöhter Auflösung.

Aber das Bild am Hafen ... wow! Auch Prag erkennt man sofort und Venedig auch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Oktober 2019)

Hab mir das Spiel nach langer Wartezeit gebraucht für 20€ gegönnt, zumal es ja inzwischen viele Inhalte für Einzelspieler gibt. Negativ ist aber immer noch, dass ohne aktive Internetverbindung keinerlei Spielfortschritt gespeichert wird. Nicht mal ein paar Credits kann man dann verdienen.

Der Photomode ist schon schicker als die Renngrafik, da die Bilder der Szenarien ja alle gerendert sind. Allerdings werden alle Fotos nachträglich noch gerendert, also auch solche die man im Rennbetrieb anfertigt. Ich werd demnächst nochmal ein paar posten, die nur aus Rennen stammen. Muss aber erstmal meine Strecken-und Fahrzeugauswahl vergrößern.


----------



## Robertius (8. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Unfassbar ... ich hab keine PS4, aber GT Sport sieht grandios aus. Sieht das Spiel auch in Bewegung, sprich beim "echten" Fahren, so aus oder nur im Fotomodus? Da haben ja bereits andere Rennsimulatoren mit wahnwitziger Grafik geglänzt dank zig Filter und erhöhter Auflösung.
> 
> Aber das Bild am Hafen ... wow! Auch Prag erkennt man sofort und Venedig auch.



Im Fotomodus zum Ablecken, im Spiel selber dann eher normal: https://youtu.be/Tn_VRJ3icAU?t=338


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Oktober 2019)

Die Replays und Screenshots in GT Sport sehen schon unglaublich gut aus, da kann selbst Assetto Corsa Competizone auf dem PC nicht ganz mithalten. Allerdings reicht die Rechenleistung wohl nicht aus, um diese Nachbearbeitungsfilter und den Detailgrad auch im Rennen selbst mit 60 fps laufen zu lassen. Replays laufen mit 30 fps, soweit ich weiß. Aber dennoch sieht GT Sport schon verdammt gut aus für nen Konsolenracer. Wenn man den Grafiksprung von GT6 (PS3) zu GT Sport (PS4) betrachtet ... wie gut wird die Reihe dann erst aussehen, wenn die neue Konsolengeneration kommt? Eine der wenigen Spielereihen, um die ich die Konsoleros wirklich ein wenig beneide.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Oktober 2019)

Hier nun welche aus dem Rennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2019)

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bissl was von Prey (2006)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Los Jungs, ab nach Hause




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnerte mich spontan an:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDHu-tLriTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle festhalten, wir Besuchen die Aliens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bereit für einen weiteren, sonnigen Tag.


----------



## EvilReFlex (21. Oktober 2019)

*Robo Recall* gespielt über *Revive *mit der *Vive-Brille* und den *Valve Index-Controllern*. 
Funktioniert wunderbar!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2019)

*Dishonored 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Oktober 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione. Das 2019er Saison Update ist da und damit vier überarbeitete und zwei komplett neue Fahrzeuge, zusammen mit der Strecke Zandvoort. Hier man ein paar der neuen bzw. überarbeiteten Autos:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Porsche 911 GT3 R 991.2 ist eine Evolution des Vorgängers.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gleiche trifft auch auf den Lamborghini Huracan GT3 Evo zu. Im Grunde das gleiche Auto, wie im letzten Jahr, aber mit ein paar Veränderungen und Upgrades im Detail.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der McLaren 720S GT3 ist komplett neu. Der Vorgänger 650S GT3 ist raus, kann aber natürlich noch in der 2018er Saison gefahren werden. Unfassbar schönes Auto, wie ich finde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gegensatz zum 650S ist der 720S allerdings nicht direkt Teil der Blancpain GT Serie, sondern kommt wegen der McLaren Shadow Competition, ein in verschiedenen Simulationen laufendes E-Sport Event, ins Spiel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Aston Martin V8 Vantage GT3 ist ebenfalls komplett neu und ersetzt den V12, der zuletzt in der 2018er Saison gefahren wurde.





McDrake schrieb:


> *Dishonored 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Spiel hat einfach nur ein unglaublich schönes Art Design.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Oktober 2019)

Heute gibt's nur ein Bild, das aber dafür sehr schön die Landschaften und Lichtstimmungen im American Truck Simulator einfängt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn die Grafik rein technisch wirklich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand ist (immerhin wird inzwischen DX11 unterstützt, was zumindest in Sachen Performance einiges bringt) ist es doch erstaunlich, wie unglaublich atmosphärisch der American Truck Simulator (und natürlich auch der Euro Truck Simulator 2) sein kann. Schade ist nur, dass die Welt so extrem komprimiert ist. Ich würde mir größere Städte und weitere Landschaften wünschen. Es gibt zwar Orte mit viel Weitsicht, aber da wird oft ein wenig getrickst, indem weiter entfernte Objekte einfach kleiner skaliert sind, so dass es nach mehr Entfernung aussieht, als es technisch eigentlich ist. Und die Sichtweite ist auch nicht Optimal ... und die Ladezeiten ... ach, was soll's: Trotz aller technischen Mängel liebe ich das Ding trotzdem! Und gerade in VR kann man sich so richtig schön in der Atmosphäre verlieren, wenn man den richtigen Radiosender dazu hört.
*edit* Ach, was soll's: Hier sind noch zwei Bilder, einmal von der Brücke geschossen, einmal unten am Ufer. Erinnert mich ein wenig an The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Oktober 2019)

Da ich inzwischen um die 120 Stunden bei Conan im Exil verbracht habe, auch wenn ich ihn bisher nur einmal nach dem Intro kurz im Spiel wiedergetroffen habe, immerhin, er hat mich erkannt, hier mal ein paar meiner Screenshots. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das Forum hier nervig ist, da ich weder auf Google Photos noch auf Twitter verlinken kann und nur fünf Fotos direkt hochladen kann, die dann auch nur als winziger Thumbnail im Beitrag erscheinen. Deswegen verweise ich auf entsprechenden Blogbeitrag von mir: https://rpcg.blogspot.com/2019/10/uberlebenskampf-und-wohnungsbau-in.html


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2019)

Planet Zoo, erste Eindrücke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2019)

Observer
"Reale" Welt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Gedanken" Welt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2019)

wirkt irgendwie so unscharf


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wirkt irgendwie so unscharf



Stimmt.
Hat auch damit was zu tun in welchem Zustand der Protagonist ist.
Fällt im Game selber nicht wirklich auf, dass die Grafik ab und zu unscharf ist.
Allgemein flackerts im Spiel oft. Die ganze Umgebung ist immer irgendwie in Bewegung. Jeden Moment kann was passieren.
Ist halt kein 08/15-Game
Schwierig zu erklären...


----------



## Neawoulf (10. November 2019)

Aus irgendeinem Grund versenke ich aktuell wieder echt viele Stunden in dem Spiel, von daher: Hier mehr aus dem *American Truck Simulator*. 

Und auch wenn er aufgrund seiner Länge häufig Probleme beim Einparken kriegt (that's what she said), hab ich mir zur Abwechslung mal nen Kenworth W900 gegönnt. Aktuell mit nem 18-Gang Automatikgetriebe, da ich an meinem Shifter leider keinen Knopf für den Range-Splitter hab (tatsächlich gibt es solche Getriebe als manuelle Getriebe), aber evtl. probiere ich auch mal ein 6- oder 7-Gang manuelles Getriebe aus, wo ich dann tatsächlich mit Kupplung und H-Schaltung schalten werde. Wie auch immer: Auf dem Bild sieht man nichts vom Getriebe, nur das schöne Gefährt an sich:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der W900 ist ein echter Klassiker, der seit 1961 durchgehend bis heute gebaut wurde. Ein paar technische und optische Upgrades hat es natürlich gegeben, aber der allgemeine Look ist seit damals sehr ähnlich geblieben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich keine Mods für Trucks und Tuning nutze, ist dieser hier komplett Vanilla so im Spiel enthalten.


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2019)

Spiele endlich *Uncharted 4* durch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Vegetation ist einfach unglaublich hübsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hübsche Aussichten gibts am fliessenden Band




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gibts da ja noch die Story um die Piraten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und einer davon ist Gu....*grübel*. Warum muss ich immer hinter mich schauen? Ist da ein dreiköpfiger Affe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Charaktere sind mir wirklich ans Herz gewachsen über die Jahre


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2019)

wow, das easter egg ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. 

großartiges spiel! 
bin gespannt, obs irgendwann doch noch in irgendeiner form weitergeht.
wobei ich den ableger nach wie vor noch nicht gespielt hab.


----------



## golani79 (13. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow, das easter egg ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> großartiges spiel!
> bin gespannt, obs irgendwann doch noch noch in irgendeiner form weitergeht.
> wobei ich den ableger nach wie vor noch nicht gespielt hab.



Gibt sogar mehrere Easter Eggs mit Guybrush ^^

Ja, wär schon nice, wenn da noch was kommen würde.
Habe auch den "Ableger" sehr gut gefunden, nachdem ich anfangs ein wenig skeptisch war, weil halt Drake gefehlt hat.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow, das easter egg ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.



Gibt mindestens noch eine Anspielung auf ihn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Drake und Sully kennen ihn aber auch nicht wirklich und raten ein wenig drauf los.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ... und einer davon ist Gu....*grübel*. Warum muss ich immer hinter mich schauen? Ist da ein dreiköpfiger Affe?



Mich laust der Affe! Das ist definitiv mal 'n cooles Easteregg, und das sogar noch vor Weihnachten!


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2019)

rage 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2019)

erinnert mich an mad max und somit gefällts mir.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2019)

*Sherlock Holmes and the Devils Daughter*

Da es einfach zu viele Screenshots sind, die ich schon gemacht habe (und ich bin erst beim zweiten Fall), hab ich hier einfach mal ein paar der schönsten "zusammengebacken". Die Atmosphäre des viktorianischen London wurde mal wieder perfekt eingefangen. Lediglich Dr. Watson (unten in der Mitte) wurde meiner Meinung optisch absolut nicht getroffen im Vergleich zu Zeichnungen, Serien, Filmen usw. Trotzdem gefällt mir das Spiel bisher besser, als ich zu Anfang gedacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*edit* In hoher Auflösung gibt's das Bild hier: https://i.ibb.co/71kVTYj/SHATDD1.jpg


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2019)

den dritten screen mit der gasse hätte ich gern in 1920x1080p^^


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> den dritten screen mit der gasse hätte ich gern in 1920x1080p^^



Eigentlich sollte jedes der Bilder 1080p sein, aber irgendwie scheint das Forum beim Hochladen das Bild verkleinert zu haben. Ich gucke mal, dass ich gleich ne Highres-Version irgendwo hochlade und verlinke. *edit* Erledigt, Bild ist verlinkt. War erstmal 'n Experiment die Screenshots so hochzuladen, aber die Forensoftware scheint die hohe Auflösung nicht zu mögen. Nächstes Mal schaue ich, dass ich das irgendwie anders mache.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Dezember 2019)

*rFactor 2*

Erst vor knapp einer Woche hat BMW den neuen M2 CS und die Rennversion M2 CS Racing vorgestellt. Das Auto ist der Nachfolger des M235i/240i Racing und soll vor allem als Einsteigerklasse in den Rennsport dienen. Wie einsteigerfreundlich ein Preis von über 100.000 Euro pro Auto ist, darüber kann man allerdings streiten. Aber auf jeden Fall ist das Auto mit ca. 360 PS (450 PS in der Straßenversion!) nicht übermotorisiert, dank Turboaufladung gibt es aber reichlich Drehmoment und das Auto ist gleichzeitig gutmütig genug, um Einsteiger nicht völlig zu überfordern, aber auch "zickig" genug um Fahrern alles für den Rennsport nötige beizubringen. Leicht zu fahren, aber definitiv nicht leicht schnell zu sein.

In Zusammenarbeit zwischen BMW und Studio 397 ist zeitgleich mit dem echten Auto (hier nur die Racing Version) auch die virtuelle Version für rFactor 2 entstanden und wurde am Tag der Ankündigung von BMW auch gleich als DLC veröffentlicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In klassischen BMW M-Farben sehen die Autos einfach immer wieder schön aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz perfekt ist der DLC (noch) nicht, da die KI noch ein wenig schwach auf der Brust ist. Da die sich aber auf über 100% einstellen lässt, sollte sich für die meisten trotzdem eine angemessene Herausforderung einstellen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn die KI doch nicht reicht, findet sich sicher irgendwo ein Online Event, auf dem man fahren kann. Alles in allem eigenen sich die Autos perfekt für Kopf an Kopf Rennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben der weißen Lackierung gibt es noch fünf weitere Varianten, die die M-Farben mit verschiedenen Karosseriefarben kombinieren. Sicherlich wird es in Zukunft aber noch weitere Lackierungen geben, sobald das Auto tatsächlich im Renneinsatz unterwegs ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer zu hart über die Kerbs brettert, profitiert von BMWs Erfahrung im Motorradbau. Auch auf zwei Rädern ist das Rennenende nicht unbedingt garantiert.


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2019)

*Horizon Zero Dawn*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Langhals. Sehr imposante Dinger.
Haben die Funktion eines Aussichtsturms von Assassins Creed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überreste der alten Zivilisation sieht man öfters. Die sind aber meist so überwuchert, dass man sie zuerst gar nicht als das wahrnimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lichtstimmungen sind schon ein Hingucker. Egal ob im Dschungel oder sonst wo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Herde zieht durch den Canyon. Ok, nach meinem Angriff war sie arg dezimiert...ok inexistent




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch Schnee gibts in dieser Welt... eigentlich jede Klimazone ist vorhanden.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Dezember 2019)

Schöne Bilder von einem sicherlich schönen Spiel, vllt. kommt das ja auch irgendwann mal für den PC (wohl eher nicht) bzw. kommt mir eine PS5 ins Haus die dann hoffentlich Abwärtskompatibel ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Dezember 2019)

Heute mal ein paar gemischte Screenshots, die ich in den letzten Tagen und Wochen gemacht habe aus Pathologic 2, American Truck Simulator und Disco Elysium:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Pathologic 2*: Eine tödliche Seuche hat gewütet und jede Hoffnung auf Rettung scheint verloren. Soldaten töten die Infizierten mit Feuer, während man selbst als Arzt einen letzten verzweifelten Versuch wagt, ein wenig Zeit für die Produktion eines wirksamen Gegenmittels zu gewinnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Pathologic 2*: Die Welt ist nicht nur extrem düster, sondern auch von zahlreichen äußerst merkwürdigen Bewohnern bevölkert. Ob es sich bei diesen Gestalten wohl um verkleidete Menschen handelt? Ich hab da irgendwie meine Zweifel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*American Truck Simulator*: Aus irgend einem Grund hat mich dieser Laden an die Tankstelle aus der ersten Episode von Life is Strange 2 erinnert. Die Bärenstatuen, der kleine Parkplatz daneben, der Wald im Hintergrund ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*American Truck Simulator*: Immer wieder gibt es Straßenabschnitte, die wirklich tolle Aussicht auf interessante Landschaften und Architektur bieten. Hier ist es nur eine Industrieanlage, aber die Atmosphäre solcher Orte bringt das Spiel unglaublich gut rüber.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Disco Elysium*: Definitiv kein Grafikkracher, aber inzwischen mag ich den Stil eigentlich ganz gerne. Und die Dialoge sind einfach nur großartig geschrieben. Hier unterhalten wir uns mit einem Typen, der ganz merkwürdige Rassentheorien aufstellt und von seinen Ideen offenbar voll überzeugt ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2019)

*theHunter: Call of the Wild*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2019)

Wieder mal ein bissl in DCS unterwegs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2020)

*Manhattan* bei Division ist jetzt zZ wieder "In", da die Deko noch immer sehr gut passt 
Kurzer Funfact: Mein Bruder erzählte mir kürzlich von einem Architekten-Event, bei dem man durch Manhattan spazieren konnte. Sei sehr realistisch dargestellt gewesen, super Beleuchtung und man habe verglichen, wo das Game nicht ganz mit der Realität übereinstimme und was sich daraus für Möglichkeiten (Städte-bautechnisch) ergebe hätten.... es war Division 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Engine bringt noch immer die Kälte rüber. Nebel und Rauch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pfui, AUS!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, euch allen


----------



## fud1974 (14. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Manhattan* bei Division ist jetzt zZ wieder "In", da die Deko noch immer sehr gut passt



Ich spiele das Spiel mit jemanden immer noch recht regelmäßig, und es ist von der Atmosphäre her immer noch der Wahnsinn.. was das angeht, kann man es nicht gut genug loben.

Alleine schon die Details mit "Environmental Storytelling".. ich laufe sogar alleine mit höchsten Vergnügen da rum, weil man immer wieder über Details stolpert. 

Letzte Runde im Zuge einer Hauptmission eine etwas abseits vom Schuss geparkte U-Bahn innen abgegrast auf Loot .. drinnen da  einen Schlafsack gefunden und Kinderspielzeug und ein paar Holzspielzeugwürfel.. sofort rattert das Hirn. "Was war hier? Wer war hier? .. und wer zum Teufel investiert die Zeit im Entwicklungsteam dieses abgelegene Detail zu implementieren?"

Genial. Es mag seine Schwächen haben, aber dafür liebe ich es.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2020)

Zum Ende meiner Tour durch Division 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, manchmal war die Kacke am... Aber gegen Ende wars auf Weltrang 3 einfach und auch auf 4 wars in den normalen Missionen nicht mehr wirklich fordernd.
Da war die Taktik und Motivation auf einmal eine ganz andere. Lospreschen, Loot sammeln.
Aber zurück zum Thema Hunde: Auch da wieder die Lieben zum Detail. Da beschnüffeln sich zwei Hunde mal oder bedrohen Bewohner oder fangen eine Krähe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Explosionen sehen wirklich klasse aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bissl Bioshock-Amtosphäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DA lässt man das Personal mal einen Augenblick aus den Augen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


This is the end my (only) friend.


----------



## MrFob (20. Januar 2020)

Division 1 ist glaube ich das einzige Spiel zu dem ich mal hier im Screenshot Thread gepostet habe, weil es einfach so dermassen realistisch rueberkommt.
Echt einfach top visual design.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Division 1 ist glaube ich das einzige Spiel zu dem ich mal hier im Screenshot Thread gepostet habe, weil es einfach so dermassen realistisch rueberkommt.
> Echt einfach top visual design.



Das ist mein "Problem" mit vielen UBI-Formel-Titeln: Ich finde die Welt so realistisch.. irgendwie angenehm. Ich kanns nicht beschreiben.
GamePro (Jahrelanger Abonent) hatte mal eine gute Serie, wie Open World designet wird. Aber mit verschiedenen Produzenten.
Bei Ubi haben sie auch erklärt, welche Tools sie benutzen.

Ich persönlich würde sehr gerne tiefer in die Materie eintauchen wollen.
Nicht, dass ich sowas je könnte, was die technische Seite betrifft, sondern, wie das ganze psychologisch aufgebaut wird.
Die haben da, unter anderem, einen ganz cleveren Algorithmus. Aber sicher auch viel Handarbeit.
Da würde ich extrem gerne mal dabei sein und über die Schulter schauen und fragen stellen können

So mal als kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an PCGames


----------



## MrFob (20. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist mein "Problem" mit vielen UBI-Formel-Titeln: Ich finde die Welt so realistisch.. irgendwie angenehm. Ich kanns nicht beschreiben.
> GamePro (Jahrelanger Abonent) hatte mal eine gute Serie, wie Open World designet wird. Aber mit verschiedenen Produzenten.
> Bei Ubi haben sie auch erklärt, welche Tools sie benutzen.
> 
> ...



Jo, Das hat Ubi schon echt drauf, dass es realistisch rueberkommt, selbst wenn es halt extrem runtergescaled ist (siehe vor allem die Assassin's Creed Spiele). Bei the Division 1 sieht New York im Spiel aber einfach echt extrem realitaetsnah aus. Mein Post vom letzten Jahr war ja deswegen auch ein Vergleich zwischen einem random Screenshot aus dem Spiel und einem random Photo, dass ich am gleichen Tag auf der Strasse gemacht hab. Klick!
Ich fand das einfach nur krass. Hatte ich so noch bei keinem anderen Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2020)

*A Plague Tale: Innocence*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (4. Februar 2020)

*Arkham Knight*
Der Titel gebende Schurke ist natürlich bei weitem nicht so faszinieren wie der "ehemalige" Lieblingsfeind "Joker".
Wieder genialstens gesprochen von Mark Hamill. Und das alles kommt teilweise so derb rüber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer mal wieder für ein Schwätzchen gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Batsi dreht aber im Game schon mächtig am Rad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, ich spiele nicht das Telltale-Game 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und: Entweder wurde die Steuerung des Batmobils verbessert, oder ich komme damit, ohne Vorurteile, nach ein paar Jahren Pause, einfach klar.
Verfolgungsjagden und Kämpfe sind gut meisterbar.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Arkham Knight*



auch so 'ne populäre reihe, mit der ich überhaupt nicht warm geworden bin. offenbar einfach nicht mein ding.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch so 'ne populäre reihe, mit der ich überhaupt nicht warm geworden bin. offenbar einfach nicht mein ding.


Geht mir da ähnlich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (4. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch so 'ne populäre reihe, mit der ich überhaupt nicht warm geworden bin. offenbar einfach nicht mein ding.



Komischerweise auch nur mit den Rocksteady-Teilen. Origins packte mich auch nicht.
Batman finde ich auch von der Geschichte her spannend. 
Und grade Arhkam Knight ist schon ziemlich extrem was das angeht und sehr gut inszeniert.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Februar 2020)

Die Inszenierung ist in allen Teilen großartig, auch in Origins, finde ich.

Mir hat's aber auch das Kampfsystem der Reihe angetan, ich wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb keinen anderen Titel, wo man derart präzise & elegant eine "Dauerkombo" hinlegen kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Februar 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein gutes Stück: Der McLaren 720S GT3. Weiter vorne ein Audi R8 LMS Evo


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bergpassage auf Bathurst in Australien ist anspruchsvoll, vergleichbar mit der Formel 1 Strecke in Monaco.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überholen gestaltet sich hier schwierig. Besser man wartet auf eine der langen Geraden, die deutlich mehr Platz bieten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Dunkeln muss man sich ganz auf die Scheinwerfer und die eigene Streckenkenntnis verlassen. Einige Male hab ich mich übel verbremst, aber zum Glück gab es keine Kollisionen oder Dreher.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von Platz 20 gestartet, auf Platz 18 durch's Ziel. Sicherlich hab ich mich hier nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber es hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Februar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Origins packte mich auch nicht.


Origins war, fand ich immer, ein sehr unterschätzter Ableger der Reihe. Ja, er machte nichts neu, aber schlecht war er auch nicht und die Story war mMn sogar besser, als in Arkham City oder Arkham Asylum.


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Inszenierung ist in allen Teilen großartig, auch in Origins, finde ich.
> 
> Mir hat's aber auch das Kampfsystem der Reihe angetan, ich wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb keinen anderen Titel, wo man derart präzise & elegant eine "Dauerkombo" hinlegen kann.


Spiderman - vorausgesetzt, man hat ne PS4 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Februar 2020)

Verschiedene Spiele, die ich in den letzten Tagen und Wochen gespielt habe:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mutazione* ist ein Indie Adventure, in dem es um das Wachsen geht. Um das Wachsen einer Gemeinschaft auf einer kleinen Insel, um Pflanzen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und auch um das Wachsen der Protagonistin in diese Gemeinschaft und ihre Bestimmung hinein. Schönes Spiel mit simpler, aber atmosphärischere Grafik, gut geschriebenen Dialogen und nem tollen Soundtrack.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*The Suicide of Rachel Foster* ist ein Erkundungsspiel/"Walking Simulator", in dem man ein verlassenes Hotel erkunden und ein vergangenes Mysterium aufklärt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafisch wirklich schön, aber die Steuerung könnte noch Feinschliff vertragen. Gerade mit Maus und Tastatur spielt es sich echt nicht gut und das nicht abschaltbare Kamerawackeln ist auch nicht gerade angenehm. Trotzdem bisher ein spannendes Spiel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit einiger Zeit hat *Assetto Corsa Muta... äh Competizione* einen einfachen Livery-Editor. Zwar reicht die Qualität der selbst erstellten Skins aufgrund einiger Limitierungen nicht an die der offiziellen Lackierungen heran, aber trotzdem macht es Spaß sich einige Designs zu basteln. Ich hoffe, das Feature wird noch ein wenig ausgebaut, so dass man z. B. eigene Sponsorenaufkleber anbringen kann.


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2020)

Habe an nem Skinwettbewerb bei DCS teilgenommen - es ging darum, Liveries für die FW-190 A8 zu erstellen.
3 von meinen Skins haben es geschafft und werden demnächst offiziell im Spiel / beim Modul enthalten sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2020)

Aber ... aber ... ist das hinten ein Hakenkreuz?! 

Auf dem dritten Bild sieht es verdammt danach aus.


----------



## golani79 (25. Februar 2020)

Es ist eines .. wobei halt direkt in der Textur zensiert. 
Sind bzw wären ja historische Liveries.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2020)

Der Raboffke soll sich mal nich so aufplustern  Die Kreuze werden ja eh langsam salonfähig in Spielen. btw: Gute Arbeit


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2020)

Hey!

Ich hab doch seine Screenshots geliked!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2020)

ist aber 'ne gute frage: gibt's dazu vielleicht 'ne (neue?) ansage, wie es mit screenshots aussieht, die ns-symbolik enthalten?


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2020)

Ich vermute mal, alles was offiziell damit verkauft und "bekreuzt" wird (Through the darkest of Times) , darf auch hier gepostet werden. Alles andere ist wohl noch aussen vor.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2020)

Bei einer historischen Dogfighter-Sim (IL2, Microsoft Combat Simulator 1-2, DCS, Warthunder o.ä. ohne natürlich politisch tendenziöser Darstellung sähe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Grund warum man da nicht die historisch korrekten Skins verwenden dürfen sollte. Meine ganz persönliche Meinung.

Bei einem unpassenden Setting und Flugzeugen innerhalb von z.B. Warthunder oder DCS natürlich nicht. Und auch nicht bei einer tendenziös gestalteten Kampagne.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2020)

baldurs gate 3: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quelle: internet


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> baldurs gate 3


Cool!

Hier mal noch ein paar mehr aus dem gleichen Leak:
https://imgur.com/a/h6KujfN#caVuocp

Sieht gut aus! Vor allem die Charaktere in Nahaufnahme  sehen überraschend detailliert aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. März 2020)

Ein bisschen Oldschool und ein bisschen Newschool: Einmal *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis* (für mich immer noch der wahre vierte Teil der Indiana Jones Reihe) und ein Bild aus der *Automobilista 2 Beta*. Da der Fotomodus noch nicht integriert ist und die Replayfunktion auch noch nicht vollständig implementiert ist, erstmal nur das eine Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis (eigentlich viermal, aber bei der Auflösung gehen durch das Verkleinern keine Details verloren)  ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und einmal Automobilista 2 mit brasilianischen V8 Stock Cars auf Interlagos.


----------



## Bonkic (11. März 2020)

ff 7:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2020)

Ich mochte das Spiel nie und habs auch nie beendet, aber das Remake sieht wirklich knorke aus. Vielleicht geb ich ihm nochmal ne Chance.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. März 2020)

Mir vergeht leider schon jegliche Lust daran, sowas zu spielen, wenn ich so 'ne Frisur und so ein "Schwert" sehe.


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2020)

Ich fand die Demo überraschend gut.
Und die Deutsche Sprachausgabe fand ich schon mal ganz gelungen.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2020)

An sich sieht's ja nicht schlecht aus, aber für meinen Geschmack für ein Final Fantasy schon fast ein wenig zu realistisch, was z. B. den Typen mit der Sonnenbrille betrifft. Stilistisch nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Bonkic (11. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mir vergeht leider schon jegliche Lust daran, sowas zu spielen, wenn ich so 'ne Frisur und so ein "Schwert" sehe.


ja, ich hätte mir auch ein weniger boygroupiges charakterdesign gewünscht. passt zwar irgendwie, wenn man sich das original anschaut. mit realistischen proportionen isses aber halt doch noch mal was anderes. 

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (11. März 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, ich hätte mir auch ein weniger boygroupiges charakterdesign gewünscht. passt zwar irgendwie, wenn man sich das original anschaut. mit realistischen proportionen isses aber halt doch noch mal was anderes.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk



V. a. weil der breitschultrige Kerl mit der Sonnenbrille im Vergleich sehr viel realistischer als Cloud wirkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, ich hätte mir auch ein weniger boygroupiges charakterdesign gewünscht. passt zwar irgendwie, wenn man sich das original anschaut. mit realistischen proportionen isses aber halt doch noch mal was anderes.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


Du erwartest ernsthaft realistische Proportionen bei einem Spiel in dem der Hauptprotagonist ein Schwert trägt das genauso breit und lang ist wie er selbst?!


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> V. a. weil der breitschultrige Kerl mit der Sonnenbrille im Vergleich sehr viel realistischer als Cloud wirkt.


Der wirkt für mich in Bewegung dann aber nicht mehr realistisch.


----------



## Bonkic (11. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du erwartest ernsthaft realistische Proportionen bei einem Spiel in dem der Hauptprotagonist ein Schwert trägt das genauso breit und lang ist wie er selbst?!


nein. da hast du offenbar was falsch verstanden. 

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. März 2020)

Dune 2 Legacy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (12. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mir vergeht leider schon jegliche Lust daran, sowas zu spielen, wenn ich so 'ne Frisur und so ein "Schwert" sehe.


Die Einstellung hatte ich früher auch immer - bis mich ein Kollege dazu gebracht hat, doch etwas aus dem Bereich JRPG zu probieren.

Heute finde ich es gut, da ich dadurch einige gute Sachen genießen konnte (auch Animes), die ich sonst nie gesehen / gespielt hätte.
Sind teilweise eine super Abwechslung bzu westlichen Produktionen und an den teilweise etwas eigenen Stil, hab ich mich mittlerweile auch gewöhnt.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (12. März 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der wirkt für mich in Bewegung dann aber nicht mehr realistisch.



Keine Ahnung, ich habe ja nur anhand der Screenshots von Bonkic geurteilt. 
Videos habe ich keine gesehen. 
Ich weiß eigentlich nur, dass der Protagonist von FF7 "Cloud" heißt, damit hat es sich. 

EDIT: @golani79:

Ich weiß, dass da da recht gute Sachen gibt, aber was soll ich machen, dieser typische Anime/Manga-Stil stößt mich einfach seit jeher ab.


----------



## golani79 (12. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habe ja nur anhand der Screenshots von Bonkic geurteilt.
> Videos habe ich keine gesehen.
> Ich weiß eigentlich nur, dass der Protagonist von FF7 "Cloud" heißt, damit hat es sich.
> 
> ...


Bei mir war's eigentlich auch der Stil, der mich ursprünglich abgeschreckt hat - bis ich dann einfach über meinen Schatten gesprungen bin ^^


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> dieser typische Anime/Manga-Stil stößt mich einfach seit jeher ab.



Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Ich hasse diesen westlichen Kinder-Comicstil bei Spielen. Mit Anime / Manga bin ich jedoch aufgewachsen (Captain Future, Heidi) und der Stil hat sich über die Jahrzehnte deutlich weiterentwickelt und eben auch immer der Zeit angepasst, während ich bei manchen westlichen Spielen immer ganz arg an Bilderbücher für kleine Kinder aus den 70ern erinnert werde.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. März 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Ich hasse diesen westlichen Kinder-Comicstil bei Spielen.



Was genau meinst Du damit? Sowas wie bei Warcraft? Falls ja, das ist auch nicht mein Fall. 
Ich bevorzuge, wenn möglich, realistische Darstellungen.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du damit? Sowas wie bei Warcraft? Falls ja, das ist auch nicht mein Fall.
> Ich bevorzuge, wenn möglich, realistische Darstellungen.



Ja, ich mag es auch gerne realistisch, wobei eine gewisse Persiflierung durchaus in Ordnung geht.

Warcraft geht noch so gerade aber ist auch stilistisch nicht so meins, genau wie Torchlight. 
Ich mag aber sowas wie Darkest Dungeon, Invisible Inc. und diese Arten halt gar nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. März 2020)

American Truck Simulator? Euro Truck Simulator? Nein, *Automobilista 2 BETA3*:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die brasilianische Truck Meisterschaft fährt mit ca. 1300 PS und 2500 Nm *edit* 3800 Nm */edit* Drehmoment, die über ein manuelles 6-Gang Getriebe (erster Gang deaktiviert) an die Hinterachse übertragen werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das spürt man auch sofort wenn man das Gaspedal nur anguckt. Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit liegt bei über 200 km/h, was für so eine fette Schrankwand mit irgendwas um 5 Tonnen Gewicht schon enorm ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das Ganze auch ziemlich gefährlich ist, gibt es Speedtraps auf den Rennstrecken. Auf den schnellsten Abschnitten gibt es einen Punkt, auf dem man auf 160 km/h runterbremsen muss. Tut man das nicht, gibt es eine Strafe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Regelwerk ist in der Beta noch nicht vollständig implementiert, aber das Fahren mit den vier verschiedenen Trucks (MAN, Mercedes, VW und Iveco) macht schon tierisch Spaß!


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. März 2020)

Tomb Raider 2 Dagger of Xian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (24. März 2020)

*Ultima 7*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der arme Bauer wird verrückt erklärt, weil er ajn Ausserirdische in Katzenjform glaubt.
Dabei hat er einen Beweis im Feld liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inzwischen hab ich fünf Begleiter für meinen Avatar 

Ok, die Grafik ist jetzt kein burner mehr. Hehe


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Ultima 7*



Zumindest auf nem großen Monitor wirkt das schon arg pixelig. Damals hat man noch auf 13, 14 oder 15-Zöllern gespielt. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal das Tool Exult angucken. Damit kann man das Bild ein wenig rauszoomen, so dass die Pixelgröße wieder ungefähr der von damals auf den kleineren Bildschirmen entspricht. Es gibt auch noch diverse Grafikfilter, die den Stil ein wenig verändern, aber die sind rein optional. Man kann ganz klassisch in Pixeloptik spielen, wenn man möchte und ein paar UI-Elemente werden auch noch gefixt.


----------



## McDrake (25. März 2020)

Ja, stimmt. Das mit Exult hatte ich doch prompt vergessen.
Da die Spielstände aber nicht kompatibel sind, spiele ich jetzt im Retro-Look weiter.

// Das lusitge ist nach ein paar Stunden U7:
Wenn ich danach ins Forum gehe, sieht die Schrift viel zu klein aus und ich schaue, ob ich da an der Darstellung was verändert habe (Zoom crtl + Mausrad)


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2020)

Hard Reset Redux




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (1. April 2020)

Dead Cells wurde eine nette kleine Referenz hinzugefügt, wahrscheinlich wegen HL: Alyx.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich gibt es einen entsprechend eingefärbten Skin und als neue Waffe das Brecheisen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2020)

RDR2

Im Frühtau zu Berge wir ziehn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schneelandschaft zu Beginn, hat mich schon beeindruckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Weitsicht... schön



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Details ebenfalls (Hufabdrücke)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Trinkepisode mit Lenyyyyyy (Im Spiel mit Filter)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2020)

Stimmt schon, wenn RDR2 eines kann, dann ist es eine gute und vor allem stimmungsvolle Darstellung auf den Bildschirm zaubern.

Nur schade, dass das eigentliche Spiel eher "meh" ist.


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, wenn RDR2 eines kann, dann ist es eine gute und vor allem stimmungsvolle Darstellung auf den Bildschirm zaubern.
> 
> Nur schade, dass das eigentliche Spiel eher "meh" ist.



Deiner Meinung nach, welche selbstverständlich, über allem steht 
Hatte inzwischen 10 Stunden meinen Spass damit und spiels weiter.
Ich mag, im Gegensatz zu vielen, die Protagonisten. Aber da hab ich auch anscheinend einen speziellen Geschmack, da mir auch Edward Kenway und Black Flag im Allgemeinen gefallen hat.
Ist mir jetzt natürlich peinlich, dass ich nicht unbedingt dem Geschmack der Mehrheit (?) teile... nö


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach, welche selbstverständlich, über allem steht  [...]


Dachte das wäre "obvious" dass ich mit diesem Kommentar *meine* Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.

Vllt. bin ich auch nur sauer darüber das ich damals, zum Release bei Epic, nicht auf meinen Kumpel gehört habe. Der hat mir nämlich genau so erzählt und ich wollte es nicht glauben. Ich hab damals RDR auf der Xbox durchgespielt und fand es toll, eben so wie die meisten Spiele von R*.

Das nun gerade RDR2 mit diesem tollen Setting ein *für mich (!!!!)* langweiliges und vor allem nervendes Spiel ist, das wollte ich einfach nicht glauben. Mir gehts ja nicht um die Charaktere oder die Story, dafür hab ich das viiieeeeel zu wenig gespielt, sondern die schiere Masse von Aufgaben, Reitwegen wegen Lächerlichkeiten und und und. Natürlich ist es cool wenn man Tiere jagen muss, häuten, nach Hause bringen ... aber doch bitte nicht zum x. Mal. Gefühlt ist man hier für so eine Mission ~15min oder gar länger unterwegs.

Ich würde mir ggf. so etwas wie bei GTA 5 wünschen: massiv Nebenquests, aber auch ein sichtbar roter Faden in der Geschichte, welchen ich dann auch direkt und ohne Nebenmissionen spielen kann. Wenn ich höre bzw. mir bestätigt wird das man *alle* Missionen in RDR2 machen muss um in der Story weiterzukommen, Holla die Waldfee. Da fehlt mir einfach die Lust, die Zeit und der Elan.

Das nervt mich einfach. Übrigens, Black Flag hab ich auch verdammt gern und durchgespielt, was für mich was heißen soll.


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2020)

Hätte evtl ein paar  mehr tippen sollen.
Ich kenn Dich doch gut genug.

Stimmt schon mit den langen Wegen. Aber hab grad Urlaub und ich finds sehr entspannend, da ein wenig rumzureiten.
Denn unsere Naherholungsszone wurde von der Polizei abgeriegelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich werd ich auch RDR2 nicht durchspielen.. wie die meisten Openworld-Games. Aber zZ passt das Game für mich ei


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2020)

Alan Wake. 
Sieht immer noch gut aus. vor allem der volumetrische Nebel, der in Bewegung natürlich erst recht was her macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2020)

Ich finde diesen Verzerrungseffekt immer noch sehr ansehnlich, wenn die Schatten anrücken und die Umgebung wie eine wabbernde Suppe verschwimmt. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (13. April 2020)

RDR2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klein Arthur in der grossen Stadt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer mit dem Feuer spielt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neue Heim muss erst von Ungeziefer befreit werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sind ja wieder soooo hilfbereit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thunderbolts an lightning, are very very...

(Was sich Rockstar bei ihrer Screenshot-Option gedacht hat... man muss die Dateien erst umkonvertieren   )


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2020)

*Automobilista 2*

Heute nur ein Bild, aber ein sehr schönes. Das Ding wird einfach immer besser mit jedem Patch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaube, RDR2 könnte mich irgendwann doch noch reizen. Wenn es nur nicht so groß und einschüchternd wäre 



Spoiler



that's what she said


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2020)

Battle Chasers Nightwar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Mai 2020)

*Final Fantasy 7 Remake*

So hässlich manche Umgebungstexturen sind, die wichtigeren Charaktere sind wirklich gelungen. Alles was folgt ist die Grafik ingame.

Das Blumenmädchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sehr ausgeglichene Umweltschützer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Barbesitzerin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der stets gut gelaunte Merc:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Mai 2020)

*Final Fantasy 7 Remake*

Katzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Sicherheit als Spoiler: Screenshots aus einer tollen Rendersequenz:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Mai 2020)

*Final Fantasy 7 Remake*

Und der hier bekommt seinen eigenen Beitrag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Mai 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> *Final Fantasy 7 Remake*
> 
> Und der hier bekommt seinen eigenen Beitrag
> 
> ...



Das is Rabauke oder?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das is Rabauke oder?



So stellt man ihn sich vor.


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> So stellt man ihn sich vor.



Eher so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Eher so
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht eine Mischung aus beidem? Teetasse und Geldsäcke?


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Mischung aus beidem? Teetasse und Geldsäcke?



Aber die Knarre hat er auch hier im Forum immer parat. Und das ist gut so.
Auch wenn ich selbst betroffen war, aber er hat sehr oft recht.
Will jetzt nicht schleimen , aber bester objektiver (Ober)Mod hier. 
Wobei es da noch den den ein oder anderen gibt den ich ein wenig anders verstehe, jetzt.
Hey, wo sind eigentlich die Weiblichen Mods? Gibt es keinen Nachwuchs?
Wir könnten ja mal eine Petition/Umfrage starten..wer ist für einen weiblichen Mod als Zugabe? Das wäre wie man so schön sagt auch hier für Gleichberechtigung sorgen. Wäre ich dafür.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht schleimen , aber bester objektiver (Ober)Mod hier.


Jaaaaajaaaaa... [emoji1781]

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jaaaaajaaaaa... [emoji1781]



Du bist doch kein Mod..warum heulst du?
Dich liebe ich doch auch. Weil GrimDawn und so (fast gelogen )..und natürlich weil Uralter Stamuser (das stimmt )..und noch ..viel mehr!
Ja glaubst du jetzt nicht, ist aber so..!!
Los,hophop, mach nen Poll auf, wir wollen einen Mod mit Brüsten haben. 
Ich darf das nicht so aufmachen.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2020)

Ein bisschen Horror aus *The Convenience Store* (The Inconvenience Store wäre wohl ein passender Titel ... insgesamt aber ein technisch simpler, aber atmosphärisch nett gemachter Indie Horror Titel):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit* Der VHS-Filter lässt sich übrigens abschalten, was die Grafik sehr viel schärfer macht, aber auch einiges an Atmosphäre kostet.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Mai 2020)

*Down the Rabbit Hole*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist ein Point & Click Adventure, allerdings als reines VR Spiel konzipiert. Im Alice im Wunderland Universum entdeckt ein anfangs namenloses Mädchen auf der Suche nach ihrem Haustier eine mysteriöse Luke ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und landet prompt in einem Hasenbau. Der Hase ist verzweifelt, denn all die Einladungen für die Party der Königin sind verloren gegangen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Suche nach Einladungen und Haustier erkundet man in 6 verschiedenen Kapiteln verschiedene Orte und löst dort Rätsel. Einige klassisch, bei einigen spielt auch der VR Motion Controller eine Rolle.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klassische Inventarrätsel a la Monkey Island & Co. gibt es aber keine. Auch ist das Spiel mit ca. 2 Stunden ziemlich kurz. Trotzdem ein schönes Spiel, dessen einziger echter Kritikpunkt für mich die geringe Spielzeit ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wäre ein Hasenbau ohne zahlreiche kleine Hasenkinder?


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2020)

RDR2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glückliche Zeiten... das letzte mal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch anderswo wird gefeiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unchar.... äähm... RDR2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Man" hat schon besser Tage gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Mai 2020)

Ein paar Bilder aus *Ni No Kuni 2*. Ich hab über hundert Screenshots gemacht. War schwierig nur fünf davon auszusuchen für den Thread:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (23. Mai 2020)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir sehr!

Pack für die restlichen doch einfach einen Imgur Gallery Link rein, falls du sie teilen willst?


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das erste Bild gefällt mir sehr!
> 
> Pack für die restlichen doch einfach einen Imgur Gallery Link rein, falls du sie teilen willst?



Das erste Bild gefällt mir auch am besten. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Film "Mein Nachbar Totoro". Im Moment bin ich ohnehin im Studio Ghibli Rausch und schaue mir pro Woche zwei bis drei der Filme auf Netflix an, daher hab ich mir auch das Spiel gekauft.

Mehr Bilder lade ich aber (erstmal) nicht hoch. Viele sind langweilig, mit UI-Elementen zugekleistert oder spoilern zu viel. Evtl. suche ich die Tage nochmal ein Paket aus 5 Bildern raus. Aber ich hab auch noch Screenshots zu diversen anderen Spielen (z. B. Moss), möchte hier aber nicht jeden Tag alles alleine damit vollspammen


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Mai 2020)

Everybody's Gone to the Rapture

Schönes Spiel, vor allem mit einer sehr schön gemachten Spielwelt und einem noch besseren Soundtrack. Leider gibt es ein paar Texturprobleme und die Kantenglättung könnte auch besser sein. Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau: Das Spiel sieht wirklich gut aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine englische Kirche an einem schönen Sommertag. Aber wo sind nur all die Leute hin? Statt Kämpfen und Rätsel geht es in diesem Spiel hauptsächlich um die Suche nach Antworten in Form von kleinen Storyschnipsel, die meist aus Radioübertragungen oder "Aufzeichnungen" von Unterhaltungen der Dorfbewohner bestehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendeine große Katastrophe scheint passiert zu sein. Nach und nach sind immer mehr Menschen aus dem kleinen Dorf verschwunden verschwunden. Sind die Menschen wirklich tot oder sind sie nur ... woanders?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man einen der grafischen Schwachpunkte des Spiels: So schön die Beleuchtung auch ist, aber viele Texturen wirken sehr flach. Das ist vor allem bei der Kiestextur auf dem Boden der Fall.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal ne Rügenwalder zum Abendbrot genießen bevor es weiter geht. Die Welt ist nicht klein, aber auch nicht riesig und sehr detailliert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurze Zeit später fängt es an zu regnen. Jedes der mindestens 4 Kapitel (durch bin ich noch nicht) fokussiert die Geschichte auf einen anderen Charakter. Werden wir die verschwundenen Dorfbewohner wiederfinden? Oder sind tatsächlich alle tot?


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Mai 2020)

top 

meine screens waren von 2016. ---> https://forum.pcgames.de/videospiel...screenshots-sammelthread-18.html#post10018663


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> top
> 
> meine screens waren von 2016. ---> https://forum.pcgames.de/videospiel...screenshots-sammelthread-18.html#post10018663



Schöne Bilder. Das ganze Spiel hat so eine Postkartenatmosphäre, wenn die fehlenden Leute nicht wären.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2020)

Mindestens einmal am Tag schaue ich auf meiner Insel vorbei, ob da alles läuft. 

Ich habe dort den Brunnen aus The Ring:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen pornösen Keller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links mein Lieblingsbewohner Felix (mit Tristan der Katze und Jessie, dem putzig-pummeligen Hamster):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekomme seltsame Statuen geschenkt, die Waschbären darstellen sollen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Museum ist einfach sehr schön gestaltet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Mai 2020)

is das animal crossing?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2020)

Jep, der meditative Ausgleich zu meiner aktuellen Tätigkeit in der Dunklen Bruderschaft an der Goldküste und dem Verdreschen von Leuten und Viechern mit übertrieben großen Waffen. 

(Ok, manchmal mache ich ein Horrorspiel draus ...)



Spoiler



Das FF7 Remake hat wirklich so gut gemachten Katzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So, nun ist hier noch ein Screenshot dabei.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2020)

*The Room VR: A Dark Matter*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dunkel, aber ansonsten grafisch schön gemacht mit sehr atmosphärischen Locations. Als Detective sucht man einen Vermissten und bekommt schon zu Beginn eine sehr mysteriöse Nachricht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob es wohl übernatürlich werden könnte? Wer weiß das schon. Später geht's in eine alte Kirche/Kapelle, in der es zahlreiche Rätsel zu lösen gibt. Eines von zwei meiner Lieblingskapitel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein zweites Lieblingskapitel ist das Hexenhaus. Auch hier gibt es zahlreiche Rätsel zu lösen und ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ein paar ekelige Käfer zu begrapschen. Wer möchte hier nicht gerne mal rein greifen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Rätsel sind gut gemacht und sehr abwechslungsreich. So muss man z. B. in eine Kiste greifen und ein paar Treppen und Plattformen so anordnen, dass ein Weg entsteht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juni 2020)

Völlerei-Simulator 2016




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juni 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione

Mir ist gerade wieder aufgefallen wie unglaublich detailliert die 3d-Modelle sind. Und die Screenshots sind nur in 1080p aufgenommen, allerdings mit reichlich Supersampling. Jetzt stelle man sich das mal in echtem 4k oder noch höher vor. Nur die Texturauflösung kann leider nicht ganz mithalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Cockpit des Ferrari 488 GT3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Lamborghini Huracan GT3 Evo von hinten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der McLaren 650S GT3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Lexus RC F GT3


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2020)

*Summer in Mara* und *The Longing*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Stil der Zwischensequenzen von *Summer in Mara* erinnert ein wenig an Filme von Studio Ghibli. Leider sind diese Zwischensequenzen eher selten bzw. waren nur im Intro zu sehen. Besonders weit bin ich aber auch noch nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die eigentliche Spielgrafik ist aber in 3d. Nicht super detailliert, aber stilistisch schön gemacht. Auch die Spielwelt ist schön gestaltet, so dass man jeden Winkel erkunden möchte und auch überall etwas entdecken kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze Spiel versprüht bisher ein angenehmes Urlaubsflair. Lediglich die etwas zu kurz geratenen Ingametage können ab und zu Hektik verursachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man ein Gebäude betritt gibt es schön gezeichnete 2d-Hintergründe und die Dialoge laufen generell in Textform mit ebenfalls gezeichneten Charakterportrait ab, die je nach Stimmung anders aussehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anderes Spiel: *The Longing*. So sieht aktuell die Wohnung meines kleinen Schattens aus. Je mehr Gegenstände man sammelt, desto schneller vergeht die Zeit in der eigenen Wohnhöhle. Außerhalb läuft das Spiel allerdings 400 Tage in Echtzeit ab.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2020)

Eine erste Ladung screens von "Die letzten von uns 2". Leider wie auch bei uncharted 4 wieder etwas kontrastärmer als es im spiel ausschaut.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für die Spoilerheuler hab ich sie sicherheitshalber mal versteckt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Juni 2020)

Das dritte Bild auf der linken Seite. 

Aber das Spiel ist wirklich wieder optisch so beeindruckend schön und detailreich. .


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juni 2020)

Ein paar Bilder aus *Half Life Alyx*, alle relativ am Anfang des Spiels. Sicher werde ich später noch mehr posten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten Bilder hab ich direkt über die Oculus Software gemacht, das letzte per Screen Capture, daher das unterschiedliche Bildformat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abwechselnd geht es durch Innen- und Außenbereiche. Und neben Kämpfen gibt es natürlich Half Life typisch auch wieder kleinere Physikrätsel zu lösen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles in allem erinnert das Spiel bisher sehr an Half Life 2 und genau das habe ich mir auch erhofft. Das Spieltempo ist zwar ein wenig langsamer, aber das kommt mir eher entgegen, als dass es mir stört. Auch die Leveldesigns, die einen nicht ständig durch Cutscenes unterbrechen, sind angenehm klassisch gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die organischen Strukturen einiger Levelelemente wirken vor allem in VR unglaublich bizarr und ekelig. Der Spruch ist zwar inzwischen fast schon ein Klischee, aber Bilder und Videos können einfach nicht angemessen vermitteln, wie sich das Spiel tatsächlich anfühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier habe ich OBS als Screencapture-Programm genutzt, daher das typische 16:9 Format. Die Bildqualität, Weitsicht und der Detailreichtum sind für ein VR Spiel phänomenal. Ich hab "nur" ne Rift S, aber das Spiel sieht einfach unglaublich gut aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hier habe ich OBS als Screencapture-Programm genutzt, daher das typische 16:9 Format.



Da kann man was mit anfangen, gern mehr in diesem Format


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da kann man was mit anfangen, gern mehr in diesem Format



Ich werde OBS mal nebenher mitlaufen lassen für den nächsten Satz Screenshots. Screenshots in VR sind immer ein Problem, da man mit den Controllern in der Hand mitten im Raum stehend nicht mal eben F12 drücken kann, daher ziehe ich die Screenshots (hier nur den letzten) nachträglich aus Videoaufnahmen, die in der Qualität ziemlich speicherplatzhungrig sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich werde OBS mal nebenher mitlaufen lassen für den nächsten Satz Screenshots. Screenshots in VR sind immer ein Problem, da man mit den Controllern in der Hand mitten im Raum stehend nicht mal eben F12 drücken kann, daher ziehe ich die Screenshots (hier nur den letzten) nachträglich aus Videoaufnahmen, die in der Qualität ziemlich speicherplatzhungrig sind.


Hat deine Tastatur denn keine gesonderte F12-Kickstart-Funktion?! ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat deine Tastatur denn keine gesonderte F12-Kickstart-Funktion?! ^^



Wäre tatsächlich praktisch und sogar sicher irgendwie umsetzbar, so ein F12-Pedal


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2020)

Half Life Alyx

Ein "paar" hab ich noch:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein Bild aus dem Introkapitel. Im Hintergrund ist noch einmal die Zitadelle zu sehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Mann ist nicht tot, er schläft. Bei der Programmierung dieses Spiels wurden keine Menschen gequält.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dunkle Gänge gibt es viele. Man rechnet immer mit einem Jumpscare, aber die halten sich glücklicherweise doch meist zurück.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hängen sie ab, die feinen Herren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die klassischen Barnacles aus Half Life 1 und 2 gibt es natürlich auch noch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Mampf kein Kampf. Ähm, ich meine: Igitt, weg mit dem Ding!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die U-Bahnstation versprüht einen Hauch von Max Payne Atmosphäre.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was fliegt denn da im Hintergrund?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hängt denn da am Zaun?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre das Fenster nicht kaputt könnte man es hier glatt aushalten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest solange kein unangemeldeter Besuch aufkreuzt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nichts ist spannender, als eine geschlossene Türe mit gezogener Hand langsam zu öffnen.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Half Life Alyx
> 
> Ein "paar" hab ich noch:



Hätt' ich doch die Hardware (PC + VR) ums zu spielen.
Ist echt so ein Ding, welches VR wohl einen Schritt nach vorn gebracht hat.
Aber zwingend ists für mich leider nicht.
Dafür sind meine finanziellen Prioritäten anders angesiedelt.
 oder auch 
(je nach Blickwinkel)


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hätt' ich doch die Hardware (PC + VR) ums zu spielen.
> Ist echt so ein Ding, welches VR wohl einen Schritt nach vorn gebracht hat.
> Aber zwingend ists für mich leider nicht.
> Dafür sind meine finanziellen Prioritäten anders angesiedelt.
> ...



Ich glaube so extrem hardwarehungrig ist das Spiel gar nicht. Ich hab von Leuten gelesen, die mit reduzierten Details auch mit ner GTX 1060 oder 1070 oder sowas spielen und es scheint zu gehen. Ein VR Headset müsste natürlich vorhanden sein, aber die werden sicher auch irgendwann günstiger und die Rift S ist für ihre 400 Euro schon echt gut. Ne teure Valve Index für 1000+ Euro muss es definitiv nicht sein.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich glaube so extrem hardwarehungrig ist das Spiel gar nicht. Ich hab von Leuten gelesen, die mit reduzierten Details auch mit ner GTX 1060 oder 1070 oder sowas spielen und es scheint zu gehen. Ein VR Headset müsste natürlich vorhanden sein, aber die werden sicher auch irgendwann günstiger und die Rift S ist für ihre 400 Euro schon echt gut. Ne teure Valve Index für 1000+ Euro muss es definitiv nicht sein.



Und eben diese 500.- ()plus neuer Graka) sinds mir einfach nicht wert.
Dafür fahr ich nun mal gerne nach Monza für F1 oder sowas.

Ich werd aber in nem schwachen Moment und Sale zuschlagen. 
Dafür kenn ich mich zu gut


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2020)

firewatch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juli 2020)

Automobilista 2

Der Ginetta G55 GT4 ist bisher eines meiner Lieblingsautos im Spiel. Fährt sich richtig gut.

*edit* Die Bilder sind leider etwas dunkel geworden, da ich gerne in der Abenddämmerung fahre (schöne Lichtstimmungen und so). Leider tut der weiße Hintergrund hier im Forum den Bildern nicht gut da er blendet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt sicher schnellere Autos, als den Ginetta G55 GT4 ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... auch auch leichtere mit mehr Downforce.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber insgesamt ist das Auto ein unglaublich gut ausbalanciertes Gesamtpaket das mit 1,2 Tonnen und ca. 355 PS perfekt ist für spannende Rad an Rad Duelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Assetto Corsa Competizione wird das Auto übrigens in Kürze auch bekommen, zusammen mit einem ganzen Paket weiterer GT4 Autos. Der G55 GT4 in AMS 2 ist die Supercup Variante, also eine Standalone Rennserie, die nur für sich fährt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juli 2020)

Der Geist, der den Mongolen in den Kaffee scheißt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2020)

Ghost of Tsushima




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juli 2020)

Wieso sind die Screens so riesig?

Na egal, hier noch mehr in Standard-Auflösung. Hab endlich auch ne richtige Rüstung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Juli 2020)

Dann mache ich auch mal mit. 

Ich liebe die Lichteffekte einfach. Und ja, auch die krassen Farben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist etwas unscharf wegen des Windeffektes. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Juli 2020)

Mein neuer Hut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (21. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Screens so riesig?



Sollten eigentlich nur 1920x1080 sein.

Oder meinst du, wieso die so groß angezeigt werden? Hab die nur direkt verlinkt.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube wir waren im selben Wald zur selben Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch mehr Screens: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch 4x Rüstungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2020)

Dann mische ich mal die fernöstliche Stimmung mit ein paar nordischeren Bildern auf  Das Spiel heißt *Röki*, Point & Click Adventure:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Volvo steht vor der Tür. Wir befinden uns wohl in Schweden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie in vielen storylastigen Adventures gibt es auch in Röki ein Tagebuch, in dem automatisch alle wichtigen Ereignisse und Informationen festgehalten werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will auch Pfannkuchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fantasie oder Wirklichkeit. War das Schloss schon immer dort hinter dem See?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warum hat der Baum Augen? Ich werde es sicher noch herausfinden. Aber nicht mehr heute.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:
			
		

> röki



sieht sehr nett aus!
nie davon gehört. danke für den tipp!


----------



## McDrake (3. August 2020)

Death Stranding




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Ding lassen sich grosse Frachten transportieren und viele Likes generieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh, hallo Conan O'Brain. Wobei hier der Wortwitz mit dem Otter ja mal gar nicht ging, in der Deutschen Synchro.
Otter-Leben, Otter-Life   :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ein paar Konstruktionen, welche ich Pflege und ausbaue.
Ich denke, das ist ein Part des Games: Jeder Spieler kümmert sich einerseits um seine Dinge, welche funktionieren für andere Spieler (durch erhaltene Likes).
Dinge die nicht gebraucht werden, bekommen keine Likes und werden dann auch nicht gepflegt.

Dann ist man manchmal irgendwie im falschen Film


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (9. August 2020)

The Great Annihilitor (Elite Dangerous)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterwegs mit meinem Träger, statte ich dem grossen Auslöscher einen Besuch ab. Bei so einem Moloch ist die optische Verzerrung umso extremer. Das Parkieren des Trägers direkt beim Schwarzen Loch ist in Elite Dangerous völlig ungefährlich - ganz im Gegensatz zum Parkieren bei einem Neutronenstern: Begeht man die Dummheit, diesen mit der letzten Tankfüllung dort zu parkieren, riskiert man durchaus, den Träger dort nicht mehr wegzubekommen...


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2020)

FS 2020
Nach ein paar Einführungsektionen eine Sichtflug gemacht
Flug von Zürich nach Monza

Start in Kloten und Flug über meinen Haussee (10 Minuten zu Fuss vor meiner Haustüre)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzer Abstecher zu meinem Bruder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voralpen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damm von Melide (Alpenüberquerung ohne Zwischenfälle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach ein paar Konsultationen der Karte: Tadaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze bei 30Fps, was hier in meinen Augen reicht.
Wobei meine Internetleitung (sehr) gut ist.


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2020)

Ok, der musste jetzt noch sein.
Bei Nacht, wieder Start in Zürich. Diesmal mit Doppeldecker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. August 2020)

*Spiritfarer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naaaaw!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie es sich für eine KAtze gehört, ist auch Daffodil leicht wasserscheu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Mangementspiel, in dem selbst Holz besorgen niedlich ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist du es, Tom Nook?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, du bist es.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2020)

Outer Wilds

Ich hab ne Weile gegrübelt, ob ich Screenshots posten soll oder nicht, da es auf den ersten Blick eben alles andere, als eine Grafikbombe ist. Aber die Technik und die ganze Dynamik, die in der 22 minütigen Zeitschleife abläuft, ist echt beeindruckend. Ich poste mal die Bilder und schreibe ein paar spoilerfreie Details dazu auf:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze Sonnensystem ist ununterbrochen in Bewegung und verändert sich. Dieses Bild hab ich auf dem Heimatplaneten gemacht. Im Hintergrund ist die Sonne zu sehen und links daneben ein Doppelplanet, der sich sowohl um sich selbst, als auch im die Sonne herum bewegt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist die Sicht von einem der beiden Doppelplaneten. Es rieselt die ganze Zeit Sand in Echtzeit von einem Planeten zum anderen und gibt so auf dem einen Planeten Oberflächendetails frei ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und auf dem anderen verdecktes diese, was die Zeit zur Erkundung vor allem unterirdisch stark einschränkt. Dabei sind nicht nur einzelne Locations auf dem Planeten betroffen, sondern die gesamte Oberfläche verändert sich. Dieses Bild ist von dem Planeten aufgenommen, von dem der Sand herabrieselt. Beide Planeten haben ihre eigene Gravitation. Mit etwas Geschick und Treibstoff kann man von der Oberfläche des einen Planeten zur Oberfläche des anderen springen. Die Physik ist dabei nicht so komplex, wie z. B. in Kerbal Space Program, aber erledigt ihren Dienst trotzdem sehr gut und ist sehr logisch nachvollziehbar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist das Landungsschiff auf dem Heimatplaneten zu sehen, im Hintergrund der Mond, der wohl einer der ersten Anflugpunkte nach Spielstart darstellt. Die Gravitation ist dort sehr viel geringer und man benötigt einen Raumanzug. Die Steuerung ist an sich simpel und mit einer 3d Version diverser alter Moonlander-Spiele vergleichbar. Man kann das Schiff drehen und in sechs verschiedene Richtungen beschleunigen, wobei das Schiff immer von der nächstgelegenen Gravitationsquelle beeinflusst wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist ein Planet, in dem sich offenbar ein schwarzes Loch befindet, dass immer mehr und mehr Teile des Planeten einsaugt. Auch hier ist die Erkundungszeit aufgrund dieser Raumanomalie begrenzt. Wenn man Pech hat, dann fällt man selbst hinein und dann ... das verrate ich nicht


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2020)

FS2020
Auf meiner langen Reise von Rijeka nach Santorini, bin ich inzwischen in Mostar angekommen.
Anflug auf Split:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Internationale Flughäfen sieht man ja schon von weitem.
Wenn man dann aber auf solchen Pisten landen muss, kann es gut sein, dass man zuerst ein paar Runden drehen muss bis man die "Piste" erkennt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafik ist einfach stimmig. Hier beleuchtet die untergehende Sonne die Hügel östlich von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann sich beinahe Geschichten vorstellen, welche in den Dörfern unter dem Flugzeug sich abspielen könnten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> FS 2020
> Nach ein paar Einführungsektionen eine Sichtflug gemacht
> Flug von Zürich nach Monza
> .


Mich hätte jetzt wirklich mal interessiert wie die Rennstrecke von Monza so von oben ausschaut.
Flieg also nochmal zurück.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Mich hätte jetzt wirklich mal interessiert wie die Rennstrecke von Monza so von oben ausschaut.
> Flieg also nochmal zurück.



https://forum.pcgames.de/videospiel...screenshots-sammelthread-44.html#post10322149
Wobei Monza/Mailand ja nicht wirklich auf der Strecke liegt.

Aber geht im FS2020 ja wirklich sehr schnell.
Man kann die Startkoordinaten eingeben und los gehts


----------



## Neawoulf (4. September 2020)

*No One Lives Under The Lighthouse*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Leuchtturmwärter einer einsamen Insel weit vor der Küste ist über Nacht plötzlich verschwunden und ein Ersatz wird benötigt. Natürlich melde ich mich sofort "freiwillig".


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Charme alter Horror-Adventures aus der PS1-Ära wird die kleine Insel in dem Indie-Spiel erkundet, während das Licht oben auf dem Leuchtturm am Laufen gehalten werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glücklicherweise haben wir eine gemütliche kleine Wohnhütte, in der wir uns die Nächte vertreiben können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch manchmal passieren Dinge ... merkwürdige Dinge. War etwa jemand im Haus während ich geschlafen habe? Und was ist die Ursache für all die merkwürdigen technischen Probleme, die immer wieder auftreten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wohin führt eigentlich diese verschlossene Luke im Boden des Leuchtturmes? Lebt wirklich niemand unter dem Leuchtturm? All das werde ich vielleicht bald herausfinden. Doch werde ich noch jemandem davon berichten können?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. September 2020)

*Gloomwood (Demo)*

Irgendwie muss ich zugeben: Ich stehe auf diesen Retro-Look. Gloomwood holt sich seine Inspiration vor allem von Thief 1 und 2 und alten Survivalhorror-Titeln aus der PS1- und PS2-Ära. Die Demo macht bisher nen interessanten Eindruck, allerdings hoffe ich, dass die Leveldesigns und die Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Spielwelt noch ein wenig komplexer werden:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz in typischer Thief-Manier bietet die Spielwelt einen steampunk-artigen, vom London des 18./19. Jahrhunderts inspirierten düsteren Look.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafiktechnisch ist das Spiel natürlich kein Überflieger. Wahrscheinlich hat die gesamte Demo weniger Polygone, als so manches Objekt in aktuellen Triple-A Titeln, aber ich mag das Flair, dass diese Grafik verströmt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gegner in der Demo sind, im Gegensatz zu den alten Thief-Teilen, keine menschlichen Wachen, sondern irgendwelche monströsen Kreaturen mit leuchtenden Augen, die auch nicht nur mit Schwertern, sondern manchmal auch mit Feuerwaffen ausgestattet sind. Den direkten Kampf sollte man auf jeden Fall meiden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter der Stadt gibt es natürlich auch eine Kanalisation, in der so manche noch schlimmere Kreatur haust. Das fertige Spiel wird, im Gegensatz zur Thief-Reihe, keine einzelnen Missionen bieten, sondern aus verschiedenen Gebieten bestehen, die miteinander verknüpft sind. Eine echte Open World wird es aber wohl nicht werden (zum Glück, wenn ich ehrlich bin).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Beleuchtung ist nicht nur atmosphärisch, sondern bietet auch Versteckmöglichkeiten im Schatten. Auch der Bodenbelag hat Einfluss auf das Stealth-System. Metallböden sollte man in der Nähe von Gegnern nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.


----------



## MichaelG (11. September 2020)

Gloomwood liegt schon bei mir auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2020)

Elite: Dangerous

Da sich Frontier erbarmt hat und die Lore/Geschichte weiterzuführen (inkl Galnet), wollte ich wiedermal reinschnuppern.
Der Start der Geschichte ist, dass Stationen der Duvals angegriffen wurden. Prinzessin Duval kam zuvor bei einem Unfall(?) ums leben.

Mir sind diese politischen Dinge, als Freelancer relativ egal.
Aber wenn Stationen brennen, dann muss geholfen werden. Ok, bissl bezahlen lasse ich mich dafür schon.
So Grundkosten und solche Zeug, nicht wahr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


And it burns burns, burns,... the ring of fire...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die (zahlungswilligen) Personen werden dann auf einem Megaschiff abgeladen, von denen grade sehr viele an den jeweiligen Punkten rumschwirren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin sehr gespannt, wie das weiter geht.
Die Geschichte wurde so konzipiert, dass sie bis 2022 geht.
Wieder mit Community-Events/Goals, welche die letzten Monate ausgesetzt wurden.
Wahrscheinlich weil Ressourcen für Odyssey gebraucht wurden.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. September 2020)

Divinity: Original Sin 2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kämpfe enden häufig in einem wilden Inferno. Aber das finde ich gar nicht schlimm, die Gegner allerdings schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Beleuchtung in den Dungeons ist wirklich gelungen. Fackeln, Leuchtpilze, Magie ... irgendwas erhellt immer die Umgebung ein wenig und sorgt für eine schöne Lichtstimmung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn die Umgebung selbst mal nicht leuchtet, dann gibt es in seltenen Fällen auch mal so eine Lichtgestalt zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Eisdrache scheint gefangen zu sein. Ob es eine gute Idee wäre ihn zu befreien? Ist es vielleicht ein Ben & Jerry's Drache? Ich muss ihn sofort befreien!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser völlig unverschlossene Raum voller Schätze lädt geradezu ein völlig ohne Vorsichtsmaßnahmen hineinzustürmen und alles zu greifen, was glitzert. Was soll da auch schon schief gehen?


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2020)

just cause 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> just cause 3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Bei so viel Grip werden selbst Formel 1 Fahrer neidisch


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2020)

Mit dem Porsche 917 kannst Du theoretisch ab 230 km/h an der Decke entlang fahren. Soviel Downforce produziert der.


----------



## McDrake (8. Oktober 2020)

Extrareichweite für meine Schiffe beschafft.
In einer kleine "Quest" muss man die Energie bei einer Fundstelle aktivieren, was dann ausschaut wie  eine Disco 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze wird ein wenig verteidigt von Wächtern. Deren Problem: Ihre normalen Schüsse sind nicht sehr effizient gegen das Landefahrzeug. Und ihre Raketen werden von den Verteidigungstürmen meines Schiffes abgeschossen.
Was man aber ehrlicherweise, auch erst mal bedenken muss, bevor man sich auf die Reise zu den Ruinen macht. Aber da ich eh defensiv ausgerüstet bin als Erforscher und Händler...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschloss kommt dann so ein Ding raus und das muss man scannen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch mal die grossen Schiffe von andren Spielern besucht, die sich da im Orbit tummeln.
Sind aber eigentlich recht witzlos, da die meisten praktisch keine Angebote haben. Hab auf der Systemkarte auf den ersten blick auch nicht erkannt, welcher Carrier was anbietet.
Was irgendwie zu erwarten war: Wer das Geld hat, kauft sich so ein Teil für sich selber, anstatt für die Gemeinschaft. 
Trotzdem interessant zu sehen, wo die Teile zu finden sind. Alleine im Orbit und diese Fundstelle warens acht Stück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2020)

Noch ein letztes Mal *Outer Wilds*. Hab jetzt doch mit dem Spiel weiter gemacht, weil mich das ganze Konzept und die Technik so faszinieren, daher noch ein paar letzte Bilder (bin kurz vor Ende):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Umgebungen, wenn auch relativ kompakt, sind großartig gestaltet. Dieser Planet z. B. ist von innen hohl und die meisten Gebäude sind aufgrund von Einschlägen eines nahen Vulkanmondes auf der Innenseite gebaut. Ein schwarzes Loch im Zentrum, das nach und nach die Oberfläche und alles, was sich darauf befindet, einsaugt, gibt's natürlich auch (natürlich ... was auch sonst? Ganz normaler Alltag!).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist einer der Sanduhr-Zwillinge. Das sind zwei Planeten, die umeinander als Doppelplanet kreisen und die wechselnden Schwerkraftverhältnisse sorgen dafür, dass Sand immer zwischen den beiden Planeten hin und her fließt, was sowohl physikalisch (Gravitation), als auch bei der Erkundung der Spielwelt Auswirkungen hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Bild fand ich einfach nur schön. Die Sonne, mein Schiff, der Schatten ... das Spiel ist definitiv kein Eye-Candy, aber die Optik ist trotzdem sehr stimmungsvoll.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Archaeological Storytelling wird hier wortwörtlich umgesetzt: Ähnlich, wie z. B. in der Myst-Reihe, erkundet man die leeren Ruinen einer vergangenen Zivilisation, die auf der Suche nach einem mysteriösen Phänomen, das anscheinend älter, als das Universum ist, vor langer Zeit das Sonnensystem besucht und dabei ihr Schiff verloren hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Outer Wilds ist definitiv eines der technisch beeindruckendsten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe. Grafisch zwar eher simpel gehalten, aber über die 22 Minuten Zeitschleife, die man immer und immer wieder durchlebt, bis man das Mysterium gelöst hat, werden Ereignisse im ganzen Sonnensystem in Echtzeit simuliert. Der eine Planet bricht auseinander, ein Komet durchquert das System, Sand fließt von einem Planeten zum anderen, Vulkane schleudern glühende Gesteinsbrocken ins Weltall, die Gravitationsverhältnisse sind in ständiger Bewegung ... und ich kann mich auf Planet A auf der einen Seite des Sonnensystems befinden und über eine Sonde auf Planet E in Echtzeit beobachten, wie Teile abbrechen, in ein schwarzes Loch fallen und woanders wieder auftauchen. Ich finde das echt beeindruckend, dass all diese Dinge parallel berechnet werden. Da kann ich auch mit der eher durchschnittlichen Grafik gut leben.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (13. Oktober 2020)

*Medieval Dynasty*

Medieval Dynasty
noch Early Access, aber mal ein entspanntes Survival-Spiel, Aufbau-Spiel ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Oktober 2020)

STARDROP





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel spielt in der fernen Zukunft (im Jahr 2197, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe), aber die Protagonisten haben beide ein Faible für die Popkultur des späten 20. und frühen 21. Jahrhunderts. Generell sind die Unterhaltungen zwischen den beiden sehr sympathisch. Keine Alien-typischen Marines, bei denen selbst die Frauen ihre Männlichkeit unter Beweis stellen müssen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn die Korridore düster sind, ist das Spiel erstmal kein Horrorspiel im Stil der Alienfilme oder -spiele. Man löst kleinere Rätsel, umgeht Sicherheitssystem und entwirrt nach und nach die Story, während man die Spielwelt erkundet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist kein Horrorspiel ... wirklich nicht (auch wenn es hier so scheinen mag, die abgeschalteten Wartungsandroiden sind definitiv gruselig). Und der Grafikstil lädt dazu ein beim Machen von Screenshots die Symmetrie der Levelgeometrie zu nutzen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, es ist wirklich, WIRKLICH kein Horrorspiel! Zumindest hat das der Entwickler im Steamforum einem Spieler versichert, der sich Sorgen machte, es könnte sich um ein Horrorspiel handeln.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass es sich nicht um ein Horrorspiel handelt? Nun, atmosphärisch und düster ist es trotzdem. Der vergleichsweise entspannte Soundtrack sorgt allerdings dafür, dass man trotzdem keine Angst hat um die nächste Ecke zu gehen. Bisher (ca. 2 Stunden) ein schönes SciFi Spiel mit einem sehr klassischen, atmosphärischen SciFi Look.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Oktober 2020)

Art of Rally




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2020)

immortal fenyx rising:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. November 2020)

*Star Wars Squadrons*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder stammen alle aus den ersten Missionen der Single Player Kampagne. Zwischen den Missionen kann man sich, wie um guten alten Wing Commander, ein wenig mit den Pilotenkollegen unterhalten. Der Umfang und die Dramatik der Dialoge hält sich (bisher) aber in Grenzen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Start mit dem X-Wing trifft sich die Staffel mit einer verbündeten Einheit, um es mit einem imperialen Sternenzerstörer aufzunehmen. Die CR90 Corvette hält sich allerdings aus dem direkten Angriff heraus. Ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Lasern und Ionenraketen wird der Sternenzerstörer unter Feuer genommen, der für ein mysteriöses Starhawk-Projekt gekapert werden soll. Was mag das nur sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Beginn der Kampagne wird die Geschichte aus Sicht eines imperialen Piloten (bzw. in meinem Fall Pilotin, die männlichen Charaktermodelle waren mir alle recht unsympathisch) erzählt. In der ersten Mission wird ein Tie Fighter geflogen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor dem Start kann man sich das Schiff für den nächsten Einsatz aus allen möglichen Blickwinkel anschauen und auch ins Cockpit steigen. Gerade in VR geht da ein Traum in Erfüllung.Generell gefällt mir Star Wars Squadrons für EA-Verhältnisse richtig gut. Ein paar technische Probleme gibt es zwar (Kantenglättung ist mies, KI ist buggy und die Performance könnte auch besser sein), aber alles in allem macht es doch eine Menge Spaß. Auch wenn ich noch ziemlich am Anfang bin, bin ich jetzt schon traurig, wenn die Kampagne irgendwann vorbei sein wird. Multiplayer ist nicht mein Ding und ich hoffe, dass das nächste Spiel der Entwickler ähnlich aussehen wird (und hoffentlich mit einer umfangreicheren Singleplayer Kampagne).

Die Screenshots stammen übrigens alle aus der VR-Version des Spiels. Sieht richtig gut aus, wenn man viel Leistung hat und die Einstellungen ein wenig tweakt.


----------



## McDrake (6. November 2020)

Zufälle...
Spiele Division 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. November 2020)

XIII (2020)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> XIII (2020



hm,  ich finde, dass das jetzt gar nicht so übel aussieht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. November 2020)

*Assassin's Creed Valhalla*

Ich muss mich mit dem Fotomodus noch etwas beschäftigen. Nach Tsushima bin ich da etwas verwöhnt. 

_Stabkirche von Stavanger_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Flug über einen Felsvorsprung, der mich an den Preikestolen erinnert, was aber von der Umgebung her nicht ganz hinkommt. _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Tag am Meer. Ich liebe das Wasser und seine Farben in Valhalla._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Karge Bergwelt von Nordvegen_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Hunde streicheln jederzeit möglich...Katzen auch, aber die gucken etwas merkwürdiger. _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnächst vielleicht mehr aus dem deutlich farbenfroheren England.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. November 2020)

Und noch ein Schwung aus *AC Valhalla*

_Grüne Wiesen im Sonnenschein..Englalaland_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Goldener Herbst, die Fische beißen_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Insider _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Plündern in pittoresker Umgebung_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Domhild die Glückliche...heuert sie heute noch an. Nur 100 Silberlinge!_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (16. November 2020)

Ich habe bisher nur ein einziges Bild gemacht. Denk immer nicht daran den Photo Mode zu benutzen beim spielen.

Aber nach all den schoenen Landschaftsaufnahmen haue ich das mal hier rein. 

Hier haben wir gerade unseren Spass mit den Englaendern gehabt, hehehe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ok, doch noch ein Landschafts Bild, weil's so schoen ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eins, damit es nicht zu idyllisch wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (17. November 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm,  ich finde, dass das jetzt gar nicht so übel aussieht.


... ich denke über die grafische Qualität hat sich auch niemand aufgeregt, sondern eher über die technische Umsetzung und schlechte Programmierung.


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> EDIT: Ok, doch noch ein Landschafts Bild, weil's so schoen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei hier die Weitsicht, bzw die Detailstufen derer im Standbild jetzt irgendwie nicht so toll rüberkommt.
Nach der Kreuzung ists einfach eine gründe (Golf?)Fläche mit ein paar Büscheln,


----------



## MrFob (17. November 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei hier die Weitsicht, bzw die Detailstufen derer im Standbild jetzt irgendwie nicht so toll rüberkommt.
> Nach der Kreuzung ists einfach eine gründe (Golf?)Fläche mit ein paar Büscheln,



Das war in dem Fall glaube ich tatsaechlich ein Wettereffekt. Es gibt gerne mal Nebel in dem Spiel (ist ja auch England ). Ich kann mal versuchen noch einen Screenshot bei richtig klarem Wetter zu machen, wenn ich dran denke. Beim spielen bisher hatte ich jedenfalls nicht den Eindruck, dass da Nebel verwendet wird um die Weitsicht einzuschraenken.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. November 2020)

Ich will auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Warum macht der bei mir eigentlich nur noch Thumbnails, und keine großen Bilder mehr?


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2020)

*Division 2*
Auch Ubi.... verdammt, die können einfach realistische Umgebungen gestalten:

Wettereffekte machen schon was her. War schon in in Ghost Recon sehr chic. Aber auch hier möchte man am liebsten die Regenjacke holen um zu weiter zu spielen.
Komisch, dass das bei Odessey und anscheinend auch in Walhalla nicht so funktioniert, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Informationen über die Raumfahrt der Amis ist immer spannend.
Ok, man könnte dem ein wenig mehr Respekt zollen und nicht so ein Chaos veranstalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mass Effect 5!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beleuchtung immer sehr geschickt ausgesucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Im Frühtau zum Capitol wir zieh, fallera..."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds echt eine Vergeudung der Engine, dass da nicht mal ein RPG damit gemacht wird.
Es können so viele Details dargestellt werden und trotzdem ist flüssiges Gameplay möglich.
(1920*1080 mit einer GTX 1060 und 16GB Ram)


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2020)

Die Spielwelt ist echt genial!


----------



## MrFob (19. November 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> EDIT: Warum macht der bei mir eigentlich nur noch Thumbnails, und keine großen Bilder mehr?



Bei mir gehen die grossen Bilder immer nur, wenn ich sie von imgur verlinke (scheint die einzige Plattform zu sein, bei der das geht) und dann das Haekchen fuer den Anhang weg mache.
Das einbetten von Bildern in diesem Forum ist die absolute Hoelle. Schlechtestes System das ich kenne im Internet, kein Witz.


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2020)

Kannst die Bilder auch irgendwo anders hochladen.
Danach Rechtsklick darauf, "Bild in neuem Tab anzeigen".
Dann die URL hier ins Forum kopieren, zwischen diesen Befehl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So mache ich es immer für den Podcast Thread. Für den eigentlich Upload des Bildes nehme ich aber auch immer imgur.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. November 2020)

*Star Wars Dark Forces*

Da ich im Moment immer noch von "leichtem" Star Wars Fieber befallen bin, ist mal wieder ein Klassiker aus dem Jahre 1995 auf die Festplatte gewandert. Da das Spiel ja vor einiger Zeit vom Index gerutscht ist, kann man es auch wieder auf GOG kaufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem Operation Skyhook Teil 2 ein voller Erfolg war (Teil 1 war wohl die Rogue One Mission, bei der in meinem persönlichen Canon wohl die Daten verschlüsselt waren, so dass die Rebellen nochmal ein paar Todesstern-Daten sammeln mussten  ) und der Todesstern zerstört wurde, gab es einen seltsamen Angriff auf den Planeten Talay ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... auf dem sich eine Rebellenbasis befand, die hauptsächlich von Mon Calamari betrieben wurde. Ein verzweifelter Notruf brach mittendrin ab, während im Hintergrund heftiges Geballer zu hören war. Das Imperium hat gerade eine neue Superwaffe getestet: Den Dark Trooper, bei dem es sich um eine Reihe extrem stark gepanzerter und bewaffneter Kampfdroiden und -rüstungen handelt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hergestellt wird die Panzerung dieser Droiden und Rüstungen aus dem Metall Phrik, das unter anderem auf dem Planeten Gromas gefördert werden kann. Welch ein Zufall, dass die imperiale Armee gerade dort eine Mine betreibt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Söldner Kyle Katarn und seine Pilotin Jan Ors ziehen sofort los, um die Mine mit einer gezielten Sprengung von Innen heraus in die Luft zu jagen. Einen ersten Vorgeschmack, was ein Phase 1 Dark Trooper leisten kann, bekommt Kyle hier ebenfalls zu spüren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während Kyle und Jan sich auf den Weg machen, um den aufgeflogenen Informanten Crix Madine (unter anderem in Star Wars Episode 6 zu sehen) aus einem imperialen Gefängnis zu befreien, beauftragt das Imperium einen alten Bekannten damit, die beiden Rebellensöldner aufzuspüren und unschädlich zu machen.Auch wenn Dark Forces im Grunde nicht viel mehr ist, als ein Doom-Klon im Star Wars Universum (die Engine kann schon ein bisschen mehr und die Missionen sind deutlich abwechslungreicher), steckt doch eine ganze Menge Expanded Universe Lore in dem Spiel. Die Geschichte des ehemaligen imperialen Offiziers und späteren Söldners und Jedi Kyle Katarn wird später in Dark Forces 2 - Jedi Knight, Jedi Outcast und Jedi Academy fortgesetzt.

Dark Forces war noch Star Wars aus einer Zeit, das lediglich von der Original Trilogie und den Büchern beeinflusst war. Die Prequel Trilogie kam erst einige Jahre später in die Kinos.

(Ich weiß, ich hab mal wieder viel zu viel geschrieben)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2020)

Im Gegensatz zu *Doom*  - egal welches - war *Dark Forces* einer der ersten, wenn nicht gar DER erste Ego-Shooter überhaupt den ich als zarter PC-Anfänger gedaddelt hab. War seinerzeit auch eine Seltenheit einen FPS-Titel mit ner echten Story zu finden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. November 2020)

Giants - Citizen Kabuto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2020)

*The Cursed Forest*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei so einem Titel fragt man sich natürlich erstmal, ob der Wald wirklich verflucht ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nachdem ich mich ein wenig im Wald umgeschaut habe, kann ich guten Gewissens sagen: Yep, der Wald ist sogar SEHR verflucht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist man doch froh, wenn man zwischen den Bäumen eine alte Holzhütte entdeckt, deren Türen auch noch offen stehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein warmes Lichtlein brennt auch. Jetzt ist der Albtraum endlich vorbei und am nächsten Morgen ist alles wieder gut!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Nichts auf dem Dachboden" ... ich bin mir sicher, der Buchtitel ist absolut korrekt. Da ist natürlich nichts auf dem Dachboden. Oder ist da etwa DAS NICHTS auf dem Dachboden? Nein, ich bin mir sicher, ich bin völlig allein in dieser gemütlich warmen Hütte mitten in den Tiefen eines dunklen, einsamen und "fast gar nicht" verfluchten Waldes. Oh je, oh je ...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Dezember 2020)

*Assassin's Creed Valhalla*

Sieht auf den Screenshots nicht so toll aus, wie im Spiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Galgenbaum vom Hexer (revisited) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Caent



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Makabere Zeichen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch das ist Valhalla: das Übungsschwein der Tätowiererin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Dezember 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> *Assassin's Creed Valhalla*
> 
> Sieht auf den Screenshots nicht so toll aus, wie im Spiel
> 
> ...


Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass AC: Valhalla echt schön aussieht. Technisch vielleicht nicht, aber ganzen Details und die Darstellung wirkt alles andere als generisch. Dahin gehend muss man Ubisoft zweifelsohne Lob aussprechen.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Dezember 2020)

*Spirit of the North*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


What the Fox ... das ist mal ein süßer Spieleheld. In Sachen Niedlichkeit ist Tilo aus Ghost of a Tale zwar noch ein kleines Stück voraus, aber der Fuchs in Spirit of the North muss sich definitiv nicht hinter dem kleinen Mäusebarden verstecken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dieser eisigen Höhle ist es verfuchst kalt. Was dieser Menhir wohl zu bedeuten hat? Besser erstmal anbellen und schauen, was passiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wandmalereien wie diese erzählen ein wenig Lore im Spiel. Sprachausgabe oder Texte gibt es keine, aber das Spiel funktioniert auch ohne sehr gut. Nicht immer ist eindeutig, was die Wandmalereien bedeuten, aber auch wenn man alles nicht gleich richtig interpretiert, ist das kein Grund fuchsig zu werden. Das Spiel macht auch so sehr viel Spaß.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Laufe des Spiels schaltet man Fähigkeiten frei, die einem zusätzliche Befuchsnisse erteilen, um mit der Spielwelt zu interagieren und so Rätsel zu lösen.


Ja, ich schäme mich für dieses Wortspiel!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Menhir ist offenbar von irgend einer finsteren Macht verdorben worden. Was für eine bodenlose Unverfuchstheit, dagegen muss etwas unternommen werden!


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2020)

Das sieht ja herzallerliebst aus
Kommt gleich auf meine Wunschliste


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Dezember 2020)

*Cyberpunk 2077*

Mein altes Problem aus den Mass Effect Spielen ist zurück. Ich hab mir versehentlich mal wieder Vin Diesel als Charakter gebastelt (nur die Nase müsste etwas breiter):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder hab ich aktuell nicht, da ich erst später richtig mit dem Spiel anfangen werde.

*edit* Und die nachträgliche Bearbeitung der Bildanzeigegröße im Forum ist immer noch buggy


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Dezember 2020)

Da der deutsche Synchronsprecher vom männlichen "V" Björn Schalla ist, der ja auch Travis Fimmel in "Vikings" und Charlie Hunnam in "Sons of Anarchy" synchronisiert hat, sieht mein "V" jetzt aus wie eine Mischung aus Ragnarr Loðbrók und Jax Teller.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Cyberpunk 2077*
> 
> Mein altes Problem aus den Mass Effect Spielen ist zurück. Ich hab mir versehentlich mal wieder Vin Diesel als Charakter gebastelt (nur die Nase müsste etwas breiter):
> 
> ...


Sind die Screenshots stark vergrößert? Das AA könnte etwas höher sein, sehe zu viele Treppchen am Shirt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Dezember 2020)

Man sieht seinen Charakter doch zu 80% der Spielzeit eh nicht  Hoffe auf mehr Screenshots aus der Spielwelt....is ja immerhin ein Photo Mode dabei. Wundert mich dass bisher noch nicht viel kam hier. Spielen doch anscheinend schon so viele^^


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sind die Screenshots stark vergrößert? Das AA könnte etwas höher sein, sehe zu viele Treppchen am Shirt.



Vergrößert hab ich da am Bild selbst nichts, aber beim zweiten Screenshot hab ich reingezoomt. Ich glaube die Träppchenbildung liegt hier daran, dass der Spiegel nicht in der selben Auflösung gerendert wird, wie der Rest des Spiels und da greift kein Raytracing, wahrscheinlich weil der Spieler kein 3d-Modell in der Ego-Perspektive hat. Der Spiegel ist quasi ne Textur in der Spielwelt und die Auflösung des Spiegelbildes ist auf die Auflösung der Textur begrenzt, egal ob man in 720p oder in 4k spielt.


----------



## Zybba (12. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hoffe auf mehr Screenshots aus der Spielwelt....is ja immerhin ein Photo Mode dabei.


Sind alle mit dem Photo Mode gemacht, ist nur wegen der Größe mit Spoiler versehen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2020)

Meine neue Konzernerin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jackie ist mein Varric-Gegenstück in Cyberpunk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Megabauten sind wirklich beeindruckend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entspannte Typen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abstoßende Typen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2020)

Quadra Turbo R Vtech




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Dezember 2020)

*Cyberpunk 2077*

Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal ein wenig im Fotomodus ausgetobt und habe vier ziemlich gute Bilder gemacht und ein furchtbar schlechtes:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Haufen Müll in einer Ecke? Wer würde sich da nicht zuhause fühlen? Gut aussehen tut es trotzdem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere, bitte!"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"I am Emhyr var Emreis, the Emperor of Milfguard!" Das Werbeschild MUSS doch einfach eine Anspielung sein, oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Autos sehen gut aus, aber gefühlt könnten es mehr verschiedene Fahrzeugmodelle sein. Auch gibt es wohl einen Bug, der dafür sorgt, dass die Scheinwerfer bei Nacht nicht immer sichtbar sind. Die Straße wird beleuchtet, aber die Lichtquelle selbst ist oft unsichtbar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab extra nochmal überprüft, ob Raytracing auch eingeschaltet war. Auf diesem Bild ist fast alles auf Maximum. Ich hoffe, sowas wird noch gefixt. Nahezu kein Objekt auf diesem Bild wirft einen Schatten, Lichtreflexionen scheinen sogar durch die Personen und das Gebäude auf der rechten Seite durch. Den aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber hab ich mir auch extra runtergeladen. Cyberpunk 2077 kann toll aussehen, aber manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, da wird einiges getrickst. Und wenn das schon getan wird, würde ich wenigstens eine bessere Performance erwarten.


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2020)

Spoiler nur wegen der Größe der Bilder:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beim letzten Bild/Ort ist die Spielfigur nicht vorgesehen, dementsprechend siehts dort aus.
Das ist die Bioanlage bei Planica.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2020)

das in dem ersten bild mit dem fuß an der wand hab ich auch schon probiert, aber bei mir sind da immer 30cm abstand, was dann doof aussieht. von vorne bemerkt man das vielleicht nicht, von der seite schon.


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2020)

Jo, ging mir auch so.
Das hier ist aber ein NPC.


----------



## GeorgT85 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich teile ein Bild vom Trainz Railroad Simulator 2019



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2020)

*CP2077*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (16. Dezember 2020)

Bei der Menge gerne größer oder direkt gerne als komplette Galerie (geht z.B. bei Imgur).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Dezember 2020)

Bin ein wenig verliebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Dezember 2020)

Ein Blade Runner Easteregg gefunden.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeorgT85 (18. Dezember 2020)

Güterzug in Montana


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Dezember 2020)

*Alba - A Wildlife Adventure*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafik des kleinen Indie-Abenteuers ist simpel, aber meiner Meinung nach richtig schön. Zwar gibt es keine aufwendigen Post Processing Effekte, kein Raytracing und kein Physically Based Rendering, aber dafür sehr schön gestaltete Landschaften und Dörfer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und detailarm ist das Spiel, trotz seiner einfachen Grafik, meiner Meinung nach nicht. Gerade in der Ferne hat Alba - A Wildlife Adventure, im Vergleich zu vielen modernen Spielen voller Bloom- und Blureffekten, einen erfrischend klaren Look.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ziel des Spiels ist es mit den Einwohnern kleine Gefallen zu tun, die Tierwelt zu fotografieren und Unterschriften zur Erhaltung eines Naturschutzgebietes zu sammeln. Insgesamt gibt es über 60 verschiedene Tiere, die man vor die Kamera kriegen kann. Manche sind häufiger anzutreffen, andere schwieriger zu finden. Ein paar Tiere lassen sich auch nur in bestimmten Quests fotografieren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man noch einmal die sehr klare Weitsicht. Die Spielwelt ist nicht groß, aber dafür hat jede Ecke der kleinen mediterranen Insel ihr ganz eigenes Flair. Dörfer, Farmen, Reisfelder, alte Ruinen, Strände ... da macht man gerne virtuellen Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Typische Gespräche älterer Damen gibt es natürlich auch zu belauschen


----------



## Hypertrax99 (18. Dezember 2020)

Bei Cyberpunk gibts schon geile Bräute ._.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Dezember 2020)

Habe mal einen Cyberpunk-Pausentag eingelegt und einen Klassiker rausgekramt: Kingpin - Life of Crime von 1999. War damals bei uns indiziert. Habe eine Mod draufgehauen, die das Spiel zumindest etwas aufhübscht.

Grafikvergleiche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Habe mal einen Cyberpunk-Pausentag eingelegt und einen Klassiker rausgekramt: Kingpin - Life of Crime von 1999. War damals bei uns indiziert. Habe eine Mod draufgehauen, die das Spiel zumindest etwas aufhübscht.
> 
> Grafikvergleiche:
> 
> ...



Da würde ich persönlich das ungemoddete Spiel bevorzugen - gemoddet wirkt mir das viel zu unruhig.
Wollte ich früher auch immer mal spielen, hatte es aber nie und mittlerweile zieht es mich nicht mehr so an ^^


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Habe mal einen Cyberpunk-Pausentag eingelegt und einen Klassiker rausgekramt: Kingpin - Life of Crime von 1999. War damals bei uns indiziert. Habe eine Mod draufgehauen, die das Spiel zumindest etwas aufhübscht.



davon kommt doch in kürze (?), ein allerdings wohl nur sehr sehr dezent überarbeitetes, remaster. sollte eigentlich sogar schon längst erschienen sein, wenn ich mich recht eirnnere.

edit:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1224700/Kingpin_Reloaded/
wurde auf 2021 verschoben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> davon kommt doch in kürze (?), ein allerdings wohl nur sehr sehr dezent überarbeitetes, remaster. sollte eigentlich sogar schon längst erschienen sein, wenn ich mich recht eirnnere.
> 
> edit:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1224700/Kingpin_Reloaded/
> wurde auf 2021 verschoben.


Gott, ist das unsagbar schlecht gealtert.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2020)

Zumindest die Umgebungen in Kingpin finde ich recht atmosphärisch gemacht. Aber die 3d-Modelle der Charaktere sind wirklich nicht schön. Aber aus der Sicht sind 3d-Spiele aus der Zeit halt auch wirklich nicht gut gealtert.


----------



## Loosa (20. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin erst durch die PCG Spiele des Jahres darauf aufmerksam geworden. Soweit so hübsch. 
Interessantes Setting.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2020)

*The Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Saints and Sinners ist, obwohl man sich grafisch eindeutig an den Telltale-Spielen orientiert, kein Adventure, sondern ein VR Survival Horror Spiel. Man sammelt Nahrung, Waffen, Baumaterialen und Medikamente, um am Leben zu bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass man dabei nicht damit beschäftigt ist, Kätzchen zu streichen, sollte klar sein. In erster Linie stellen aber Untote das Problem dar. Aber die sind nicht die einzige Bedrohung: Oft sind lebende Menschen die größere Gefahr. Vor allem, wenn diese Schusswaffen haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Häuser, in denen es was zu holen gibt, werden nicht selten von Banditenbanden bewohnt. Am besten schleicht man sich rein, indem man z. B. durch Löcher in der Wand kriecht oder an Dachrinnen nach oben durch ein offenes Fenster klettert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Armbanduhr sollte man stets im Auge behalten, damit man zu halbwegs sicheren Zeiten auf Beutejagd geht. Die Nächte verbringt man auf einem paradoxerweise relativ sicheren Friedhof in einem alten Bus, wo man auch seine Ausrüstung bunkert und neue Sachen herstellen kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch, wenn es in erster Linie um das eigene Überleben geht, gibt es trotzdem eine Story. Ab und zu trifft man NPCs, mit denen man sich unterhalten kann, man findet Textdokumente, Fotos oder unterhält sich im Bus mit Leuten über das Funkgerät.Alles in allem hat das Spiel zwar einige Ecken und Kanten und die Bedienung ist nicht so simpel und eingängig, wie z. B. in Half-Life: Alyx, aber dafür hat das Spiel andere Qualitäten. Das meiste ist ungescriptet. Begegnungen mit Zombies, Banditen oder "freundlichen" NPCs sind meist zufällig und können auf ganz unterschiedliche Weise ablaufen, selbst wenn man ein bekanntes Gebiet mehrfach erkundet.
Die direkte Konfrontation mit Zombies ist wuchtig, schmutzig und unangenehm und das sorgt für eine wirklich bedrohliche Atmosphäre, auch wenn die Kämpfe, zumindest gegen Zombies, nicht einmal besonders schwer sind. Menschen sind gefährlicher und die laute Schüsse lassen einen zusammenzucken.


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2020)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Adam...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mach mich mal wieder fit, bitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleich machts bumm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal mit viel scharf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS5 liegen hier einfach so rum... tztztz


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach Cyberpunk hab ich doch mal Bock, Deus Ex durch zu spielen. Hab ich bisher nie gemacht. 

Aber abseits davon weiß ich grad nicht so recht, was ich überhaupt spielen soll.


----------



## Zybba (28. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber abseits davon weiß ich grad nicht so recht, was ich überhaupt spielen soll.


Präferiertes Genre/Setting?


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Präferiertes Genre/Setting?


Ich spiele eigentlich fast alles.


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich spiele eigentlich fast alles.


Hades(hattest du glaube ich schon fleißig gespielt?), ansonsten ALLES andere von Supergiant Games
Ori
Children of Morta
Ghostrunner
Superhot: Mind Control Delete
Gears Tactics
Black Future 88 (aber nur wenn du wie ich auf die Atmo stehst, Gameplay geht besser)

Das war einfach mal Zeugs, das ich im Podcast reviewed hatte.
Mittlerweile spiele ich irgendwie fast nur noch pixeligen Indie Rougelike Shit... :/
Naja, man findet halt seine Nische.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Januar 2021)

Red Dead Redemption




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Januar 2021)

*The Beast Inside*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden Herren an der Wand (Howard Phillips Lovecraft und Edgar Allan Poe) deuten schon an, dass es in diesem Haus vermutlich keine süßen Häschen geben wird. Wie so häufig fängt der Horror langsam an, steigert sich aber im Laufe der Geschichte. Jumpscares gibt es einige, aber die waren bisher nicht allzu hart. Für mich, als Horrorfeigling, ist es auf jeden Fall erträglich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Atmosphäre ist größtenteils wirklich super. Die Umgebungen sind detailliert, man kann so gut wie jeden Schrank öffnen und findet entweder Dinge, die einen im Spiel voran bringen oder einfach nur ein wenig Licht auf die Geschichte werfen. Man wird allerdings nicht, wie z. B. in Alien Isolation, andauernd gejagt. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin: Dafür bin ich dem Spiel recht dankbar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man erkundet aber nicht nur das Haus, sondern verbringt auch viel Zeit im Freien damit herauszufinden, was eigentlich passiert. Das Spiel ist allerdings keine Open World, sondern relativ linear. Trotzdem hat man zumindest in den Außenbereichen nicht das Gefühl, dass man durch einen zu engen Tunnel geleitet wird, was auch daran liegt, dass es häufiger in der Ferne etwas zu sehen gibt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine der großen Stärken des Spiels ist die Abwechslung. Das Spiel bietet mit jedem Kapitel neue Spielelemente, die man vorher nicht erwartet hätte. Spoilern werde ich dazu aber mal nichts. Hier liegt allerdings auch eine der Schwächen des Spiels begraben: Nicht jedes Kapitel ist qualitativ auf dem gleichen Niveau. Einige finde ich sehr gelungen, andere hingegen sind "nur" okay.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein .... neeein ... NEEEEEEEIN!!!


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2021)

Ich habe tatsächlich kurz vor Weihnachten endlich die *Fallout 4 GotY* erstanden und lege jetzt langsam mir ihr los.

Nur ein paar vernünftige Outfits brauche ich wohl noch mal bei Gelegenheit und mal schauen, ob ich noch ein besseres Gesicht finde / hinkriege. Soweit gefällt es mir aber schon recht gut. Die Frisur war beim Gesicht dabei, die Haarfarbe habe ich aber selbst gewählt, passt doch schön zur Postapokalypse ... ^^

Schöne Lichtstimmung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Regen mit Dogmeat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überraschung, ich wurde gerade zum General der Minutemen ernannt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Silent Hill?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahh.. nein, doch auch Fallout 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Fallout 4 zocken aber beim Rumspielen in Vortex habe ich dann auf Skyrim geglickt und dann wollte ich nur kurz die Mods mal aktualisieren und bin beim Ausprobieren wieder einmal dort hängen geblieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2021)

Ein paar Killcams der letzten Tage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2021)

Mittlerweile sieht es echt schrecklich aus.
Aber gut, es ist 9 Jahre alt...
Ist das mit oder ohne Grafikmods?


----------



## golani79 (23. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sieht es echt schrecklich aus.
> Aber gut, es ist 9 Jahre alt...
> Ist das mit oder ohne Grafikmods?


Eindeutig mit Mods .. 

Und schrecklich? 
Naaa ja .. Geschmackssache .. ich spiele nach wie vor Vanilla SE auf der PS4 von Zeit zu Zeit und es ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gealtert.

Atmosphäre und Landschaft sind teilweise ungeschlagen finde ich.

Polycount und Textures .. ja, könnten besser sein in der heutigen Zeit, aber wie du ja selbst sagst, ist es bereits 9 Jahre alt.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und schrecklich?
> Naaa ja .. Geschmackssache .. ich spiele nach wie vor Vanilla SE auf der PS4 von Zeit zu Zeit und es ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gealtert.


Na gut, schrecklich ist übertrieben.
Die Texturen sehen halt echt nicht gut aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2021)

Es ist gemoddet und was die Texturen angeht ist das Bild dank Mods und Co. durchwachsen. Einige sind 4k und super detailliert und hochauflösend wo man echt staunt während andere halt leider low-res sind. Ich müsste mal nach einer Mod schauen, welche die Böden etc. höher auflöst. 
Persönliche finde ich sieht es aber immer noch erstaunlich gut aus und es ist unglaublich atmosphärisch.
Auf dem zweiten und dritten Bild im Post mit den Killcams sieht man z.B. das Schulterstück und die Armschiene und die sind hochaufgelöst, da kann man sehr nah dran und es sieht besser aus als bei vielen neuen Games.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Na gut, schrecklich ist übertrieben.
> Die Texturen sehen halt echt nicht gut aus.



Das größte grafische Problem bei den Bethesda RPGs sind meiner Meinung nach die Bodentexturen, vor allem auf größere Entfernung. Die sehen oft echt nicht schön aus und man sieht meist recht deutlich das Kachelmuster, auch durch das recht aggressive LOD-Management. Ansonsten finde ich Skyrim mit einigen Mods durchaus noch recht ansehnlich.


----------



## Zybba (24. Januar 2021)

Es sind auch einfach so viele Grau- und Brauntöne.
Dazu großflächige uniforme  Texturen.
Wirkt zumindest auf den Screenshots so.

Es wird Zeit für TES6!
In 2-3 Jahren sehen wir dann wohl mehr...


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es sind auch einfach so viele Grau- und Brauntöne.
> Dazu großflächige uniforme  Texturen.
> Wirkt zumindest auf den Screenshots so.


Das liegt am Wetter und am Ort, irgendwie habe ich im Moment nur schlechtes Wetter im Spiel.

Hier mal ein paar ältere bei gutem Wetter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte die letzten paar Tage einen recht guten Lauf und auch ein paar neue Mods installiert inklusive teils neuer HD Texturen. Dabei sind auch massig neue Screenshots rausgesprungen. 

Bevor es zur Action geht aber erst mal ein kleines Schäferstündchen in winterlicher Stallung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und los geht's!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein paar Typen auf die Fresse hauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hinein in den Dungeon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die schönen Klamotten. Hoffentlich geht das ganze Blut wieder raus zu waschen. Ruinen erkunden ist ein dreckiges Handwerk.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine frischgebackene Ehefrau Lydia teilt auch fleißig mit aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Knochendrache macht einen ganz schönen Wind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rettet ihn natürlich auch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was immer die da treiben, ich werde ihnen gleich ein Ende bescheren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komm her du Bösewicht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt habe ich dich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich wieder im Freien. Der schöne Nachthimmel lässt durchatmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein kleiner Beschwörungszauber als frischgebackener Erzmagier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2021)

call of the sea:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Januar 2021)

Und weiter geht es mit meinen Skyrim Screenshots.

Besuch im hohen Norden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hübsche Landschaft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Werwolf in Aktion:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kleine Lagebesprechung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Romanze nach getaner Schlachter-Arbeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das Kämpfen hört letztlich nie auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immerhin wartet am Ende des Tages ein warmes Mahl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wir bei schöner Szenerie einnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am nächsten Morgen geht es mit neuer Begleitung weiter. Die andere braucht erst einmal ein paar Tage Erholung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoch zu voll bepacktem Ross werden zur Abwechslung Waren ausgeliefert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Januar 2021)

*Cyberpunk 2077*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn Cyberpunk 2077 meiner Meinung nach trotz Raytracing grafisch nicht ganz der Next Gen Titel ist, den viele darin sehen, sind die Lichtstimmungen doch immer sehr atmosphärisch und die Stadt ist einfach unglaublich schön gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht nur im Spiel, auch in der Realität erwische ich mich bei Nacht oder Regen manchmal dabei, dass ich die Spiegelungen in Pfützen oder im Fluss bewundere. Licht ist einfach ne schöne Sache.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mond schaut natürlich auch gerne mal zu, wenn es dunkel wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls wenn er nicht gerade von einem Luftschiff verdeckt wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann mich kaum entscheiden, welche Lichtstimmungen mir im Spiel am besten gefallen. Bei Tag ist es oft schön sonnig, in der Dämmerung gibt es schöne Kontraste und in der Nacht sorgt das Spiel zwischen Licht und Dunkelheit für Stimmung.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Januar 2021)

Und wieder ein paar neue Screens.

Drachenseele aufnehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein unheiliger Ort:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Killcam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Dohvakiin Museum hat eröffnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen von den beiden werde ich gleich töten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Flucht nach dem Attentat fließt Blut, viel Blut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Gasthaus wird der Sieg besungen und betrunken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und am Ende sitze ich auf dem Thron. Wenn auch nur zur Probe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Februar 2021)

*Prince of Persia Sands of Time*

Schon 18 Jahre alt, hat sich aber ganz gut gehalten finde ich. Der Weichzeichner hilft dabei auch etwas. Habs damals auf dem Gamecube gespielt, und da in kürze ein Remake erscheinen soll, dachte ich, schau ich am PC nochmal rein. Schönen WidescreenFix und ein paar ini-Änderungen, schon passts.
Toll auch die deutschen Sprecher Gerrit Schmidt-Foß und Ulrike Stürzbecher, die man als Caprio und Winslet in "Titanic" gehört hat.
Schaut her, Rockstar, eine gute deutsche Lokalisierung ist nicht schwierig! Und bis heute in Assassins Creed hat sich da bei Ubisoft nix geändert. Die Animationen des Prinzen beim akrobatischen Klettern und Kämpfen sehen immer noch toll aus, nur die vielen spawnenden Gegnerwellen und die Prinzessin, die sich immer zu leicht töten lässt, nerven mich noch genau so wie damals.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Februar 2021)

Bitte sehr...

Blutiger Kill als Werwolf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mutter des Todes ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... fordert ihre Opfer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erholung unternehmen wir einen Ausflug per Pferd in die schöne Natur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann geht es wieder runter in düstere Dungeons.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, wer hängt denn da?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wollt ihr von mir?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahaufnahme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal wo ich momentan hingehe, überall werde ich sofort von Drachen angegriffen. Die Flugechsen haben es total auf mich abgesehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUTSCH!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein ganz böser Bube.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Ausgleich für soviel Hässlichkeit meine Party, direkt von der Miss-Wahl... ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da habe ich mir wohl ein paar schlimme Feinde gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie kann das bloß passiert sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laut Erfolg haben nur 6,5 Prozent aller Steam Spieler die Ätherium Schmiede gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2021)

Habe mir gerade mal Azur Lane Crosswave für nen 10er gegönnt. Bin kein Fan von diesen Mobile Gacha Games aber als richtiges Spiel für PC war ich doch mal neugierig. Die Story ist kitschig hoch drei und die Ingame-Grafik trotz Unreal-Engine maximal Shareware-Niveau. Ich hatte auch keine Ahnung was ich da tue und habe trotzdem die beiden Missionen, die ich bisher gespielt habe, mit dem besten Rang abgeschlossen einfach durch wildes Rumballern. Immerhin, die Artworks in den Zwischensequenzen sind sehr hochwertig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Februar 2021)

Mein Valhalla Rundhaus in Valheim. Dank an den Youtuber The Pilgrimz Project für die Vorlage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (14. Februar 2021)

Womit bewiesen wäre, dass ich bei der Parkplatzsuche Glück habe: Sundance (mein Schiff), Stellaria (mein Träger) und Sagittarius A (Das Zentrum der Milchstrasse)


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Februar 2021)

Mein Valheim "Baum"haus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Februar 2021)

*Paradise Killer*

(mal gucken, ob ich das mit der Formatierung mit der neuen Forum-Software hinbekomme)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spielwelt in Paradise Killer ist ziemlich abgedreht: Man arbeitet für ein sogenanntes Syndikat, das außerirdische Götter verehrt und in einer Parallelwelt paradiesische Inseln erschaffen will, was aber immer wieder aufgrund von Dämoneninvasionen fehlschlägt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kurz vor Ende der 24. Insel wird der Rat, der für die Inseln verantwortlich ist, ermordet. Als Ermittlerin Lady Love Dies ist man als Spieler nun in der Situation diese Morde aufzuklären.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Insel ist dabei wirklich paradiesisch schön. Es gibt Palmen, Strände, Parks und Wohngegenden und generell viel zu entdecken, auch wenn die Interaktionsmöglichkeiten sich meist auf Dialoge und das Sammeln von Gegenständen beschränken. Ab und zu gibt es aber auch mal einen Schalter umzulegen oder eine Tür zu öffnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafisch ist das Spiel definitiv kein Highlight, aber die Atmosphäre ist durch das abgedrehte Art Design und die schöne Beleuchtung der Unreal Engine trotzdem sehr schön. Im Hintergrund läuft meist leichte Pop/Jazz Musik, die irgendwie ein wenig an die Persona Reihe erinnert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die Entwickler Japaner sind, aber das ganze Spiel fühlt sich auf jeden Fall sehr japanisch an. Alles in allem ein interessantes Open World Krimi Adventure bisher, das zwar sicher kein Highlight sein wird, aber auch kein Fehlkauf ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2021)

Meine Valheim Bergfestung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2021)

Nett!


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2021)

Die Schmiede. Wie schon das Rundhaus ein Nachbau des Youtubers Pilgrimz Project. Passen gut zusammen, und das Haus wurde mir auf Dauer eh zu eng mit all dem Schmiedezeugs.

Das "Endgame" ist nun erreicht und auch die 100 Stunden sind jetzt voll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2021)

The Beast Inside

Hab es endlich durchgespielt, nachdem ich eine längere Pause gemacht habe. *edit* Sorry für die miese Formatierung der Tabelle. Ich muss mich da noch ein bisschen reinarbeiten, damit es gut aussieht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die passende Beleuchtung ist in Horrorspielen oft der Schlüssel zur passenden Atmosphäre. Hier ist es nicht anders und die Beleuchtung ist, Unreal Engine sei Dank, wirklich gut umgesetzt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sollte dringend mal wieder jemand putzen. Alles in allem sind die Locations ziemlich abwechslungsreich umgesetzt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Informationen und Lore bekommt man zum Großteil über Schriftstücke, die man findet. Ab und zu gibt es aber auch Dialoge mit NPCs. Wer alles mitkriegen will, sollte sich generell gründlich umschauen, wenn er die Gelegenheit bekommt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das eigene Büro ist alles in allem recht gemütlich. Hier knackt man Codes, unterhält sich mit seiner Frau usw. Manchmal braucht man eben eine Verschnaufpause.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dunkel war's, der Mond schien helle ... wer hier wohl wohnt? Immerhin die Lichter draußen sind noch an. Auf der anderen Seite: In den meisten RPGs brennen auch noch die Fackeln in Dungeons, die seit hunderten von Jahren niemand mehr betreten hat.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Strom ausfällt, dann wird es dunkel. Aber warum ist der Strom ausgefallen? Stecken da evtl. die Sowjets dahinter?​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier müsste man evtl. mal wieder aufräumen. Wobei sich das bei dem Zustand der Decke evtl. nicht mehr wirklich lohnt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Dame möchte offenbar ein Bad nehmen. Wir helfen ihr dabei natürlich indem wir ihr die Luft abschnüren, damit sie nie ertrinkt.​


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2021)

*Republic Commando*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch ein Klon muss die Schulbank drücken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sie sind mir wieder ans Herz gewachsen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine elegante Waffe aus zivilisierteren Tagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wookiees sahen schon damals "nicht so toll" aus. Und das wurde nicht besser oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Restlicht wird extrem selten gebraucht. Finde aber, dass dieser Modus auch heute noch passend ausschaut.


----------



## Zybba (7. März 2021)

Ich hab mich in Tarkov einer Runde AI Scavs angeschlossen:




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/fwO5bSD

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2021)

*Fallout 4*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flipper hats nicht geschafft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tüchtigtüchtig...auch Synth brauchen Bewegung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Effekte der Mods sind teilweise schon chic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch bei Nacht sehen die Siedlungen einladend aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber am Tag sieht man, was man erreicht hat


----------



## Neawoulf (14. März 2021)

*Paper Dolls Original*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob es sich bei Paper Dolls Original wohl um ein Horrorspiel handeln könnte?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer kann das schon sagen? Es ist dunkel, das Haus ist verfallen, die Musik klingt unheimlich und man schleicht sich paranoid von Raum zu Raum ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und fürchtet sich vor allem, was sich außerhalb des Lichtkegels der eigenen Taschenlampe befindet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, man könnte ernsthaft auf die Idee kommen, dass es sich bei Paper Dolls Original um ein Horrorspiel handeln könnte.


Und tatsächlich ist es sogar ein ziemlich gutes, sogar mit deutscher Vertonung (dem Akzent nach allerdings von Chinesen eingesprochen). Das Konzept erinnert an eine Mischung aus Amnesia - The Dark Descent und Project Zero/Fatal Frame, auch wenn man hier keine Geister jagt, indem man sie z. B. fotografiert, sondern sich vor ihnen in Acht nehmen sollte.
Das Spiel ist vermutlich nicht so umfangreich und der Spielbereich ist recht klein, aber es macht Spaß sich durch das alte chinesische Herrenhaus zu schleichen, nützliche Gegenstände und Dokumente zu suchen und Rätsel zu lösen, während man sich vor den Toten, die die Historie des Hauses hinterlassen hat, versteckt.

Einen zweiten Teil gibt's auch und den hab ich mir gleich mitgekauft, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## McDrake (14. März 2021)

Stirbt man oft in dem Game?


----------



## LOX-TT (14. März 2021)

die Bilder, gerade die ersten 3, erinnern optisch doch sehr an Resident Evil 7, bzw. das Baker-Haus/Keller im speziellen.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. März 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Stirbt man oft in dem Game?


Oh ja!

Okay, es geht so. Es ist kein Dark Souls und wenn man vorsichtig ist, dann kommt man auch meist unbeschadet durch das Haus, speichern kann man (bisher) allerdings nur in einem einzigen Raum, aber die Wege sind recht kurz (allerdings langsam). 
Man muss sich schon häufiger verstecken oder umdrehen und einen anderen Weg suchen. Wenn man das nicht macht, dann ist man ziemlich tot. Jump Scares und Quicktime Events gibt es leider auch ein paar, sind aber nicht allzu heftig. Laut meiner Statistik bin ich in ca. 3 Spielstunden bisher 11 mal gestorben.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> die Bilder, gerade die ersten 3, erinnern optisch doch sehr an Resident Evil 7, bzw. das Baker-Haus/Keller im speziellen.


Ich muss zugeben: Ich hab Resident Evil 7 nie gespielt (nur mal für ca. ne Stunde in nen Stream reingeschaut und ein paar Screenshots gesehen), aber an sich ist der Grafikstil schon ähnlich, glaube ich (Unreal Engine). Die Architektur ist allerdings ziemlich eindeutig chinesisch und recht altmodisch. Mich erinnert es vor allem an Fatal Frame/Project Zero von der Architektur her.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. März 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Republic Commando*
> 
> Die Wookiees sahen schon damals "nicht so toll" aus. Und das wurde nicht besser oO


Das ist auch der Aspekt der mich bei dem Spiel immer am meisten gestört hat, die Grafik sah imo immer so völlig anders aus als in den Filmen/Serien der Prequel-Ära, also Episode 2 + 3 und Clone Wars

Diese rostigen Kampfdroiden etwa, aber auch die Trandoshaner und Geonosianer


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2021)

Okay, ich denke, ich bin raus aus dem Thread hier. Es scheint, dass Likes nicht nach Qualität der Screenshots vergeben werden sondern wie man sich mit dem Poster steht. In anderen Foren ist das Posten von Screenshots wesentlich angenehmer als hier.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Okay, ich denke, ich bin raus aus dem Thread hier. Es scheint, dass Likes nicht nach Qualität der Screenshots vergeben werden sondern wie man sich mit dem Poster steht. In anderen Foren ist das Posten von Screenshots wesentlich angenehmer als hier.


Ist Likes-Sammeln wirklich SO wichtig?!


----------



## Zybba (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Okay, ich denke, ich bin raus aus dem Thread hier. Es scheint, dass Likes nicht nach Qualität der Screenshots vergeben werden sondern wie man sich mit dem Poster steht. In anderen Foren ist das Posten von Screenshots wesentlich angenehmer als hier.


Für mich hats eher damit zu tun, wie es mich interessiert.
Neawoulf schreibt zum Beispiel immer nette kleine Texte. Das find ich gut. Das zuletzt von ihm gepostete Paper Dolls Original trifft aber so gar nicht meinen Geschmack.
Will sagen, ich like die Beträge die mir besonders gefallen. Egal von welcher Person sie stammen.

Dass keiner von euch meinen hochqualitativen Tarkov Beitrag geliked hat, tat auch furchtbar weh.


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2021)

@Spiritogre ... meinst du das ernst?! Ich erstell doch keine Likes weil ich den Poster mag, aber deine Screenshots sprechen mich nicht an, so wie gefühlt die 90% der hier geposteten Screenshots.

Wenn das Spiel mich interessiert bzw. die Bilder meinen (!) Geschmack treffen, dann gibt es ein Like oder, ganz furchtbar: einen Kommentar von mir.

Aber dein Skyrim mit Nackidei-Mods, übertrieben!, und das komische Asia-Spiel da treffen absolut gar nicht meinen Nerv, tut mir leid.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist Likes-Sammeln wirklich SO wichtig?!


Da es wenig Kommentare gibt ist es eben ein Anzeichen, dass die Bilder gesehen wurden und den Leuten gefallen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> @Spiritogre ... meinst du das ernst?! Ich erstell doch keine Likes weil ich den Poster mag, aber deine Screenshots sprechen mich nicht an, so wie gefühlt die 90% der hier geposteten Screenshots.
> 
> Wenn das Spiel mich interessiert bzw. die Bilder meinen (!) Geschmack treffen, dann gibt es ein Like oder, ganz furchtbar: einen Kommentar von mir.
> 
> Aber dein Skyrim mit Nackidei-Mods, übertrieben!, und das komische Asia-Spiel da treffen absolut gar nicht meinen Nerv, tut mir leid.


Ich will das hier jetzt eigentlich nicht breittreten. Meine Entscheidung fiel gerade nicht wegen der Skyrim oder Azur Lane Screenshots sondern wegen anderer, wo dann jemand schlechtere Screenshots von gleichem Game und teils ähnlichen Szenen gepostet hat und halt viele Likes der üblichen Leute die hier reinschauen bekommen hat während der ähnliche aber qualitativ und technisch bessere Post leer ausging. 

Dass Leute Skyrim hässlich finden (was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, es gibt heute noch viele Games, die mit einem gemoddeten Skyrim nicht ansatzweise mithalten können und wo die Screenshots auch Likes kriegen) oder du hübsche (bekleidete) virtuelle Frauen nicht magst, ist halt so. Das ist Geschmackssache. Wobei es albern ist, denn von den knapp 100 Screens die ich hier in den letzten Wochen / Monaten gepostet habe sind vielleicht fünf dabei, wo mal jemand einen Rüstungsbikini oder ähnlich freizügiges trägt. Deswegen strafst du dann die anderen Screens im Beitrag ab?
Einige Spiele sind halt populärer als andere bei den Leuten die hier reinschauen aber auch das ist etwas, was mich hier stört. 

 Wenn ich in einen Screenshot-Thread schaue, dann bewerte ich die Qualität der Bilder unabhängig vom Spiel, selbst wenn ich mit einem Titel überhaupt nichts anfangen kann kriegt der Beitrag in der Regel einen Like von mir, wenn ich merke, dass da Mühe in die Screenshots gesteckt wurde. Das ist eben meine Herangehensweise an einen allgemeinen (!) Screenshotthread. Und hier eben scheinbar auch nur selten der Fall. 
Dann sollte man die Screenshots eben nämlich nicht hier posten sondern im entsprechenden Thread des Spiels, da hat man dann Gewissheit, dass nur Leute das sehen, die das auch mögen.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Okay, ich denke, ich bin raus aus dem Thread hier. Es scheint, dass Likes nicht nach Qualität der Screenshots vergeben werden sondern wie man sich mit dem Poster steht. In anderen Foren ist das Posten von Screenshots wesentlich angenehmer als hier.


oO

Ich schaue mir die Bilder an... wer die postet ist mir egal.
Aber wie Zybba schreibt, hats dann auch oft mit der Komposition zu tun.
Ich persönlich mag es einfach Bilder zu machen und anzuschauen, welche stimmig sind.
Darum suche ich oft Freecam-Mods zu den Spielen, welche keinen Fotomodus haben.

Und Likes?
Vergebe ich halt, wenns mir gefällt und auch mal was aussergewöhnliches ist.
Manchmal schaue ich mitr den Thread ein paar Wochen nicht an und scrolle mich danach durch die BEtiträge und verteile Likes.

Und ja, ich habe erst jetzt, dank deines Hinweises bemerkt, dass Du von mir nicht viele bekommen hats in letzter Zeit.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich nicht auch Manga & co, sowie leicht bekleidete Kämpferinnnen stehe.
Aber auch ein Tarkov hat von mir keins bekommen... weils für mich unspannend ausschaut und die Bilder mir nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Ich schaue mir die Bilder an... wer die postet ist mir egal.
> Aber wie Zybba schreibt, hats dann auch oft mit der Komposition zu tun.
> ...


Ja,  mache ich auch so, ich nutze viel Freecam oder auch Ansel für meine Screenshots und wenn das kein "mitten im Gefecht" Shot ist achte ich auch sehr auf die Komposition. Oder ich erzähle eine kleine Geschichte mit einer Screenshot-Reihe.
Aber wie gesagt, es wird hier halt zumindest bei mir oft nicht "belohnt". Mag jetzt kindisch klingen aber ich poste dann lieber in Foren, wo die gerne angesehen werden. 

Nehmen wir als Beispiel Gamestar, ich weiß, da ist merklich mehr los als hier im Forum, aber da kriegt so ziemlich jeder Screenshot im Screenshot-Thread, egal wie gut er ist oder aus welchem Spiel er stammt, locker ein Dutzend Likes. Gute auch schon mal 50 und mehr. 
Aber ich bin in der Regel viel und gerne in eher kleinen Communities unterwegs und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Screenshot-Beitrage auch im Schnitt viel beliebter sind als hier. Selbst in Foren wo am Tag nicht mal 100 Leute reinschauen bekommen Screenshot-Beiträge im Allgemeinen mindestens drei Likes, oft erheblich mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2021)

Hmm, vllt. treffen deine Screenshots aber auch nicht den Geschmack der Leute, die sich die hier anschauen?!

Wenn du ehrlich bist, gibt es in "normalen" Diskussionen häufiger den Fall, dass ich deine Beiträge mit einem "gefällt mir" markiere, d.h. deine Herleitung - keine Likes weil es an dir liegt, ist ja damit schon mal hinfällig und hat weder Hand noch Fuß.

Würdest du einen C63S AMG T-Modell in schwarz mit den Performance-Sitzen in einem Rennspiel toll ablichten, würdest du von mir mit Likes zugeschüttet werden. Denn das trifft eher mein Geschmack als Skyrim mit Mods.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja,  mache ich auch so, ich nutze viel Freecam oder auch Ansel für meine Screenshots und wenn das kein "mitten im Gefecht" Shot ist achte ich auch sehr auf die Komposition. Oder ich erzähle eine kleine Geschichte mit einer Screenshot-Reihe.
> Aber wie gesagt, es wird hier halt zumindest bei mir oft nicht "belohnt". Mag jetzt kindisch klingen aber ich poste dann lieber in Foren, wo die gerne angesehen werden.
> 
> Nehmen wir als Beispiel Gamestar, ich weiß, da ist merklich mehr los als hier im Forum, aber da kriegt so ziemlich jeder Screenshot im Screenshot-Thread, egal wie gut er ist oder aus welchem Spiel er stammt, locker ein Dutzend Likes. Gute auch schon mal 50 und mehr.
> Aber ich bin in der Regel viel und gerne in eher kleinen Communities unterwegs und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Screenshot-Beitrage auch im Schnitt viel beliebter sind als hier. Selbst in Foren wo am Tag nicht mal 100 Leute reinschauen bekommen Screenshot-Beiträge im Allgemeinen mindestens drei Likes, oft erheblich mehr.


Ich denke, es hat halt auch mit der Menge der Screenshots zu tun
Darum halte ich mich persönlich auch an die 5er-Regel hier im Forum:
Pro Spiel nur 5 Bilder und danach muss wieder eine-zwei Wochen verstreichen, bis ich zum selben Game Bilder poste.
Diese 5 Bilder sollten abwechslungsreich sein. 

Wenn man in ein Forum postet, welche 100 aktive(!) Member hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit grösser ein paar Likes zu ergattern. Hingegen sind hier 4-5 Hansel und wenn man deren Geschmack nicht trifft, dann hat man keine Möglichkeit mehr... die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Aber hier, bei der geringen Userbase  werden die nie und nimmer abgedeckt.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, vllt. treffen deine Screenshots aber auch nicht den Geschmack der Leute, die sich die hier anschauen?!
> 
> Wenn du ehrlich bist, gibt es in "normalen" Diskussionen häufiger den Fall, dass ich deine Beiträge mit einem "gefällt mir" markiere, d.h. deine Herleitung - keine Likes weil es an dir liegt, ist ja damit schon mal hinfällig und hat weder Hand noch Fuß.
> 
> Würdest du einen C63S AMG T-Modell in schwarz mit den Performance-Sitzen in einem Rennspiel toll ablichten, würdest du von mir mit Likes zugeschüttet werden. Denn das trifft eher mein Geschmack als Skyrim mit Mods.


Mit Geschmack meinst du eben das Spiel und nicht die Screenshot-Qualität. Das schrieb ich ja oben, auch das ist schade, denn das hier ist der allgemeine Screenshot-Thread und nicht der "Racing-Car" oder was auch immer Fan-Thread. 

Ich sage auch nichts, dass du mir in anderen Threads keine Likes gibst, ich gebe die ja auch nach Beitrag und nicht nach Person. Aber gefühlt agieren da viele Forennutzer auch anders.



McDrake schrieb:


> Ich denke, es hat halt auch mit der Menge der Screenshots zu tun


Glaube ich nicht unbedingt. Es gibt hier auch etliche Beiträge mit dutzenden Bildern teils sogar als Thumbnails, die auch viele Likes bekommen. 

Und ich bleibe auch dabei, das ist der allgemeine Screenshot-Thread, da gebe ich Likes einfach für gute Bilder unabhängig, ob ich das Spiel mag oder nicht.


----------



## Zybba (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe auch dabei, das ist der allgemeine Screenshot-Thread, da gebe ich Likes einfach für gute Bilder unabhängig, ob ich das Spiel mag oder nicht.


Ist absolut ok, dass du so an die Sache herangehst. Ich finde es sogar gut nachvollziehbar.
Nur darfst du nicht erwarten, dass jeder so denkt/handelt wie du.
Welche Kriterien ausschlaggebend sind, hat letztendlich jeder für sich selbst zu entscheiden.


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, es wird hier halt zumindest bei mir oft nicht "belohnt". Mag jetzt kindisch klingen aber ich poste dann lieber in Foren, wo die gerne angesehen werden.



klingt nicht nur kindisch, ist es.
du bekommst zu wenige likes und meinst, das hätte persönliche gründe?
also bitte. sind wir auf facebook? 

deine gesammelten skyrim-shots fand ich bspw durch die bank ziemlich hässlich (abgesehen von dem einen mit dem drachen). sorry. liegt weder am spiel noch am motiv und schon gar nicht an dir (  ).schwer zu sagen, woran  genau. irgendwas passt da - für meinen geschmack - wirklich überhaupt nicht zusammen. vielleicht zu viele mods oder die falschen.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2021)

@Bonkic es sind ja nicht nur meine Screenshots, die wenig Likes bekommen. Unabhängig davon, wie dir meine Screens gefallen. Du gibst ja auch sonst kaum Likes für Screens. 

Dahingehend, deine Call of the Sea Shots sind an Langweiligkeit und Hässlichkeit kaum zu übertreffen, du hast von mir trotzdem einen Like für die Mühe bekommen. 
Das ist dann eben der Unterschied.



Zybba schrieb:


> Ist absolut ok, dass du so an die Sache herangehst. Ich finde es sogar gut nachvollziehbar.
> Nur darfst du nicht erwarten, dass jeder so denkt/handelt wie du.
> Welche Kriterien ausschlaggebend sind, hat letztendlich jeder für sich selbst zu entscheiden.


Jupp, weiß ich. Und die Kriterien nach denen viele hier Likes zu geben scheinen gefallen mir halt nicht, deswegen will ich hier nicht weiter posten.


----------



## MrFob (15. März 2021)

Ich mag eigentlich praktisch alle Screenshots in diesem Thread und schaue mir auch die meisten an. Oft denke ich nicht dran einen Like zu geben, oder es kommt grad was anderes dazwischen, darum hier mal ein allgemeiner Like in die Runde. Ihr seid alle spitze! 😍


----------



## Zybba (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jupp, weiß ich. Und die Kriterien nach denen viele hier Likes zu geben scheinen gefallen mir halt nicht, deswegen will ich hier nicht weiter posten.


Naja, ist ja eine verständlich Konsequenz.
War nur eigenartig, weil du es so groß angekündigt hast.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2021)

[/QUOTE]





Zybba schrieb:


> War nur eigenartig, weil du es so groß angekündigt hast.


Mein eigener letzter Like kam am 6. März (wodurch ausgerechnet dein Tarkov Screen dann auch der erste war, der ohne auskommen musste), danach habe ich noch weiter hier beobachtet und meine Schlussfolgerungen gezogen. 
Ich denke, es ist gut, dass ich es angekündigt habe, da es ja durchaus eine gewisse Diskussion losgetreten hat mit viel mehr Beitragen als jeder jemals her gepostete Screenshot-Post... in der Hoffnung, dass die Leute vielleicht auch ein wenig drüber nachdenken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2021)

Wollen wir jetzt wirklich darüber diskutieren welche Shots von wem hässlicher sind?!

Likes werden doch aus sehr subjektiven Gründen gegeben:
- grundlegendes Interesse am Spiel
- interessant wirkender Grafikstil
- atmosphärische Moment-Aufnahmen
- Detailgrad
- Art Design
usw.

Aber all das unter dem Aspekt des persönlichen (?) Geschmacks. Ich z. B. like nichts mit Fantasy-Setting, weil ich einfach keine Schwäche dafür hab. Ebenso Japan-Games wo gefühlt alle Riesige-Kulleraugen-Figuren gleich aussehen... ^^


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:
			
		

> Du gibst ja auch sonst kaum Likes für Screens.



ich wusste nicht, dass das sooo wichtig ist. und irgendwie glaube ich auch nicht, dass es das ist. ich schau hier unregelmäßig rein und dann vergeb ich mal nach lust und laune ein like. zack. feddich. 



> Dahingehend, deine Call of the Sea Shots sind an Langweiligkeit und Hässlichkeit kaum zu übertreffen, du hast von mir trotzdem einen Like für die Mühe bekommen.
> Das ist dann eben der Unterschied.


das war keine mühe. kannst dein like also wieder zurücknehmen. xD


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Bonkic
> 
> Dahingehend, deine Call of the Sea Shots sind an Langweiligkeit und Hässlichkeit kaum zu übertreffen, du hast von mir trotzdem einen Like für die Mühe bekommen.
> Das ist dann eben der Unterschied.


Für die "Mühe"?

Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch.

Jetzt mal überspitzt gedacht: 
Wie soll sich jemand verbessern, wenn er/sie so oder so gelobt wird?
Ein Like soll eine Art Auszeichnung oder Zustimmung sein.
Aber ein Like weil man Bilder verlinkt?

Ich selber habe hier viele Bilder gepostet und auch einige. welche keine Likes gebracht haben.
So what?

Ich hab mir jetzt mal kurz Deine "Statistik" in diesem Thread durchgeschaut:
Sehr viel (!) Skyrim: Da gabs ein paar nette Bilder, aber Killcams kommen als Standbild bei mir halt irgendwie nicht so an. Plus Manga... was mich überhaupt nicht anspricht. Aber das ist nur mein Geschmack.
Beim nächsten Game triffts mich vielleicht


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wollen wir jetzt wirklich darüber diskutieren welche Shots von wem hässlicher sind?![...]


Natürlich! Eindeutig deine und die von Bonkic! 



Aber davon ab: wir hatten jetzt alle unseren Spass und sollten die Offtopic-Diskussion gern in einem anderen Thread austragen und den hier "sauber" halten: Fotos! Screenshots! Goddamn it!


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich! Eindeutig deine und die von Bonkic!
> 
> 
> 
> Aber davon ab: wir hatten jetzt alle unseren Spass und sollten die Offtopic-Diskussion gern in einem anderen Thread austragen und den hier "sauber" halten: Fotos! Screenshots! Goddamn it!


Und dafür gleich noch ein Like


----------



## Zybba (15. März 2021)

*Curse of the dead Gods*
Cooles Gameplay, Setting und Art Design.
Leider kann ich während der fordernden Kämpfe keine Screenshots machen, daher bietet nur die Umgebung Variation.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. März 2021)

Was gehtn hier ab^^ Ich like wenn mir ein screen gefällt, vorzugsweise mehrere. Wenns mir nicht gefällt klick ich halt nicht, aber oft denk ich auch einfach nur nicht dran. 
Skyrim gefiel mir optisch nie so richtig, vor allem im Vergleich zu Oblivion fand ich es zu grau und trostlos. Fallout 4 übrigens genauso. Und nein, so Gothik-Tussis brauch ich da auch nicht, ich würde Gebäude oder Landschaften vorziehen. Kollege hier ausm Forum hatte mal nen tollen Skyrim-Shot geteilt, bei so einem würde es sogar ein like mit Herz geben. Allgemein isses mir wurscht ob jemand was liked oder nicht. Ich wäre jedenfalls nie eingeschnappt wenns keiner tut, ist ja kein Wettbewerb hier.
Achja, hier übrigens der besagte Skyrim-Shot des Kollegen mit Like-Garantie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (16. März 2021)

Oh man... Geschmacksdiskussionen... Immer ein Garant für einen ruhigen und sachlichen Diskurs.

Ich glaube dass verschiedene Leute aus verschiedenen Gründen ein Like dalassen oder nicht.. insofern empfinde ich die gesamte Diskussion als wenig ergiebig, es ist kein Wettbewerb weil es einfach keine Regeln gibt wer wann aus welchen Gründen ein Like da lässt.

Hab einfach mal dem Zybba ein Like für "Curse of the Dead Gods" dagelassen.

Er sah so bedürftig aus und Podcast-Schickeria hält zusammen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2021)

Also ich poste Screenshots hier weils mir Spaß macht, nicht wegen likes. Klar ist es schön wenn man Likes bekommt, aber wichtig ist mir das jetzt nicht um ehrlich zu sein. Wenn mir was gut gefällt oder ich selber Meinung bin gibts hslt mal nen Like, das hat aber perse nix damit zu tun dass es User XYZ gepostet hat sondern am Inhalt


----------



## Neawoulf (17. März 2021)

*The Light Remake*

Noch ein kleines Indiespiel, das ich mir spontan gegönnt habe (irgendwas um 3 Euro)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Light Remake ist ein kleines 1st Person Erkundungsspiel von einem russischen Entwickler namens Носков Сергей (Sergej Noskow lt. DeepL Übersetzer), der vor einigen Jahren auch das Spiel 35MM gemacht hat. Es gibt keine Kämpfe und (bisher) keine Survival- oder Horrorelemente, aber dafür eine unglaublich dichte Atmosphäre, die mich (wie auch schon 35MM) stark an die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Reihe erinnert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Es ist so dunkel hier und der Strom ist ausgefallen. Ob da wohl noch Benzin im Tank des Generators ist? Besser ich nehme mal mein Feuerzeug und schaue nach."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Beleuchtung und die einfachen aber gut ausgewählten Texturen (kein komplexes Physically Based Rendering mit mehreren Textur- und Shaderlayern oder ähnliches) sorgen für die passende Atmosphäre. Wirklich beeindruckend finde ich aber die extrem atmosphärische Soundkulisse. Das kann so mancher aktuelle Triple-A Titel nicht viel besser.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann nicht genau sagen warum, aber irgendwie habe ich eine Schwäche für diese Sowjet-Ästhetik bei Gebäuden (Brutalismus) oder auch Fahrzeugen. Dieser Bus (wahrscheinlich ein PAZ 3205 oder 3206) ist keine Ausnahme. Sicher keine Schönheit, aber das Ding hat definitiv Charakter, auch wenn die Hinterachse möglicherweise nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung sein könnte. Die offene Motorhaube war früher bei diesen Modellen üblich, da der Motor vorne war und so besser gekühlt werden konnte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal Hände waschen ... gibt's hier überhaupt Wasser?



Zum Thema Likes im Thread: Auch wenn ich das Thema eigentlich nicht nochmal ausbuddeln wollte: Ich kann euch versichern, dass ich meine Likes nicht nach Sympathie verteile (ich kenne auch niemanden hier aus dem Forum persönlich), sondern danach, ob mir die Bilder bzw. Spiele gefallen. Bei den Skyrim-Bildern war es tatsächlich so, dass ich die Charaktermodelle nicht mochte bzw. die meiner Meinung nach nicht in die raue, kalte Welt von Skyrim passten.

Und meine eigenen Bilder poste ich auch nicht für Likes, sondern in erster Linie, weiß ich erstens gerne viele Screenshots mache und es schade wäre, wenn die auf meiner Festplatte vergammeln und ich zweitens gerne Leute für das begeistere, was mich gerade begeistert ... häufig eben auch kleine Indiegames, wie in diesem Fall The Light Remake. Daher schreibe ich auch gerne mal längere Erfahrungsberichte (Reviews sind's ja eigentlich keine, da sehr subjektiv) im "Was spielt ihr gerade"-Thread.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. März 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *The Light Remake*


Hätte mich schon etwas angemacht, aber hab gehört man bewegt sich mehr oder weniger nur in einem Gebäude herum, Wird wohl recht kurz sein dann.


----------



## Zybba (17. März 2021)

Coole Optik!


----------



## Neawoulf (18. März 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hätte mich schon etwas angemacht, aber hab gehört man bewegt sich mehr oder weniger nur in einem Gebäude herum, Wird wohl recht kurz sein dann.



Durch bin ich noch nicht (hab gestern knapp über ne Stunde gespielt), aber für ca. 3 Euro fände ich es auch nicht schlimm, wenn das Spiel nach 2 Stunden vorbei wäre. Manchmal mag ich diese Häppchenspiele, die mich für einen, maximal zwei Abende beschäftigen, sogar ganz gerne, eben weil sie kurz sind.


----------



## golani79 (21. März 2021)

Paar Screenshots aus Valheim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemeinsam mit nem Kumpel gebaut - wobei sich während der Bauphase einige Umbauarbeiten, zwecks neuer Erkenntnissen ergeben haben. Es ist zwar noch nicht alles fertig, aber es wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fährt sich schon angenehmer, als ein billiges Floß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trolljagd erfolgreich abgeschlossen - ab gehts wieder an die frische Luft .. hier stinkts!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel sieht einfach toll aus


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2021)

*Mundaun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Eine verbrannte Scheune... damit fängts an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kopfloses vorgehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachts über dem Nebelmeer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielzeugseilbahnen soll man folgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


A revair


----------



## Neawoulf (27. März 2021)

*Paradise Lost*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Suche nach jemandem entdeckt ein Teenager tief unter dem Schnee einen alten Nazibunker. Die Anlage stellt sich als weit größer heraus, als es zuerst den Anschein macht. Die alten Stromlinien-Lokomotiven sind auch immer wieder ein Hingucker.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar einen eigenen Bahnhof gibt es dort unten, auch wenn der schon bessere Tage gesehen hat. Wirkliche Rätsel gibt es keine, aber ab und zu muss man z. B. einen Hebel umlegen oder einen Schlüssel oder ein Dokument (das Symbol unten links) finden. Nichts Herausforderndes, aber man ist beschäftigt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Setting ist in einem alternativen WW2 Nachkriegsszenario angesiedelt und erinnert an eine Mischung aus Bioshock und Wolfenstein, auch wenn es (bisher?) keine Kämpfe oder ähnliches gibt. Was wirklich passiert ist zeigt sich vermutlich im Laufe der Story, ganz durch bin ich allerdings selbst noch nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafisch ist das Spiel größtenteils recht schön, allerdings nicht auf konstantem Niveau. Einige Orte sehen richtig gut aus, an anderen Stellen findet man aber auch die eine oder andere niedrig aufgelöst Textur. Aber da das Spiel zum Release keine 10 Euro gekostet hat, ist das völlig in Ordnung. Für einen Indie-Titel sieht das schon echt gut aus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unterirdische Fabrikanlagen scheinen die Nazis auch gehabt zu haben. Was da wohl hergestellt wurde? Auf jeden Fall scheint die Anlage auch nicht mehr in allerbestem Zustand zu sein.

Mehr Bilder poste ich aus Spoilergründen mal nicht.


----------



## Batze (27. März 2021)

Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2021)

Star Wars: Fallen Order




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/m1e4nIJ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Eine coole Crew





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/r3QeRu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


und eine coole Aussicht 





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/DaxwhBu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Stimmige Grafik, hat das Game





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/WrXyeBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Bissl Uncharted ist mit dabei





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/JVeTwt1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Arbeitende Trooper soll man nicht stören.

Per Imgur, da die Bilder als direkter Screenshots fürs Forum komischerweise zu gross sind (4,4mb)?!


----------



## Neawoulf (3. April 2021)

*Spiritfarer*

Auch wenn es hier um den Tod bzw. die letzte Reise geht und es einige traurige Momente im Spiel gibt, ist das Spiel trotzdem irgendwie wie Balsam für die Seele.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man reist mit einem Schiff umher, erkundet Inseln, sammelt verlorene Seelen auf, füttert Schafe (ein Feature, das jedes Spiel haben sollte) und ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... gönnt sich ab und zu auch mal ein wenig Zeit für sich, indem man z. B. angelt. Um das Wohl der Mitreisenden muss man sich aber auch regelmäßig kümmern, man pflanzt Obst und Gemüse an, kocht, rüstet das Schiff auf, sammelt Resourcen , verteilt Umarmungen usw.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und man verbringt viel Zeit mit den Mitreisenden, die alle ihre eigene Geschichte haben. Einige Mitreisende hab ich dabei sehr ins Herz geschlossen, andere weniger.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anfangs ist das Schiff klein und man hat nur ein paar Gebäude zur Auswahl. Während des Spiels vergrößert man den Rumpf und kriegt Zugriff auf immer mehr Gebäude mit neuen Eigenschaften. Auch nach über 30 Stunden gibt es noch Neues, langweilig wird Spiritfarer nie.

Nach knapp 38 Stunden war es dann aber leider doch vorbei. Jede Reise endet irgendwann.


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2021)

Ein Titel, der schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste steht


----------



## Neawoulf (3. April 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ein Titel, der schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste steht


Ich hab auch lange gezögert, da ich kein großer Fan von Aufbauspielen bzw. den Spielmechaniken dahinter bin. Der Kauf hat sich dann aber doch 100%ig gelohnt. Ein sehr entspanntes/entspannendes Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. April 2021)

*Control*

Erstmal nur drei Bilder, ich poste aber sicher noch mehr (F12 glüht in dem Spiel):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ein Großteil der Leveldesigns bisher (ca. 5 Stunden) recht typische Industrie- und Bürobereiche darstellen und auch von der Komplexität keine neuen Maßstäbe setzen (in der Hinsicht sind für mich immer noch die Arkane Studios mit Dishonored 1 & 2, Prey und früher Looking Glass Studios mit Thief 1 & 2, System Shock 1 & 2 und Ultima Underworld 1 & 2 das Maß aller Dinge) gehören die Lichteffekte wohl zu den besten, die ich bisher in einem Spiel gesehen habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank Raytracing sieht das Spiel gut aus und dank Deep Learning Supersampling ist das Bild nicht nur scharf, sondern in den meisten Fällen auch mit meiner "alten" RTX 2080 in 1440p bei maximalen Einstellungen ruckelfrei. Nur an ganz wenigen Stellen hatte ich bisher leichte Frameeinbrüche, spielbar bleibt das Ganze aber trotzdem immer. Dieser Raum gehörte grafisch für mich bisher zu meinen Favoriten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darum hab ich auch gleich zwei Bilder (eigentlich sogar noch deutlich mehr) gemacht. Man kann die Hitze des Ofens am Ende des Raumes förmlich spüren (vor allem wenn man in der Nähe der Luftauslässe des PC-Gehäuses sitzt).


----------



## Frullo (12. April 2021)

Elite Dangerous: Wie gross eine Sidewinder (Startschiff, wenn man das Spiel neu beginnt) eigentlich tatsächlich ist, wird einem erst bewusst, wenn man drauf steht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. April 2021)

*Vampyr*

Rein zahlenmäßig betrachtet (Polygonzahl, Texturauflösung usw.) grafisch kein Meisterwerk, aber stilistisch sehr atmosphärisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


London 1918: Der große Krieg ist vorbei, aber die spanische Grippe tobt noch immer. In all dem Chaos wachen wir als Arzt in einem Haufen von Leichen auf, durstig nach Blut. Plötzlich geht die Sonne auf ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... aber die folgende Nacht ist nicht fern. Generell stehe ich ja auch die Atmosphäre im viktorianischen London. Vampyr spielt etwas später, aber die Architektur versprüht noch beinahe den selben, düsteren Charme. Perfekt für ein Vampir-Abenteuer.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nächtlichen Straßen sind nicht ungefährlich. Neben einem mordenden Biest, das in der Stadt umherzieht, sind auch Vampirjäger unterwegs.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Unreal Engine sei Dank sind die Lichteffekte grafisch wohl das Highlight des Spiels. Auch die Umgebung ist toll gemacht, aus der Nähe mangelt es allerdings an Details und die Gesichter passen stilistisch auch nicht ganz zum Look des Spiels. Stört mich aber nicht großartig. Mir gefällt's bisher ziemlich gut.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2021)

HALO: CE Aniversery 
Bin per Zufall auf TAB gekommen und da schaltet das Game anscheinend zwischen "Original" und "Remasterd" um (inkl Sound). Auch wenn die neue Version nicht wahnsinnig  toll ausschaut, die Urversion würde ich wohl nicht mehr durchspielen.




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/3GI4M2O

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/yBN0KmX

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Aussen macht die Vegetation schon was her





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/D8O5lir

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/jCmebAe

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Auch innen hat sich einiges getan.


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2021)

Wie gefällts dir bisher?
Jan vom Dicsord war eher nicht so begeistert. Er ist an vielen Gegner einfach vorbeigerannt. ^^


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie gefällts dir bisher?
> Jan vom Dicsord war eher nicht so begeistert. Er ist an vielen Gegner einfach vorbeigerannt. ^^


Kann man evtl machen.
Aber das ist nicht meine Art zu spielen.
Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die ganze Lore/Geschichte mal ein wenig zu erlernen.
Gehört ja irgendwie zum Allgemeinwissen.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2021)

*BeamNG.drive*

Wenn man aus den richtigen Winkeln und mit der richtigen Lichtstimmung "fotografiert", dann sieht auch ein grafisch eher durchschnittliches Spiel ziemlich gut aus. BeamNG.drive ist genau so ein Fall. Die hässlichen Bilder hab ich mal weggelassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist, was Fahrdynamik angeht, keine Hardcoresimulation, aber definitiv auch kein Arcadespiel. Begonnen hat das Projekt als Softbody-Physik-/Crashsimulation (kein anderes Rennspiel hat so eine tolle Crashphysik), aber im Laufe der Zeit ist auch die eigentliche Fahrphysik besser geworden. Auch die Simulation verschiedener Getriebetypen (z. B. Wandlerautomatik) ist ziemlich gelungen und gibt es in der Form in kaum einem anderen Spiel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafisch und vor allem die Performance sind leider nur unterer Durchschnitt. Gerade Sachen, wie z. B. KI-Verkehr fressen aus irgend einem Grund so viel Leistung, dass mein Ryzen 3600X damit teilweise überfordert ist und es Freezes und Slowdowns gibt. Ob da noch Optimierungen kommen, muss sich zeigen. Trotz allem ist das Spiel aber eine sehr spaßige Fahrzeug-Sandbox mit Modsupport, auch wenn ich den KI-Verkehr erstmal limitieren werde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben verschiedenen Straßen-, Renn- und Offroadwagen gibt es auch große Trucks oder Busse zu fahren. Lizensierte Fahrzeuge gibt es allerdings offiziell bisher keine. Wer möchte, kann neben vorkonfigurierten Fahrzeugen auch so ziemlich jedes Teil an einem Fahrzeug austauschen, Getriebe, Bremsen, Motor, Fahrwerk ... das Tuningsystem hier stellt zumindest funktionell die meisten anderen Rennspiele in den Schatten. Eine allzu große Auswahl an Felgen, Bodykits, Spoilern usw. gibt es allerdings nicht (oder ich habe noch nicht genau genug nachgeschaut).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben einigen Physikspielplätzen, die teilweise grafisch erstaunlich simpel gehalten sind, gibt es inzwischen auch einige größere Maps in den USA oder Italien, wo man fast schon Open World mäßig herumcruisen und jeden Winkel der Karte erkunden kann. Im Sportwagen bleibt man lieber auf der Straße, im Offroad-Buggy kann man sich auch mal abseits davon bewegen.

Alles in allem eine spaßige Sandbox mit meiner Ansicht nach katastrophaler Performance für die Grafik, die geboten wird. Mag sein, dass das teilweise mit der komplexen Softbody-Physik zusammenhängt, aber das allein kann es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sein. Ich hoffe, da kommen noch ein paar Optimierungen und auch VR-Support würde ich mir in Zukunft wünschen.

------------------------------------------------

*edit* Auf die Halo-Reihe hätte ich auch mal Bock. Nie gespielt, aber viel Gutes drüber gehört. Evtl. kommt das mal dran, wenn ich die Mass Effect Trilogie durchgespielt habe (was nicht passiert bevor ich nicht Vampyr, Greedfall und A Plaque Tale: Innocence durchgespielt habe ... zocken ist so ein anstrengendes Hobby!).


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2021)

*HALO 2*
Auch aus diesem Teil ein paar Vergleichsbilder:
Beleuchtung, Effekte wurden um einiges stärker verbessert als bei HALO CE




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/UkTMJmR

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 



__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/bfgLQDZ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Texturen natürlich merklich verbessert... aber manchmal auch verändert (Siehe Panzer)




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/dHG1KbO

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 



__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/afvJ3cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Auch in diesem Teil ist vor allem die Vegetation enorm verbessert worden.
Hier ein Paradebeispiel, auch wenn es sich nur um eine Art Schlucht handelt, sticht der Unterschied extrem ins Auge




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/ob2k3ia

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/NiZRS3D

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und, dass man in der Urversion unter Wasser war... da brauchte man viel Fantasie




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/xIwqAvr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/n1mUt5l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Mai 2021)

*Greedfall *und *A Plague Tale: Innocence


Greedfall*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stadt wirkt düster, aber sehr beeindruckend. An vielen Orten unten in den Gassen des Hafenviertels hat man eine tolle Aussicht nach oben auf die beeindruckenden Gebäude weiter oben in der Stadt. Das Hafenviertel selbst ist allerdings alles andere als gemütlich. Neben frustrierten, kranken und armen Bürgern treiben hier auch Banditen ihr Unwesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Grafikbombe ist Greedfall zwar nicht, aber der Stil und die Architektur im Stil des 17./18. Jahrhunderts  versprühen definitiv eine interessante Atmosphäre, die sich merklich von den üblichen Mittelalter RPGs unterscheidet.



*A Plague Tale: Innocence*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Technisch ist A Plague Tale: Innocence eindeutig moderner, aber auch hier versprüht die Spielwelt eine düstere Stimmung in einer von Krankheit geplagten Welt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemeinsam mit ihrem kleinen Bruder Hugo muss Amicia vor der Inquisition in Frankreich fliehen. Dabei geraten die beiden immer wieder in gefährliche Situationen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach langem Marsch ist am Abend ein Teilziel erreicht. Aber was brennt denn da?


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2021)

Cold Fear (2005)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2021)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition

Mal ein paar Impressionen aus Teil 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und aus Teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2021)

*INMOST*

Hab spontan mal wieder ein kleines Indiegame dazwischen geschoben, das ich schon seit einigen Monaten auf der Steamliste hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Story schreib ich mal nicht viel, aber nur so viel: Es ist mystisch, gruselig, spannend und vor allem extrem atmosphärisch durch die tolle Farbgebung. Die Pixelart-Optik stört mich da gar nicht, im Gegenteil: Ähnlich, wie z. B. in The Last Door Season 1 und 2 (beide gehören inzwischen zu meinen All Time Favourites im Horrorbereich) sorgt die minimalistische Grafik bei mir dafür, dass die Fantasie sich vieles zusätzlich ausmalt, ähnlich wie bei einem Buch, das andeutet, aber nicht alles haargenau beschreibt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gameplay besteht aus einer Mischung aus Erkundung, Puzzles, gelegentlichen Actioneinlagen und Storyabschnitten. Alles in allem eine gute, abwechslungsreiche Mischung. Besonders schwer ist das Spiel allerdings nicht. Man fokussiert sich schon sehr auf die Geschichte und die Atmosphäre. Wer ein 2d Souls Like a la Blasphemous (übrigens von den Entwicklern von The Last Door) sucht, wird hier nicht fündig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders lang soll das Spiel nicht sein, aber ehrlich gesagt: Muss es auch nicht. Gerade storylastige Spiele profitieren meiner Meinung nach selten davon, dass alles vollgestopft ist mit grindigen Nebenaufgaben, Sammelobjekten usw. Und da ich das Spiel ohnehin nur als Häppchen zwischen A Plague Tale: Innocence und Greedfall spiele, kommt mir die Kürze auch sehr entgegen.

Fazit: Ein tolles Beispiel, warum ich kleine Indiegames liebe! Kein Meisterwerk, aber unter'm Strich ein tolles kleines Spiel mit viel Atmosphäre.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Mai 2021)

Mass Effect 2 nähert sich langsam einer wichtigen Mission und das Team ist so gut wie komplett und loyal, daher noch ein paar Impressionen aus diesem Teil der Legendary Edition.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (26. Mai 2021)

Elite: Odyssey
Trotz "Alpha-Status" ein wenig rumgeflogen.
Es gibt schöne Ecken im Universum, aber leider zu viele Baustellen 




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/q83YGat

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/p7EULNz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/lL18NNN

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/VFxxogC

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2021)

*Maneater*

And so it begins




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/OWuVNRO

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



In solchen Grotten kann man seine Evolution vorantreiben




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/EkBgBhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es gibt einiges zu Entdecken




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/2npC3RC

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/DZFe6ZJ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Inzwischen erwachsen mit resistenterer Haut und schärferen Zähnen.
GRRRRRR




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/zG7IRH6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Maneater*


Wie gefällts dir bisher?


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie gefällts dir bisher?


Gut


----------



## MrFob (30. Mai 2021)

Hab endlich mal meine ganzen bisherigen MELE Screenshots in ein ingur Album hochgeladen. Sind schon recht viele. Vor allem die neu gemachte Raumschlacht in ME1 hab ich im Nachhinein doch recht ausgiebig dokumentiert. 





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/4TWYXjj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2021)

*Lacuna*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außenminister Banny vom Bergbauplaneten Drovia besucht "unseren" Planeten Ghara. Ziel des Besuches ist die wirtschaftliche und politische Unabhängigkeit Drovias.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz darauf geschieht ein Mord. Als CDI-Agent Neil Conrad ist es die Aufgabe des Spielers diesen Mord und dessen Hintergründe aufzuklären. Doch die Sache ist nicht so einfach, wie es zuerst scheint. Wäre vermutlich auch langweilig gewesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einem anstrengenden ersten Arbeitstag bzw. -nacht geht es mit der Bahn nach Hause, evtl. gepaart mit einem kurzen Besuch bei der Exfrau und der Tochter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während der Ermittlungen untersucht man verschiedene Orte in der Stadt und sammelt Daten und Aussagen. Sämtliche gesammelten Informationen werden im Cell(phone) gespeichert und sind praktisch jederzeit einsehbar. Das ist auch nötig, denn um den Fall zu lösen muss man immer wieder anhand aller zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen entscheiden, was Tatsache ist, wer lügt, wer schuldig ist usw.. Potenziell wichtige Daten werden zwar farblich markiert, aber was man aus diesen Daten entnimmt bleibt immer noch dem Spieler überlassen. Man kann es also auch ziemlich versauen, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Screenshots von wichtigen Dokumenten zu machen lohnt sich daher auf jeden Fall, damit man auch während der Dialoge darauf zugreifen kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spielwelt von Lacuna erinnert mich mit ihren politischen und wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhängen ein wenig an The Expanse, auch das Noir Feeling des Spiels trägt dazu bei. Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes kleines Indie-Spiel (übrigens von deutschen Entwicklern, soweit ich weiß) für Leute, die auf Retroadventures, Science Fiction, Film Noir und Krimis stehen.


----------



## Zybba (3. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Lacuna*


Erinnert mich optisch an Disjunction.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Erinnert mich optisch an Disjunction.


Die Umgebung schon ein wenig, die Perspektive ist allerdings ne andere. Lacuna ist ein Sidescroller mit direktem Blick von der Seite. Aber der Stil der Gebäude im Hintergrund ist definitiv ähnlich.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2021)

*Backbone *(storylastiges Adventure mit Noir Crime Setting)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Backbone kombiniert klassische Pixelart-Optik mit modernen Licht- und Reflexionseffekten. Alles in allem wirkt das Spiel dadurch einerseits Retro, aber gleichzeitig auch nicht wirklich veraltet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Zwischensequenzen werden teilweise mit handgezeichneten, comicartigen Szenen erzählt. Waschbärprivatdetektiv Howard Lotor lässt sich von seinem taxifahrenden Kollegen Anatoli durch die Stadt Vancouver kutschieren. Eine deutsche Übersetzung gibt es bisher zwar nicht, soll angeblich aber im Laufe des Sommers noch nachgereicht werden (ebenso einige weitere Sprachen).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafik ist niedlich, aber die Story recht düster. Erzählerisch und vom Rätseldesign her kann es meiner Meinung nach aber nicht ganz mit Lacuna mithalten, das ich vorher gespielt habe. Beide Spiele sind an sich zwar sehr linear, aber dennoch lässt Lacuna  deutlich mehr Eigeninitiative zu. Trotzdem ist die Geschichte (bin bei ca. 50 bisher recht spannend.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben dem Hauptfall gibt es auch einige optionale Dialoge, die einen spielerisch zwar nicht wirklich weiterbringen, aber ein wenig Nebenhandlung zum Spiel beitragen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gelegentlich gibt es auch kleine Schleich-Abschnitte, wo man sich z. B. unbemerkt an Personen vorbeischleichen muss, indem man sich hinter Möbeln versteckt oder für Ablenkung sorgt. Wirklich anspruchsvoll sind diese Abschnitte aber nicht. Allgemein steht das Storytelling sehr im Vordergrund, worunter das Gameplay ein wenig leidet. Aber insgesamt trotzdem bisher ein schönes kleines Adventure, wenn auch bei einer Länge von angeblich ca. 5 Stunden (bin aktuell bei ca. 3 Stunden) mit 22 Euro nicht ganz billig.


----------



## McDrake (10. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber insgesamt trotzdem bisher ein schönes kleines Adventure, wenn auch bei einer Länge von angeblich ca. 5 Stunden (bin aktuell bei ca. 3 Stunden) mit 22 Euro nicht ganz billig.


Oder im Gamepass mit dabei


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oder im Gamepass mit dabei


Wusste ich gar nicht. In dem Fall kann man ja prima mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Backbone*


Optisch richtig cool!
Was für mich aus deinem Text nicht so ganz klar geworden ist... Um was für ein Spiel handelt es sich denn primär?
Point and Click Adventure? Graphic Novel?


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Optisch richtig cool!
> Was für mich aus deinem Text nicht so ganz klar geworden ist... Um was für ein Spiel handelt es sich denn primär?
> Point and Click Adventure? Graphic Novel?


Adventure passt schon, auch wenn es kein klassisches Point & Click Interface gibt. Man spielt entweder mit Maus/Tastatur oder Controller.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2021)

Es haben sich mal wieder reichlich Screenshots angesammelt, auch weil ich aktuell zwischen relativ vielen Spielen hin und her switche (ich weiß, sollte man eigentlich nicht tun):


*Tell me Why*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Landschaften sind einfach nur unglaublich schön! Episode 1 hat mir auch gut gefallen, bin gespannt, wie die Story weiter geht.



*ШХД: ЗИМА / IT'S WINTER*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein kleiner Walking Simulator, in dem eine typisch russische Plattenbausiedlung im Winter erkundet wird, der eigentlich viel zu viel Geld gekostet hat (ca. 10 Euro). Ob dieses Bild etwas mit der merkwürdigen Musik zutun hat, die ich in letzter Zeit im Was hört ihr gerade Thread gepostet habe?



*Halo Reach*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit fetten Raumschiffen kriegt man meine Aufmerksamkeit immer. Das Spiel war interessant was Story, Lore und Inszenierung angeht. Gameplay und Leveldesign fand ich nicht so toll (aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht), aber das nehme ich in Kauf. Ich will die Story erleben und Halo 1 bzw. die komplette Trilogie steht in den Startlöchern.



*Need for Speed Heat*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein erstes Need for Speed seit vielen Jahren. Spielt sich deutlich besser, als ich befürchtet hatte und sieht, vom furchtbaren Post Processing mal abgesehen, auch ziemlich gut aus. Trotzdem hat das Spiel ein paar Eigenschaften, wo ich mich frage, warum ein so großes Entwicklerstudio nicht drüber nachdenkt. Die Musik ist echt Geschmackssache, lässt sich zwar abschalten, aber im Gegensatz z. B. Forza Horizon gibt es keine unterschiedlichen Radiosender. Auch das HUD lässt sich nicht wirklich konfigurieren. Ich würde echt gerne die Fahrernamen über den Fahrzeugen abschalten, geht aber leider nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein aktuelles Vehikel. Da ich die übertriebenen Bodykits nicht besonders mag, ist die Optik sehr seriennah. Die Spiegel sind's nicht, hab ich aber wieder durch die Originale ersetzt. Solche Spiegel kann man an nen Lambo schrauben, aber dem Mazda RX-7 stehen die einfach nicht. Andere Räder kommen vermutlich aber noch drauf, die sind hier auch Serie. Was mich enttäuscht: Für ein Spiel, das so viel Fokus auf Tuning legt, ist es schon ein wenig schade, dass sich kein 3- oder 4-Scheiben Wankel verbauen lässt. Aber ami-typisch lässt sich natürlich ein dicker V8 unter die Haube quetschen, was ich aber sicher nicht machen werde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2021)

*Blacksad: Under the Skin*

Es gibt mit Sicherheit viel schönere und technisch zeitgemäßere Grafiknovellen, dennoch kann *Blacksad* seine Schwächen mit Stil, guter Kameraführung und ausdrucksstarker Figuren-Mimik zum Großteil wett machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstmord am Galgen? Der Katzendetektiv hegt große Zweifel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitten in der Raucherpause von einem Untergrund-Kredithai gestört - mag unser Trechcoat-Kater gar nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Poker-Runde mit kriminellem Abschaum... Die unschöne Seite verdeckter Ermittlungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befragung einer wichtigen Zeugin... Blacksad versucht es auf die charmante Art.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Informationsaustausch zwischen Police Commissioner und Private Detective - die gleichzeitig alte Freunde sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Fall der selbst der besten Spürnase den Schlaf raubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ganz tolles Feature: Der Spielfortschritt wird von Spielbeginn bis zum jüngsten Speicherpunkt in vorlagengerechter Comic-Art zum Nachlesen festgehalten. Daran könnten sich andere Interaktive Filme gerne ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Juli 2021)

der Typ sieht aus wie der Halbruder von Batman und Cat-Woman vom Gesicht her  ist ne Katze pardon Kater, aber sieht von der Mimik/Blick aus wie Batman

bei Bild 3 pokert der Kater gegen den "Walross-Mann" (Dr. Evazans Kumpel aus der Cantina) und Bossk


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bei Bild 3 pokert der Kater gegen den "Walross-Mann" (Dr. Evazans Kumpel aus der Cantina) und Bossk


Ponda Baba


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2021)

*Tell me Why*

Bin ich der Einzige, dem dieser Raum vom Grundaufbau her extrem bekannt vorkommt? Die Glastür rechts, das Fenster vorne, der Kamin rechts daneben in der Ecke, die Küche links vom Raum abgetrennt, die Couch mit dem Tisch davor ... ich frage mich, ob das ein Easteregg sein soll oder ob das einfach nur Zufall ist, da viele Häuser so aufgebaut sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dieses hier (Poster an der Wand) dagegen ist ganz offensichtlich ein Easteregg. Ich frage mich, ob die Spiele im gleichen Universum spielen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2021)

Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2021)

*Detroit: Become Human*

Aktuell die grafiktechnisch zweifellos absolute Messlatte heutiger Interaktiver Filme bzw. Graphic Novels. Allein die Ingame-Mimik ist genreübergreifende Referenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belebte Einkaufsgasse in Detroit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lance Henriksen himself. Format-Schauspieler aus unzähligen Hollywood-Filmen die jeder Cineast kennen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Android Markus. Man beachte den unglaublichen Detailgrad (Augenbrauen, Bartstoppeln, Gesichtsporen, Pigmentflecke...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestatten: Android Kara. Falls euch der Name bekannt vorkommt: Genau, mit ihr gab es lange vor dem Detroit-Release eine gleichnamige Tech-Demo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer, arg misshandelter Haushaltsandroid.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein (!) Android, aber der schlichte Beweis: Menschen sind Arschlöcher. Und robophob noch dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kara und ihr Schützling auf der Flucht. Die Kleine hat viel durchgemacht, was zu einer Verzweiflungstat ihrer  Androiden-Freundin führte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2021)

Noch mehr *Detroit: Become Human*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juli 2021)

*Chernobylite*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den ersten Blick erinnert Chernobylite recht stark an S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl, ist grafisch allerdings ein wenig moderner.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine richtige Open World hat Chernobylite nicht, aber die Spielwelt ist in mehrere verschiedene Zonen eingeteilt, die man entweder im Erkundungsmodus frei erkunden kann oder man erledigt im Storymodus verschiedene Missionen. Das das Spiel noch bis zum 28. Juli im Early Access ist, ist das Spiel zwar größtenteils vollständig, der Storyabschluss fehlt allerdings noch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In die Story hab ich bisher auch nur kurz reingeschnuppert, da ich das Spiel zum Release der Vollversion ohnehin nochmal neu starten möchte. Anders, als in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. hat man in Chernobylite auch eine Basis, die man im Laufe des Spiels aufrüsten kann und von der aus man seine Missionen planen kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafisch ist das Spiel wirklich schön gemacht (mit ein paar Schwächen bei der Charakterdarstellung), auch die Sounduntermalung passt 100%ig. Das Deep Learning Supersampling funktioniert ebenfalls sehr gut. Ich weiß nicht, in welcher Auflösung das Spiel gerendert wird, aber in 1440p sieht alles sehr detailliert und scharf aus, auch in Bewegung. Lediglich bei Blättern von Bäumen sind ab und zu Artefakte erkennbar.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Aufbau der Spielwelt ist allerdings nicht besonders nah an der Realität bzw. die Entfernungen der Orte zueinander stimmt nicht. Hier sieht man das Spielgebiet durch ein Fenster in der Basis. Die Stadt Pripyat, das Kraftwerk und die Duga (Woodpecker) Radarempfangsanlage sind in der Realität deutlich weiter voneinander entfernt.

Hab bisher, wie gesagt, nur in den Storymodus und ein paar der Karten im Erkundungsmodus reingeschnuppert und ein paar Bilder gemacht. Bin gespannt, wie das fertige Spiel wird. Ein S.T.A.L.K.E.R. und Metro Ersatz ist es wahrscheinlich nicht, aber trotzdem macht das Spiel bisher einen interessanten Eindruck.


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2021)

*The Outer Worlds*




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/ggAUVUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Mal unwirtlicher Steinbrocken..





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/GOQCEZa

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


mal mit Flora und Fauna





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/Oxu20j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Westerncity-Atmosphäre





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/B64ySl3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


oder bisschen luxuriöser





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/D2yAegP

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Schwein muss man haben... in diesem Fall: Zystenschwein





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/uj57oOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Hübsch eingerichtet





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/Cvt3ocO

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Oder weniger schön.





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/kZwh3Yl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Juli 2021)

Days Gone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Days Gone


Hab schon viel von diesem Spiel gehört.
Ist es so Cool wie deine tollen Bilder?


----------



## MrFob (26. Juli 2021)

So, MELE ist durch. Gegen Mitte von ME1LE habe ich NVididas Alt+F1 screenshot Funktion fuer mich entdeckt und von da an ist das ganze immer weiter eskaliert. Am Ende von Teil 3 waren es dann ueber 1000 Shots geworden.  Hier ist der Link zur Galerie, falls sich jemand wirklich die volle Droehnung geben moecht :




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/ALS6Ho0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> ueber 1000 Shots


Von einem extrem ins andere!


----------



## Batze (26. Juli 2021)

Jetzt braucht er ne neue Tastatur.   Zumindest die Alt und F1 Tasten dürften ziemlich verschlissen sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2021)

F12 ist mein bester Freund!

Während mein "Hauptspiel" aktuell Metro: Last Light Redux ist, hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf ein bisschen Indie Horror und bei Chilla's Art findet man eigentlich immer was. Grafisch sind die Spiele meist simpel, sehen durch nen VHS Grafikfilter aber trotzdem sehr atmosphärisch aus. Und da die Spiele nur ca. 2 bis 3 Euro kosten, ist auch die kurze Spielzeit von etwas über einer Stunde zu verschmerzen. Ich mag die Spiele jedenfalls, mein Favorit bleibt allerdings 'Convenient Store', von dem ich im letzten Jahr schon Screenshots gepostet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus '*Inunaki Tunnel*'. Der Ort existiert wirklich in diesem Zustand und soll wohl verflucht sein. Auf z. B. auf Youtube gibt es einige Interessante Videos dazu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus '*Stigmatized Property*'. Hier spielt man ein Mädchen, das von einem alten Schulfreund eingeladen wird. An seinem Apartment angekommen passieren allerdings sehr merkwürdige Dinge, die aufgeklärt werden möchten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus '*Night Delivery*'. Man spielt einen Paketboten, der am späten Abend noch einige Pakete in einem Apartmentgebäude ausliefern soll. Die Leute sind unfreundlich und die Katze auch. Aber da ist noch etwas anderes...


----------



## Zybba (29. Juli 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> F12 ist mein bester Freund!


Wie wärs mit einem Programm für Auto Screenshots?
Habe ich in letzter Zeit für mich entdeckt, nutze Fraps.
Vorteil: Man hat nicht nur "gestellte" Shots und mehr Actionenszenen.
Nachtei: Man muss SEHR viel aussortieren! 

Bei Bedarf kann man ja noch zusätzlich manuell Bilder machen.


----------



## Chroom (29. Juli 2021)

Gerade mein Transmogset fürn Mage in WoW fertig bekommen


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juli 2021)

Wie schafft der es nur auf den Gaul zu steigen ohne sich selbst aufzuspiessen?


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2021)

Chroom schrieb:


> Gerade mein Transmogset fürn Mage in WoW fertig bekommen


Sieht nach allen möglichen aus, aber nicht ein (Mog) Set für Mage. Eher für den DK oder so.


----------



## Chroom (29. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Sieht nach allen möglichen aus, aber nicht ein (Mog) Set für Mage. Eher für den DK oder so.


Es ist mein Set (kein vorgegebenes) und nix DK od sonst was. Ist alles fürn Stoffie.


----------



## Zybba (29. Juli 2021)

Ich finds cool.


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich finds cool.


Ja sieht ja auch gut aus, aber eben nicht gerade das was man als Mage sonst so trägt, also finde ich. Sieht eben eher nach Platte aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. August 2021)

Mehr Chilla's Art Horrorspiele. Hab in den letzten 2 Wochen einen Großteil davon durchgespielt. Tolle Atmosphäre und jeweils mit 1 bis 2 Stunden genau die richtige Länge für einen Abend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus '*The Caregiver*': Im Dunkeln liegt das Haus, in dem der alte Mann gepflegt werden soll. Welche Geschichten mögen sich noch in diesen Wänden abgespielt haben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Niemand reagiert auf die Türklingel, die Familie des alten Mannes scheint nicht zuhause zu sein. Aber wir haben einen Job zutun, also gehen wir natürlich trotzdem rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist Nacht und es regnet. Was soll schon passieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der rote Fleck... was ist hier nur passiert? Und werden wir verhindern können, dass es wieder passiert? '*The Caregiver*' ist meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Spiele von Chilla's Art. Grafisch simpel, aber es versprüht einen angenehmen PS2 Touch, der an alte Silent Hill und Forbidden Siren Spiele erinnert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In '*Missing Children*' geht es, wie der Titel evtl. schon andeutet, um vermisste Kinder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab den Verdacht, dass die Entwickler hier in den Außenbereichen zumindest teilweise mit Photogrammetrie gearbeitet haben. Grafisch ist das Spiel natürlich kein Überflieger, aber die Atmosphäre ist, wie in den meisten Spielen von Chilla's Art, echt gut gemecht. Ich stehe auf diesen asiatischen Horrorkram. Wenig Blut und Jumpscares, dafür viel Folklore und Atmosphäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Bully Detective (vermutlich eine Art Sozialarbeiterin) unterstützen wir die Polizei bei diesem Fall und sammeln Anhaltspunkte an den Orten, wo die drei vermissten Kinder gewohnt haben. Die Eltern sind dabei nicht immer so kooperativ, wie man es erwarten würde.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2021)

sw fallen order




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (5. August 2021)

Schöne Pics.
Das Erste erinnert mich ab und zu wenn ich durch die Welt von SWtOR laufe. Da gibt es auch hier und da abgestürzte Sternenkreuzer. Sehen aber besser aus, auch wenn da die Grafik zig Jahre älter ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2021)

*The Dark Occult*

Ich finde das Spiel grafisch einfach unfassbar gut und bisher macht es auch ne Menge Spaß (knapp 1 1/2 Stunden gespielt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bereits im Intro begegnen mir diese finsteren Gestalten. Wer die sind und was sie wollen... ich habe keine Ahnung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ziel des Spiels scheint es zu sein ein paar Freunde zu finden, die in einem klassischen Geisterhaus verschwunden sind. Dieser Mann scheint einer diese Freunde zu sein. Aber was macht er da an der Wand?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedes alte Herrenhaus hat auch eine gut sortierte Bibliothek. Ob das hier bereits die Bibliothek ist, weiß ich nicht. Auf mich wirkt es eher wie ein großes Arbeitszimmer.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Licht-, Schatten- und Materialeffekte sind, Unreal Engine typisch, immer auf hohem Niveau. Gerade bei Horrorspielen zeigt die Engine meiner Meinung nach immer wieder, was sie kann. Die Performance könnte aber besser sein. An sich läuft das Spiel zwar flüssig, aber wenn man von einem Raum in den nächsten geht gibt es ab und zu kleine Laderuckler.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Esszimmer hängen auch schon die Spinnenweben von der Decke. Auch hier zeigt sich mal wieder die unglaublich tolle Beleuchtung und Atmosphäre in dem Spiel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube, ich bin hier nicht allein, und für Gäste scheint die Dame des Hauses nicht viel übrig zu haben.


----------



## MrFob (14. August 2021)

Hab den alten Klassiker "Baumkopf Holzfaust" direkt wieder in der Beta gefunden.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. August 2021)

*AC Vahalla




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Neawoulf (23. August 2021)

Ein paar gemischte Bilder aus verschiedenen Spielen, die ich in letzter Zeit gespielt habe:

*Chernobylite*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einzelne Details im Spiel wirken sehr detailgetreu, hier z. B. das Hotel (Bild 1) im Zentrum von Pripyat, das in der HBO Serie übrigens nicht ganz korrekt dargestellt wird, da zu nah am Bogengang des Kulturzentrums. In anderen Bereichen dagegen ist die Spielwelt leider weit von der Realität entfernt. Gebäude, die nicht existieren, völlig falsch platzierte Orte auf der Karte... irgendwie hatte ich mir generell mehr von dem Spiel erhofft. Es sieht toll aus, aber spielerisch holt es mich irgendwie nicht ab. Daher werde ich es wohl auch nicht durchspielen, trotz vieler schöner Details, wie z. B. dieser abgestürzte Mi-17 Hubschrauber (Bild 2), fast noch in flugfähigem Zustand 


*Metro: Last Light Redux*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: "_How much is the fish?_" Metro: Last Light Redux gefällt mir da deutlich besser, auch wenn das Setting ein wenig anders ist. Grafisch schön, spielerisch ein bisschen zu linear, das Speichersystem nervt manchmal und es gibt Bugs. Trotz allem macht mir das Spiel Spaß, auch wenn ich wegen eines KI- und Scriptbugs beinahe aufgeben musste.


*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha DC*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raus aus Chernobylite, rein in die wunderschöne Welt von S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha DC. Auch hier ist vieles nicht authentisch, aber die Spielwelt ist einfach viel interessanter und umfangreicher, als in Chernobylite. Grafisch ist es zwar angestaubt, aber sieht meiner Meinung nach immer noch gut aus für sein Alter. Durchspielen werde ich's wohl nicht nochmal, aber es ist schön mal wieder ein wenig durch die Spielwelt zu wandern und dem guten alten Sidorovic die verstrahlte Hand zu schütteln.


*The Dark Occult*/*The Conjuring House*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sollte meinen man gewöhnt sich irgendwann an den Horror, aber je länger ich das Spiel spiele, desto häufiger hab ich Angst weiterzuspielen. Aber es ist einfach richtig gut gemacht, gruselig, ohne einem in einer Tour Blut und Jumpscares ins Gesicht zu klatschen. Die gibt es zwar trotzdem, sind aber gut platziert. Für mich ein richtiger Überraschungsfund. Das Spiel kannte ich schon länger, hab's wegen mieser Wertungen auf Steam bisher nicht gespielt. Großer Fehler!


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2021)

*Lake*

Nach Horror (The Dark Occult) und Endzeitshooter (Metro-Reihe) brauche ich mal
wieder was zum Entspannen. Das gerade erschienene Indiespiel Lake scheint da
genau das Richtige zu sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Jahr 1986 kehrt Meredith für zwei Wochen in ihre Heimatstadt Providence Oaks in
Oregon zurück und übernimmt dort für ihren Vater (die Eltern sind in den Urlaub geflogen)
die Vertretung als Postfahrerin.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In 22 Jahren hat sich auf den ersten Blick nicht viel verändert. Viele Leute von damals 
wohnen noch immer dort. Während Meredith die Post verteilt wird reichlich mit den 
Bewohnern der Stadt geplaudert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Automechanikerin Lori bietet ihre Hilfe an für den Fall, dass das Postauto Probleme
macht. Am Abend geht es dann ins Haus der Eltern und die große Frage lautet: Fernsehen
oder Buch? Ich habe mich für das Buch entschieden.

Bisher ein sehr entspanntes Spiel. Grafisch simpel, aber ich mag den Stil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2021)

@ Neawoulf

Sieht recht interessant aus... Glaube ich probiere an meinem nächsten Spieleabend die Demo aus. Danke für den Fingerzeig darauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2021)

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered*

Für seine bald 10 Jahre sieht das aufgefrischte Indianer-Epos immer noch recht gut aus. Die neu hinzugekommene Beleuchtungstechnik macht da schon viel aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mimik ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht arg veraltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine schöne Szene die ohne Worte funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Grenzland im Schnee... Ich mag es. Außer "Rogue" gibt es kaum ein AC wo man sich länger im frostigen Weiss aufhält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Connor. Einer meiner liebsten (und missverstandesten) AC-Helden. Und mit Dennis Schmidt-Voß einfach nur perfekt vertont.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier Connors Heimatland im Schein der Abendsonne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. September 2021)

*Death Trash*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Death Trash ist eine Mischung aus Diablo und Fallout 1 und 2 in einer von riesigen Fleisch-
wesen bewohnten apokalyptischen Spielwelt. Aus unbekannten Gründen wird man aus
der sicheren Gesellschaft ausgestoßen und muss nun in der Wildnis überleben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gameplay ist simpel gehalten: Man unterhält sich mit Leuten, kämpft mit einem
schnellen und actionlastigen Echtzeitkampfsystem und sammelt Zeug und Erfahrung.
Die Dialoge sind kurz, aber interessant, und das Setting wirkt sehr atmosphärisch und
düster: Klassische Apokalypse, aber gewürzt mit Lovecraft-Elementen, die sich selbst
nicht immer ganz ernst nehmen (es gibt z. B. Kotzwettbewerbe), aber nie in sinnlosen
Klamauk abdriften.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist gerade erst vor einem Monat als Early Access erschienen, daher gibt es bisher 
nur einen Teil der Story zu spielen. Die Spielmechaniken sind größtenteils vorhanden, aber 
sollen bis zum Release noch überarbeitet und verbessert werden.

Alles in allem scheint Death Trash ein sehr atmosphärisches Action RPG im Pixelart Look 
zu werden. Ich freue mich definitiv auf den Release der 1.0 Version, die in ca. einem Jahr 
kommen soll.


----------



## Batze (17. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Death Trash*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn ich nicht der Grafikfetischist bin, aber damit könnte ich gar nichts mehr anfangen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht der Grafikfetischist bin, aber damit könnte ich gar nichts mehr anfangen.


Muss ja auch nicht. Andere Spieler, andere Geschmäcker. Ich mag diesen Pixel Art Stil aber sehr gerne, nicht nur aus nostalgischen Gründen.


----------



## Batze (17. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Muss ja auch nicht. Andere Spieler, andere Geschmäcker. Ich mag diesen Pixel Art Stil aber sehr gerne, nicht nur aus nostalgischen Gründen.


Ja klar. Ist ja rein gar nichts gegen einzuwenden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Death Trash*


Da hatten wir ja im Pixelkunst-Thread schon mal ein Bild (Beitrag #63), hat mich auch recht angefixt. Naja bis auf diese Gothictussi, die war nicht so mein Fall. Aber ich hol mir das Spiel wohl auch. Allerdings erst dann wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. September 2021)

*Mundaun*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja DEATHLOOP spielen, aber das crasht bei mir leider andauernd
in nem bestimmten Level, daher werde ich wohl noch einen oder zwei Patches abwarten
bis ich weitermachen kann. Zur Überbrückung hab ich mal Mundaun, einen Mix aus 1st
Person Adventure und Survivalhorror, dazwischen geschoben. Eine Besonderheit des
Grafikstils ist, neben der "Farbgebung", dass die Texturen komplett gezeichnet sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Großvater Flurin ist beim Brand einer Scheune gestorben. Ich reise hin um mich mit Pater
Jeremias zu unterhalten und Abschied zu nehmen. Doch irgendwelche Dinge scheinen
nicht zu stimmen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das Spiel in den schweizer Alpen spielt, sind die meisten Texte in Deutsch gehalten.
Tatsächlich sprechen die Protagonisten allerdings nicht Deutsch, sondern Rätoromanisch,
eine Sprache, die wohl in Teilen der Schweiz tatsächlich gesprochen wird. Hab ich vorher nie
gewusst. Deutsche Untertitel gibt es natürlich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tagsüber ist es in den Bergen zwar trostlos aber schön. Doch in der Nacht kann der Blick
durch's selbe Fenster sehr viel unheimlicher sein.




LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da hatten wir ja im Pixelkunst-Thread schon mal ein Bild (Beitrag #63), hat mich auch recht angefixt. Naja bis auf diese Gothictussi, die war nicht so mein Fall. Aber ich hol mir das Spiel wohl auch. Allerdings erst dann wenn es fertig ist.


Yep, ich hab's jetzt auch erstmal pausiert. Eigentlich wollte ich nach 3 Stunden schon Schluss machen, sind dann aber fast 6 Stunden geworden. Gefällt mir bisher echt gut.

Die Gothictussi (würde ich eher als Punk sehen) dürfte der Hauptcharakter sein. Den kann man sich beim Spielstart aus verschiedenen Outfits und Köpfen zusammensetzen. Man muss also nicht mit Sidecut spielen.


----------



## Zybba (21. September 2021)

Habe Severed Steel durchgespielt.
War sehr spaßig und intensiv.
Dauerte zwar nur unter 4 Stunden, das war auch ganz gut so. Die Mechaniken nutzen sich leider relativ schnell ab.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2021)

interessiert vielleicht den ein oder anderen.

*universal unreal unlocker*

wie passt das hier hin?


> "For Unreal Engine 4 powered games, there's a universal way to add a free camera, add timestop, a hud toggle and re-create the in-game console (which is usually stripped out in released games): The Universal UE4 Unlocker, in short *UUU*. It comes with its own client exe, UuuClient.exe, and is ready to use."







__





						Universal Unreal Engine 4 Unlocker - FRAMED. Screenshot Community
					






					framedsc.github.io
				







__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1439509444719677443

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (23. September 2021)

Cool!
Das Vergleichsbild unten ja eine komplett andere Atmo dadurch.
Ich glaube @LouisLoiselle hatte ddas Tool auch für the Ascent genutzt?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Oktober 2021)

"THE OUTER WORLDS" unterhält mich weiterhin gut. Das Artwork ist auch einen Blick wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dessoul (2. Oktober 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Death Trash*
> 
> Das Spiel ist gerade erst vor einem Monat als Early Access erschienen, daher gibt es bisher
> nur einen Teil der Story zu spielen. Die Spielmechaniken sind größtenteils vorhanden, aber
> ...


Das Spiel erschien schon vor Ewigkeiten in diversen Indie-Foren, z.B. Itch.io. (Da konnte man noch die Demo spielen.)
Es tauchte aber erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit in der Mainstream-Media-Landschaft auf. 
Die Steuerung, etc. ist schon bös oldschool, was das ganze auffängt, scheint die Story und der Humor zu sein, der von vielen begeistert aufgenommen wurde. 

Ich spiele gerade "Encased - A Sci-Fi Post-Apocalyptic RPG".
Ist bisher ganz in Ordnung. Scheint aber noch in der Entwicklung zu sein, anders kann ich mir die 5 GB-großen Patches nicht erklären, die ca. einmal die Woche aufkommen....


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Oktober 2021)

Monument Valley




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Oktober 2021)

Da ich im Moment viel verschiedenes Zeug spiele gibt's auch viele verschiedene Bilder:


*Cyberpunk 2077*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht mir mal wieder Spaß und sieht auch (oberflächlich) betrachtet super aus.
In Details gibt es allerdings viele grafische Glitches und LOD-Probleme. Besser man
guckt da nicht so genau hin.


*Wreckfest*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele ich zwischendurch ab und zu. Macht Spaß, sieht gut aus und man kann mal ein
bisschen die Sau rauslassen.


*Realms of the Haunting



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1st Person Shooter/Adventure Mix aus dem Jahre 1996. Für mich immer noch eines
der besten Horrorspiele, auch wenn das Spiel grafisch natürlich schon recht deutlich
sein Alter zeigt. Auch die Steuerung hält sich nicht an moderne Standards, aber wenn
man sich einmal eingearbeitet hat, ist's aus meiner Sicht ein richtig toller Klassiker,
der damals zu Unrecht ein wenig zwischen Quake, Doom, Silent Hill, Resident Evil & Co.
untergegangen ist.


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2021)

Cyberounk sieht einfach so nice aus!


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Oktober 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Cyberounk sieht einfach so nice aus!


Yep, an sich schon. Aber wie gesagt: Bei mir hat das Spiel viele Probleme mit trägen/hässlichen Level of Detail Stufen und viele Schatten und Reflexionen, trotz Raytracing, passen nicht. Es gibt durchaus viele Ecken und Winkel im Spiel, die grafisch echt nicht schön sind bzw. weit von dem Niveau entfernt sind, das das Spiel auf den ersten Blick hat. Evtl. poste ich irgendwann mal ein paar Fail-Bilder aus dem Spiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Yep, an sich schon. Aber wie gesagt: Bei mir hat das Spiel viele Probleme mit trägen/hässlichen Level of Detail Stufen und viele Schatten und Reflexionen, trotz Raytracing, passen nicht. Es gibt durchaus viele Ecken und Winkel im Spiel, die grafisch echt nicht schön sind bzw. weit von dem Niveau entfernt sind, das das Spiel auf den ersten Blick hat. Evtl. poste ich irgendwann mal ein paar Fail-Bilder aus dem Spiel


Raub den Core-Fans doch nicht die Illusion.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2021)

*Cyberpunk 2077*

So, statt wie angekündigt ganz schlechter gibt es noch ein paar richtig gute Bilder  Ich liebe diesen Future Noir Look:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Optisch gehört der Villefort Alvarado 570 De Luxe zu den schönsten Autos im Spiel. Kein Auto zum Rasen, aber das Ding hat definitiv Stil. Es wird ja viel über Tiefenunschärfe in Spielen geschimpft und im Gameplay selbst mag ich's auch nicht, aber auf Fotos kann man damit definitiv tolle Effekte erzielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein paar weitere Bilder vom dem Auto. Hab den Wagen gerade erst gekauft, daher
bin ich viel damit rumgefahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Jackys Bike bin ich auch noch viel unterwegs. Praktisch im dichten Verkehr, da man
sich einfach zwischen den Autos durchquetschen kann.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Oktober 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Optisch gehört der Villefort Alvarado 570 De Luxe zu den schönsten Autos im Spiel. Kein Auto zum Rasen, aber das Ding hat definitiv Stil.


Das ist zum Glück Geschmackssache


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Oktober 2021)

Da hat jemand aus dem Jahre 1900 angerufen, die wollen ihr Schwarz-Weiß wiederhaben. 😋

Ich verstehe einfach nicht was man daran findet heute Techniken zu benutzen die Damals leider nicht besser gingen, egal ob SW oder Pixel.😵


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da hat jemand aus dem Jahre 1900 angerufen, die wollen ihr Schwarz-Weiß wiederhaben. 😋
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht was man daran findet heute Techniken zu benutzen die Damals leider nicht besser gingen, egal ob SW oder Pixel.😵


Du hast halt keinen Sinn fürs Klassische. Banause.


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht was man daran findet heute Techniken zu benutzen die Damals leider nicht besser gingen, egal ob SW oder Pixel.😵



Stilmittel? 

Ansonsten .. ohne Worte ..


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Stilmittel?


Spülmittel hätte ich noch als nützlich eingestuft. 😂

Ich bin halt bekennende Graphikhure und investiere nicht um mir dann neue Dinge in alt anzutun.
Klassiker sind da etwas Anderes, die gehören so wenn es keine ausgewiesene Remakes/aufgepeppten Versionen sind.
Wenn ich da an 4K must have Leute denke, die dann moderne 320x200 Games drauf spielen, wird mir unwohl.🤢


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Oktober 2021)

Circuit Superstars




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2021)

Tilt Shift Optik mag ich einfach!


----------



## Batze (22. Oktober 2021)

Sieht irgendwie ziemlich Cool aus.
Erinnert mich an meine alte Carrera Rennbahn die ich mal hatte vor ganz ganz langer Zeit. 
Pic 3 finde ich toll, wie sie da alle rumwuseln am Auto.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Oktober 2021)

*Bright Lights of Svetlov*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es fängt unspektakulär an: Nach einem lange Arbeitstag in einer sovietischen Industrie-
stadt der 80er Jahre geht es in die neue Wohnung, in der Wände gestrichen, Möbel aufgebaut
werden müssen usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nach anfänglicher Routine geschehen Dinge. Seltsame Anrufe und Besucher, der
Nachbar stirbt. Was passiert hier nur?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was befindet sich hinter dieser Tür? Das Grauen endet nicht beim Modern Talking
Poster im Zimmer der Tochter. Das Spiel basiert übrigens auf wahren Ereignissen.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. Oktober 2021)

*Crysis Remastered*

Hatte das Spiel schon vor ein paar Wochen bei Steam geholt. Sieht doch ziemlich gut aus. Lediglich die Performance ist bisweilen unter aller Sau. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutze dazu noch das Ultimate Coler-Grading Pack und davon das Sinus-Preset. Kommt dem Original farblich doch recht nahe.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Bright Lights of Svetlov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das klingt interessant. Also das Spiel, nicht Modern Talking.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2021)

Gestern *Abzu* durchgespielt, was bei etwas über zwei Stunden Spielzeit auch nicht langweilig war. Es war audiovisuell sogar ganz besonders toll. Seltsam nur, dass kaum wer dieses Spiel durchspielt.

Von den vier Leuten in meiner Steamliste hat es ausser mir keiner durchgespielt. Das Achievement "Reflektion", das man fürs Beenden bekommt, haben nur 37% aller Spieler erreicht.
Langsam glaube ich dass wir kaum noch Spiele bis zum Schluss spielen. Merke ich fairerweise auch an mir selber.

Screenshots in Spoilern, damit die Seite sich nicht totlädt:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2021)

Das Game hat mich einfach nicht so gepackt. Schön ists allemal und auch entspannend. Aber auf Dauer halt zu wenig für mich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2021)

Angefangene Spiele nicht vollständig abzuschließen ist für mich ein Unding. Käme mir nie in den Sinn - sofern betreffendes Spiel nicht gerade der allerletzte Mist ist.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Angefangene Spiele nicht vollständig abzuschließen ist für mich ein Unding. Käme mir nie in den Sinn - sofern betreffendes Spiel nicht gerade der allerletzte Mist ist.


Warum soll ich mich durch ein Spiel quälen, wenn mir die Lust daran vergeht? Neuere UBI-Titel zB hab ich keine mehr durchgespielt. Ausser, komischerweise Division 1 + 2, den SP-Part. 
Nach ca 15-20 Stunden werden für mich die meisten Games eher zur Arbeit, als zum Vergnügen und ich brauch zumindest mal was anders zwischendurch.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Oktober 2021)

*Saint Kotar*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den ersten Blick erinnert das Spiel ein wenig an die alte Black Mirror Trilogie. Saint
Kotar ist ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure, allerdings nicht mit dem üblichen Fokus
auf schwierige Puzzles an jeder Ecke. Die Story steht deutlich im Vordergrund und die
orientiert sich recht eindeutig an Elementen aus Robert W. Chambers "Der König in Gelb".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei Männer reisen mit ihrer Schwester und Ehefrau in ein abgelegenes Dorf. Über Nacht
verschwindet die Schwester/Ehefrau spurlos und die Polizei berichtet über grauenhafte 
Dinge die sie angeblich getan haben soll. Benedek, ein junger Mönch, hat wenig Vertrauen 
in seine Schwester Viktoria und glaubt erst einmal alles und würde am liebsten gleich wieder 
abreisen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viktorias Ehemann, Nikolay, jedoch möchte der Sache genauer auf den Grund gehen. Doch
die Suche nach der Wahrheit ist nicht ungefährlich. Wem kann man trauen? Was geht hier
vor? Wie kann ein christliches Dort sich so sehr vom Vatikan distantieren?

Alles in allem nach den ersten ca. 3 1/2 Stunden kein schlechtes Spiel. Die Dialoge und generell
die Story können bisher aber meiner Meinung nach nicht der Black Mirror Reihe von damals das
Wasser reichen. Aber das Spiel hat ja noch ein wenig Zeit sich zu entfalten. Angeben ist die
Spieldauer offiziell mit ca. 15 bis 20 Stunden.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. November 2021)

Aus aktuellem Anlass GTA San Andreas ( ohne Mods). Bewusst habe ich mich für relativ gewöhnliche Spielszenen entschieden. Gut, vielleicht eine Ausnahme


----------



## Neawoulf (3. November 2021)

*Assetto Corsa* (mit Mods)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange ist's her, aber das Lenkrad lebt noch und Assetto Corsa sieht mit diversen Mods
immer noch richtig gut aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AMC Javelin ist ein typisch amerikanisches Musclecar: Ein großer, brummelnder V8
Motor und ein Fahrwerk so weich wie Lammwolle. Wenn man ihn zwingt geht er quer,
meistens gibt es aber Untersteuern des Todes. Zum cruisen nett, aber schnell fahren
macht damit keinen Spaß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos schnell fahren: Dieser Toyota Supra MkIV hat 1.300 PS. Damit kann man schnell
fahren und erstaunlicherweise ist das Ganze sogar noch halbwegs kontrollierbar, wenn
man nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit das Gaspedal durchdrückt. Auf den Turbolag muss man
trotzdem aufpasst. Ziemlich krankes Auto und die Mod hat nen unglaublich guten Sound,
der einem so ziemlich alles an Geräuschen gibt, was japanische Turbomonster so hergeben.
Dieses Auto zeigt man wieder: Egal, wie lang dein Rohr ist: Dick muss es sein 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Tesla Model 3 ist auch ganz nett, auch wenn ich das Cockpit furchtbar finde und die
Windgeräusche in der Mod eindeutig zu laut sind. Hört sich an, als würde man mit offenem
Fenster fahren.


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2021)

AC: Valhalla
Es gibt sehr schöne Landschaften und mit Asgard (unter anderem) auch Abwechslung im Setting)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnerst an Tomb Raider 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glitch in der Matrix, vom Spiel gewollt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glitch in der Matrix, vom Spiel NICHT gewollt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Katzen gehen immer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier halt mal ein Bild, bei dem man sieht, was ich meine, wenn ich die Grafik, trotz allem, ein wenig bemängle.
Und nein, da lädt nix mehr nach.


----------



## golani79 (12. November 2021)

Bissl Flight Simulator in der Milviz PC-6 Porter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. November 2021)

*Forza Horizon 5*

Irgendwie war ich heute in Audi TT Stimmung. An sich ist das Tuning in Forza Horizon 5 ja ganz nett, aber ein paar Bodykits, um den Fahrzeugen nen Rennwagenlook zu geben, wären schon ganz nett. Was optisches Tuning angeht gefällt mir Need for Speed Heat da tatsächlich ne Ecke besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist das erste Auto in Forza Horizon 5, an dem ich ein wenig länger herumgeschraubt habe. Im Vergleich zum
Vorgänger scheint das Setup deutlich wichtiger geworden zu sein. Ein reiner Umbau von Performanceteilen reicht
da oft nicht mehr, um ein Auto gut fahrbar zu machen. Was ich allerdings feiere sind die Radabdeckungen. Sowas steht nicht vielen Autos, aber aufgrund der Motorsporthistorie von Audi (ich denke da vor allem an den Audi 90 Quattro IMSA GTO) kann man das hier tatsächlich machen und es sieht auch gut aus.


*Assetto Corsa*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein bisschen extremer wird es dann mit den Rennvarianten, die ich gerne am Bodykit noch in Forza Horizon 5 hätte.
Der TT RS VLN (rechts) ist schon etwas älter, aber so ein Brautbau würde definitiv auch dem TTS in FH5 stehen. Der
5-Zylindermotor auch. Warum es den nicht als Motorswap gibt (nen aktuellen TT RS gibt es da leider nicht) ist mir ein
Rätsel. Auch der kleinere Audi TT Cup (links) ist ein wenig breiter und tiefer, als das Straßenauto.


Bonusscreenshot aus *Forza Horizon 5*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Mein Name ist Guybrush Threepwood. Du bist des Todes!"


----------



## Neawoulf (29. November 2021)

*Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*

Das Spiel ist grafisch sicherlich kein Überflieger, aber die Spielwelt ist trotzdem recht hübsch gemacht. Leider gibt es (noch) ein paar Performanceprobleme, die aber wohl bald gefixt werden sollen.

Wie auch immer, hier sind die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gesichter in den Zwischensequenzen und während der Dialoge sind wirklich gut gemacht. Im Spiel selbst sind die leider nicht so
detailliert, aber da man ohnehin nie zu nah mit der Kamera dran ist, fällt das nicht weiter auf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die frei erkundbare Stadt ist groß, aber nicht riesig. Die Architektur ist toll, aber die Qualität der Texturen und 3d Objekte variiert
teilweise. Bei Tagsüber sind die Lichteffekte wirklich schön, bei Nachts dürfte es aber gerne ein wenig mehr Kontrast geben, damit
 die Lichtquellen ein wenig mehr hervorstechen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Innenräume sind nochmal ne Ecke detaillierter. Müssen sie auch sein, denn hier verstecken sich viele wichtige Hinweise.
Neben Nobelvierteln gibt es auch eine Altstadt und Arbeiter- und Industriegebiete.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben dem Lösen von komplexeren Kriminalfällen gibt es auch diverse kleinere Aufgaben zu erledigen, z. B. die Suche nach
Schätzen anhand von Fotos von Gebäuden in der Stadt. Ein bisschen ubisoftig, muss ich zugeben, aber es macht Spaß, weil
man als Spieler tatsächlich ein wenig mitdenken und beobachten muss, anstatt einfach nur eine magische Kartenmarkierung
zu bekommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Dezember 2021)

SABLE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2021)

Ist das Borderlands in abgespeckter Version?


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist das Borderlands in abgespeckter Version?


Nicht mal ansatzweise. Es gibt keine Kämpfe und sterben kann man auch nicht. Steht nur Story und Erkundung im Fokus. vergleichbar wohl am ehesten mit Spielen wie Journey. Entspannung pur. Leider nur mit engl. Texten (bisher).


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2021)

Hat mich eben nur an die Grafik erinnert, aber selbst die ist eher 0,05.
Sorry, aber selbst als Hobby Coder kann man Heute mehr machen.
Die sollen nur aufpassen das sie nicht verklagt werden, also wegen dem Setting. Oder sie haben nach einer Lizenz nachgefragt.


----------



## McDrake (11. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Hat mich eben nur an die Grafik erinnert, aber selbst die ist eher 0,05.
> Sorry, aber selbst als Hobby Coder kann man Heute mehr machen.
> Die sollen nur aufpassen das sie nicht verklagt werden, also wegen dem Setting. Oder sie haben nach einer Lizenz nachgefragt.


Wie bist Du denn drauf?
Das Game ist nicht unbekannt und da hätte man schon lange was gehört.
Nur wegen dem Look wird doch nicht gleich geklagt und spielerisch ist das Teil ebenfalls nett, wenn man mal was entspanntest will.
Das Spiel wurde recht gut bewertet.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Dezember 2021)

Etwas mehr als 6 Stunden gespielt, und es gefällt mir. Deshalb noch ein paar mehr Screens (für die, die es zu schätzen wissen  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (12. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Hat mich eben nur an die Grafik erinnert, aber selbst die ist eher 0,05.
> Sorry, aber selbst als Hobby Coder kann man Heute mehr machen.
> Die sollen nur aufpassen das sie nicht verklagt werden, also wegen dem Setting. Oder sie haben nach einer Lizenz nachgefragt.


Wie immer Stil mit Qualität gleichgesetzt wird .. nur, weil einem der Stil nicht zusagt, muss es nicht gleich schlechte Qualität sein  

Nur, weil es möglich ist, muss nicht alles mit photorealistischer Grafik daherkommen 

Ja, auch stilisierte Darstellungen haben ihren Platz.

Hat Gearbox ein Patent auf generelle Settings wie Wüsten oder Grafikstile? 
Wie Borderlands - in Bezug auf "Abkupfern/Klauen/Verwechslungsgefahr"- sieht das nämlich lange nicht aus


----------



## Chemenu (12. Dezember 2021)

Borderlands sehe ich da auch kein bisschen. Mich erinnert das nur extrem an Star Wars. Sieht aber schon ganz nett aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Dezember 2021)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das nur extrem an Star Wars. Sieht aber schon ganz nett aus.


Ja, ich sehe Swoop Bikes auf Tatooine. Scheint ein interessantes Spiel zu sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Dezember 2021)

Ein paar Bilder aus verschiedenen Spielen, die ich in den letzten Tagen gezockt habe:

Forza Horizon 5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer das gleiche Problem: Man bekommt einfach viel zu schnell viel zu viele Autos. Aber ich versuche mich mit einem
nach dem anderen zu beschäftigen und gerade der 350Z gefällt mir immer wieder gut. Optisch mag ich den auch deutlich lieber als den Nachfolger. Und der Charger R/T sieht zumindest nett aus.


The Room 4: Old Sins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Room 4 sieht grafisch auch toll aus und die mechanischen Konstruktionen und Rätsel sind extrem gut gestaltet.
Manche wünsche ich mir allerdings, man könnte sich ein wenig freier in der Spielwelt bewegen und ein wenig mehr
Story und Lore in der Spielwelt finden.


Watch over Christmas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Watch over Christmas ist ein Point & Click Adventure mit Weihnachtsthema. Echte Weihnachtsspiele, die mehr sind,
als ein kleines Minigame gibt es leider viel zu selten. Umso mehr freue ich mich, dass Watch over Christmas so gut
geworden ist, wie ich es gehofft habe. Rätsel, Story, Humor... alles dabei.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Januar 2022)

A Plague Tale Innocence




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Januar 2022)

*Cleo - A Pirate's Adventure*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Tief in der Karibik..." Moment, falsches Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cleo liebt Piratengeschichten, aber wer hätte gedacht, dass sie selbst mal in eine hineingeraten würde? Der Stil des Spiels erinnert stark an diverse Lucas Arts Klassiker. Anspielungen, wie dieses interessant eingefärbte Krakententakel, gibt es natürlich auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist komplett auf Deutsch vertont und die Sprecher machen ihren Job ziemlich gut. Die Dialoge sind echt lustig und voller "schlechter" Wortwitze und Anspielungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher hab ich knapp 2 Stunden gespielt und bin gerade im zweiten Kapitel angekommen. Wer Monkey Island & Co.mag, macht hier sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Januar 2022)

Vice City




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2022)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider (bissl nachträglich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man (oder Frau) soll die Feste feiern wie sie fallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da musste wer lange warten auf den ÖV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Paititi: Wind und Regen... die Frisur hält




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Messdiener: Bitte mal den Wein überprüfen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf ten Poten!


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Januar 2022)

Ein paar Bilder aus Demos von Point & Click Adventures, die ich in den letzten Tagen getestet habe:

*Crowns and Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den ersten Blick scheint es ein Mysteryspiel zu sein. Klassische Inventarrätsel, wie man sie aus den 90ern und frühen 2000ern kennt. Erinnert ein wenig an Baphomets Fluch und Geheimakte Tunguska. Die Vollversion kommt wohl noch in diesem Jahr.


*The Night is Grey*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gibt's auf jeden Fall ne Horrorstory. Von Bestien verfolgt erreicht man mitten in der Nacht ein Haus, in dem ein kleines Mädchen auf seine Mutter wartet. Hat das Potential sehr düster zu sein. Rätseltechnisch auch sehr traditionell. Das fertige Spiel soll wohl auch noch in diesem Jahr erscheinen.


*The Season of the Warlock*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier scheint vom Budget her ein wenig aufwendiger zu sein, als die beiden anderen Spiele. Animationen und Voice Acting sind wirklich gut gemacht. Spielerisch gibt's auch hier die klassischen Point & Click Rätsel. Story geht auch in Richtung Horror/Mystery, aber ein wenig schwarzhumoriger, als die beiden anderen Titel. Ein Releasedatum ist leider noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Januar 2022)

Danke für die drei Vorstellungen. Sowas find ich immer interessant, auch wenn die drei Titel jetzt nix für mich wären.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Januar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Danke für die drei Vorstellungen. Sowas find ich immer interessant, auch wenn die drei Titel jetzt nix für mich wären.


Ab und zu lohnt es sich wirklich die Demolisten bei Steam zu durchforsten. Da findet man viel Zeug, das einem sonst entgeht, nicht nur Adventures.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2022)

rdr 2 (pc): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (1. Februar 2022)

*Days Gone*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonnenuntergang im Schnee (oder wars der Aufgang?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es gibt auch wärmere Tage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das grosse Fressen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausfahrt mit nem Freund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, mit diesem "Freund" wars nicht so spassig


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2022)

*Dishonored: Death of the Outsider*

Evtl. hab ich's hier ein "bisschen" übertrieben (fast 200 Screenshots gemacht), aber das Spiel ist so unglaublich schön, da war der Screenshotmodus einfach mein bester Freund.

Wirklich fotorealistisch ist der Stil zwar nicht, aber dafür könnte jedes Motiv fast ein Gemälde sein. Eine Menge Bilder aus dem Spiel würde ich mir am liebsten einrahmen und an die Wand hängen. Leider hab ich dafür nicht genug Wände. Wie auch immer:

Los geht's mit Türen und Seitengängen aller Art:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Weiter geht's mit dem Spector Club. Sieht einladender aus, als er ist:


Spoiler: Sehr viele Bilder. Spoilertag ist nur da, damit der Post nicht zu lang wird. Keine Storyspoiler oder besonderen Orte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das hier ist die Michaels Bank:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Raum (aber ein sehr schöner, man achte auf die Details, z. B. die Deckenverzierungen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein paar weitere Bilder aus dem Spiel, unsortiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tut mir leid, für den ewig langen Post (eigentlich nicht), kommt sicher nicht wieder vor (doch, kommt es bestimmt!)

Es ist einfach ein wunderschönes Spiel in meinen Augen, da konnte ich es nicht lassen


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2022)

Elden Ring




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

url=https://abload.de/image.php?img=20220228205302_1llk38.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

url=https://abload.de/image.php?img=20220301170602_13djz5.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

url=https://abload.de/image.php?img=20220301180532_1ynklh.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (6. März 2022)

Hab mich schon gewundert, dass niemand einen elden Ring thread erstellt hat. Es scheinen ja doch viele hier das Spiel zu feiern.


----------



## golani79 (6. März 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert, dass niemand einen elden Ring thread erstellt hat. Es scheinen ja doch viele hier das Spiel zu feiern.


Mit Spielen beschäftigt 
Und du weißt ja .. wer will denn hier schon PS3 Grafik-Niveau-Screenshots sehen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. März 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mit Spielen beschäftigt


Jup. Hab die 60 Stunden Marke überschritten.


golani79 schrieb:


> Und du weißt ja .. wer will denn hier schon PS3 Grafik-Niveau-Screenshots sehen?


Echt mal. Was ne Müllgrafik.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. März 2022)

Ich muss aber auch zugeben: Die Bilder machen mir irgendwie Bock auf das Spiel. Aber ein Teil von mir weiß halt auch, dass ich spätestens beim dritten oder vierten Boss meinem 60 EUR hinterher heulen werde.

Im "Alter" werde ich langsam echt casual...


----------



## Fireball8 (8. März 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch zugeben: Die Bilder machen mir irgendwie Bock auf das Spiel. Aber ein Teil von mir weiß halt auch, dass ich spätestens beim dritten oder vierten Boss meinem 60 EUR hinterher heulen werde.
> 
> Im "Alter" werde ich langsam echt casual...


Man kann sich die Bosskämpfe echt relativ gut erleichtern. Die Summons sind teilweise echt stark bzw. sorgen gut dafür, dass der Boss abgelenkt ist und du kannst oft nicht nur deine Geister beschwören, sondern auch noch einen anderen NPC vor der Arena herbeirufen (wie in jedem Titel bisher). Hab zumindest von einigen Leuten gehört, die bisher wenig bis gar nichts mit den Titeln am Hut hatten, dass sie beim ersten Boss kaum Schwierigkeiten hatten, eben dank der Summons. Ich habe mir an dem wiederum die Zähne ausgebissen, weil ich es einfach gerne mag die Hauptbosse in 1 on 1 Kämpfen zu legen bzw. an ihnen zu verzweifeln. Gehört für mich halt einfach dazu bei den Spielen  

Es gibt dazu auch einige Ashes of War (die Waffenskills), die komplett overpowered sind (looking at you Hoarfrost Stomp). Je nach Spielweise kann es der schwierigste Titel ever oder auch eher einer der leichteren sein...zumindest von dem, was ich bisher selber und von Kumpels mitbekomme.

@LouisLoiselle

Da will ich mir deine schönen Bilder angucken, weil ich mir dachte "Naja, 60 Stunden, dann kann er ja nicht weit sein" und dann spoilert mir das 6. Bild schon etwas, was ich nicht kenne  Bin glaube ich Ingame bei 73 Stunden und habe "nur" Limgrave, Liurnia inkl. der Legacy Dungeons (fast) komplett und Caelid sowie Nokron und Nostrella teilweise erledigt. Das Spiel ist *MONSTRÖS* und überrascht mich immer wieder. Habe schon mehrfach mit heruntergeklappter Kinnlade vorm Bildschirm gehockt  

Sorry, falls das jetzt viel zu sehr Off-Topic war. Will @Neawoulf einfach zu sehr zu seinem Glück zwingen


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2022)

Alice: Madness Returns




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/LN2PH4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Zeit zum Tee kochen





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/818b1HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Keine Zeit zum spielen





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/PSYnMNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Es gibt  hellere und luftige Passagen





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/zc0QYWx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


oder auch nicht so





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/aPJCPqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Asiastyle





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/yKqmtzB

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Danke für die Tipps, Grinsekatze





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/oNlcZJC

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Alles in bester Ordnung Alice, wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2022)

Täuscht das oder ist das Bild innerhalb des Spiels immer so trüb-dunkel?


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Täuscht das oder ist das Bild innerhalb des Spiels immer so trüb-dunkel?


Die abgespeicherten png sind dunkler als im Spiel, stimmt.
Die jxr-Bilder sehen heller aus.


----------



## SoulVomit (18. März 2022)

Da häng ich mich doch mit ein paar Screenshot von Control ran, meiner Meinung nach eines der grafisch (und spielerisch) besten Spiele der letzten Jahre.


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2022)

Guardians of the Galaxy
Gäbe echt sehr viele Screenshots. Aber ich wähle hier mal folgende aus:





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/Saxv7ZG

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Halt einfach weil... darum





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/bumy71A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Beleuchtung im Game ist wirklich gut gelungen





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/9Lw1O4u

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Meistens weiss er was er tut.





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/86zpL6d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Hunderapport: Ganz wichtig!





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/HUTTrng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Weltdesign grosse klasse. Internet mich ein wenig an ME: Andromeda


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. März 2022)

*Kena - Bridge of Spirits*

Bei nem Freund gespielt und  auch etwas zugeschaut, da immer noch Epic-Exklusiv. Dass bisher kaum jemand was über das Spiel geschrieben hat, zeigt mir, dass Leute den Store wohl wirklich nur zum Gratisspiele-Abgreifen nutzen, aber kaum aktiv dort kaufen. Na wie auch immer. Das Spiel ist nett, vor allem die Rätsel, die kleinen Rott-Viecher sind sehr putzig, die Kämpfe empfinde ich aber eher lästig als wirklich unterhaltsam. Intensiv werd ich es aber erst bei steam dann spielen wenn ich es selber habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Screens haben wir zusammen gemacht und ich hab sie auf USB mit rüber genommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. März 2022)

Der gro0e Red Dead Redemption 2 Massenpost.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier lieber mal in Spoilern.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2022)

Mass Effect 1 aus der Legendary Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2022)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*

Die Bilder sehen gut aus, aber wirklich zur Geltung kommt die Grafik meiner Meinung nach nur in Bewegung. Das kommt selbst in Youtubevideos nicht gut rüber, da kleine Details oft in der Komprimierung verloren gehen. Und das ganze läuft dazu auch noch super flüssig, mal von ein paar wenigen Animationen und Cutscenes abgesehen, die leider nur mit 30 fps vorgerendert wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. März 2022)

*MAFIA III - The Definitive Edition*

Das Hauptspiel wurde einem ja quasi entzogen. Daher fehlt mir jetzt der echte 1 zu 1 Vergleich. Macht nix, auch wenn die Grafik nicht den höchsten Ansprüchen gerecht wird, ist die "Atmo" die im Spiel geschaffen wurde richtig stark.
Im Ganzen wurde es seiner Zeit von der Kritik etwas zu hart angepackt auch wenn es verständlich ist, dass man bei einem Plotstopper die Contenance  verlieren kann.


----------



## MarcHammel (3. April 2022)

Für Leute, die Elden Ring noch nicht durch gespielt haben oder noch nicht allzu weit sind, hab ich den Kram mal in einen Spoiler-Tag gepackt.  



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Rise of the Tomb Raider*
> 
> Die Bilder sehen gut aus, [...]


Das Spiel ist von 2016 und ich bin, offen gestanden, recht beeindruckt davon, wie gut es im Vergleich zu aktuelleren Titeln immernoch aussieht. Da ist z.B. God of War doch etwas schlechter gealtert und das Spiel ist von 2018.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. April 2022)

*Automobilista 2*

Wenn der Euro Truck Simulator 2 eine Art spielbarer Beruhigungstee zum Runterkommen ist, dann sind die brasilianischen Copa Trucks in Automobilista 2 wohl der doppelte Espresso für den dreifachen Adrenalinkick. Mit der richtigen Getriebeübersetzung fahren die Dinger 260 km/h und selbst da ist theoretisch noch Luft nach oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und seit AMS 2 vor einiger Zeit ein neues Physik-Update bekommen hat, machen die Kisten auch wieder richtig Spaß.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2022)

cb77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (27. April 2022)

Cyberbunk 2077?


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2022)

Windbound




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Mai 2022)

*Catie in MeowmeowLand*

Was? Nein, das Spiel ist nicht weird 

Man merkt auf jeden Fall sehr starke Alice im Wunderland Einflüsse. Ein vollwertiges Point & Click Adventure ist es aber nicht. Auf jedem Bildschirm gibt es eine Handvoll Trial and Error Rätsel. Macht für ein paar Stunden durchaus Spaß, wenn man den visuellen Zuckerschock verträgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was? Nein, das Spiel ist nicht weird


Aber hundert pro ist es das!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2022)

Das ist ja eine *Kater*strophe...


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Aber hundert pro ist es das!


Darum hab ich ja auch die Banane der Ironie dahinter gepackt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2022)

Outcast Second Contact




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2022)

*Assetto Corsa*

Ein Bild sagt mehr, als tausend Worte. Oder sagen tausend Bilder mehr, als ein Wort? Egal, hier sind Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das letzte Bild ist natürlich kein Screenshot, den hab ich mir als Modell gekauft.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Outcast Second Contact


Das sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. Mai 2022)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus *ViceWave ( Early Access) *Mit dem Titel gibt es noch ein Berg Probleme, darum geht es hier ja nicht unbedingt. Dass das ganze ein ziemlicher Rip off von Vice City / Miami Vice ist, dürfte klar sein


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2022)

Ein paar gemische Bilder der letzten Tage und Wochen (ich liebe es, wenn Spiele einen Fotomodus haben):


*Metro Exodus:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Shadow of the Tomb Raider:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Mass Effect 3 Legendary Edition:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2022)

*Nostalgic Train*

Ein Zufallsfund im Sale, wurde mir evtl. vorgeschlagen, da ich vor kurzem The Kids We Were gespielt habe, das ebenfalls in einer japanischen Kleinstadt spielt. Nostalgic Train ist eine Mischung aus "Walking Simulator" a la Dear Esther und Visual Novel. Aber hier geht's in erster Linie um Bilder, oder? Die Grafik ist für so einen kleinen Indietitel nämlich auch sehr schön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2022)

*Sniper Elite 4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2022)

gotg (pc): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juli 2022)

*NORCO*

Ein paar Bilder zum Grafikstil hab ich ja schon im Pixelart-Thread gepostet. Ich hab aber noch mehr Screenshots gemacht und bei diesen hier möchte ich mich vor allem auf den für mich unglaublich fesselnden Schreibstil fokussieren.

Viele Indie-Adventures fesseln mich durch ihre Story, Charaktere und Dialoge, aber selten auf so eine gleichzeitig düstere und hoffnungslose, wie faszinierende Art, wie hier bei NORCO. Spontan fiele mir da höchsten Kentucky Route Zero als Vergleich ein.

Wie auch immer: Auf diesen Bildern gibt es neben Pixelart vor allem Text, und ja: Ich hab darauf geachtet, dass es keine relevanten Story- oder Rätselspoiler gibt, die über das, was man im Intro erfährt, hinausgehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. Juli 2022)

*Deadly Dozen Pacific Theater*

Fazit chöne Old School Action im  WW2 Setting. Vom Kauf muss ich leider abraten, die FPS-Rate ist wirklich gruselig. Knapp zwanzig Jahre auf dem Buckel, ist das jetzt keine Augenweide - hier punktet eindeutig die Atmo   
Das knapp zwei Jahre später erschienene *Men of Valor *ist da in fast allen Belangen Meilen weiter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juli 2022)

*Stray*

Die F12-Taste musste wieder viel aushalten. Knapp 200 Bilder hab ich gemacht. Hier sind ein paar davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2022)

*Observation*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (5. August 2022)

Sehr stimmiges Game


----------



## Neawoulf (9. August 2022)

*Cloudpunk*

Cyberpunk Pixelart in 3d:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2022)

*Automobilista 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Besondere an den GT1 Rennwagen der späten 90er Jahre ist vor allem, dass die Fahrzeuge als Nachfolgeklasse der Gruppe C Fahrzeuge einerseits ziemlich kompromisslose Rennprototypen sind, andererseits aber von jedem Fahrzeugtyp eine geringe Anzahl mit Straßenzulassung gebaut werden musste. Dadurch kamen Beinahe-Rennwagen, wie der Porsche 911 GT1 und der Mercedes CLK GTR auf die Straße. Bei späteren GT-Klassen war es immer umgekehrt: Es wurden Straßensportwagen als Basis genommen, um daraus einen Rennwagen zu machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mini JCW Challenge ist immer eine gute Wahl für ein schnelles, spaßiges Rennen. Nicht zu viel Leistung, aber auch nicht zu langsam und durch den Frontantrieb generell gutmütig. Man kann sich voll auf das fahrerische Duell mit den anderen Fahrern konzentrieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die DTM Autos der Gruppe A Klasse aus den späten 80er/frühen 90er Jahren sind ähnlich stark motorisiert, wie der Mini, aber deutlich leichter und durch den Heckantrieb und die manuelle Schaltung auch etwas anspruchsvoller zu fahren. Bei Regen rutscht gerne mal was, aber alles in allem sind die Autos trotzdem noch gut fahrbar.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. September 2022)

*Return to Monkey Island*

Ich hab mal ein wenig mit Reshade rumgespielt und dem Spiel einen Retro Pixel Look mit etwas groberen Farbübergängen verpasst. Und ich muss sagen: Der Look gefällt mir. Ich bin am grübeln, ob ich das ganze Spiel damit durchspiele oder ob ich's lasse.

Das Problem ist: Details im Spiel sind natürlich an die hochauflösende Grafik angepasst und evtl. gehen damit im Pixel-Look evtl. wichtige Informationen verloren bzw. sind nur sehr schlecht sichtbar. Aber ich werde erstmal trotzdem ein wenig damit weiterspielen.

*edit* Irgendwie werden die Vergleichsbilder bei mir in Chrome nicht richtig angezeigt (extrem matschig und komprimiert). Ich schaue es mir morgen nochmal an und lade die Bilder ggfs. nochmal als png Dateien hoch, was das Problem hoffentlich lösen sollte. 

*edit2* Sollte jetzt besser sein.

Ein paar Vergleichsbilder (links normal, rechts pixelig):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Oktober 2022)

*Far Cry Primal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. November 2022)

The Eternal Cylinder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2022)

Das Spiel sieht ja ziemlich schräg aus^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2022)

*Frostpunk*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. November 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht ja ziemlich schräg aus^^


Ist es auch. Das Design ist wirklich super und das Spielprinzip (Action Adventure, wo man kleine Kreaturen spielt, die Fähigkeiten sammeln können um Probleme in der Spielwelt zu kösen) an sich auch, aber das UI und einige Designentscheidungen nerven manchmal. Manchmal z. B. stirbt eine der Kreaturen und man hat keine Ahnung warum und generell gibt es kaum Feedback, wenn eine Kreatur Schaden nimmt.

Nettes kleines Spiel mit viel Fantasie und tollen Ideen, aber die Umsetzung ist ein wenig hakelig. Wenn man damit leben kann trotzdem auf jeden Fall spielenswert.


----------



## Chemenu (30. November 2022)

Album 213 anzeigen


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2022)

*Kena - Bridge of Spirits*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2023)

*Halo The Masterchief Collection: Halo Reach*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (Freitag um 09:25)

hzd (pc)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

